# Virtual Shower for rpmdfw - Ending September 24th!



## wallyb

I'll go first-
*Here you go sweety!*
Oh look, the ubiquitous blender!




But... by gosh, it seems to already be full of frozen Margarita goodness.
Well, we'll need to remedy that!
Big bendy straws for EVERYONE!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Big bendy straws for EVERYONE!



I could drink that one myself  

  Someone hit the citrus stand, we're gonna need LOTS of limes!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I think I know what the groom likes!






With this!






Let the shower begin!


----------



## rpmdfw

Awww!  Thanks guys!!!!!   

Sorry, I'm late!  I was picking up the cake!  





Oh.  And you do all realize it's at Mad Hatter, shower, right?

Here's my hat!





Where are yours?  Oh, and baseball caps and mouse ears do not count as hats!

Oh, and Wally and Mike.  Those are EXCELLENT gifts.  Bourbon Snowcones (aka mint juleps) and margaritas are among my favorites!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey!

Are Tollivers legs crossed?

Doesn't that mean he has to give me some sort of pin or something?  

I'm clueless on these shower games!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey!
> 
> Are Tollivers legs crossed?
> 
> Doesn't that mean he has to give me some sort of pin or something?
> 
> I'm clueless on these shower games!



I don't know about shower games either.  

DRINKING games on the other hand . . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

Only hat I could find on such short notice!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Only hat I could find on such short notice!



Hey, that's a good one!

Here's Tolliver in his hat!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Sorry, I'm late!  I was picking up the cake!



And for this cake, I think we SHOULD vote on what the flavors should be.  

Scott and I already got to choose cake flavors, so let those suggestions fly!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Thank God I made that Jello mold last night!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Thank God I made that Jello mold last night!



THAT. IS. AWESOME!

I love it!


----------



## wallyb

My hat...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> My hat...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



But all glittery and stuff?
I think not.

And .. are you disparaging my hat?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> But all glittery and stuff?
> I think not.
> 
> And .. are you disparaging my hat?



No, not all "glittery and stuff".  I must concede that point.

And disparage that hat?  NEVER!  And just think, it's got enough red and purple that you can wear it your Red Hat Lady meetings, too!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> No, not all "glittery and stuff".  I must concede that point.
> 
> And disparage that hat?  NEVER!  And just think, it's got enough red and purple that you can wear it your Red Hat Lady meetings, too!



New Englanders are notoriously frugal.


----------



## jamieandben

Got my hat... Now I need to go and get your gift.


----------



## mykidsintow

Fill'er up!  Where's my straw?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Got my hat... Now I need to go and get your gift.



And don't forget the food/ drink.  
What did you say you were making?


----------



## ConcKahuna

I found my hat!!


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> I found my hat!!



Sister Bertrille!!!!!


----------



## jamieandben

Here ya go 




Dang i got to cook too?


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang i got to cook too?



Ewww!  Did you keep the receipt?


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Ewww!  Did you keep the receipt?



OK... So its for me.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ewww!  Did you keep the receipt?



It's for the refreshments table - Doll.  
You can't return the refreshments - Silly.
Just the gifts ... for *cash*.

Now here's something for us to "Whack" later -
when the other guests get here.
Can no one read and invitation?  




When is the "Entertainment" getting here?
Did someone call - Officer "Moving Violation" - to remind him?


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> OK... So its for me.



Oh.  In that case, by all means, enjoy!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now here's something for us to "Whack" later -
> when the other guests get here.
> Can no one read and invitation?



Why am I scared to find out what you stuffed that pinata with?


----------



## jamieandben

Made this because I'm a southern boy.  




Now need to find that gift.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Made this because I'm a southern boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now need to find that gift.



Ooooh!  jamieandben is AWEsome!  Love me some fried chicken!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Made this because I'm a southern boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now need to find that gift.



Gaaawd!    
If you can actully make this!!!
... I ... you... me... we... unspeakable acts!
Amsterdam. I need a drink ... tossed on me!


----------



## mykidsintow

This was all I could whip up on short notice.... 

Now can I get a drink, pls!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Gaaawd!
> If you can actully make this!!!
> ... I ... you... me... we... unspeakable acts!
> Amsterdam. I need a drink ... tossed on me!



My hag tells me my chicken is smack your mama good.


----------



## rpmdfw

mykidsintow said:


> This was all I could whip up on short notice....
> 
> Now can I get a drink, pls!



Beth, honey, it's a self serve bar and buffet table.  Please, help yourself!

And I'm gonna help myself to a plate of that delicious looking barbecue!


----------



## wallyb

mykidsintow said:


> Now can I get a drink, pls!



Yummy!  

Here you go Sweety... 
*over the rainbow* with you!


----------



## mykidsintow

I called and had this setup..... 


*grabs a drink an finds a nice seat to observe*


----------



## rosiep

Sorry I'm late.....where do I put my matching gravy boat and soup tureen from Costco?

any cake left?


----------



## mykidsintow

wallyb said:


> Yummy!
> 
> Here you go Sweety...
> *over the rainbow* with you!



Great day!  Thats looks delicious!  
TY!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Sorry I'm late.....where do I put my matching gravy boat and soup tureen from Costco?
> 
> any cake left?



We haven't even decided what flavor the cake is, let alone cut it and served it!


----------



## rosiep

Ok then, I guess I better start with the drinks..but I'm warning you...I get tipsy in a heartbeat and the the table dancing begins....

Make me a mojito please...and make it sweet....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Sorry I'm late.....where do I put my matching gravy boat and soup tureen from Costco?
> any cake left?



Here pussycat -  something grand for your hand.




I think it's a - sex on the beach?


----------



## rosiep

Already it's kinda warm in here....I don't need this sweater do I? And anyone mind if I take off my shoes????


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Here pussycat -  something grand for your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a - sex on the beach?



Good thing I'll still have one hand free


----------



## rosiep

I just know I'll be getting points after this party!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Good thing I'll still have one hand free



Yeah - mind the other one will ya!
This isn't the fruit stand.


----------



## rosiep

Sorry, the big glittery banana got me excited


----------



## rosiep

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...what's in this drink??????


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Already it's kinda warm in here....I don't need this sweater do I? And anyone mind if I take off my shoes????



Rosie you done it now i here a knock at the door, who can it be?





Y It's officer Feelgood


----------



## tiggr33

Looks like we may need a virtual Designated Driver for this party....


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh, ermmmmm, ummmmm, geez! I was just getting back, don't you know and have just arrived with my monogrammed table cloth and napkins (and towels to) with a special little one for Tolliver, but I'm not so sure about this errrrmmmmm "shower" what with our Rosie all in "dishabille" n' sparkly bananas n' stuff!   

I think I'll just put my gifties here and slip out the back.


----------



## rosiep

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Oh, ermmmmm, ummmmm, geez! I was just getting back, don't you know and have just arrived with my monogrammed table cloth and napkins (and towels to) with a special little one for Tolliver, but I'm not so sure about this errrrmmmmm "shower" what with our Rosie all in "dishabille" n' sparkly bananas n' stuff!
> 
> I think I'll just put my gifties here and slip out the back.



Oh no you don't ....that nice officer has offered to dance for us.....

Anyone seen my slip????


----------



## rosiep

Wally...make me another one of those sex in hand drink thingies.........pleeeeeeeeeeeze.

(ya know, I don't think I was suppposed to mix alkeehol with this new medication I'm on...........I feel soooooooo funny)


----------



## wallyb

Okay! When we run out of the other cake ... and you know we will...
*rosiep* has had her mitts in it twice now... 
I whipped up one of those cat box cakes




Enjoy!
I live to give.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Okay! When we run out of the other cake ... and you know we will...
> *rosiep* has had her mitts in it twice now...
> I whipped up one of those cat box cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> I live to give.



Oh NO! Was that thing for eating?  Sorry, The line for the ladies room was reallllllly long..........


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Anyone seen my slip????



Wally has it on his head.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Wally has it on his head.



Leave it there...it suits him....


----------



## tiggr33

I found the cat that messed in the cake.....Now we know where all the limes went


----------



## wallyb




----------



## rosiep

tiggr33 said:


> I found the cat that messed in the cake.....Now we know where all the limes went



No more drinks for me...I'm beginning to see weird things....


----------



## jamieandben

What happened to the guest of honor?
His little green thingey is not on.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> What happened to the guest of honor?
> His little green thingey is not on.



   Sorry.  Had to disappear for a while to attend a meeting at work.  Now I'm having to stifle my laughter, cuz y'all are funny!

This is awesome!  

You guys Rock!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> What happened to the guest of honor?
> His little green thingey is not on.



"green thingey " - he's got an ointment for that.


----------



## rpmdfw

Now when is that officer gonna dance?


----------



## rpmdfw

You know, there's a lot of people in here who haven't show us their hats!

Wassup wif dat?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You know, there's a lot of people in here who haven't show us their hats!
> 
> Wassup wif dat?



Sorry, Sarah Jessica Parker borrowed mine for some opening or something......


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Sorry, Sarah Jessica Parker borrowed mine for some opening or something......



Now i know her DH (Matthew Broderick) is not gay, no gay man would ever let there wife out the door with a hat like that.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You know, there's a lot of people in here who haven't show us their hats!
> 
> Wassup wif dat?



Bossy Bride  - don't ya think.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Bossy Bride  - don't ya think.



You have no idea!  Don't make make me go all Bridezilla on your  . . . um . . . assets.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Now i know her DH (Matthew Broderick) is not gay, no gay man would ever let there wife out the door with a hat like that.



Wasn't he soooooo wonderful in Torch Song Trilogy?

I can't stand his wife...how un PC of me I know....It's the booze talking


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You have no idea!  Don't make make me go all Bridezilla on you  . . .



Ok, time to tame this one...blind fold his eyes and then give him the tray of "goodies" to feel and identify.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ok, time to tame this one...blind fold his eyes and then give him the tray of "goodies" to feel and identify. Wally..keep your banana out of this!



Is Officer Feelgood one of the goodies?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Is Officer Feelgood one of the goodies?



Play your cards right and he could be....where's the rest of that cake????


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Wasn't he soooooo wonderful in Torch Song Trilogy?
> 
> I can't stand his wife...how un PC of me I know....It's the booze talking



I have that movie and i love it.
He was so cute then.
I don't like her either that @#*&@ took my man. LOL


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Play your cards right and he could be....where's the rest of that cake????



I just realized, Rosie!  The answer to your "no-hat" dilemma!

Officer Feelgood won't be wearing his much longer!  You can wear it!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> I just realized, Rosie!  The answer to your "no-hat" dilemma!
> 
> Officer Feelgood won't be wearing his much longer!  You can wear it!



Hope the hat is not the only thing he takes off.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I just realized, Rosie!  The answer to your "no-hat" dilemma!
> 
> Officer Feelgood won't be wearing his much longer!  You can wear it!



But if I wear it on my head..how will I cover my assets??

(well at least they were an asset when I was 20..not so much anymore... )


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Hope the hat is not the only thing he takes off.



It better not be!


----------



## rosiep

I see no one mentioned to Mom, Dad or HOB that we were having a party.......


----------



## jamieandben

there all gone.  
Its time to crank this sucker up!!!


----------



## jamieandben

I could always post the bottom half of Officer Feelgood.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> there all gone.
> Its time to crank this sucker up!!!



LIMBO.....EVERBODY LIMBO


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I see no one mentioned to Mom, Dad or HOB that we were having a party.......



It's an open invitation soiree.  They're welcome whenever they want to show up!  And Dad was here earlier in a sporty boating hat with a roller coaster on it.  He even brought the bourbon snowcones!  And he makes an EXCELENT bourbon snow cone!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I could always post the bottom half of Officer Feelgood.



He's not like a Ken doll is he? All face and no below????


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> It's an open invitation soiree.  They're welcome whenever they want to show up!  And Dad was here earlier in a sporty boating hat with a roller coaster on it.  He even brought the bourbon snowcones!  And he makes an EXCELENT bourbon snow cone!



Of course he was! Duh....I guess he just knew it was wise to cut out early before all the mischief began....


----------



## jamieandben

No he got a lot below... thats Y only the top got posted.
don't need no points... i'm the good child


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> No he got a lot below... thats Y only the top got posted.
> don't need no points... i'm the good child



Sent it to me!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Sent it to me!


----------



## rosiep

Boys, Boys...I think I should have a look at it to make sure it's safe for ya'll baby eyes......


----------



## RickinNYC

Ladies and germs, please hold off on the innuendos once again.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, folks, I'm outa here for a while.

Have to run off to the Fringe festival and see more fabulous theatre.  (hopefully more scantily clad boys, too)

I'll be back on later tonight.

Don't do anything I wouldn't do.

For the life of me, I can't imagine what that would be, but don't do it!


----------



## rosiep

RickinNYC said:


> Ladies and germs, please hold off on the innuendos once again.



I don't know if that qualifies as an innuendo...I think it was out-and-out risky business


----------



## PghLybrt

Sorry I just cant make it to this shower until later!!!  I am at work , and with the holiday weekend upon us, swamped!!  I  will try to find an appropriate hat, catch up on the chatter and find the perfect gift when I get home!!!   This looks like it might be the best wedding shower I ever attended!!


----------



## Saxton

Sorry I'm late!  OK, what's with the hats?  I've been to plenty of wedding showers and I don't recall a single person wearing a hat!  But then I guess we all march to a different drummer here.

Anyhow, my gift for you guys is a toaster ... but you probably already got one with your membership card.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Geesh, I had to leave for a while, and nobody's green thingy is lit up anymore!

LIGHTWEIGHTS!  

Guess I'll go get a 30 pack of White Castle for when ya'll wake up with a hangover!


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> OK, what's with the hats?  I've been to plenty of wedding showers and I don't recall a single person wearing a hat!  But then I guess we all march to a different drummer here.
> 
> Anyhow, my gift for you guys is a toaster ... but you probably already got one with your membership card.



It's not just a shower, it's a MAD HATTER SHOWER!  That means ya gots to wear a hat!

and bring food

and presents!  (tank you for the toaster!) 

Oh, and thanks to everyone else for all the wonderful presents and goodies.

Mike, got any of those Whitecastles left?  Not hung over here, but thankfully I'm finally caught up on sleep again.  The Fringe Festival is fun, but damn, I don't sleep much when it's in town.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Psssst

I've always got a box of White Castle in the freezer!


----------



## tiggr33

OrlandoMike said:


> Psssst
> 
> I've always got a box of White Castle in the freezer!



Ewww nasty.  Nothing like the real thing.  Maybe I'll have rats and tails for dinner tonight (for those not from North Jersey that translate to fresh white castle burgers {rats} and fries {tails})


----------



## QCast_Michael

Jumping in here...

My hat:






My food offering:






Alternative Talent (for when the good officer gets um... tired):






Oh... and if you're still looking for clothing ideas for the actual ceremony, I have this little number in my closet:






No, don't thank me. Just trying to help!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

What in the SAM HILL is that food?!    LOVE the pink sneakers! LOL!


----------



## OrlandoMike

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> What in the SAM HILL is that food?!    LOVE the pink sneakers! LOL!



Looks like homemade Mac and Cheese with ham chunks to me.  Wait!   This is Florida! 


 Spam chunks !!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh. My. G-d! I am so going to be ill.  Spam? YEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUCK! <<<shudder>>>

Isn't it a little late/early for you to be talking so nasty?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well if you use the glaze that comes on top of the spam, it can be rather tasty! 

And it's never too early or late to talk tasty....er..... or was that nasty?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

OH!!!! You are SO deliberately trying to make me ill! LOL! I've already eaten one too many dark chocolate covered pretzels and now you are talking about not only gross nasty spam, but the icky jelled stuff in the can with it! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!! LOLOLOL!

Somehow, though I know better. I don't believe for one minute that you eat that nasty stuff and you can't make me believe it either! LOL!

How was work tonight, ok? Good guests for you, I hope?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Work was work... 

And no, I have never even thought about buying a can of spam, but for some reason, I know about the gelatin on top!   

Probably goes good with the Mac and Cheese!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

LOL. My faith in you is restored.

I asked because the last time I was in DHS (for the AP event) I was the witness to a miserable guest being more than hateful to a food service CM.  He handled it beautifully, but you could still tell she had really upset him.  Once the witch had flown away I tried to remind him that not all of us are jerks. He gave a feeble smile, so I know he recognized that I was trying, but her words had really stung.

Makes me wonder how all our food service (or any!) CM deal with some types of guests day in and day out.


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> Jumping in here...
> 
> Oh... and if you're still looking for clothing ideas for the actual ceremony, I have this little number in my closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't thank me. Just trying to help!



Hmm.  If I recall correctly, that outfit is from "Kim and Scott Tie the Knott".

And our event is "The Fabulous Rob & Scott (tm) present Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" (c)

And while there is a "Scott" in each production, they really are two VERY different genres.  For instance.  In ours, one of the grooms isn't gunned down by a floral arrangement.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Ok, here's my hat...





  I had one of these as a small child that I wore until the tail fell off.

For the food, I went with....





  Beer and Brats....yummy!  Not to mention the entertainment factor of the Brats once you guys have a few beers.   

For the gift,  nothing but the best of course.....





  Every foodie needs the right tools afterall!   

Oh, and I saw these and knew that we had to pick them up for Toliver's room!





  Nothing like a nifty artsy lamp or two to make your friends question your sanity!   

Alternative entertainment, well, we rented one of these and brought you a dvd to play.  We thought it was high time that Mike get his gay card back!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I can assure you I know that movie....down to "I got a code in my nose!"

"Went to see the doctor, asked him what to do.
Lordy said the docter, I think that I have got one too.
So we laid down, side by side.
I'm still here but the doctor died...."

Thank you very much!  

It's Rick who has issues with Babs movies!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OMG, that's right.  I stand corrected!  Sorry Mike.


----------



## QCast_Michael

rpmdfw said:


> Hmm.  If I recall correctly, that outfit is from "Kim and Scott Tie the Knott".



You are correct, Sir! 



rpmdfw said:


> And while there is a "Scott" in each production, they really are two VERY different genres.  For instance.  In ours, one of the grooms isn't gunned down by a floral arrangement.



But wait! Is that a pistol in your pocket, or...


----------



## rosiep

Timon-N-Pumbaa you buy my kind of gifts! 
I have a 25th anniversary coming up....(hint...hint)


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Ok, here's my hat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of these as a small child that I wore until the tail fell off.
> 
> For the food, I went with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer and Brats....yummy!  Not to mention the entertainment factor of the Brats once you guys have a few beers.
> 
> For the gift,  nothing but the best of course.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every foodie needs the right tools afterall!
> 
> Oh, and I saw these and knew that we had to pick them up for Toliver's room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a nifty artsy lamp or two to make your friends question your sanity!
> 
> Alternative entertainment, well, we rented one of these and brought you a dvd to play.  We thought it was high time that Mike get his gay card back!




I had one of those Davy Crockett hats as a kid too!  And yes, I also wore it until the tail fell off.  (even though it was SERIOUSLY itchy!)

Great food choice!  I just had beer and brats from a food vendor at the Orlando Fringe Theatre Festival yesterday.  It was YUMMY!

Tolliver wags his tail in thanks for the lamp.  We'll put it low enough for him to see and high enough for him to not get any ideas.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Sorry I'm late...

...it took me forever to find something that I knew you would love & that I could afford:



​...and then I had to tear my entire closet apart to find my good hat:




... not to mention the hours in the kitchen whipping up a side dish for the pot-luck:




I DID leave the tag in the toaster box -- just in case somebody else gave you the same thing.


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> ... not to mention this hours in the kitchen whipping up a side dish for the pot-luck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwwwww!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh My GOSH! Is that a real baby pig? PLEASE tell me it isn't?! ICK! ICK! 

OK, well I like pulled pork as well as the next person, so I guess I'd better stop being two faced, eh? <<<sigh>>>> It's just kinda too realistic I guess! LOL!

Love the hat though, and if you could share where you found that fab toaster?


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Sorry I'm late...
> 
> ...it took me forever to find something that I knew you would love & that I could afford:
> 
> 
> 
> ​...and then I had to tear my entire closet apart to find my good hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not to mention this hours in the kitchen whipping up a side dish for the pot-luck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID leave the tag in the toaster box -- just in case somebody else gave you the same thing.



Okay, I've got to say that the toaster just ROCKS!  How awesome is that.  

LOVE that hat, too!  (Though, I'm not sure I can see you riding an actual horse in that.   )

As for the pig.  YUMM-O!  Unlike the other Squeamish Seamuses that have chimed in, whole roasted pig is something I've tried and enjoyed.  Goat too, for that matter.  And if it's a baby, it's just more tender.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Actually, I believe my horse would draw the line at that hat too... Alas, she does not suffer fools kindly.


----------



## tiggr33

I found a hat, just have to decide on the color.  





Since I was beated to the KitchenAid, I'll have to get the pasta attachments.  

I'm still working on the dish I will be bringing.


----------



## rpmdfw

tiggr33 said:


> I found a hat, just have to decide on the color.



Well, now THAT'S a horse of a different Color!


----------



## wallyb

tiggr33 said:


> I found a hat, just have to decide on the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was beated to the KitchenAid, I'll have to get the pasta attachments.
> 
> I'm still working on the dish I will be bringing.



I go with the *pink*   -  but I always pick *pink* .


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I go with the *pink*   -  but I always pick *pink* .



Your such a lady.


----------



## TammieLand

For pity's sake, I hope I'm not too late!

My fascinator:






My food offering (napkins included):






and my gift of two:






Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

TammieLand said:


> My food offering (napkins included):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!



***DROOOL!!!! ****

Loves me a good boil!  

I'll bet you look FABULOUS in that fascinator, too!

That cup is beautful.  Is there some signifigance?


----------



## TammieLand

rpmdfw said:


> ***DROOOL!!!! ****
> 
> Loves me a good boil!
> 
> I'll bet you look FABULOUS in that fascinator, too!
> 
> That cup is beautful.  Is there some signifigance?



After suckin' all dem heads, you'll need a julep or two - 

Those silver cups keep them ice cold.  Yummie!


----------



## rpmdfw

TammieLand said:


> After suckin' all dem heads, you'll need a julep or two -
> 
> Those silver cups keep them ice cold.  Yummie!



AWESOME!  And I know JUST the place to get the best mint julep in town!  

Where's Mike?


----------



## Tinker*Shell*Bell

Since I'm in Maine this is my buffet offering :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And a Gift for the happy couple, because everyone needs a nice,romantic picnic:




And of course I have a hat to wear, just for the chicken dance!!!


----------



## wallyb

Tinker*Shell*Bell said:


> Since I'm in Maine



Maine!
I'm a Maine Boy too!  
Now in bean town.


----------



## Tinker*Shell*Bell

wallyb said:


> Maine!
> I'm a Maine Boy too!
> Now in bean town.


 
 Wally!  Where in Maine are you from?  We're in Bath.  I was just in Boston a few weeks ago...I love to visit but I'm glad to come home too.


----------



## QCast_Michael

wallyb said:


> I go with the *pink*   -  but I always pick *pink* .



Don't you mean "blush" and "bashful"?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

QCast_Michael said:


> Don't you mean "blush" and "bashful"?



that movie always makes me cry...


----------



## ConcKahuna

Tinker*Shell*Bell said:


> Wally!  Where in Maine are you from?  We're in Bath.  I was just in Boston a few weeks ago...I love to visit but I'm glad to come home too.



I lived in Damariscotta while I was up there, not too far from you! 

Oh, and even though I posted my had several pages ago, I forgot the food!!
I'll bring a cake!





And as a gift, a collectable classic...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> And as a gift, a collectable classic...



Is this a thing you can actually get?   
'Cause I would totally buy one!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Is this a thing you can actually get?
> 'Cause I would totally buy one!



Of course it is!!

I went cheap though, it's only $8.95.  With how much I spent on the cake, it was enough!!

http://www.mcphee.com/items/11563.html


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> that movie always makes me cry...



I have to say that I've got a soft spot for it, as well.

Back when I was still doing the theatre thing, I directed a production of Steel Magnolias in West Texas.  It stands out as one of the two or three best theatre experiences in my life.  The group of ladies that I had the priviledge of working with were all extrodinarily talented and the ensemble work they did was amazing.  After we closed the show, each of the ladies told me privately that I had helped them to grow as actresses, and they hadn't been sure they were right for the roles they'd been cast in, until I helped them to find it in themselves.

Such a rewarding experience.

Okay, I'll stop getting all sentimental and nostalgic and get back to enjoying my party.


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> I lived in Damariscotta while I was up there, not too far from you!
> 
> Oh, and even though I posted my had several pages ago, I forgot the food!!
> I'll bring a cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as a gift, a collectable classic...



That's a cool cake!

But that action figure! It's SO FREAKING COOL!


----------



## TammieLand

QCast_Michael said:


> Don't you mean "blush" and "bashful"?




*"My colors are "blush" and "bashful." 
Her colors are "pink" and pink." 
My colors are "blush" and "bashful" Mama! 
 How pretentious is this weddin' gonna get, I ask you? 
That sanctuary looks like it's been hosed down with Pepto-Bismol!"*



I love that movie...swear to Gawd...


----------



## TammieLand

Tinker*Shell*Bell said:


> Since I'm in Maine this is my buffet offering :



I want some of them!  I love lobster and we sometimes fly them down from Glouchester <sic>.

Great food -


----------



## rpmdfw

Tinker*Shell*Bell said:


> Since I'm in Maine this is my buffet offering :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Gift for the happy couple, because everyone needs a nice,romantic picnic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I have a hat to wear, just for the chicken dance!!!



Dang!  We're having better food at this party than we'll have at the reception!  Don't tell any of our guests!


----------



## wallyb

Tinker*Shell*Bell said:


>



Can you believe I'm from Maine and can't stand Lobster.
We had it all the time growing up and I got  sick on it many times too -  
so it holds no particular fascination for me.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Can you believe I'm from Maine and can't stand Lobster.
> We had it all the time growing up and I got  sick on it many times too -
> so it holds no particular fascination for me.



Tell me about it!  My uncle owned a lobster boat, and we were...lets just say less than wealthy, so we had lobster 2 or 3 times a week  

Of course we also had Venison a lot, and I still love that stuff!


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Tell me about it!  My uncle owned a lobster boat, and we were...lets just say less than wealthy, so we had lobster 2 or 3 times a week
> 
> Of course we also had Venison a lot, and I still love that stuff!



Lobster AND Venison!!!!

Why isn't there a smiley for drooling and licking my lips?


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Tell me about it!  My uncle owned a lobster boat, and we were...lets just say less than wealthy, so we had lobster 2 or 3 times a week
> 
> Of course we also had Venison a lot, and I still love that stuff!



OMG! 
It was an uncle who had a lobster boat that keep us in lobsters too.
Uncle Charley - he lived in Camden at the time.


----------



## turkygurl

Here is my food contribution:






Here's my hat:






Here's your gift:






I hope you like it.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Here is my food contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.



There's a foodie trivia game?  How did I not know about this!

Thanks!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> There's a foodie trivia game?  How did I not know about this!
> 
> Thanks!



Oh, by the way, TurkyGurl, I've just added this to our real life gift registry!

You ROCK for pointing this out to me!


----------



## turkygurl

You're welcome.  I've wanted the game for myself for a while now.  Favorite time of year is the F&W Festival at Epcot.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> You're welcome.  I've wanted the game for myself for a while now.  Favorite time of year is the F&W Festival at Epcot.



Ours too!  That's why we scheduled our wedding during that time!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ours too!  That's why we scheduled our wedding during that time!



Well that's nice *rpmdfw* -
blah blab blah my wedding...
blah blab blah my gifts...
blah blab blah my happiness
blah blab blah I'm the bride ...

Now all eyes back to *ME!*
and what I want and what I need.

God, you'd think this wedding was actually about you.
oh yeah ... that's right ... it is... ratz.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well that's nice *rpmdfw* -
> blah blab blah my wedding...
> blah blab blah my gifts...
> blah blab blah my happiness
> blah blab blah I'm the bride ...
> 
> Now all eyes back to *ME!*
> and what I want and what I need.
> 
> God, you'd think this wedding was actually about you.
> oh yeah ... that's right ... it is... ratz.



NOW, who's being BRIDEZILLA!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> NOW, who's being BRIDEZILLA!?!?!?!?!?!



Well - can't it be just a smidgen about me?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well - can't it be just a smidgen about me?



Of course it can!  You're hosting this very lovely virtual shower.  You're the hostess!


----------



## rosiep

HEY HOSTESS...Get me a drink and make it snappy!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> HEY HOSTESS...Get me a drink and make it snappy!


----------



## rosiep

Hello Gents....

Whatsa  matter Rob? Cat got your tongue?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Of course it can!  You're hosting this very lovely virtual shower.  You're the hostess!



Don't forget the Mostess part!

That's right - I give - and give - and then I give some more.
*I'm a Giver.*


----------



## turkygurl

Can I get a raspberry mojito?  So yummy.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Hello Gents....
> 
> Whatsa  matter Rob? Cat got your tongue?



I'm still reeling from the story about the wedding party dropping trou at the reception from the other thread.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Don't forget the Mostess part!
> 
> That's right - I give - and give - and then I give some more.
> *I'm a Giver.*



Sure you are.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Don't forget the Mostess part!
> 
> That's right - I give - and give - and then I give some more.
> *I'm a Giver.*



Well then GIVE me that drink...

and where's the frilly apron I gave you? You should be donning it...


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Can I get a raspberry mojito?  So yummy.



Sure you can!  Here you go!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now don't get stuck in the crossfire beteween Rosie and Wally!


----------



## turkygurl

Thanks.

I'm just enjoying the show.    I can't wait to meet up with you guys.  You seem like a blast.


----------



## rosiep

Hi Turkygurl...I don't believe we've met.

Any Fellow Foodie is a friend of mine..


----------



## turkygurl

Hi, Rosie.  I'm kind of new around here.  My husband and I are headed down to Orlando for our second Gay Days with my brother (the gay member of our trio) and I had originally popped onto this board to find out if anyone wanted to meet up while we were down there.  But then I found that I liked everyone way too much to leave.  So I'm here.   

A little about me: 27 yrs old, Female, Married (anniversary 6/2-7 years), 2 kids (Emma 5; Aidan 2 - can often be seen dancing in front of Off Kilter), enjoys Citron Lemonade Slushies, Peach Schanpps Oolong Tea Slushies, Frozen Margaritas, and raspberry mojitos, and spends at least 1 weekend a month at Disney (to the amusement of all my other friends).

Nice to meet you.


----------



## rosiep

turkygurl said:


> Hi, Rosie.  I'm kind of new around here.  My husband and I are headed down to Orlando for our second Gay Days with my brother (the gay member of our trio) and I had originally popped onto this board to find out if anyone wanted to meet up while we were down there.  But then I found that I liked everyone way too much to leave.  So I'm here.
> 
> A little about me: 27 yrs old, Female, Married (anniversary 6/2-7 years), 2 kids (Emma 5; Aidan 2 - can often be seen dancing in front of Off Kilter), enjoys Citron Lemonade Slushies, Peach Schanpps Oolong Tea Slushies, Frozen Margaritas, and raspberry mojitos, and spends at least 1 weekend a month at Disney (to the amusement of all my other friends).
> 
> Nice to meet you.



Nice to meet you too!
Isn't this a great board? I'm Rosie, 45 , married 25 yrs to my sweetheart, we have two beautiful daughters. The older one (24yrs) identifies as gay but currently has a boyfriend. She works tirelessly for Queer Youth and I am very proud of her. The younger one (22) currently lives in L.A. and is my Disney buddy.

My hobbies include Disney, The Tudor reign, Food (specifically chocolate) and being a trouble maker. (Ooops did I just admit to that?????)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> My hobbies include Disney, The Tudor reign, Food (specifically chocolate) and being a trouble maker. (Ooops did I just admit to that?????)



*Trouble maker!*
Quelle surprise!  

You can't handle the trouble.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Trouble maker!*
> Quelle surprise!
> 
> You can't handle the trouble.



are you startin' with me??
i'll take you down....


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Sure you are.



I did too give.  
And then I took.


----------



## rosiep

I took some too and now everything is all FUZZY


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I took some too and now everything is all FUZZY



Must these things always *devo*lve?

Yeah Devo!
Whip it! Whip it good!


----------



## ConcKahuna

turkygurl said:


> enjoys Citron Lemonade Slushies, Peach Schanpps Oolong Tea Slushies, Frozen Margaritas, and raspberry mojitos, and spends at least 1 weekend a month at Disney (to the amusement of all my other friends).
> 
> Nice to meet you.



You havent tried the frozen Grand Manier or Frozen Grey Goose Lemonade at France yet???  



wallyb said:


> Don't forget the Mostess part!
> 
> That's right - I give - and give - and then I give some more.
> *I'm a Giver.*



I'll be good an not reply.  I dont want points 



wallyb said:


> I did too give.
> And then I took.



Oh the snarky points.  Damn this being a family website!!


----------



## rosiep

No snappy comeback forthcoming.....I must need more coffee.
Like I said..things are fuzzy


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Damn this being a family website!!



Nice Mr CM!
"Damn the Family".
Nice.
Un-American.
Unpatriotic.
Cut and run.
For Shame.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> No snappy comeback forthcoming.....I must need more coffee.
> Like I said..things are fuzzy



Yeah - You need more snappy.  
It's important things snap back.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Nice Mr CM!
> "Damn the Family".
> Nice.
> Un-American.
> Unpatriotic.
> Cut and run.
> For Shame.



Well if Maleficent can get away with saying she's getting all the forces of Hell on someone back in the 40's, I think I can get away with my small indescresion in the double-aughts


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yeah - You need more snappy.
> It's important things snap back.



Unfortunately at my age there are some things that are just NEVER snapping back


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Well if Maleficent can get away with saying she's getting all the forces of Hell on someone back in the 40's, I think I can get away with my small indescresion in the double-aughts



okay okay...  
No need to evoke Maleficent




gaaawd - what an (evil) drama queen.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Unfortunately at my age there are some things that are just NEVER snapping back



Never fear... we luv you.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

First for starters:

To eat:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Then onto:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then for dessert, I am going for New England here:  






and finally for a gift, well I am into antiques so I was thinking something along those lines:


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ohhhhh

Chowdah and a Lobstah Roll!   

All washed down with a Cape Coddah!


WICKED!


----------



## turkygurl

> You havent tried the frozen Grand Manier or Frozen Grey Goose Lemonade at France yet???



I thought it was Citron, not Grey Goose.  My mistake.  I like the lemon one, but the orange one is too sweet for me.  My brother prefers the orange though, so we can usually be seen walking around together with our slushies, while hubby walks around with his beer.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> A little about me: 27 yrs old, Female, Married (anniversary 6/2-7 years), 2 kids (Emma 5; Aidan 2 - can often be seen dancing in front of Off Kilter), enjoys Citron Lemonade Slushies, Peach Schanpps Oolong Tea Slushies, Frozen Margaritas, and raspberry mojitos, and spends at least 1 weekend a month at Disney (to the amusement of all my other friends).



Geee, lot's-o-fire water on this list lady.  
I'm not judging - just sayn' - 

And I might need to challenge you to a "blonde off".


----------



## rpmdfw

Mackey Mouse said:


> and finally for a gift, well I am into antiques so I was thinking something along those lines:



Ooh!  That's going to go really well with our new china! 
And the food looks great too!


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> I thought it was Citron, not Grey Goose.  My mistake.  I like the lemon one, but the orange one is too sweet for me.  My brother prefers the orange though, so we can usually be seen walking around together with our slushies, while hubby walks around with his beer.



If you like these, I also recommend the "Italian Margarita" at the coffee kiosk near the Italy Pavillion.  It's made with limoncello and grappa instead of tequila and triple sec.  VERY yummy!


----------



## turkygurl

Yeah, I've had the Italian Margarita too.  I like that one as well.  When it's cold outside (Dec, Jan, early Feb) I like to get some mulled wine from Germany.  That stuff is good.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Yeah, I've had the Italian Margarita too.  I like that one as well.  When it's cold outside (Dec, Jan, early Feb) I like to get some mulled wine from Germany.  That stuff is good.



 I completely agree!


----------



## turkygurl

How have we not met before?


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> How have we not met before?


----------



## rosiep

Did I beat Jamie here????
Some one pass me a drink and pleeeeze take these damn shoes...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Did I beat Jamie here????
> Some one pass me a drink and pleeeeze take these damn shoes...



What kind of drink do you want?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Did I beat Jamie here????
> Some one pass me a drink and pleeeeze take these damn shoes...



Made it... had to make a pit stop.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> What kind of drink do you want?



Oh..I don't know...something Fruity and sweet...(just like you??????)


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Made it... had to make a pit stop.



It's about time!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh..I don't know...something Fruity and sweet...(just like you??????)



Here you go.  Choose one, and pass the rest on . . .


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> It's about time!!!!



Sorry had to pick up more of this.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Here you go.  Choose one, and pass the rest on . . .



Thank you very kindly...you do realize that the reason I drink so much at these virtual parties is that in real life I am a tea-totaler...

But the nudist stuff is all true


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Thank you very kindly...you do realize that the reason I drink so much at these virtual parties is that in real life I am a tea-totaler...
> 
> But the nudist stuff is all true



I figured as much.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Sorry had to pick up more of this.



Eeeew...nasty!

The drink too


----------



## jamieandben

But it has codean in it... takes away all the pain


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> But it has codean in it... takes away all the pain



I find it interesting that I really do not care for Jagermeister, but I enjoy Sambuca.  You'd think that licorice flavored liquers would be more similar than they are.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Sorry had to pick up more of this.



You are HARD core.
I don't think I could handle you.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> You are HARD core.
> I don't think I could handle you.



I KNOW


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Eeeew...nasty!
> 
> The drink too



Is this better?


----------



## jamieandben

but nothing beats this.


----------



## wallyb

I like this stuff...




One glass of this "liquid Novocain" and it's like -
"Okay, you can drill now!"


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Is this better?



I don't know...is it???

I had Jagermeister once...straight from Germany and it didn't do a damn thing for me. 

just give me the codeine...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I like this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One glass of this "liquid Novocain" and it's like -
> "Okay, you can drill now!"



Oooh!  Pass me a glass!


----------



## rpmdfw

Anybody ever tried this stuff?






I've always wanted to!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I KNOW


If this is a challenge young men... *bring it.*


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> I don't know...is it???
> 
> I had Jagermeister once...straight from Germany and it didn't do a damn thing for me.
> 
> just give me the codeine...



It's a nice sweet drink taste like melon.

You have to have more than one.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I like this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One glass of this "liquid Novocain" and it's like -
> "Okay, you can drill now!"



Will have to try this.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I like this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One glass of this "liquid Novocain" and it's like -
> "Okay, you can drill now!"



Does this stuff have a flavor?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> If this is a challenge young men... *bring it.*


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> If this is a challenge young men... *bring it.*



Ben can't even handle me when i have Jager.


----------



## wallyb

Hey the gay cast of _*River Dance*_ is here!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Ben can't even handle me when i have Jager.
> *What makes you so big*




You did not just ask that!!!!!


----------



## wallyb

It's all just fun & Games till ...
_Everybody Run - The Monkey's got a gun!_


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Hey the gay cast of _*River Dance*_ is here!



Just had to bring the reinforcements   
OK!!!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Hey the gay cast of _*River Dance*_ is here!



Yo Come On Move This

Shake That Body
Shake That Body

People dont you know, dont you know
its about time
cant you hear the jam is pumpin
while you taste the piece of mine
many different flavours
and the spice is strong
get into the hot stuff
let me pour a little some

Baby let me show you how to do thiss
you ve gotta move this
youre doing fine
theres nothing to it
you gotta move this
come on and move this
shake that body for

People dont you know
dont you know its about time
can ya hear the jam is pumpin while
u taste a piece of mine
many different flavors and
the spice is strong
get into the hot stuff let
me pour a little some

(Chorus)

Can you feel the mellow crawlin fast
[ Find more Lyrics at www.mp3lyrics.org/Mr3t ]
come on baby
rhythms blast
pump it pump it pump it up
nothin can make this one stop

youve gotta move this
youve gotta move this

oh yeah you gotta groove
this and move this on
shake that body for baby
let me show you howda do
this

(chorus)

Toes be tappin
Fingers snappin
hands clappin my mouth rappin
Talkin about cold lappin
shut up and do the walk
use what you got show me
your on the floor so let me see
dont say nothing less i saw
and remember i like it raw

you've gotta move this
you've gotta move this
oh yeah yeah yeah
you've gotta move this
uh uh uh uhn shake that body fo me

baby let me show you howda do this
you gotta move this, your doin fine
theres nothin to it
youve gotta groove it
c'mon and move this shake that body
baby let me show you howda do this
you gotta move this and move this
aint nothin to it you gotta move it
move it shake that body
for me yo shake that body
for me.


----------



## rosiep

Oooops


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Ben can't even handle me when i have Jager.



You know I *LOVE* a challenge.


----------



## rosiep

All right boys..I'm off to lunch....just TRY to behave yourselves while I'm gone.

(I don't want to miss any off the good stuff...)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> All right boys..I'm off to lunch....just TRY to behave yourselves while I'm gone.
> 
> (I don't want to miss any off the good stuff...)



LUNCH?  It's quitting time!  And my weekend starts now!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> LUNCH?  It's quitting time!  And my weekend starts now!



It's only 2 o'clock here in Portland   The good news is I came in at 9:30, I go home at 3:30 and I don't work Fridays, Saturdays or Sundays!
Is that spoiled or what???

Not to mention that I spend all of my time AT work on the computer playing!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> It's only 2 o'clock here in Portland   The good news is I came in at 9:30, I go home at 3:30 and I don't work Fridays, Saturdays or Sundays!
> Is that spoiled or what???
> 
> Not to mention that I spend all of my time AT work on the computer playing!



You ARE spoiled! 

I don't work Fridays, but I do work Sundays.  Nice, quiet, peaceful Sundays when no one else is in the office.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> All right boys..I'm off to lunch....just TRY to behave yourselves while I'm gone.
> 
> (I don't want to miss any off the good stuff...)



He seems to have "stepped off"
Boo. I was up for some fun.  
And you're off to Lunch?
Well Fiddle Dee Dee - whatever shall I do here alone- 
I could cause myself a mischief.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> He seems to have "stepped off"
> Boo. I was up for some fun.
> And you're off to Lunch?
> Well Fiddle Dee Dee - whatever shall I do here alone-
> I could cause myself a mischief.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jamieandben said:


> but nothing beats this.



Oh maaaaaaaan... Colorado pee-water...eeeeewwwwwww. 

now THIS is an adult beverage worth pouring....


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I like this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One glass of this "liquid Novocain" and it's like -
> "Okay, you can drill now!"



Got any more of that stuff?  

I've got a splitting headache calculating all these points!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Got any more of that stuff?
> 
> I've got a splitting headache calculating all these points!



Points?   

You mean like DVC points, right?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Points?
> 
> You mean like DVC points, right?



Uh Huh!  At the new BLT!

But it's still under construction, so untill then.....

All of you!  Go to your room!  I'll clean up this mess and take care of all of these bottles!


----------



## MonorailMan

OrlandoMike said:


> Only hat I could find on such short notice!



Oh.....my.......gawd.

I must have this.


----------



## MonorailMan

I'm a (relatively) cheap date. I'll take some good ol' Dewar's and soda on the rocks.


----------



## ConcKahuna

My favorite.  Also cheap, and the key ingredient of "The Drink That Shall Not Be Named"...






And did you know that Sloe Gin is often used to releave arthritis pain??


----------



## jamieandben

MonorailMan said:


> I'm a (relatively) cheap date. I'll take some good ol' Dewar's and soda on the rocks.



Come on in we love cheap dates round here.
Y do you think wallyb fits in so well?


----------



## ConcKahuna

jamieandben said:


> Come on in we love cheap dates round here.
> Y do you think wallyb fits in so well?



I like my dates like my food:  Quick, cheap, and...well you know the saying


----------



## jamieandben




----------



## RickinNYC

Gang o' mine.  Another mod was kind enough to point out a few innuendos on this thread.  If someone else saw them, that means others did as well.  Joking around is encouraged, sexual innuendo is not.  

Thank you for playing.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Come on in we love cheap dates round here.
> Y do you think wallyb fits in so well?



I so am not.


----------



## jamieandben

afternoon wally... where ya been


----------



## wallyb

WORK!
Getting in the way of my DIS time.  
And now I gotta go to a meeting.  

Have a great weekend friends.  
See you on Monday.


----------



## jamieandben

see ya later


----------



## rosiep

Pssst...did you guys hear? We're getting  innuendy again.

Stop getting me in trouble!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Pssst...did you guys hear? We're getting  innuendy again.
> 
> Stop getting me in trouble!!!!



Getting?


----------



## rosiep

Two little boys named Trouble and None of Your Business were out playing hide and seek. A police officer comes upon one of them in a dumpster so he asks "What's your name"? To which the imp replies "None of Your Business". Taken aback the policeman tries again.."I asked you what your name is"! And again the little boy says "None of Your Business". Angry now the policeman yells..."Are you looking for trouble"??? and our little friend innocently replies:
"NO! Trouble's looking for me!"

(moan, groan etc....)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Two little boys named Trouble and None of Your Business were out playing hide and seek. A police officer comes upon one of them in a dumpster so he asks "What's your name"? To which the imp replies "None of Your Business". Taken aback the policeman tries again.."I asked you what your name is"! And again the little boy says "None of Your Business". Angry now the policeman yells..."Are you looking for trouble"??? and our little friend innocently replies:
> "NO! Trouble's looking for me!"
> 
> (moan, groan etc....)



So, we've left the shower and gone to "Amateur Night at the Improv"?  Is that it?

In that case, it's a two drink minimum and don't forget to tip your waiters.  Thank you, thank you, Rosie will be here all week.


----------



## rosiep

So here it is Monday Morning and I'm being a perfect angel.

Anybody wanna make something of that??????


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> So here it is Monday Morning and I'm being a perfect angel.
> 
> Anybody wanna make something of that??????



I'll hold off till the coffee kicks in!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I'll hold off till the coffee kicks in!



And WallyB hasn't started egging her on yet, either.

It's when you get the two of them together that the trouble starts!


----------



## rosiep

Not so...see how well behaved I am solo? I think it's _all_ Wally's influence.

I'm just sitting here minding my own business....Rob how's the planning coming along? I saw your rings they're beautiful. Mike: How are you today?

See...perfect angel....


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm fine, just a little worried about you!  Everything OK?

You don't....ummmm....seem quite yourself today!


----------



## rpmdfw

This is all seeming very "Stepford Wives" to me . . .


----------



## rosiep

Geez, a girl builds herself a reputation and then she gets all boxed in!

You know I always said I wanted to be like Donna Reed..but nooooooooooo....I was more Madonna Reed..


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Geez, a girl builds herself a reputation and then she gets all boxed in!
> 
> You know I always said I wanted to be like Donna Reed..but nooooooooooo....I was more Madonna Reed..



Why on earth would you WANT to be like Donna Reed?   

All that repression will kill ya!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Why on earth would you WANT to be like Donna Reed?
> 
> All that repression will kill ya!



Besides....June Cleaver had better pearls!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Why on earth would you WANT to be like Donna Reed?
> 
> All that repression will kill ya!



As a kid I always wanted the Father Knows Best kind of house....we were far from it. So....my little 5 yr old self longed to be a beatiful housewife in pearls and a twirly dress. I wanted to be the perfect HOMEMAKER. 

But as you point out all that repression will kill ya' and I couldn't keep my True Colors from bursting out. Hence, I got to be a stay at home Mommy with some pretty fun eccentricities.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> As a kid I always wanted the Father Knows Best kind of house....we were far from it. So....my little 5 yr old self longed to be a beatiful housewife in pearls and a twirly dress. I wanted to be the perfect HOMEMAKER.
> 
> But as you point out all that repression will kill ya' and I couldn't keep my True Colors from bursting out. Hence, I got to be a stay at home Mommy with some pretty fun eccentricities.



But did you get the twirly dress?  That's the best part!  


 . . . or so they tell me . . .


----------



## rosiep

The irony is I did get a twirly dress...and I just stepped right out of it!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> The irony is I did get a twirly dress...and I just stepped right out of it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> The irony is I did get a twirly dress...and I just stepped right out of it!



I think we got our Rosie back!


----------



## rosiep

Didn't want you to worry about me _too_ much!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Pssst...did you guys hear? We're getting  innuendy again.
> 
> Stop getting me in trouble!!!!



We're getting "into nudity" again?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> We're getting "into nudity" again?



I never left......


----------



## rpmdfw

Wally?  and Rosie?  Discussing nudity?

Oh dear.

I'll hide the silver, lock the basement, and get the fire extinguisher.

This is gonna get CRAZY!

Who wants to put the National Guard on stand-by?


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Wally?  and Rosie?  Discussing nudity?
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> I'll hide the silver, lock the basement, and get the fire extinguisher.
> 
> This is gonna get CRAZY!
> 
> Who wants to put the National Guard on stand-by?



ME Pick ME!!!
I Love Men In Uniform.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I never left......



*Pussycat!*
Darling - Have you missed me terribly?


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> ME Pick ME!!!
> I Love Men In Uniform.



D'oh!  

Dat's not what I meant!  


Though, in retrospect, it was fairly obvious, wasn't it?

Fine!  I'll just let you all drag me down to your level and say:

"Men in uniform?   What on earth use is the uniform?"


----------



## jamieandben

Welcome


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Pussycat!*
> Darling - Have you missed me terribly?



I have...

but let me warn you, my brain is addled this morning. I slept badly last night..ended up taking two Tylonal PM's and of course having to wake for work was WORK!

Someone bring me some coffee please.....and oh, add a smidge of Kaluha..that's a dear..


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Welcome



Jamie's easily amused this morning eh?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Jamie's easily amused this morning eh?



Yep!
I have nothing to do at work today but play on the dis.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I have...
> 
> but let me warn you, my brain is addled this morning. I slept badly last night..ended up taking two Tylonal PM's and of course having to wake for work was WORK!
> 
> Someone bring me some coffee please.....and oh, add a smidge of Kaluha..that's a dear..







Good to the last drop.


----------



## rosiep

Ok then...where were we?
oh right.....getting innuendoie again


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ok then...where were we?
> oh right.....getting innuendoie again



Well I for one don't want to get kicked in the gluteus by Rick again.
That smarts.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ok then...where were we?
> oh right.....getting innuendoie again



Innuendos?  I havent' seen any innuendos yet.


----------



## rosiep

Did you see how well I behaved when Wally wasn't around????
He incites me to innuedoville


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Did you see how well I behaved when Wally wasn't around????
> He incites me to innuedoville



You were taking off your clothes!   

Now, he's here and you're just drinking coffee.  

It might just be YOU!   


Nah.  Can't be.  Must be Wally.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You were taking off your clothes!
> Now, he's here and you're just drinking coffee.
> It might just be YOU!
> Nah.  Can't be.  Must be Wally.



*It Is her!*  
I'm like a gosh darn alter boy.

She's the mastermind!
Or master something


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *It Is her!*
> I'm like a gosh darn alter boy.
> 
> She's the mastermind!
> Or master something



Now...this is just baiting through and through.....

I will control myself...I will control myself...


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You were taking off your clothes!
> 
> Now, he's here and you're just drinking coffee.
> 
> It might just be YOU!
> 
> 
> Nah.  Can't be.  Must be Wally.



Is the taking off the clothes stuff considered innuendy? I thought that was just out and out hedonism...


----------



## wallyb

See it was so zen  here for a few moments ...
then trashy comes along...

I love trashy.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Is the taking off the clothes stuff considered innuendy? I thought that was just out and out hedonism...



But didn't you say that you're a nudist?

If you're naked ALL THE TIME, there's nothing risque about it.  

At least that's MY thought on it.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> But didn't you say that you're a nudist?
> 
> *I did-*
> 
> If you're naked ALL THE TIME, there's nothing risque about it.
> 
> *There isn't-*
> At least that's MY thought on it.



*Mine too!-*


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> *Mine too!-*



So, if you're naked all the time, 
There's nothing innuendo-y about it.  

So you COULDN'T have started it!  

So it MUST be WallyB!   

See.  It's logical.


----------



## jamieandben

I went to a nude beach once... It was fun untill 2 65 year old men started playing beach ball in front of me.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So, if you're naked all the time,
> There's nothing innuendo-y about it.
> 
> So you COULDN'T have started it!
> 
> So it MUST be WallyB!
> 
> See.  It's logical.



It's always the same - blame the gay guy.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> It's always the same - blame the gay guy.



         

Which one!?!?!?!?


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I went to a nude beach once... It was fun untill 2 65 year old men started playing beach ball in front of me.



Ouch!  

But being 46 years old....I'm not laughing!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> It's always the same - blame the gay guy.



Heck YES!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Ouch!
> 
> But being 46 years old....I'm not laughing!



41 Here thats Y i was not nude at the beach.


----------



## rosiep

My lovely daughter told me that growing up she always thought there was something wrong with her because she didn't "sag" the way I did


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK kids, calm down with the language, I'd hate to have to wake Rick up!::cop:


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> OK kids, calm down with the language, I'd hate to have to wake Rick up!::cop:



And here I thought I was being so good.....


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> And here I thought I was being so good.....



You did say Heck.


----------



## rosiep

Since I've been bad....I'm making amends by sending you thoughts from the Lovely Lesbian Leslie Gore......


Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
Everything that's wonderful is what I feel when we're together,
Brighter than a lucky penny,
When you're near the rain cloud disappears, dear,
And I feel so fine just to know that you are mine.

My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
That's how this refrain goes, so come on, join in everybody!

Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
Everything that's wonderful is sure to come your way
When you're in love to stay.

Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
Everything that's wonderful is what I feel when we're together,
Brighter than a lucky penny,
When you're near the rain cloud disappears, dear,
And I feel so fine just to know that you are mine.

My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
That's how this refrain goes, so come on, join in everybody!

Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
Everything that's wonderful is sure to come your way
'Cause you're in love, you're in love,
And love is here to stay!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Since I've been bad....I'm making amends by sending you thoughts from the Lovely Lesbian Leslie Gore......
> 
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is what I feel when we're together,
> Brighter than a lucky penny,
> When you're near the rain cloud disappears, dear,
> And I feel so fine just to know that you are mine.
> 
> My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> That's how this refrain goes, so come on, join in everybody!
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is sure to come your way
> When you're in love to stay.
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is what I feel when we're together,
> Brighter than a lucky penny,
> When you're near the rain cloud disappears, dear,
> And I feel so fine just to know that you are mine.
> 
> My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> That's how this refrain goes, so come on, join in everybody!
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is sure to come your way
> 'Cause you're in love, you're in love,
> And love is here to stay!




Um, Wally . . . . 

What'd you put in Rosie's coffee?


----------



## rosiep

Taking a walk on the _MILD_ side.....

Although I do love it when Mike calls me a "kid"


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Which one!?!?!?!?



In this case - the poor little blonde Boston boy.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> In this case - the poor little blonde Boston boy.




Come, come now Wally...we may blame you...
But we still love you... 

(Still trying to  be Miss Sunshine..which by the way was my nickname in 8th grade!)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Since I've been bad....I'm making amends by sending you thoughts from the Lovely Lesbian Leslie Gore......
> 
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is what I feel when we're together,
> Brighter than a lucky penny,
> When you're near the rain cloud disappears, dear,
> And I feel so fine just to know that you are mine.
> 
> My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> That's how this refrain goes, so come on, join in everybody!
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is sure to come your way
> When you're in love to stay.
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is what I feel when we're together,
> Brighter than a lucky penny,
> When you're near the rain cloud disappears, dear,
> And I feel so fine just to know that you are mine.
> 
> My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> That's how this refrain goes, so come on, join in everybody!
> 
> Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
> Everything that's wonderful is sure to come your way
> 'Cause you're in love, you're in love,
> And love is here to stay!



*I'm countering with some Stones*
She comes in colors evrywhere;
She combs her hair
Shes like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

She comes in colors evrywhere;
She combs her hair
Shes like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

Have you seen her dressed in blue? 
See the sky in front of you
And her face is like a sail
Speck of white so fair and pale
Have you seen a lady fairer? 

She comes in colors evrywhere;
She combs her hair
Shes like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

Have you seen her all in gold? 
Like a queen in days of old
She shoots her colors all around
Like a sunset going down
Have you seen a lady fairer? 

She comes in colors evrywhere;
She combs her hair
Shes like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

Shes like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors


----------



## rpmdfw

Then I've got to throw out Kermit's greatest hit!
*
The Rainbow Connection*

Why are there so many songs about rainbows
And what's on the other side?
Rainbows are visions, but only illusions,
And rainbows have nothing to hide.
So we've been told and some choose to believe it
I know they're wrong, wait and see.
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
The lovers, the dreamers and me.


Who said that every wish would be heard and answered
When wished on the morning star?
Somebody thought of that, and someone believed it,
And look what it's done so far.
What's so amazing that keeps us stargazing
And what do we think we might see?
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
The lovers, the dreamers, and me.


All of us under its spell,
We know that it's probably magic...


... Have you been half asleep? And have you heard voices?
I've heard them calling my name.
... Is this the sweet sound that calls the young sailors?
The voice might be one and the same
I've heard it too many times to ignore it
It's something that I'm s'posed to be...
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
The lovers, the dreamers, and me.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Come, come now Wally...we may blame you...
> But we still love you...
> 
> (Still trying to  be Miss Sunshine..which by the way was my nickname in 8th grade!)



Look I'm going for the sympathy play here - 
you just keep being mean to me.
Rick with think is you not me -
Take pity - cut me some slack and then *Bam!*-
I'm back to my old self.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



Oooh!  LOVE that pic!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Then I've got to throw out Kermit's greatest hit!
> *
> The Rainbow Connection*
> 
> Why are there so many songs about rainbows
> And what's on the other side?
> Rainbows are visions, but only illusions,
> And rainbows have nothing to hide.
> So we've been told and some choose to believe it
> I know they're wrong, wait and see.
> Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
> The lovers, the dreamers and me.
> 
> 
> Who said that every wish would be heard and answered
> When wished on the morning star?
> Somebody thought of that, and someone believed it,
> And look what it's done so far.
> What's so amazing that keeps us stargazing
> And what do we think we might see?
> Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
> The lovers, the dreamers, and me.
> 
> 
> All of us under its spell,
> We know that it's probably magic...
> 
> 
> ... Have you been half asleep? And have you heard voices?
> I've heard them calling my name.
> ... Is this the sweet sound that calls the young sailors?
> The voice might be one and the same
> I've heard it too many times to ignore it
> It's something that I'm s'posed to be...
> Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
> The lovers, the dreamers, and me.







*I love this Song - but Kermy's not up for an encore
*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *I love this Song - but Kermy's not up for an encore
> *



Ok Wally! I'm sending you to bed without any supper! Shame on you for treating poor Kermie that way!

(how's that for being mean?????)


----------



## rosiep

Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby 

Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true 

Some day I'll wish upon a star
And wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where troubles melt like lemondrops
Away above the chimney tops
That's where you'll find me 

Somewhere over the rainbow
Bluebirds fly
Birds fly over the rainbow
Why then, oh why can't I?
Some day I'll wish upon a star
And wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where troubles melt like lemondrops
Away above the chimney tops
That's where you'll find me 

Somewhere over the rainbow
Bluebirds fly
Birds fly over the rainbow
Why then, oh why can't I? 

If happy little bluebirds fly
Beyond the rainbow
Why, oh why can't I?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Somewhere over the rainbow
> Way up high
> There's a land that I heard of
> Once in a lullaby
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow
> Skies are blue
> And the dreams that you dare to dream
> Really do come true
> 
> Some day I'll wish upon a star
> And wake up where the clouds are far behind me
> Where troubles melt like lemondrops
> Away above the chimney tops
> That's where you'll find me
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow
> Bluebirds fly
> Birds fly over the rainbow
> Why then, oh why can't I?
> Some day I'll wish upon a star
> And wake up where the clouds are far behind me
> Where troubles melt like lemondrops
> Away above the chimney tops
> That's where you'll find me
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow
> Bluebirds fly
> Birds fly over the rainbow
> Why then, oh why can't I?
> 
> If happy little bluebirds fly
> Beyond the rainbow
> Why, oh why can't I?



Gee I wonder why? NOT.
'cause your trouble - that's why.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Gee I wonder why? NOT.
> 'cause your trouble - that's why.



Witches can so fly......


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Witches can so fly......



*So can fairies!!!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *So can fairies!!!*



Yes, but we were talking about ME, not YOU...


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Witches can so fly......



Rosie....did you get a new car?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

HEY! That's MY ride!!!! 



OrlandoMike said:


> Rosie....did you get a new car?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Yes, but we were talking about ME, not YOU...



No dear... we're humoring and tolerating YOU.  :


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No dear... we're humoring and tolerating YOU.  :



At 5:19 in the morning? No, that's more like stalking....


----------



## rosiep

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> HEY! That's MY ride!!!!





Great Minds think alike...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> At 5:19 in the morning? No, that's more like stalking....



Hey I check in before the Gym - so sue me!
It's 'cause I care so deeply.
And I want to see what whack job thing you said the night before.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Hey I check in before the Gym - so sue me!
> It's 'cause I care so deeply.
> And I want to see what whack job thing you said the night before.



You know....I'm thinking about a trip to Boston........


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You know....I'm thinking about a trip to Boston........



Please come to Boston for the springtime
I'm stayin' here with some friends and they've got lots of room
You can sell your paintings on the sidewalk
By a café where I hope to be workin' soon
Please come to Boston


What?  That wasn't a song cue?   

I'm sure it was a song cue.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Please come to Boston for the springtime
> I'm stayin' here with some friends and they've got lots of room
> You can sell your paintings on the sidewalk
> By a café where I hope to be workin' soon
> Please come to Boston
> 
> 
> What?  That wasn't a song cue?
> 
> I'm sure it was a song cue.



Well done Rob with one B.  Heck...I'm liking you more and more....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Well done Rob with one B.  Heck...I'm liking you more and more....



Um, calling me "Rob with one B" is likely to get you in trouble for being innuendoy.  

And it's not accurate, either!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You know....I'm thinking about a trip to Boston........



To check out my abs -
or my glorious gluteus?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Um, calling me "Rob with one B" is likely to get you in trouble for being innuendoy.
> 
> And it's not accurate, either!



It's a record I think! 2 hrs of banter and finally a risque reference is introduced.

For the record I shall never refer to you has having only one "b" again....
Even if you're off the market there ARE guys out there that just won't understand.....


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Um, calling me "Rob with one B" is likely to get you in trouble for being innuendoy.
> 
> And it's not accurate, either!



 
That was a good one...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> To check out my abs -
> or my glorious gluteus?



Not exactly. It's so my foot can be_ introduced_ to you gluteus maximus.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Not exactly. It's so my foot can be_ introduced_ to you gluteus maximus.



And now the threats.  *Pretty!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And now the threats.  *Pretty!*



Hah! All pretty ever got me was a cup of coffee....and a muffin....and a really pretty blouse.....and some bling....oh, yeah..the weekend in New Jersey (apparently I'm not pretty enough for Paris).....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Hah! All pretty ever got me was a cup of coffee....and a muffin....and a really pretty blouse.....and some bling....oh, yeah..the weekend in New Jersey (apparently I'm not pretty enough for Paris).....



I've been to Paris.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I've been to Paris.



yea but your the one who had to pay.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I've been to Paris.



I LOVED Paris!!!!!!

And Rosie, you're pretty enough for Paris!

You could even wear the shirts that we saw at all the shops that we thought were so funny.

They said "C'est Chaud"    They cracked me up.  


Of course, you have to say it in your best Paris Hilton impersonation.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I LOVED Paris!!!!!!
> 
> And Rosie, you're pretty enough for Paris!
> 
> You could even wear the shirts that we saw at all the shops that we thought were so funny.
> 
> They said "C'est Chaud"    They cracked me up.
> 
> 
> Of course, you have to say it in your best Paris Hilton impersonation.



And I love Rob!
Me and you baby.....


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> yea but your the one who had to pay.



hahahahahahahahahah I think I love Jamie too.

(I'm fickle..I know...can you imagine my poor husband? Any one wanting to send him their condolences can PM me for his address)


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> yea but your the one who had to pay.



Well yeah - I payed.  
But not in cash.


----------



## wallyb

Hey somebody messed with my tag!
When did that happen?
Oooooh that dang TF!
I smite the.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Hey somebody messed with my tag!
> When did that happen?
> Oooooh that dang TF!
> I smite the.



Uh Oh...me too.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

YIKES!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Uh Oh...me too.



Yeah well -
I love the Tag fairy and all but-




Does she *not* have a return key on her magic keyboard? -
Looky   My reds all mixed in with my purple - 
we can't have that -
It upsets my delicate sense of design and balance 
as well an not very Feng shui.





*Oh great and benevolent Tag Fairy -* 
I pay to thee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- correct this design travesty!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah well -
> I love the Tag fairy and all but-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she *not* have a return key on her magic keyboard? -
> Looky   My reds all mixed in with my purple -
> we can't have that -
> It upsets my delicate sense of design and balance
> as well an not very Feng shui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh great and benevolent Tag Fairy -*
> I pay to thee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - correct this design travesty!



 

I like WallyB

He makes me laugh.


----------



## rosiep

Mines all pretty and even...
maybe the Tag Fairy doesn't like you-

...I'm just saying.....


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I like WallyB
> 
> He makes me laugh.



That's *great* and all - but -
Do you have any pull with the TF?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Mines all pretty and even...
> maybe the Tag Fairy doesn't like you-
> 
> ...I'm just saying.....



You're *always*...

Just...

Saying...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You're *always*...
> 
> Just...
> 
> Saying...



Are you calling me a nag????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Are you calling me a nag????



Would your hubby?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Would your hubby?



No! My hubby would say I'm cute and adorable and never naggy or saggy.

(no one's gonna show this to him right??)


----------



## jamieandben

No Tag Fairy for me.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> No! My hubby would say I'm cute and adorable and never naggy or saggy.
> (no one's gonna show this to him right??)



So we'll take his word for it - you're *not* a nag. 
You must just be a...


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> No Tag Fairy for me.



Keep posting....It is supposed to be "The Year of a Million Dreams"....
If you dream is a tag far be it for me to judge....


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> So we'll take his word for it - you're *not* a nag.
> You must just be a...



Are you comparing me with Ralph Kramden???


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> No Tag Fairy for me.



...You're prince will come someday!

Don't do it. 
It's too easy and you'll get points.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> ...You're prince will come someday!
> 
> Don't do it.
> It's too easy and you'll get points.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> ...You're prince will come someday!
> 
> Don't do it.
> It's too easy and you'll get points.



I'll feign ignorance on this one....


----------



## rosiep

RICK!!!

See how good I'm being?????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'll feign ignorance on this one....



Feign .... riiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## jamieandben

You people are nuts!!!!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> You people are nuts!!!!




That's right! We're tasty snack treats....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> That's right! We're tasty snack treats....



Can we please be Brazil nutz?  - 
I've never been - and I want to go.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> Yeah well -
> I love the Tag fairy and all but-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she *not* have a return key on her magic keyboard? -
> Looky   My reds all mixed in with my purple -
> we can't have that -
> It upsets my delicate sense of design and balance
> as well an not very Feng shui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh great and benevolent Tag Fairy -*
> I pay to thee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - correct this design travesty!



*Hey - I'm Fixed!*
*Thanks* *Lovely TF!  
*


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> No Tag Fairy for me.



Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I love the new tags around here lately.  Congrat y'all!


----------



## rosiep

Jamie has a tag.... Jamie has a tag.....You do realize this means 

YOU'RE ONE OF US

so if we get in trouble you'd better be right there too


----------



## jamieandben

Thank you Tag Fairy!!!
I feel so special...


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Jamie has a tag.... Jamie has a tag.....You do realize this means
> 
> YOU'RE ONE OF US
> 
> so if we get in trouble you'd better be right there too



I'm with ya all the way baby!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Thank you Tag Fairy!!!
> I feel so special...



Who'd you sleep with to get that so quick? 

You deserve a tag sweet cakes  - Congratulations! - 
Now I was thinking  the tag you'd get would be more of a "scarlet *A*" 
but you know "it's all good".


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Who'd you sleep with to get that so quick?
> 
> You deserve a tag sweet cakes  - Congratulations! -
> Now I was thinking  the tag you'd get would be more of a "scarlet *A*"
> but you know "it's all good".



I will never tell. 
Yes they are sweet... how do you think i got the tag?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I will never tell.
> Yes they are sweet... how do you think i got the tag?



You are not leading me down "Bad Boy Road" again.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You are not leading me down "Bad Boy Road" again.



Yeah, right!

You don't need to be lead down the Bad Boy Road.

You know your way there blindfolded!



p.s.  Yikes!  This is post #666 for me!  (See!  WallyB makes me do evil things!)


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah, right!
> 
> You don't need to be lead down the Bad Boy Road.
> 
> You know your way there blindfolded!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  Yikes!  This is post #666 for me!  (See!  WallyB makes me do evil things!)




You have to get the 666 out of the way when you're destined for greatness...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah, right!
> 
> You don't need to be lead down the Bad Boy Road.
> 
> You know your way there blindfolded!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  Yikes!  This is post #666 for me!  (See!  WallyB makes me do evil things!)



You are such a SNITCH.  
Embrace your own badness.
Own It.


----------



## rosiep

Just popping in for more cake...

Hey!!!! Where'd everybody go??????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Just popping in for more cake...
> 
> Hey!!!! Where'd everybody go??????



We're right here!  

But that cake is gone.  

I ordered a new one.


----------



## wallyb

Looks like they delivered this instead...




I said you wouldn't mind - you had an affinity for chickens.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Looks like they delivered this instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said you wouldn't mind - you had an affinity for chickens.



            


Oh, that's SO funny!  I just LOVE all the Chicken Dance references!  



I hate you.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, that's SO funny!  I just LOVE all the Chicken Dance references!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you.



This is a CAKE.  
Not a Dance.
gee - let it go will ya!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I hate you.



Well this is a nice thing to say to your "hostess".
Good gracious - très ungracious.

They always seem to turn - don't they.  

I give and I give. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sad


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well this is a nice thing to say to your "hostess".
> Good gracious - très ungracious.
> 
> They always seem to turn - don't they.
> 
> I give and I give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad



You give me grief, is what you give!

But of course I don't really hate you.  






I just hate the chicken dance.


----------



## wallyb

You always hurt the one you love.  

I'll get over it ... someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I find I heal twice as fast when there's a cash incentive.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I find I heal twice as fast when there's a cash incentive.



I'm willing to let you convalesce naturally. 

I've got faith in your recuperative abilities.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm willing to let you convalesce naturally.
> I've got faith in your recuperative abilities.



Not even a buck to see me smile again?

You should see what a 10er will get you


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Not even a buck to see me smile again?
> 
> You should see what a 10er will get you



*searches pockets*  Um, I've got a quarter, here . . . and a dime.

What doe 35 cents buy me?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Not even a buck to see me smile again?
> 
> You should see what a 10er will get you



Cant help myself.




i got to see


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> *searches pockets*  Um, I've got a quarter, here . . . and a dime.
> 
> What doe 35 cents buy me?



I think I can smell a Visa!
Don't hold out on me dude.  Weak.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I think I can smell a Visa!
> Don't hold out on me dude.  Weak.



I'm not going to give you my VISA!

HOWEVER, I do realize that as the hostess of this fabulous (albeit quiet lately) shower, that you deserve an equally fabulous hostess gift.

So here you go:














It's the highly sought after, and no longer available "Hideaway Cocktail Cabinet" with artwork by the amazing SHAG.

Hope you like it!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Cant help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got to see



*Why - right this way sir.*




Please sign this Release of Liability Waver - there and there.
Now do you have a living will?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not going to give you my VISA!
> 
> HOWEVER, I do realize that as the hostess of this fabulous (albeit quiet lately) shower, that you deserve an equally fabulous hostess gift.
> 
> So here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the highly sought after, and no longer available "Hideaway Cocktail Cabinet" with artwork by the amazing SHAG.
> 
> Hope you like it!



Can I have the cool glasses too?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Can I have the cool glasses too?



Of course.  It wouldn't be complete without the SHAG tiki mugs, would it?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *Why - right this way sir.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please sign this Release of Liability Waver - there and there.
> Now do you have a living will?



Wait a minute... This is not going to be the CHICKEN DANCE is it?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Wait a minute... This is not going to be the CHICKEN DANCE is it?



Aaaaaa ....  *NO*
Now do you have any conditions - medical or otherwise -
we should be abreast of sir.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Not even a buck to see me smile again?
> 
> You should see what a 10er will get you



Wally! I am sooo glad you feel this way. Want to hear a funny story? Funnier than the nurse one? Well....yesterday after coming home and calling all the credit card companies in the world, the credit report bureau, the police AND the postal service...I decided I deserved some ice cream and hobbled down the stairs to get me some.....except I missed the last 6 steps and went shooting down the stairs...injurying the very same foot, my arm and my back.
We have a lovely emergency room here in Portland don't you know......Luckily nothing is broken, but I am sore and bruised head to toe....

So how much money is that worth????


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Aaaaaa ....  *NO*
> Now do you have any conditions - medical or otherwise -
> we should be abreast of sir.



Nope tip top shape here.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Of course.  It wouldn't be complete without the SHAG tiki mugs, would it?



No - you're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- it would certainly not be.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Wally! I am sooo glad you feel this way. Want to hear a funny story? Funnier than the nurse one? Well....yesterday after coming home and calling all the credit card companies in the world, the credit report bureau, the police AND the postal service...I decided I deserved some ice cream and hobbled down the stairs to get me some.....except I missed the last 6 steps and went shooting down the stairs...injurying the very same foot, my arm and my back.
> We have a lovely emergency room here in Portland don't you know......Luckily nothing is broken, but I am sore and bruised head to toe....
> 
> So how much money is that worth????



Woman you need some Training Wheels !!!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not going to give you my VISA!
> 
> HOWEVER, I do realize that as the hostess of this fabulous (albeit quiet lately) shower, that you deserve an equally fabulous hostess gift.
> 
> So here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the highly sought after, and no longer available "Hideaway Cocktail Cabinet" with artwork by the amazing SHAG.
> 
> Hope you like it!



Does the entertainment committee (thant's me) get anything??? That is totally rad!. I remember my Mom had one of those valises in the 60's that had shot glasses and various drinking sundries....so you could take that party to go!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Wally! I am sooo glad you feel this way. Want to hear a funny story? Funnier than the nurse one? Well....yesterday after coming home and calling all the credit card companies in the world, the credit report bureau, the police AND the postal service...I decided I deserved some ice cream and hobbled down the stairs to get me some.....except I missed the last 6 steps and went shooting down the stairs...injurying the very same foot, my arm and my back.
> We have a lovely emergency room here in Portland don't you know......Luckily nothing is broken, but I am sore and bruised head to toe....
> 
> So how much money is that worth????



ROSIE!  Are you okay?

Please stop hurting yourself!

Hopefully the banks, CC companies, etc are getting the credit card fraud handled for you.

Please take care of yourself!  I'm worried about you now!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Woman you need some Training Wheels !!!



It is beyond absurd......

Good thing I have a sense of humor right guys????????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally! I am sooo glad you feel this way. Want to hear a funny story? Funnier than the nurse one? Well....yesterday after coming home and calling all the credit card companies in the world, the credit report bureau, the police AND the postal service...I decided I deserved some ice cream and hobbled down the stairs to get me some.....except I missed the last 6 steps and went shooting down the stairs...injurying the very same foot, my arm and my back.
> We have a lovely emergency room here in Portland don't you know......Luckily nothing is broken, but I am sore and bruised head to toe....
> 
> So how much money is that worth????



*Good Gaaawd Girl!*  
I'd say - you're an accident waiting to happen - but it looks like I'm to late.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Does the entertainment committee (thant's me) get anything??? That is totally rad!. I remember my Mom had one of those valises in the 60's that had shot glasses and various drinking sundries....so you could take that party to go!



For the entertainment committee, we have the SHAG lunchbox.




Also highly sought after, but sill available.

Rosie, please do not drink and . . . . walk.

And avoid stairs at all times.


----------



## rpmdfw

Y'all are familiar with SHAG, right?

He did a bunch of artwork for Disneyland's 50th Anniversary.

Scott and I are huge fans of his work.  

http://www.shag.com/

I'm guessing that Wally, at lease knows who he is.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Y'all are familiar with SHAG, right?
> 
> He did a bunch of artwork for Disneyland's 50th Anniversary.
> 
> Scott and I are huge fans of his work.
> 
> http://www.shag.com/
> 
> I'm guessing that Wally, at lease knows who he is.



I'm ignorant of the man..but amused none the less........
But Rob...seeing as I am a tea totaller...what do you have for the nudist in me?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm ignorant of the man..but amused none the less........
> But Rob...seeing as I am a tea totaller...what do you have for the nudist in me?



Oh, no you don't!

You're not going to get me to say something innuendo-y!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Y'all are familiar with SHAG, right?
> I'm guessing that Wally, at lease knows who he is.




I know who he is...yes.
And I know a good *shag* when I see it too.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, no you don't!
> 
> You're not going to get me to say something innuendo-y!



I didn't want you to _say_ anything...I wanted a present!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I didn't want you to _say_ anything...I wanted a present!



I GAVE YOU A LUNCHBOX!


Ungrateful wench!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Nope tip top shape here.



Well then...  
Back-room!
Move along !
Don't dawdle!
Time's a wasten'!
I'm on the clock here!
Don't forget to visit the gift shop after.


----------



## turkygurl

Rosie, I'd be more interested in hearing what the doctor's reactions were when you told them that you "fell down the stairs."  Probably a  "Sure you did."  I hope you're okay.  I guess you didn't need those calories after all.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I GAVE YOU A LUNCHBOX!
> 
> 
> Ungrateful wench!



My Mommy always gave me jello and Colorforms when I was sick..........


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> My Mommy always gave me jello and Colorforms when I was sick..........



But, I'm not your mommy!  

Oh, what the heck.  Here you go.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> But, I'm not your mommy!
> 
> Oh, what the heck.  Here you go.



Oh your a mother alright


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> But, I'm not your mommy!
> 
> Oh, what the heck.  Here you go.



'scuse me while I go play with Wonder Woman......heh heh heh heh...


----------



## QCast_Michael

rpmdfw said:


> But, I'm not your mommy!
> 
> Oh, what the heck.  Here you go.



Aw, man! I want those!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> Aw, man! I want those!!!



Yeah.  You know that if I was going looking for colorforms, they had to have Superman in the set.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Colorforms are mean, you get the box thinking it's going to be some cool "moving" "action" toy, and you open it up and it's just window clings that you're gonna get hollered at about because you put them all over Mom's nice clean front door and now she has to drop everything and clean it again before Dad gets home....Did I wander off subject myself?!?! WOW. I think I need help.


----------



## acourtwdw

Knock, knock, knock.  Am I too late for the shower?  I am sorry that I don't have a hat, food or a gift.  I just got the invite.  I do have cash though and from what I have heard someone having an event at WDW will need more of that groovy green stuff.


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> Knock, knock, knock.  Am I too late for the shower?  I am sorry that I don't have a hat, food or a gift.  I just got the invite.  I do have cash though and from what I have heard someone having an event at WDW will need more of that groovy green stuff.



Too late?  Nah.  We're still having fun.

Oooh!  We love cash.  We can use it to buy more cake.  I think we're out of cake again.  Wally, do we need more cake?  Or more booze?  We seem to run through a lot of booze, have you noticed?

The hats however are mandatory!  If you didn't bring your own, you'll have to chose a random one from the box by the door.  Let's see.  Looks like you've got a choice between:

the Pizza Beret





or the Flamingo Fedora





Oh, and I noticed that minicoopercraig doesn't have a hat either.  We're going to relax the rules and let him wear the mini-cooper ball cap:






Okay, so everyone has a hat now?  

 

Good!


----------



## OrlandoMike

And I see the Bride to be his home from PI!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> And I see the Bride to be his home from PI!



Yep.  And I'm wired!

We're back on the strict phase of the South Beach Diet, which means no alcohol for two weeks.    So, I had several diet cokes instead.  I've got a caffiene buzz going, but it's just not as much fun as bourbon.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Gotta fit into that tux!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Gotta fit into that tux!



More like, "Don't want to be a Fat **** in wedding photos".  But yeah.

I'm still down more than 20 pounds from where I was last August, so even though we've been "bad" lately, it's not like we've gained it all back--about 8 pounds is all.


----------



## OrlandoMike

And I love that "Am I too late?" 

Honey, this thread better last through the Honeymoon!


----------



## wallyb

Well I was *told* (yelled at) By El Diva Bride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that I was shirking my responsibilities over here.
So...
More Drinks.




More Cake.





Now I know how poor Cinderella felt about 
those stepsisters of hers.


----------



## OrlandoMike

You know the Bridezilla is off the sauce for the next two weeks!  Geesh!

Here ya go Rob!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> More Drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Cake.



LOVE THAT CAKE!  That's awesome!  

The rainbow of drinks is very cool, too!   




Now, don't you have some fireplaces to clean out?  Chop, chop!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You know the Bridezilla is off the sauce for the next two weeks!  Geesh!
> 
> Here ya go Rob!



I'm off the real stuff. I can have as many virtual cocktails as I want!

Oh, and thanks to the Hijackinator, I've eaten a half bag of pork rhinds today (no carbs  ).  With Salsa, so I'm getting my vegetables in as well.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Now, don't you have some fireplaces to clean out?  Chop, chop!



See! Your all my witnesses.
Insufferable.
... And I'm just doing this 
out of "the goodness of my heart"




Can you *imagine* what those poor 
Disney wedding planners are going thru.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> See! Your all my witnesses.
> Insufferable.
> ... And I'm just doing this
> out of "the goodness of my heart"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you *imagine* what those poor
> Disney wedding planners are going thru.



Yes, yes . . . poor you . . . .blah blah blah.

You know durned well that when you're done with all the hard work, some fairy is going to come and give you a fabulous outfit and some hunk with a shoe fetish is going to hunt you down to give you sparkly slippers, so just suffer through the hard stuff in silence, like a lamb, won't you?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You know the Bridezilla is off the sauce for the next two weeks!  Geesh!
> Here ya go Rob!



_OFF THE SAUCE!_
*Run for the exits*. 




A sober cantankerous Bride from hell.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> ...so just suffer through the hard stuff in silence, *like a lamb*, won't you?







*Yes milady.*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Yes milady.*



Good thing Rob's dieting...lamb is tasty!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Good thing Rob's dieting...lamb is tasty!



Yeah just great...
Wedding rage.
No happy juice.
And on a cranky pants diet.




Not looking good for us handmaidens


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yeah just great...
> Wedding rage.
> No happy juice.
> And on a cranky pants diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good for us handmaidens



Not good at all...I bet now he's going to make us wear the big fluffy dresses with a huge bow in the back and poison ivy instead of baby breaths for our hair!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Not good at all...I bet now he's going to make us wear the big fluffy dresses with a huge bow in the back and poison ivy instead of baby breaths for our hair!



*Week One* on the wagon -
we'll be at this...





*Week Two*





*Help us*


----------



## rpmdfw

I was thinking more along these lines.

For Wally:





For Rosie:





I think you'll both look just lovely!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I was thinking more along these lines.
> 
> For Wally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Rosie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll both look just lovely!



Your going to *CUT* Rosie's head *OFF!*  
I fine with that.


----------



## acourtwdw

I will wear the flamingo hat with pride.  I love that Hello Kitty Dress.  Where can I get one. Just so everyone knows, I am a recovering Diet Coke-holic.  It's been almost 2 weeks since my last one.  I will though drink anything with rum


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> I will wear the flamingo hat with pride.  I love that Hello Kitty Dress.  Where can I get one. Just so everyone knows, I am a recovering Diet Coke-holic.  It's been almost 2 weeks since my last one.  I will though drink anything with rum



That leaves the pizza hat!  Who wants it?

As to where you can find that delightful Hello Kitty dress?  I've got no idea.  Apparently it's a real wedding dress from Japan.  Go figure.


----------



## wallyb

Are we still lopping Rosie's head off?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Are we still lopping Rosie's head off?



But..I wanted to wear a tiara just like Wally's....and can I bring the goat as my date??? He's a pygmy!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> But..I wanted to wear a tiara just like Wally's....and can I bring the goat as my date??? He's a pygmy!



Well, the goat will probably be better behaved than Wally, I'll give you that.   

You'll have to slap a couple Hello Kittys on that tiara, though.  Otherwise it might look TACKY!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

There is ENTIRELY TOO MUCH FUN going on here -- what with Hello Kitty dresses and goaty-goat dates and tiaras and such -- Guess I'll hafta to slip outa my DocMartins, put on sumthin frilly,  and settle in fer a bit!


----------



## acourtwdw

Ok, I know it's just not me, but who else loves the sock monkey dress? Or maybe it is just me.  Pour me another! Thanks!


----------



## rosiep

acourtwdw said:


> Ok, I know it's just not me, but who else loves the sock monkey dress? Or maybe it is just me.  Pour me another! Thanks!



I think it's just you...but if you pour me one of those drinkie poos I'll agree to anything....


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> There is ENTIRELY TOO MUCH FUN going on here -- what with Hello Kitty dresses and goaty-goat dates and tiaras and such -- Guess I'll hafta to slip outa my DocMartins, put on sumthin frilly,  and settle in fer a bit!



OMG!  That's freaking HIGHsterical!        

And it'll go so well with your pink "Dancing Queen" cowboy hat!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> I think it's just you...but if you pour me one of those drinkie poos I'll agree to anything....



Oh come on...you know you want one -- sock monkey dress that is... When bored, your date can amuse himself with nibbling off the buttons.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> OMG!  That's freaking HIGHsterical!
> 
> And it'll go so well with your pink "Dancing Queen" cowboy hat!



Hi Rob!!!

I DO have an unerring eye for fashion!!! now, I think I want a drinkie-poo with two lil paper umbrellas, please...


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hi Rob!!!
> 
> I DO have an unerring eye for fashion!!! now, I think I want a drinkie-poo with two lil paper umbrellas, please...



Hey there!  It's great to see you back!  We missed you while you were away!

Two umbrellas?!?!?!?!    How shocking!  But is two really enough?  Have as many as you like!

So grab one of these:





Throw in a couple more of these:





And settle down under this:





And have some fun!   

Just be careful not to spill, I'm not sure how you'd go about cleaning spilled fruity cocktails off of that lovely monkey frock.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

oooooooooh yummy! Tank yew berry berry much!  

Look what I found as an accessory for the Hello Kitty Dress:






pave diamonds, no less...


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> oooooooooh yummy! Tank yew berry berry much!
> 
> Look what I found as an accessory for the Hello Kitty Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pave diamonds, no less...



Oooh!  Hello Kitty Bling!

Betcha can't find one that matches the Sock Monkey Frock!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

you got me on that one -- but honestly, the sock-monkey dress needs no bling to divert the eye from its spendour. It stands on its own merits. 

How are things going -- getting ready for the real wedding? I hope you're having as much fun in the real world, as we are here!

I gotta run -- this house is a sty and I have company coming this afternoon.


----------



## rosiep

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> you got me on that one -- but honestly, the sock-monkey dress needs no bling to divert the eye from its spendour. It stands on its own merits.
> 
> How are things going -- getting ready for the real wedding? I hope you're having as much fun in the real world, as we are here!
> 
> I gotta run -- this house is a sty and I have company coming this afternoon.


 

Since anyone who knows me, knows I should have been born a monkey, wearing a sock monkey dress is a little too close to home for me.....but I'm thinking- if I were one of those Rhesus monkeys without a mother I'd be snuggling up to that dress in a second; then, the lady wearing it would get upset and try to kick me away. I'd refuse, clinging tenaciously and then I'd be hauled off to jail. We don't want that do we????  Better keep that dress away from me....


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> How are things going -- getting ready for the real wedding? I hope you're having as much fun in the real world, as we are here!



Things are going great.  Having loads of fun, yes; but not sure anything quite compares to the Virtual Wedding Shower!   



rosiep said:


> Since anyone who knows me, knows I should have been born a monkey, wearing a sock monkey dress is a little too close to home for me.....but I'm thinking- if I were one of those Rhesus monkeys without a mother I'd be snuggling up to that dress in a second; then, the lady wearing it would get upset and try to kick me away. I'd refuse, clinging tenaciously and then I'd be hauled off to jail. We don't want that do we????  Better keep that dress away from me....



 

I have not idea what to say to this.

None.

No idea at all. I'm speechless.  I'm still trying to follow the train of thought.  



See!  NOTHING compares to the Virtual Wedding Shower!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Things are going great.  Having loads of fun, yes; but not sure anything quite compares to the Virtual Wedding Shower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not idea what to say to this.
> 
> None.
> 
> No idea at all. I'm speechless.  I'm still trying to follow the train of thought.
> 
> 
> 
> See!  NOTHING compares to the Virtual Wedding Shower!




That's 25 words! Speechless my bruised and battered foot!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> That's 25 words! Speechless my bruised and battered foot!



And that's about as speechless as I ever get!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OMG! My 4 grand-babies just departed for home after a 4 hour visit... and if I really EVER actually drank alcohol in the real world, THIS would be the time!!! They are SOOOOOOOOOOO busy, noisy, and into everything that I cannot keep up with them.  
I am SO going to go take a nice long bath, get in my jammies, and just chill for the rest of the evening...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Since anyone who knows me, knows I should have been born a monkey, wearing a sock monkey dress is a little too close to home for me.....but I'm thinking- if I were one of those Rhesus monkeys without a mother I'd be snuggling up to that dress in a second; then, the lady wearing it would get upset and try to kick me away. I'd refuse, clinging tenaciously and then I'd be hauled off to jail. We don't want that do we????  Better keep that dress away from me....



Off in your own little world again I see.  
All the colors and the big fluffy clouds...
Good... nice... pretty...  

















DROP THE NET BOYS!


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> OMG! My 4 grand-babies just departed for home after a 4 hour visit... and if I really EVER actually drank alcohol in the real world, THIS would be the time!!! They are SOOOOOOOOOOO busy, noisy, and into everything that I cannot keep up with them.



You weren't wearing the Sock Monkey Frock were you?  THAT would have distracted them!


----------



## wallyb

*Hey... Where did everyone go?* 

Oh no! - Not Again!  











Way to clear a room Rosie!
We beg of you...*Please* stay out of the Bean Dip.

And don't go blaming the goat ...*again.*


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh, no he didn't!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I see they have Starbucks at Wally's work breakroom once again!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, no he didn't!



Not me.    - her!


----------



## rosiep

Ok Mister...This means WAR!!

Cue music from any old western......


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ok Mister...This means WAR!!
> 
> Cue music from any old western......



Oooh!  Can it be the theme from the "Magnificent Seven"?   I love the theme from the "Magnificent Seven"!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ok Mister...This means WAR!!
> Cue music from any old western......



Well you've already unleash the chemical bombs.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  Can it be the theme from the "Magnificent Seven"?   I love the theme from the "Magnificent Seven"!



There you go...The theme to the Magnificent Seven....

My guns are drawn!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well you've already unleash the chemical bombs.



it _was_ the goat...I swear..


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> My guns are drawn!







That's a lovely pink top you have on.  

So you'll be shooting from both ends now?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> That's a lovely pink top you have on.
> 
> So you'll be shooting from both ends now?



I'll take you down Mr Monkey with a machine gun!!!!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Well you've already unleash the chemical bombs.


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, okay, enough of the fighting!

You're BOTH pretty!  

Now stop it!


----------



## rosiep

ROB!!! Make Wally stop...He's picking on me and I am looooow on coffee. Plus he has the whole graphic thing on his side...he's fighting dirty.

(oh wait...I love dirty....)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> it _was_ the goat...I swear..



I *KNEW* you'd blame the poor goat.  
look at the headlock you've got on that poor thing - trying to get away.

I'll give you this - it smells like a goat - 
a dead bloated goat but a goat non the less.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


>



No laughing! That's not funny At ALL!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I *KNEW* you'd blame the poor goat.
> look at the headlock you've got on that poor thing - trying to get away.
> 
> I'll give you this - it smells like a goat -
> a dead bloated goat but a goat non the less.



In my defense: It was a hot day and the food that I was served looked like it had sat out a little too long. Tara kept asking me do to it cause we got to go on a bunch of rides with no waiting......


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'll take you down Mr Monkey



Always using "the sex" to get your way.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Always using "the sex" to get your way.



You know..if I had a clue when I was twenty I could have ..._dare I say it_...ruled the world!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> No laughing! That's not funny At ALL!



   It kinda *is!*


----------



## rpmdfw

No, no.  Please.  Stop.  Whatever, you're not listening, I'll just go pour myself a cocktail and watch.


----------



## rosiep

I didn't come to this party to be picked on...play nice or I'll take back my jello mold and go home!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I didn't come to this party to be picked on...play nice or I'll take back my jello mold and go home!



Um, it was Mike's jello mold.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Um, it was Mike's jello mold.



IT'S MINE NOW!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I didn't come to this party to be picked on...play nice or I'll take back my jello mold and go home!



Well we could end it like on Dynasty...





Or a tickle fight ?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> IT'S MINE NOW!!!



Okay.  If you want what's left of it.  Someone tried to cut the green layer out of the middle of the rainbow jello. 

Please, feel free to take what's left home with you.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Okay.  If you want what's left of it.  Someone tried to cut the green layer out of the middle of the rainbow jello.
> 
> Please, feel free to take what's left home with you.



I'll do it just for spite...then I'll take the remains and rub it all over Wally's precious computer. Then, just to be mean I'll leave my noxious calling card..._wink wink_


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay.  If you want what's left of it.  Someone tried to cut the green layer out of the middle of the rainbow jello.
> 
> Please, feel free to take what's left home with you.



Jello doesn't make you gassy does it?  
Should we really let her take it?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well we could end it like on Dynasty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a tickle fight ?



I'm the cat on top....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm the cat on top....



Okay - so now we know your a ....
Nope can't - points


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Okay - so now we know your a ....
> Nope can't - points



Now we know? You're just figuring that out now?????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Now we know? You're just figuring that out now?????


----------



## rosiep

(snicker)


----------



## wallyb

Hey I've had several blonde moment today.  
And now I need a cookie.


----------



## rosiep

I just had my espresso and am feeling MUCH better.
A cookie would be nice though...


----------



## rpmdfw

That's IT?!?!?!?!?

You were fighting and then just stopped and had a cookie?!?!?!?!?

No Dynasty style brawl in a fountain?  

No hair pulling? 

Not torn clothing? 


Y'all are boring.   

Where'd that stripper with the police uniform go . . .


----------



## rosiep

Did you see my Pride pictures??? I was hoping for a little sympathy for being hobbled.

(Truth is, I'm much better now and ONLY use the cane for beating off amourous cats.....)


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That's IT?!?!?!?!?
> 
> You were fighting and then just stopped and had a cookie?!?!?!?!?
> 
> No Dynasty style brawl in a fountain?
> 
> No hair pulling?
> 
> Not torn clothing?
> 
> 
> Y'all are boring.
> 
> Where'd that stripper with the police uniform go . . .




My hair's tousled..


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I just had my espresso and am feeling MUCH better.
> A cookie would be nice though...



I'm a Caramel Macchiato boy.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's IT?!?!?!?!?
> 
> You were fighting and then just stopped and had a cookie?!?!?!?!?
> 
> No Dynasty style brawl in a fountain?
> 
> No hair pulling?
> 
> Not torn clothing?
> 
> 
> Y'all are boring.
> 
> Where'd that stripper with the police uniform go . . .



Yeah - what of it?  
Cookies gots magic powers dude.  
If Bush had Stopped to have a cookie just think what we could have avoided.

We could start something up with you if you need the drama.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> We could start something up with you if you need the drama.




Nah.  I'm good.  I'm sharing a cookie with the stripper.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Nah.  I'm good.  I'm sharing a cookie with the stripper.



DUDE..the cookies are all gone. What are you really sharing???


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> DUDE..the cookies are all gone. What are you really sharing???



A Biscotti I swiped from when y'all ordered coffee and donuts on that other thread. 

And a Biscotti IS a cookie.  Just an interestingly shaped one.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> A Biscotti I swiped from when y'all ordered coffee and donuts on that other thread.
> 
> And a Biscotti IS a cookie.  Just an interestingly shaped one.



Is _that_ what we're calling it these days??


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm a Caramel Macchiato boy.



Ooooooooh Caramel....I love   Caramel.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Nah.  I'm good.  I'm sharing a cookie with the stripper.



Well his name is Chocolate Chip!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Is _that_ what we're calling it these days??



I've got no idea WHAT you're talking about!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I just caught up with the goat flatulence, you people should be ashamed of yourselves, I have work to do


----------



## rosiep

Rob-Does your husband know what a liar you are???


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Rob-Does your husband know what a liar you are???


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I just caught up with the goat flatulence, you people should be ashamed of yourselves, I have work to do



I know! and I'm _at_ work! 
I don't know why they keep me....


----------



## rosiep

I'm off to lunch.... .
play nice now boys..I don't want to find a mess when i get back...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

It's too late. I laughed so hard I had to wash my pants.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's too late. I laughed so hard I had to wash my pants.



I hear Rob has a nice assortment of Depends...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I hear Rob has a nice assortment of Depends...



It's no use, there is no word for the shame I feel


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's no use, there is no word for the shame I feel



I feel your pain.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I feel your pain.


 
Thank You  

Does this mean you'll wash my pants for me?


----------



## rosiep

Call me Cinderella!


hand Them Over Mumble Mumble


----------



## rosiep

I'm really very nice. Don't tell anyone tho..it'll ruin my reputation.


----------



## acourtwdw

I am so glad that I sub to this thread, I mean party! The wit in this room, is overwhelming. I usually blame it on the dog, but a goat will do. Remember there is always room for Jello


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> The wit in this room, is overwhelming.



And the HALF-wits aren't bad either!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And the HALF-wits aren't bad either!



Sometimes we are.


----------



## acourtwdw

Keep in mind- that bad may be better


----------



## wallyb

acourtwdw said:


> Keep in mind- that bad may be better



   50 points to - *acourtwdw*


----------



## rosiep

acourtwdw said:


> Keep in mind- that bad may be better



Yes! Well done.....


----------



## acourtwdw

Thank you! Thank you very much!


----------



## wallyb

Order up!
















_You people do chow down!_


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Order up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You people do chow down!_



Ooooh!  LOVE the cake!  But do you think it's advisable to serve bean dip?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ooooh!  LOVE the cake!  But do you think it's advisable to serve bean dip?



We've secured a whole case of... 




we're set incase you know who ... you know what...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> We've secured a whole case of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're sent incase you know who ... you know what...



Oh good!  

Better give some to the goat, too.

Just in case.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh good!
> 
> Better give some to the goat, too.
> 
> Just in case.



 okay - The goat's the one with a bit more facial hair right? 
I always get the two of them mixed up.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> okay - The goat's the one with a bit more facial hair right?
> I always get the two of them mixed up.



Ok pretty boy...put up your dukes!

I'll put on my Daisy dukes and we'll do a little fancy footwork...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'll put on my Daisy dukes and we'll do a little fancy footwork...



Oooh!  DANCING! 

Nobody told me there'd be dancing at the shower! 

Shall we put on some Boyzone songs to dance to?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  DANCING!
> 
> Nobody told me there'd be dancing at the shower!
> 
> Shall we put on some Boyzone songs to dance to?



You mean your not going with "Hero"??????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You mean your not going with "Hero"??????



Don't know which song for the reception yet.  But did you SEE the picture of Boyzone Wally posted?

They're DEFINITELY in for the Virtual Shower!  Woo hoo!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Don't know which song for the reception yet.  But did you SEE the picture of Boyzone Wally posted?
> 
> They're DEFINITELY in for the Virtual Shower!  Woo hoo!



Yes, I'm taking the  guy on the left home for lunch....ssshh...it'll be our little secret.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ok pretty boy...put up your dukes!
> 
> I'll put on my Daisy dukes and we'll do a little fancy footwork...



*Gaaawd you have a hair trigger!*
And so quick to threaten violence.

Go to your _*"happy place"*_ will ya!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Don't know which song for the reception yet.  But did you SEE the picture of Boyzone Wally posted?
> 
> They're DEFINITELY in for the Virtual Shower!  Woo hoo!



Sorry not my type.  But, I'm all about some good music. I'll dance to almost anything.  In fact was jamming pretty hard to the Mary Poppins Soundtrack this morning!   

As a side note, I am a user of the Beano as well.  My DP says I have an Evil elf in my behind!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Yes, I'm taking the  guy on the left home for lunch....ssshh...it'll be our little secret.



. . .  . but _*I*_ wanted the hot guy on the left!  *pouts*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Gaaawd you have a hair trigger!*
> And so quick to threaten violence.
> 
> Go to your _*"happy place"*_ will ya!



I'm all out of theose pills and now I'm cranky. Maybe I should break the other toe???


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> As a side note, I am a user of the Beano as well.  My DP says I have an Evil elf in my behind!



Okay that was WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> . . .  . but _*I*_ wanted the hot guy on the left!  *pouts*



If I was younger I'd offer to share..but I'm older and crankier so 
BACK OFF!!!


----------



## turkygurl

Since it's your shower, I say we let you have first dibs.  Sorry, Rosie.  There are plenty more to choose from.


----------



## wallyb

TinkerChelle said:


> My DP says I have an Evil elf in my behind!








Sounds painful!


----------



## rosiep

TinkerChelle said:


> Sorry not my type.  But, I'm all about some good music. I'll dance to almost anything.  In fact was jamming pretty hard to the Mary Poppins Soundtrack this morning!
> 
> As a side note, I am a user of the Beano as well.  My DP says I have an Evil elf in my behind!





rpmdfw said:


> Okay that was WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION!



Don't pay any attention to him...I love open honest people,,,especially when they share my problem.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Since it's your shower, I say we let you have first dibs.  Sorry, Rosie.  There are plenty more to choose from.






Can I have dibs on ALL of them?


----------



## rosiep

turkygurl said:


> Since it's your shower, I say we let you have first dibs.  Sorry, Rosie.  There are plenty more to choose from.



But the sanctity of Gay marriage and all that...if we let him start sneaking off at the shower there's no telling what he'll do.....I just can't be responsible for that. HENCE: I'll sacrifice and I'll take the chippy.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> But the sanctity of Gay marriage and all that...if we let him start sneaking off at the shower there's no telling what he'll do.....I just can't be responsible for that. HENCE: I'll sacrifice and I'll take the chippy.



But you already brought the GOAT!  

It's not FAIR!


----------



## wallyb

*STOP!*
As the hostess I should fix this.
I'd hate to see this lovely soiree deteriorate.
Trust Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll Come Up with something.  
Follow me boys...




 This is going to be Hard.
 And take a Long time.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *STOP!*
> As the hostess I should fix this.
> I'd hate to see this lovely soiree deteriorate.
> Trust Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Come Up with something.
> Follow me boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Hard.
> And take a Long time.



YA need some help?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *STOP!*
> As the hostess I should fix this.
> I'd hate to see this lovely soiree deteriorate.
> Trust Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Come Up with something.
> Follow me boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Hard.
> And take a Long time.



I'm confused.  

Why is Boyzone being punished?


----------



## TinkerChelle

rosiep said:


> Don't pay any attention to him...I love open honest people,,,especially when they share my problem.



I'm here for you girlfriend!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Why is Boyzone being punished?



I agree!  I think they may have left the building!  I think Wally scared them off!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> YA need some help?



No...as I said ... it going to be hard ... but I'll fix this. 
I'm dedicated.
I want Rob's party to be a success.  
I don't want to blow it now.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Why is Boyzone being punished?



Because they like it.


----------



## wallyb

TinkerChelle said:


> I agree!  I think they may have left the building!  I think Wally scared them off!


That evil elf may have done it.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No...as I said ... it going to be hard ... but I'll fix this.
> I'm dedicated.
> I want Rob's party to be a success.
> I don't want to blow it now.



THAT LAST LINE IS A BOLD FACED LIE!


----------



## rpmdfw

So, what?  We're left here with a  GOAT?  

What fun is THAT?  




He did get his Beano, right?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> So, what?  We're left here with a  GOAT?
> 
> What fun is THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did get his Beano, right?



Wally..tell him all about how much fun you can have with a goat...go on ...tell him..


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Wally..tell him all about how much fun you can have with a goat...go on ...tell him..



Ooh, I know!  BAR-B-CUE!  Woo hoo!

Who wants roasted goat?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *STOP!*
> As the hostess I should fix this.
> I'd hate to see this lovely soiree deteriorate.
> Trust Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll Come Up with something.
> Follow me boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Hard.
> And take a Long time.



How about they all come with me, except for the second one from the right, he can go with you.


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> So, what?  We're left here with a  GOAT?
> 
> What fun is THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did get his Beano, right?



The evil elf is still here, too.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> THAT LAST LINE IS A BOLD FACED LIE!



*Well I never.*  
Here I am try to mediate and I get this.

I'm sending the boys home - thanks to you Rosie...
(my home   - here's the address.)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally..tell him all about how much fun you can have with a goat...go on ...tell him..



*Rosie - Go Milk the goat!*
We'll make some chèvre!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Rosie - Go Milk the goat!*
> We'll make some chèvre!



Ok-but remind me again which one of these things am I supposed to pull on???


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Rosie - Go Milk the goat!*
> We'll make some chèvre!



Pssst!  Wally!  It's a boy goat!  You can't milk boy goats!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Pssst!  Wally!  It's a boy goat!  You can't milk boy goats!




Now you tell me!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Now you tell me!!!



We wanted to see how long it took you to figure out!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Pssst!  Wally!  It's a boy goat!  You can't milk boy goats!



You can't?  
Don't be so defeatist.
Rosie a big girl - she'll get it done.  

Then its - crostini with fresh chèvre for everybody!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Get milking girl!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You can't?
> Don't be so defeatist.
> Rosie a big girl - she'll get it done.
> 
> Then its - crostini with fresh chèvre for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Get milking girl!*



See PM...there's no way I'm letting this one by....


----------



## wallyb

Taa daaa!





Good job Rosie!

Now moving on!  *Quickly.*




Boy I need a drink!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Taa daaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Rosie!
> 
> Now moving on!  *Quickly.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy I need a drink!


----------



## rosiep

Nice save


----------



## rosiep

Truth:

I am attending a party on Saturday and bringing and appetizer of toasted rounds brushed with dijon honey mustard,  topped with goats cheese, salmon, capers and dill.

It's yummy...and I'm making it myself!


----------



## TinkerChelle

You all are too much today.  2 peeps stopped by my office to see what I was laughing at?!!  There was no way to explain.


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> You all are too much today.  2 peeps stopped by my office to see what I was laughing at?!!  There was no way to explain.



I've been sitting here at my desk laughing hysterically to myself. Trying to keep it all stifled, so no one would hear.

One of my coworkers just came and asked if I'm okay. She heard me "crying" quietly in my office and wanted to know if she could help. 



I assured her that I'm fine. But now I'm laughing even MORE!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Nice save



Did you say - nice slave?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Did you say - nice slave?



No..but it's what I meant..now bring me my slippers....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Truth:
> 
> I am attending a party on Saturday and bringing and appetizer of toasted rounds brushed with dijon honey mustard,  topped with goats cheese, salmon, capers and dill.
> 
> It's yummy...and I'm making it myself!



I had no idea you were such a domesic goddess. 




Honestly - I thought you were just another 
Vegas showgirl who married well.


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> I had no idea you were such a domesic goddess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly - I thought you were just another
> Vegas showgirl who married well.



Nice oven!


----------



## rosiep

What's it say about me that I think Lucy's hotter????


----------



## wallyb

TinkerChelle said:


> Nice oven!



It looks like it might be self cleaning


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> What's it say about me that I think Lucy's hotter????



Lucy's *always* hotter!


----------



## rosiep

Doesn't she get hot cooking with all those feathers on?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Lucy's *always* hotter!



Thank you..It's nice to know I'm not warped....


(one, two, three......go)


----------



## turkygurl

I think those feathers are a fire hazard.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> (one, two, three......go)



Don't look at me - I did that already - pages ago.
Someone else will have to step up-


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> I think those feathers are a fire hazard.



A new dish created - Blackened showgirl!


----------



## wallyb

*Is it safe to come out now?*
Has the air cleared? - other than the Rosie issue.





Aaaaaaahhh! Better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mmmm Piney!


----------



## wallyb

Good Gaaawd! 
Almost 30 minutes late for starting the 
*Friday Dance Party* over here.

I'll put on some Nancy and get this thing in gear!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Good Gaaawd!
> Almost 30 minutes late for starting the
> *Friday Dance Party* over here.
> 
> I'll put on some Nancy and get this thing in gear!



Can't dance today.  It's my day off, so I must run errands.  

Hasta la vista, babies!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Can't dance today.  It's my day off, so I must run errands.
> 
> Hasta la vista, babies!



AAAWWW Rob-we'll miss ya today!  I'm dancing or chair dancing as the case may be-at my office desk.  

Listening to Wishes right now not Nancy.  But I do luv those boots!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Can't dance today.  It's my day off, so I must run errands.
> 
> Hasta la vista, babies!



There's always time for a quick frug 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0lkwuKQB0M&feature=related


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Oooooooh -- it's my day off too -- but unlike Rob, I DO have virtual happy feet!


----------



## wallyb

Yeah! 
Shake Your Bootay


----------



## TinkerChelle

You Can't Touch This!


----------



## TinkerChelle

TinkerChelle said:


> You Can't Touch This!



Something has gone Kuku.  Why do my posts keep showing up ahead of the last post?  Must be backwards Friday


----------



## OrlandoMike

Yes the Dis does seem to be acting up today....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Well I'm faced with a conondrum, quick everyone weigh in! Do I want to see a Chorus Line tomorrow or do I want to go to the true Colors tour with Cyndi Lauper?!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I'm faced with a conondrum, quick everyone weigh in! Do I want to see a Chorus Line tomorrow or do I want to go to the true Colors tour with Cyndi Lauper?!



I vote for Cyndi....Chorus Line will last forever!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I'm faced with a conondrum, quick everyone weigh in! Do I want to see a Chorus Line tomorrow or do I want to go to the true Colors tour with Cyndi Lauper?!



*Cyndi Lauper!*
Have you heard her new album - its the best.
lets dance to _*Same Old Story*_ right now


----------



## OrlandoMike

Kids....

Please keep Wally entertained today, he is threatening to go over to the CB to sprinkle his pixie dust!

I'm just afraid he would be banned before the 3:00 parade even starts!


----------



## TinkerChelle

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I'm faced with a conondrum, quick everyone weigh in! Do I want to see a Chorus Line tomorrow or do I want to go to the true Colors tour with Cyndi Lauper?!



Hmmm...decisions, decisions!
I vote for Cyndi!

My biggest decision this weekend is whether I should mow the lawn on Saturday or Sunday.  Guess who is feeling envious?


----------



## TinkerChelle

OrlandoMike said:


> Kids....
> 
> Please keep Wally entertained today, he is threatening to go over to the CB to sprinkle his pixie dust!
> 
> I'm just afraid he would be banned before the 3:00 parade even starts!



Wally-Don't Leave Us!  What would we do without your sarcasm?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Kids....
> 
> Please keep Wally entertained today, he is threatening to go over to the CB to sprinkle his pixie dust!
> 
> I'm just afraid he would be banned before the 3:00 parade even starts!



We'll keep him out of trouble. Look Wally, shiny coin!






I had to pass on Cyndi, I couldn't get tickets for my whole group and I felt bad bailing on them.


----------



## wallyb

TinkerChelle said:


> Wally-Don't Leave Us!  What would we do without your sarcasm?



Sarcasm  
Whatever are you on about?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> We'll keep him out of trouble. Look Wally, shiny coin!



*Oooooooooooh Sparkly!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Oooooooooooh Sparkly!*



Yes, sparkly! That's Sacajewa, she helped the Lewis and Clark expedition and in return we gave her people indian gaming, and everyone lived happily ever after.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes, sparkly! That's Sacajewa, she helped the Lewis and Clark expedition and in return we gave her people indian gaming, and everyone lived happily ever after.



Ick ... very close to History ... and learning stuff  
My head hurts now!

Time for more mindless dancing...


----------



## minicoopercraig

There's a lot of mindless dancing going on here...too bad I can't dance! LOL.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> There's a lot of mindless dancing going on here...too bad I can't dance! LOL.



Isn't that an old Leo Sayer song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbit42aWJ5k


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh, sure!  Y'all start dancing AFTER Boyzone leaves!  

That's all backwards!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, sure!  Y'all start dancing AFTER Boyzone leaves!
> 
> That's all backwards!



Oh, they're not gone, their just "unavailable" at the moment.

On a completely unrelated note does anyone know the best way to undo a stuck knot? Like on a shoelace, only a little bigger.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

The tine of a salad fork sometimes works pretty good for a stuck knot...
I was looking for another vintage dance picture but happened upon an image in Mondrian's boogie-woogie series instead. Gotta Love it!!!!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh, they're not gone, their just "unavailable" at the moment.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note does anyone know the best way to undo a stuck knot? Like on a shoelace, only a little bigger.



I told you to keep those beasts tied up....they were just causing all sorts of trouble! And we don't need trouble do we????


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> There's a lot of mindless dancing going on here...too bad I can't dance! LOL.



We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind

We can go when we want to
The night is young and so am I
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet
And surprise 'em with the victory cry
Say, we can act if want to
If we don't nobody will
And you can act real rude and totally removed
And I can act like an imbecile

I say, we can dance, we can dance
Everything out of control
We can dance, we can dance
We're doing it from wall to wall
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody look at your hands
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody takin' the cha-a-a-ance

Safety dance
Safety dance
Safety dance

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safety, dance!

We can dance if we want to
We've got all your life and mine
As long as we abuse it, never gonna lose it
Everything'll work out right
I say, we can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> I told you to keep those beasts tied up....they were just causing all sorts of trouble! And we don't need trouble do we????



Hmmmmmmm... never stopped to think about what might be tied up with afore-mentioned stuck knot... 

Might it be?

something for Rosie????






something for Wally????







something for Rob????






So when does the VIRTUAL BACHELOR PARTY get rollin'?????


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I told you to keep those beasts tied up....they were just causing all sorts of trouble! And we don't need trouble do we????


 
Well everything was going fine until the goat got loose. He ate one of the Boyzones   Fortunately it was the less attractive one  

Unfortunately boy band members make the goat very gassy


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I only just tried to feed my goat a piece of catfish and he was having NONE of it (I think he was harassing the cats purely for le sport) -- so I think the Boyzone is probably safe. Pretty much everything makes'em gassy though...


----------



## TinkerChelle

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> So when does the VIRTUAL BACHELOR PARTY get rollin'?????



Me thinks that might be trouble!  Good trouble of course! 

I can't believe Wally hasn't posted a graphic for the virtual Bachelor party.  On second thought, probably not a good suggestion!


----------



## wallyb

Why are the Lights out in here?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Why are the Lights out in here?



I think the Safety Dance scared them all away


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> So when does the VIRTUAL BACHELOR PARTY get rollin'?????



*Are you kidding me!*
Do you *want* me excommunicated?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I think the Safety Dance scared them all away



It would.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> It would.



What?  I love that song!

Maybe we'll have them play it at the reception!


----------



## wallyb

Is this thread still posting all out of order for everyone?   
How do we get this fixed?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> What?  I love that song!
> 
> Maybe we'll have them play it at the reception!



You Are BAITING me!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You Are BAITING me!



Me?  Never!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Me?  Never!



I'm not biting.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm not biting.



Of course not.

You're far to dignified for that!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Is this thread still posting all out of order for everyone?
> How do we get this fixed?



I believe it is. I also believe it's intentional. My theory is this: We entertain the Mods so very much that they really don't want to censor us...so they figure if they rearrange the posts no one else will be able to follow along and complain...yet they'll still have their merriment!!

Let's foil their plan and go crazy!!! Whaddya say??? Whose with me???


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm not biting.



I'll bite...who wants to go first?

Rob..thanks for volunteering..come over here and let me have a nibble...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I believe it is. I also believe it's intentional. My theory is this: We entertain the Mods so very much that they really don't want to censor us...so they figure if they rearrange the posts no one else will be able to follow along and complain...yet they'll still have their merriment!!
> 
> Let's foil their plan and go crazy!!! Whaddya say??? Whose with me???







does Miss Rosie have on her nice Tin Foil Hat today -
so the space men can't read her thoughts?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Dose Miss Rosie have on her nice Tin Foil Hat today -
> so the space men can't read her thoughts?



Give me a break it's still early in my neck of the woods...


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> My theory is this: We entertain the Mods so very much that they really don't want to censor us...



 

Now pass me a Pirin tablet! Or better yet a drink!  It's way past noon here!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Now pass me a Pirin tablet! Or better yet a drink!  It's way past noon here!



Come on...admit it Mike, you LOVE us....


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Now pass me a Pirin tablet! Or better yet a drink! It's way past noon here!


 
Are you willing to share?  Please??

By the way, my new car came with Sirius so I'm addicted to the Broadway station.  Yesterday they had an interview with Nathan Lane - did you know he wasn't originally supposed to be in Birdcage?  It was going to be Steve Martin as Armand and Robin Williams as Albert (Starina)!  Steve had to drop out and Robin had just done Mrs. Doubtfire so he decided to switch to the role of Armand ... guess he didn't want to overdo the drag thing.  

Hey, I just hijacked a hijack ... pass the pirin and let's get back to our regularly scheduled thread!


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Are you willing to share?  Please??
> 
> By the way, my new car came with Sirius so I'm addicted to the Broadway station.  Yesterday they had an interview with Nathan Lane - did you know he wasn't originally supposed to be in Birdcage?  It was going to be Steve Martin as Armand and Robin Williams as Albert (Starina)!  Steve had to drop out and Robin had just done Mrs. Doubtfire so he decided to switch to the role of Armand ... guess he didn't want to overdo the drag thing.
> 
> Hey, I just hijacked a hijack ... pass the pirin and let's get back to our regularly scheduled thread!



Who taught you how to hijack a thread??? Who????

(old anti-drug commercial) Parent: Who taught you how to use this stuff? Who??? Kid: You did alright? you!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Who taught you how to hijack a thread??? Who????
> 
> (old anti-drug commercial) Parent: Who taught you how to use this stuff? Who??? Kid: You did alright? you!!!



Wow that is OLD - Did that used to come on when you were watching "Our Miss Brooks"?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Wow that is OLD - Did that used to come on when you were watching "Our Miss Brooks"?



I loved Eve Arden    Didn't you????
Pass the Ovaltine....


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Wow that is OLD - Did that used to come on when you were watching "Our Miss Brooks"?


 
   

Sorry Rosie - but that is pretty funny!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I loved Eve Arden    Didn't you????
> Pass the Ovaltine....



Who?   You Are Old!
I was busy watching the Monkeys


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Who?   You Are Old!
> I was busy watching the Monkeys



And the Banana Splits....


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Sorry Rosie - but that is pretty funny!



Traitor!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> And the Banana Splits....


Fleegle, Bingo, Drooper And Snorky


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Fleegle, Bingo, Drooper And Snorky



Only you would be able to name the Splits.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Only you would be able to name the Splits.....



know them - I *dated* 3 of them!


----------



## minicoopercraig

I bet it's because of that darn magical instrument...stupid talking thing...


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> I bet it's because of that darn magical instrument...stupid talking thing...



You mean like the flute on H.R. Puffinstuff?



You ever wonder what Sid and Marty Croft must've been smoking?


----------



## rosiep

Who else had a crush on Jack Wild?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Who else had a crush on Jack Wild?



I did have a weird fascination with Witchy-Poo!


----------



## MonorailMan

*checks in*

Ohhhhhhh. It's THAT kind of shower.

I feel so deceived.


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> *checks in*
> 
> Ohhhhhhh. It's THAT kind of shower.
> 
> I feel so deceived.



If it'll make you feel better I'll go find some soap for you.....


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> If it'll make you feel better I'll go find some soap for you.....



Heck YEAH! that sounds like fun! I'll wash your back if you'll wash mine!


----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


> *checks in*
> 
> Ohhhhhhh. It's THAT kind of shower.
> 
> I feel so deceived.



So, you're saying that you DON'T want to see me in the shower, is that it?

 

HOW RUDE!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Oh yay, we're back to double entendres instead of cultural references I don't understand.


----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


> *checks in*
> 
> Ohhhhhhh. It's THAT kind of shower.
> 
> I feel so deceived.



Oh.  And you're going to need a hat.


----------



## MonorailMan

rpmdfw said:


> So, you're saying that you DON'T want to see me in the shower, is that it?
> 
> 
> 
> HOW RUDE!



Oh please........I'm always open to seeing.........*ahem* Wait.....what are we talking about again?  


I'm not sure which hat to choose. I didn't want to go over the top, so I've narrowed it down to these two. Plus, I couldn't find a sequinned shower cap that fits me.


----------



## reid_man

tickets to disney world for me present.. and my hat:


----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


> Oh please........I'm always open to seeing.........*ahem* Wait.....what are we talking about again?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which hat to choose. I didn't want to go over the top, so I've narrowed it down to these two. Plus, I couldn't find a sequinned shower cap that fits me.



Over the top?  In THIS crowd?     Not possible.

Go with the second choice!


----------



## rpmdfw

reid_man said:


> tickets to disney world for me present.. and my hat:



Both are excellent choices! 

Thanks!


----------



## MonorailMan




----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


>



Wow.  That's some hat.


----------



## MonorailMan

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  That's some hat.



Just call me "Rainbow Brite".


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hmmmmmmmm... it's a close call but IMHO, Reidman's hat is just a skosh bit cuter...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Time for the party favors!!!! Totally wonderin' what's in the bag, Goose???


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hmmmmmmmm... it's a close call but IMHO, Reidman's hat is just a skosh bit cuter...


If we're having a runoff - I think mine is still it the running - It's got food groups represented - including the potassium rich big banana!


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Time for the party favors!!!! Totally wonderin' what's in the bag, Goose???



Party favors?

Unmarked plain paper bag?

 

Yeah, I can't guess.  If I guessed, I'd get points.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Party favors?
> 
> Unmarked plain paper bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't guess.  If I guessed, I'd get points.



I'm not touching this dude.  
I'm in enough trouble.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ooh OOh, I never got a hat, how inconsiderate of me!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ooh OOh, I never got a hat, how inconsiderate of me!


----------



## rosiep

I'm still in shock over Wally's banana 

as for the Spam hat....I agree....eeewww!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ooh OOh, I never got a hat, how inconsiderate of me!



It's a meat head thing ... right?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> It's a meat head thing ... right?



Something like that


----------



## rosiep

Still stuck on the banana....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Still stuck on the banana....



I feel ya!  
Sometimes I get stuck on them - I mean by the too.


----------



## wallyb

MonorailMan said:


> *checks in*
> Ohhhhhhh. It's THAT kind of shower.
> I feel so deceived.





rosiep said:


> If it'll make you feel better I'll go find some soap for you.....



I got it!...
oooh it's all slickery .... oooh I droped it - 
I'll just been over here and get that for ya ... oh my...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I got it!...
> oooh it's all slickery .... oooh I droped it -
> I'll just been over here and get that for ya ... oh my...



Watch it...that's what causes all the that trouble in the army...it's all those hot soapy men showering together.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I got it!...
> oooh it's all slickery .... oooh I droped it -
> I'll just been over here and get that for ya ... oh my...



For some reason the movie black hole just poped into my head.
I dont know Y


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> For some reason the movie black hole just poped into my head.
> I dont know Y



I was thinking - Deep Impact.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I was thinking - Deep Impact.



No, not Deep Impact...what was that _other_ movie????


----------



## OrlandoMike

(Clearing throat here)

Kids....just sayin!

You dont want me to put the soap in your mouth do you?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> (Clearing throat here)
> 
> Kids....just sayin!
> 
> You dont want me to put the soap in your mouth do you?



Thanks a lot Wally! Now you've got me thinking innappropriate things I can't say


----------



## rosiep

rosiep said:


> No, not Deep Impact...what was that _other_ movie????



Deep Rising! That was it! With Treat Williams.....
(sounds just as bad tho....)


"Shares in Walt Disney Co. dipped like a pitch in the Matterhorn ride Tuesday following negative analyst estimates for second-quarter earnings. The stock closed at $106.87, down $3.12 or 2.8 percent -- and 8 percent off the high of $115.75 that it set last week. Wednesday's plunge took place after the company conceded in conversations with analysts that four recent releases, Kundun (1997), *Deep Rising (1998)*, An Alan Smithee Film and Krippendorf's Tribe (1998) are likely to underperform and that ABC's mid-season introductions have been garnering low ratings. Today's (Thursday) London Financial Times also observed that the 10 films released by Disney so far this year have captured less than 4 percent of the box office, with only one, Flubber, an outright hit."


----------



## rosiep

And you thought I was being bad!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> (Clearing throat here)
> 
> Kids....just sayin!
> 
> You dont want me to put the soap in your mouth do you?



No ... Sir  






It was Rosie Sir.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No ... Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Rosie Sir.



You could use some soap Wally...you've got a big brown smudge on your nose......


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You could use some soap Wally...you've got a big brown smudge on your nose......



*Hey Rosie come over here - 
Who's that downstairs?*


----------



## Mackey Mouse

OMG.. Wally, I laughed out loud at the your cartoon to Rosie.. sorry, laughed out loud and my DH is still sleeping.. 

You have the best clipart..I am always laughing.   Laughter is a good thing.

Good Morning everyone..


----------



## wallyb

Anyone seen the Bride lately?
I think she may have skulked off to the Boyzone's hotel!  




Last fling and all that!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Anyone seen the Bride lately?
> I think she may have skulked off to the Boyzone's hotel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last fling and all that!



I'm right here.  I posted on this thread yesterday.

And I'm watching you, mister!

Have to make sure you're not around to push me down the stairs.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm right here.  I posted on this thread yesterday.
> And I'm watching you, mister!
> Have to make sure you're not around to push me down the stairs.



She Slipped! 
I'm not to blamed for her "butter feeties".  
She's been half "in the bag" for this whole party!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> She Slipped!
> I'm not to blamed for her "butter feeties".
> She's been half "in the bag" for this whole party!



Of course she slipped!

Her feet couldn't maintain any traction after you greased the stairs and then gave her a shove over the edge!

And did you HAVE to use the seven-layer dip to grease the stairs?  What are we going to eat with all those chips, now!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Of course she slipped!
> 
> Her feet couldn't maintain any traction after you greased the stairs and then gave her a shove over the edge!
> 
> And did you HAVE to use the seven-layer dip to grease the stairs?  What are we going to eat with all those chips, now!



*I didn't use the dip!*
I used this tube I found in your night-stand.
What is this stuff? Yummy, wild cherry!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *I didn't use the dip!*
> I used this tube I found in your night-stand.
> What is this stuff? Yummy, wild cherry!



Um, MY night stand?

YOU'RE hosting this shindig, remember.  It's at your house.

So you tell me, what's in there.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey everyone look!  Wally has video's in his night stand!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, MY night stand?
> YOU'RE hosting this shindig, remember.  It's at your house.
> So you tell me, what's in there.



oh yeah!
Right. Silly me.




So this is my Cherry?

I'll just put this away - I may need it later.
But come to think of it -
I got a whole ginormous crate of the stuff from Costco.
Do you want this tube? It's still got some.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey everyone look!  Wally has video's in his night stand!



That's not my video!
I'm all about DVDs dude.
Catch up will ya!
That must be yours - you can put it next to your Victrola.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Do you want this tube? It's still got some.



I think I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I think I'll pass, thanks.



Trust me - you don't "Pass."


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Hey Rosie come over here -
> Who's that downstairs?*



This is just sooooo wrong...
(my hair is longer and my bosom much bigger  )


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> This is just sooooo wrong...
> (my hair is longer and my bosom much bigger  )



You have it pushed back - so you don't trip ... never mind.


----------



## wallyb

Well I received some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 expressions of dissatisfaction from the Bride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



about my duties here at the shower  
and politely abdicated my hostess responsibilities to Rosie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best of luck with that!

But it's Friday! ... So.
As a mere guest - until I'm asked to vacate...
I offer some *Friday Dance Party* action.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well I received some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expressions of dissatisfaction from the Bride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about my duties here at the shower
> and politely abdicated my hostess responsibilities to Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck with that!
> 
> But it's Friday! ... So.
> As a mere guest - until I'm asked to vacate...
> I offer some *Friday Dance Party* action.



My only worries were that you were going to push people down the stairs.  Since Rosie has admitted that this is not true, then I have no issues.

I think you're doing a SMASHING job as hostess with the mostess, so I'm not letting you resign.  

Thanks again, Wally, for the wonderful shower!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

How long is this shower going on for? When can I go home?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> How long is this shower going on for? When can I go home?



It's been going on forever.....I don't even remember where I lived!!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> How long is this shower going on for? When can I go home?



HELLO!  Is it time for the wedding yet?  Um, no.  So get comfy!



rosiep said:


> It's been going on forever.....I don't even remember where I lived!!!!!



That's because you were homeless when we found you.  We took you in, cleaned you up, fed you, pushed you down the stairs (wally) and you called us fat.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Aww man, I have too much planning to do to be stuck here until your wedding. I should have known it was odd that this chamber has no windows and no doors


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> HELLO!  Is it time for the wedding yet?  Um, no.  So get comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you were homeless when we found you.  We took you in, cleaned you up, fed you, pushed you down the stairs (wally) and you called us fat.



Oh! Well in that case...hand me a drink and I'll get comfy. But....just what will you do with me after the wedding? Are you and Scott going to adopt me?????DADDY!!!! (or did you want to be "Mom"????)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Oh! Well in that case...hand me a drink and I'll get comfy. But....just what will you do with me after the wedding? Are you and Scott going to adopt me?????DADDY!!!! (or did you want to be "Mom"????)



I don't want to stay here mommy! It smells like bean dip and flatulent goat!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't want to stay here mommy! It smells like bean dip and flatulent goat!



ok..so I'll move to across the room...HURUMPF!!!!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't want to stay here mommy! It smells like bean dip and flatulent goat!



Welcome to the Hotel California!


----------



## wallyb

So I hand this fête over to Rosie 
and She up and leaves!  
Without even putting out 
*a few chips* to munch on.









*Oops wrong chips - probably stale by now.*





*These chips look a bit hard to dip.*





*There - These are right!*  

Well hopefully Rosie will get it together when she returns.
One can dream!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So I hand this fête over to Rosie
> and She up and leaves!
> Without even putting out
> *a few chips* to much on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oops wrong chips - probably stale by now.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These chips look a bit hard to dip.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There - These are right!*
> 
> Well hopefully Rosie will get it together when she returns.
> One can dream!



Yeah.  You don't get to quit. You're MUCH too good a hostess to let you quit!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ya, it's too bad that first batch of chips went stale.... and got fat.


----------



## rosiep

It's all a ploy so you boys will beg to have me back...

Now go on and keep pretending I'm not here!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> It's all a ploy so you boys will beg to have me back...
> 
> Now go on and keep pretending I'm not here!



Rosie!  When did you get here!  It's so good to see you!



Now where did those Chippendales go?  I finally found the dip . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Rosie!  When did you get here!  It's so good to see you!
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did those Chippendales go?  I finally found the dip . . .



You had better not eaten all those _chips_ and not saved me any!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You had better not eaten all those _chips_ and not saved me any!!!!



Too late!  I thought you were on vacation and didn't want any.

The Lay's Potato Chips that wallyb brought are still here, though.  You can have them.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It's all a ploy so you boys will beg to have me back...
> 
> Now go on and keep pretending I'm not here!



We'll ignore you when you're back!  
What ploy?  
You're delusional lady!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> We'll ignore you when you're back!
> What ploy?
> You're delusional lady!



Must be the mushrooms we found in the forest....


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It smells like bean dip and flatulent goat!





rosiep said:


> ok..so I'll move to across the room...HURUMPF!!!!



Not so fast Rosie!  That was mine.   

Sorry for the gas, there's good reason for them to call me Pumbaa at work and at this party.


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Not so fast Rosie!  That was mine.
> 
> Sorry for the gas, there's good reason for them to call me Pumbaa at work and at this party.



I must have been upwind from you....thanks for stepping up and taking responsibility! What a pal! It may have been your gas...but I haven't showered either


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Not so fast Rosie!  That was mine.
> 
> Sorry for the gas, there's good reason for them to call me Pumbaa at work and at this party.





rosiep said:


> I must have been upwind from you....thanks for stepping up and taking responsibility! What a pal! It may have been your gas...but I haven't showered either



Dangit don't try to take the heat for Rosie! Rosie, what are you doing here, you're supposed to be on vacation.

RUN! RUN and tell everyone how we're trapped here and the stairs are hazardous!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

It's a hat and a Party Favor!


----------



## rosiep

KingLouiethe1: 


I stopped at least three people on the street today and told them of your plight..they all looked at me like I was crazy.....go figure


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> KingLouiethe1:
> 
> 
> I stopped at least three people on the street today and told them of your plight..they all looked at me like I was crazy.....go figure



Were you wearing your foil hat at the time?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  You don't get to quit. You're MUCH too good a hostess to let you quit!



I never quit - let's call it stepping aside-
like when I stepped aside for Rosie (and then she *fell* down the stairs).

But fear not if Rosie won't pick up the gauntlet -
I get Jamie to do it  
I'll lead him around by his ... by his ... I'll lead him around.  
He'll do what I say.
Of course your shower will turn in to some amalgam of





and






but with great fried chicken!


----------



## rpmdfw

*pouts*

you don't love me anymore.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Were you wearing your foil hat at the time?



Yes, but that's all I was wearing.

and as to QAF: Queer or not..I'd so do Brian!


----------



## wallyb

Till one of them tags me out ...
Here's some Jello shots to tide us over.




Always room for jello! 

And has anyone got a new gift for this bride! PLEASE!
*She gets VERRY CRANKY  when she's not opening gifts!*


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I never quit - let's call it stepping aside-
> like when I stepped aside for Rosie (and then she *fell* down the stairs).
> 
> But fear not if Rosie won't pick up the gauntlet -
> I get Jamie to do it
> I'll lead him around by his ... by his ... I'll lead him around.
> He'll do what I say.
> Of course your shower will turn in to some amalgam of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with great fried chicken!



Its called a Nipple Ring  
Just what are you trying to say?
You don't think country boys cant through a good party?
You need to come down so i can Southernize you Boy.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Its called a Nipple Ring
> Just what are you trying to say?
> You don't think country boys cant through a good party?
> You need to come down so i can Southernize you Boy.



I LOVE when you get all _*Deliverance*_ on me!  

Now get hosting. Chop-chop!
Where do you want these hay bails?
And the jug band will be a bit late.

And I know the bride's been "around the block" a few times  -
but do you really think we should call it a *Ho-Down*?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> do you really think we should call it a *Ho-Down*?



It should only be calle d "Ho-Down" if you're going to follow Rosie down the stairs.  

Go ahead, stand near the top, and I'll tell you a secret . . .


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> It should only be calle d "Ho-Down" if you're going to follow Rosie down the stairs.
> 
> Go ahead, stand near the top, and I'll tell you a secret . . .



I'll bring the bean dip!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> It should only be calle d "Ho-Down" if you're going to follow Rosie down the stairs.
> 
> Go ahead, stand near the top, and I'll tell you a secret . . .



*Miss Daisy! *- AKA Around the block a few times - you're here!
Doll - go put on these Daisy Dukes and the gingham top.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Miss Daisy! *- AKA Around the block a few times - you're here!
> Doll - go put on these Daisy Dukes and the gingham top.



How many times I've been around the block notwithstanding, I've NEVER worn a gingham top!  


And it's been YEARS since I tried to pull off wearing Daisy Dukes.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I LOVE when you get all _*Deliverance*_ on me!
> 
> Now get hosting. Chop-chop!
> Where do you want these hay bails?
> And the jug band will be a bit late.
> 
> And I know the bride's been "around the block" a few times  -
> but do you really think we should call it a *Ho-Down*?



Deliverance?
I'll show you Deliverance take you down to the redneck side of the family and you will hear the BANJOS when you turn off the main road.
Now put those hay bails over in the corner.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Deliverance?
> I'll show you Deliverance take you down to the redneck side of the family and you will hear the BANJOS when you turn off the main road.
> Now put those hay bails over in the corner.



Well the brides not cooperating as usual!
Got any of that white lightning stuff -
We could get her soused and then into her outfit.

I need to go watch some Beverly Hillbillies 
Petticoat Junction  and Green Acres  -
I'm running out of ideas! 
Out of my element.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Well the brides not cooperating as usual!
> Got any of that white lightning stuff -
> We could get her soused and then into her outfit.
> 
> I need to go watch some Beverly Hillbillies
> Petticoat Junction  and Green Acres  -
> I'm running out of ideas!



It's called CORN LICKER
Give her a shot and she'll be in her outfit in no time.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> It's called CORN LICKER
> Give her a shot and she'll be in her outfit in no time.



Or in it and then out of it for the rest of the night!
Ho-Down!


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> It's called CORN LICKER
> Give her a shot and she'll be in her outfit in no time.



A shot? It'll take a HECK of lot more than a shot.  I'm no sissy-boy who can't handle his liquor!


And Licker?  You brung 'er, so you lick 'er!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Or in it and then out of it for the rest of the night!
> Ho-Down!


A good ho-down in your area is Gays for Patsy.
Look it up


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> A good ho-down in your area is Gays for Patsy.
> Look it up



This can't be right!  
We foxtrot ,we box step, we quickstep ... we don't stomp
This is Baaawston for gaaawd sakes!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> This can't be right!
> We foxtrot ,we box step, we quickstep ... we don't stomp
> This is Baaawston for gaaawd sakes!



They have a good dance team not as good as we were.
We beat them bad in DC one year.
Had a good time with the boston boys.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Had a good time with the Boston boys.



What do you mean by THAT?  
We're reserved!
We have decorum!
We're discriminating!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> What do you mean by THAT?
> We're reserved!
> We have decorum!
> We're discriminating!



And they sure can PARTY!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> We're reserved!
> We have decorum!
> We're discriminating!



Discrimination is wrong  

Oh look, I brought a gift for the bride!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Discrimination is wrong
> 
> Oh look, I brought a gift for the bride!



Thank you so much!


But, I don't think Scott will let me keep him.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> And they sure can PARTY!!!



You mean - 
We indubitably are knowledgeable in the ways of the bacchanal


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You mean -
> We indubitably are knowledgeable in the ways of the bacchanal



Wow.  What a sissified way of saying "we have fun".

Loosen up and have some fun, Wally!  You're too uptight!  

Have some corn licker and stand over here by the stairs . . .


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Discrimination is wrong
> 
> Oh look, I brought a gift for the bride!



*KingL - Jamie doing a Ho-Down theam now!*
  I'll just take that back for you and you can find "May Belle" 
something more countrified.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> You mean -
> We indubitably are knowledgeable in the ways of the bacchanal



In more ways than one.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *KingL - Jamie doing a Ho-Down theam now!*
> I'll just take that back for you and you can find "May Belle"
> something more countrified.



You keep your mitts off of my presents!

I haven't even asked Scott if can keep him yet!

Maybe if I promise to feed him, and clean up after him, and play with him every day, he'll let me!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  What a sissified way of saying "we have fun".
> 
> Loosen up and have some fun, Wally!  You're too uptight!
> 
> Have some corn licker and stand over here by the stairs . . .



I am loose already!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> But, I don't think Scott will let me keep him.



Oh darn, oh well, I will just hold on to him for a while in case you change your mind. We'll just keep him in that corner furthest away from Wally right next to the tanning butter.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *KingL - Jamie doing a Ho-Down theam now!*
> I'll just take that back for you and you can find "May Belle"
> something more countrified.



No keep him around Just do away with the suite and give him a Resistol® or a Stetson.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You keep your mitts off of my presents!
> 
> I haven't even asked Scott if can keep him yet!
> 
> Maybe if I promise to feed him, and clean up after him, and play with him every day, he'll let me!



Sorry Dear - we gays do like to Stay on theme!
Mr Debonair just does not go.
We'll find you a nice snagel tooth hillbilly!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Sorry Dear - we gays do like to Stay on theme!
> Mr Debonair just does not go.
> We'll find you a nice snagel tooth hillbilly!



He was a PRESENT given to ME!  He's MINE!  Don't TOUCH HIM!

We'll put him in a little outfit if you're going to be all obsessed with a theme, but KEEP YOUR MITTS OFF MY PRESENTS!


I'm still bitter that you took Boyzone away.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I'm still bitter that you took Boyzone away.



Believe me, after Wally was done with Boyzone you really wouldn't have wanted them.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm still bitter.



Indubitably!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Believe me, after Wally was done with Boyzone you really wouldn't have wanted them.


Indubitably!


----------



## Saxton

Hey, Wally - did someone give you one of those "word a day" calendars?  I think you need to flip the page.

Wow, I've been missing lots, you guys are having way too much fun.


----------



## Saxton

A little something for Jamieandben ... and perhaps a honeymoon destination for Rob and Scott.


----------



## jamieandben

Saxton said:


> A little something for Jamieandben ... and perhaps a honeymoon destination for Rob and Scott.



  
Visit Rock Hill you would think different.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Hey, Wally - did someone give you one of those "word a day" calendars?  I think you need to flip the page.
> 
> Wow, I've been missing lots, you guys are having way too much fun.



*Hesh up!*  
I'm trying to be all classy and proper and junk.
Geeez!


----------



## wallyb

Should we have Square dancing at this Ho-Down?











Or is this a Ho-Mo-Down?


----------



## MonorailMan

wallyb said:


> Should we have Square dancing at this Ho-Down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this a Ho-Mo-Down?



Washboards, spoons and strawberry shortcake for everyone!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Should we have Square dancing at this Ho-Down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this a Ho-Mo-Down?



Oh dear.  You're going to make us learn the choreography from the "barn raising" section of *Seven Brides for Seven Brothers*, aren't you?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh dear.  You're going to make us learn the choreography from the "barn raising" section of *Seven Brides for Seven Brothers*, aren't you?



Can we just recast that as 7 brothers for 7 other brothers?  

We got 1 bride and that's *plenty.* 

And by the by - I'm just assisting here - 
This is Jamie's "barn dance" till Rose gets back - 
You just sit there and look gracious sweetie.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Should we have Square dancing at this Ho-Down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this a Ho-Mo-Down?



No you Line Dance at a Ho-Mo-Down, that way you can be butch and still look 
fabulous!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You just sit there and look gracious sweetie.



So you're saying I should sit here while y'all dance and entertain me?

NOW YOU'RE TALKIN!

Chop, chop!  Make with the dancin!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So you're saying I should sit here while y'all dance and entertain me?
> NOW YOU'RE TALKIN!
> Chop, chop!  Make with the dancin!



Well I see Bossy Bride is back!  

Yes dear - you just park your royal keister right there -
till we get this hootenanny set up!






Don't lift a finger - not that you would.


----------



## jamieandben

This is Boston's gay line dance team.
For your entertainment Robhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEQAF6rL3rA&feature=related


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Well I see Bossy Bride is back!
> 
> Yes dear - you just park your royal keister right there -
> till we get this hootenanny set up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lift a finger - not that you would.



Wally!

That pic may just make you exempt from points for a whole month!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Well I see Bossy Bride is back!
> 
> Yes dear - you just park your royal keister right there -
> till we get this hootenanny set up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lift a finger - not that you would.



OMG!!!


----------



## wallyb

*I know - I know!
Who would have thought Rob would 
look so good in canary-*  
But by gaawd the old girl does! All glowy and stuff.
Where is that old bat anyways?


----------



## OrlandoMike

It's Thrusday...

Probably primping for the Adventures Club tonight!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> It's Thrusday...
> Probably primping for the Adventures Club tonight!



Well here's a Fan.




Let me know when something hits it!


----------



## Timrobb

Score ONE for Wally - that picture is AWESOME - way too funny for words.

I have to give it to you man - you made my morning with that - it was too funny!


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Score ONE for Wally - that picture is AWESOME - way too funny for words.
> 
> I have to give it to you man - you made my morning with that - it was too funny!



*Why thank you*-  
I'm here to serve.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>




That is NOT TOLLIVER!!!!!   

Why on EARTH would you put someone else's dog in my lap!   

It's just wrong!  Wrong, I tell you.  Tolliver would be deeply offended.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Rob, yellow really is your color, have you considered changing the color of your gown?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That is NOT TOLLIVER!!!!!
> Why on EARTH would you put someone else's dog in my lap!
> It's just wrong!  Wrong, I tell you.  Tolliver would be deeply offended.



This is the photo op Dog!
trained not to upstage you.

pssst - your hat looks a bit cockeyed queeny.
And I would have gone with the tan and not the beige support-hose


----------



## wallyb

Oh look there's little ...
Tollbooth?
Tollhouse?
Toaster-oven?
errrr... your dog...
*Look - there's your dog now!*
What a little scamp!
Just like his mommy!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Slow day at work Wally?


----------



## turkygurl

I just thought I would share this....





We are having cupcakes at work from a new place that opened up around the corner from my house.  This one is a Tiramisu cupcake.  It's absolutely wonderful.  And also the only way I can consume alcohol (Kaluhua) at work.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Slow day at work Wally?



Actually I'm trying to read this Bio Med marketing brief-
or rather not trying. yuck.

And ... you're not the boss of me!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

turkygurl said:


> We are having cupcakes at work from a new place that opened up around the corner from my house.  This one is a Tiramisu cupcake.  It's absolutely wonderful.  And also the only way I can consume alcohol (Kaluhua) at work.



And you're telling us this because you brough enoug for everyone, right


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Actually I'm trying to read this Bio Med marketing brief-
> or rather not trying. yuck.
> 
> And ... you're not the boss of me!



Actually I am! I just got a promotion today! My new official title is Supreme Ruler and Boss of Wally! I need you to start working on centerpieces. 

Don't worry, as new official boss of you I promise to be fair and encouraging


----------



## turkygurl

> And you're telling us this because you brough enoug for everyone, right



That's why I put the picture up...to share with everyone!  I think it used up my caloric allowance for the rest of the day though.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> And also the only way I can consume alcohol (Kaluhua) at work.



Are we gonna need a 12 step bakery goods program?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Actually I am! I just got a promotion today! My new official title is Supreme Ruler and Boss of Wally! I need you to start working on centerpieces.
> 
> Don't worry, as new official boss of you I promise to be fair and encouraging



Well 2 little words will cover this...

*I quit!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Well 2 little words will cover this...
> 
> *I quit!*



You can't quit, I own your ...

You never should have sold your soul to old Lucifer, I won it in a game of checkers


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You can't quit, I own your ...
> 
> You never should have sold your soul to old Lucifer, I won it in a game of checkers



*You can't tame Wally!*




*Just hold on and try not to fall off!*


----------



## turkygurl

> Are we gonna need a 12 step bakery goods program?



NO! Please!  Don't make me quit!  I can't do it.  I bake too, and if I can't eat it, how will I know whether or not it tastes good enough to serve it to others?  I made this one for my son and my niece's birthday party...





You can't take this away from me...


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> NO! Please!  Don't make me quit!  I can't do it.  I bake too, and if I can't eat it, how will I know whether or not it tastes good enough to serve it to others?  I made this one for my son and my niece's birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't take this away from me...



But you didn't put booze in that - did you?
"Honey, why are the kid all napping?"


----------



## turkygurl

SSSSHHHHHH!  Don't tell.  I don't want Protective Services coming to take my kids away.  A little booze never hurt anybody.  And they sleep so much better afterwards.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> SSSSHHHHHH!  Don't tell.  I don't want Protective Services coming to take my kids away.  A little booze never hurt anybody.  And they sleep so much better afterwards.



And they do so love those cute little bottles!


----------



## jamieandben

We have a new company mascot.
I think Rob will like





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *You can't tame Wally!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just hold on and try not to fall off!*



We could send you the glue factory





[/IMG]


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> We could send you the glue factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh i've got something in my head that would get me in so much trouble- 
but I can't - I got spanked already this week!
 RATZ!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Oh i've got something in my head that would get me in so much trouble-
> but I can't - I got spanked already this week!
> RATZ!



When has that ever stopped you?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> When has that ever stopped you?







NO WAY!
My bum still hurts - Rick's got big hands!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> NO WAY!
> My bum still hurts - Rick's got big hands!



So we've heard.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I haven't heard, tell


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> It should only be calle d "Ho-Down" if you're going to follow Rosie down the stairs.
> 
> Go ahead, stand near the top, and I'll tell you a secret . . .



Why I oughta flatten you!!!! I girl does Doug Henning once in her life and she gets a rep...I tell you I did not turn TRICKS!!!!!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> A shot? It'll take a HECK of lot more than a shot.  I'm no sissy-boy who can't handle his liquor!
> 
> 
> And Licker?  You brung 'er, so you lick 'er!



I can't drink But I'll Li.....nevermind.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You keep your mitts off of my presents!
> 
> I haven't even asked Scott if can keep him yet!
> 
> Maybe if I promise to feed him, and clean up after him, and play with him every day, he'll let me!



No, no. I think Wally's right, in keeping with the HO down theme I'm thinking more GOOBER for you....anyone know where we can get a hold of Goober????


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Why thank you*-
> I'm here to serve.



Oh! Oh! Serve me next! Me Next!!!!


----------



## rosiep

Ok! I'm caught up now!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oh look there's little ...
> Tollbooth?
> Tollhouse?
> Toaster-oven?
> errrr... your dog...
> *Look - there's your dog now!*
> What a little scamp!
> Just like his mommy!



Thank you.  That's much better.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Thank you.  That's much better.



The queen is pleased?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> The queen is pleased?



We are . . . amused.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We are . . . amused.



And little Toaster-oven - is he yappy - I mean happy now?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And little Toaster-oven - is he yappy - I mean happy now?



Tolliver is quite well, how is SteamerTrunk?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Tolliver is quite well, how is SteamerTrunk?







Princess Stella? She's Peachy!

Stella - \s-tella, st(el)-la\ is pronounced STEL-ah. It is of Latin origin, and its meaning is "star". Mostly literary use until the 19th century, when the name became popular. Linked in most minds to the movie "A Streetcar named Desire", where Marlon Brando bellowed "Stella!"

No results found for the name "tolliver". You may want to try the similar-sounding names Tellfer, Tellfour ,Telfer, *Toaster-oven* Other similar names are Bollivar and Olliver.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Princess Stella? She's Peachy!
> 
> Stella - \s-tella, st(el)-la\ is pronounced STEL-ah. It is of Latin origin, and its meaning is "star". Mostly literary use until the 19th century, when the name became popular. Linked in most minds to the movie "A Streetcar named Desire", where Marlon Brando bellowed "Stella!"
> 
> No results found for the name "tolliver". You may want to try the similar-sounding names Tellfer, Tellfour ,Telfer, *Toaster-oven* Other similar names are Bollivar and Olliver.



My, my!  Someone is touchy this morning.  Haven't had your coffee yet?

Or just can't take it as well as you dish it out maybe.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> My, my!  Someone is touchy this morning.  Haven't had your coffee yet?
> 
> Or just can't take it as well as you dish it out maybe.



Now way Doll! I'm a bundle of sunshine today!  

Just thought I check out the meaning of Tool-shed's Name 
and low and behold could *not* find it? sad. 

Stella's a big shinny Star in the sky though!  
My sparkly-sparkly girl!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now way Doll! I'm a bundle of sunshine today!
> 
> Just thought I check out the meaning of Tool-shed's Name
> and low and behold could *not* find it? sad.
> 
> Stella's a big shinny Star in the sky though!
> My sparkly-sparkly girl!



The true meaning of Tolliver can not be found in a book, or in a definition.  It's in your soul (well, MY soul . . . jury is still out on whether you've even got one) when you hold him in your arms and he licks your face and wags his tail.  

And on the plus side, HE doesn't look like an out-of-date Bud Light ad campaign.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And on the plus side, HE doesn't look like an out-of-date Bud Light ad campaign.



No... he does not ...He just looks like a wiener!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> when you hold him in your arms and he licks your face and wags his tail.



Again... Just like his mommy.  
Its uncanny!


----------



## wallyb

Hey Jamie's not really getting this 
*Ho-Down Hootenanny Shower* theme going that well -
he must be busy frying up some of his "slap your mamma" chicken.
Then we can all eat chicken and do that famous Dance.





But I got you this theme appropriate gift-









*This lovely pair of jugs!*
You're welcome!


----------



## jamieandben

Now ladies lets play nice.
Both your babies are very cute 
but none compare to my anell.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Now ladies lets play nice.
> Both your babies are very cute
> but none compare to my anell.



A pussycat?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> A pussycat?



If we're talking pussycats........mine's cuter. Just cause I don't go around posting pictures of him on the board.... 

Go ahead I dare anyone to challenge me and ask if I have a CAT!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Stella - \s-tella, st(el)-la\ is pronounced STEL-ah. It is of Latin origin, and its meaning is "star". Mostly literary use until the 19th century, when the name became popular. Linked in most minds to the movie "A Streetcar named Desire", where Marlon Brando bellowed "Stella!"



Yes both your babies are lovely. Stella is as lovely as a star  when viewed at a similar distance.

I just realized I don't have any pix of my little dog tequila on my work computer, I think that makes me a bad pet-owner


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> If we're talking pussycats........mine's cuter. Just cause I don't go around posting pictures of him on the board....
> 
> Go ahead I dare anyone to challenge me and ask if I have a CAT!



No one wants to see you're tired old pussycat.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> But I got you this theme appropriate gift-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This lovely pair of jugs!*
> You're welcome!



Does anyone like these majestic Jugs?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No one wants to see you're tired old pussycat.



Is it because of the mange???


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Does anyone like these majestic Jugs?



Yes wally i LOVE your Jugs


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Yes wally i LOVE your Jugs



You're a real gentleman.  
Thank you for acknowledging  the jugs.

They belong to Rob now.
Hope he knows what to do with a set of jugs?
They're heavy suckers - I should set them down here somewhere.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> You're a real gentleman.



I have been told many times.


----------



## MonorailMan

rosiep said:


> Is it because of the mange???



Mange adds character.


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> Mange adds character.



Thank You! I knew you'd appreciate my mange!

ps...you look super cool in your new aviatar! HOT! HOT! HOT!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> *You can't tame Wally!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just hold on and try not to fall off!*



Clearly -- a curb bit, a quirt, and roweled spurs are in order here. Some ponies just need a little more discipline than others...


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Clearly -- a curb bit, a quirt, and roweled spurs are in order here. Some ponies just need a little more discipline than others...



Wally, looks like you need to get down to the Combat Zone for a curve bit, quirt, and some roweled spurs!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Wally, looks like you need to get down to the Combat Zone for a curve bit, quirt, and some roweled spurs!



Why would I need a second set?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Why would I need a second set?



Spares?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Spares?



Exactly, those things go through a lot of hard use, don't want to be left without at a crucial moment


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Spares?





kingLouiethe1 said:


> Exactly, those things go through a lot of hard use, don't want to be left without at a crucial moment



*You 2!
*
Bridezilla and Bridezetta!




Don't you have some kind of Jordan Almond crisis to solve? -
Or a boutonnieres brouhaha to mediate?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *You 2!
> *
> Bridezilla and Bridezetta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have some kind of Jordan Almond crisis to solve? -
> Or a boutonnieres brouhaha to mediate?



Nope.

Just trying to figure out who else at Disney I can write to to compain about the closing of Pleasure Island and the Adventurers Club.

So, plenty of free time to annoy, I mean help you!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Nope.
> 
> Just trying to figure out who else at Disney I can write to to compain about the closing of Pleasure Island and the Adventurers Club.
> 
> So, plenty of free time to annoy, I mean help you!



Fantasmic! Going down to two nights a week!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *You 2!
> *
> Bridezilla and Bridezetta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have some kind of Jordan Almond crisis to solve? -
> Or a boutonnieres brouhaha to mediate?



Nope, I'm hoping I'm going to avoid the Bridezilla moments. I've booked the band, photographer, talking to a few florists, and thinking about video. I bought all the things to make our invitations, so I'm pretty much as planned as I can possibly be at this point in time.

Giving you grief is pretty much all that's left to do.


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


> Fantasmic! Going down to two nights a week!



WHAT!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just saying....

If your going to write letters complaining, you can add that to the list!

Monday and Thrusdays only starting Janurary....

And I just got a PM telling me that Spectro will only be two nights starting January also, and get this wisdom...

*The same two nights!*


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Just saying....
> 
> If your going to write letters complaining, you can add that to the list!
> 
> Monday and Thrusdays only starting Janurary....
> 
> And I just got a PM telling me that Spectro will only be two nights starting January also, and get this wisdom...
> 
> *The same two nights!*



Yeah.  I saw that too.

Are they systematically going to eliminate all live entertainment options?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.  I saw that too.
> 
> Are they systematically going to eliminate all live entertainment options?



Wait - are we seriously going to discuss disney topics here? - 
Cause if that's the case - *I'm out!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Wait - are we seriously going to discuss disney topics here? -
> Cause if that's the case - *I'm out!*



Really?  That's all it takes?

Wow.  If we'd know that, we'd have started discussing Disney topics AGES ago!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Wait - are we seriously going to discuss disney topics here? -
> Cause if that's the case - *I'm out!*



I agree with Wally, can we focus on what's really important here?   ME!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Wait - are we seriously going to discuss disney topics here? -
> Cause if that's the case - *I'm out!*



I'm sure somehow you will find a way to turn the topic back to BS.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I agree with Wally, can we focus on what's really important here?   ME!



YOU?!?!?!?

It's MY shower!

Get your own shower!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Really?  That's all it takes?
> 
> Wow.  If we'd know that, we'd have started discussing Disney topics AGES ago!



I think may I need to get out my PhotoShop again - 
I feel the muse coming on!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> YOU?!?!?!?
> 
> It's MY shower!
> 
> Get your own shower!



Times they are a changing Rob! You should be glad I'm here to draw attention to your party  

I'm sorry to break this to you, but you're Hillary and I'm Miley.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Here ya go Louie!

Your own shower, complete with a Chicken!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Times they are a changing Rob! You should be glad I'm here to draw attention to your party
> 
> I'm sorry to break this to you, but you're Hillary and I'm Miley.



Yeah.

I'm neither Hillary nor Miley.

However,

*I'M* the Mary, and you're the Rhoda.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> YOU?!?!?!?
> 
> It's MY shower!
> 
> Get your own shower!



Or at least take one! 
sniff sniff - OX?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Here ya go Louie!
> 
> Your own shower, complete with a Chicken!



It's the most beautiful thing anyone has ever done for me  

My god it's been a sad life


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm neither Hillary nor Miley.
> 
> However,
> 
> *I'M* the Mary, and you're the Rhoda.



But Rhoda was so much more interesting.

Can I be the Sue Ann?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm neither Hillary nor Miley.
> 
> However,
> 
> *I'M* the Mary, and you're the Rhoda.



No fair making cultural references I don't remember


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No fair making cultural references I don't remember



I may need to Hurt you!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No fair making cultural references I don't remember



You don't remember "Romy & Michelle's High School Reunion"?!?!?!?  

That's where the "I'm the Mary, you're the Rhoda" argument happened.


----------



## wallyb

Chuckles the Clown - 
"A little song, a little dance, a little seltzer down your pants."
Chuckles Bites the Dust" (October 25, 1975)


----------



## wallyb

This shower is starting to drag -
Look the boys seem to have 
whipped up a cake!-




And for some reason hot dogs?


----------



## OrlandoMike

And coffee is perking!  Yoo Hoo!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> And coffee is perking!  Yoo Hoo!



Bit of cream for me, thanks.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Bit of cream for me, thanks.



Cream!
Where you not going on about your hips in another thread?
You've got fittings to think about!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Cream!
> Where you not going on about your hips in another thread?
> You've got fittings to think about!



I've got time, and besides I don't intend to eat anything else today.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've got time, and besides I don't intend to eat anything else today.



Well I still think you should lay off the dairy but here...





FYI - that might be goat milk-  Rosie will know.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Or at least take one!
> sniff sniff - OX?



No! That's me silly.....I'm back!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well I still think you should lay off the dairy but here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - that might be goat milk-  Rosie will know.



I don't think so.......


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I don't think so.......



I can tell the difference between goat's milk and cow's milk.


 But I'm going to have to taste it to be sure . . . . 

I'm going to have to do quality control with those boys making cake and hot dogs too . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I can tell the difference between goat's milk and cow's milk.
> 
> 
> But I'm going to have to taste it to be sure . . . .
> 
> I'm going to have to do quality control with those boys making cake and hot dogs too . . .



Does Scott know how your gorging yourself on gorgeous men??? You'll have a bellyache by the time your finished.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Does Scott know how your gorging yourself on gorgeous men??? You'll have a bellyache by the time your finished.



I don't think Scott would appreciate such behavior, don't you worry your pretty little head Rob, I'll take care of it.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Does Scott know how your gorging yourself on gorgeous men??? You'll have a bellyache by the time your finished.



I wouldn't say I'm GORGING myself.

Just sampling, really.

Like appetizers.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I wouldn't say I'm GORGING myself.
> 
> Just sampling, really.
> 
> Like appetizers.



You don't have time to eat, you have a club to save. I'll make sure the appetizers don't get lonely.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I wouldn't say I'm GORGING myself.
> 
> Just sampling, really.
> 
> Like appetizers.



Just make sure you save room for dessert!

and....is it just me or is there a noticable lack of hot women at this party???


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Just make sure you save room for dessert!
> 
> and....is it just me or is there a noticable lack of hot women at this party???



Is there?   

I hadn't noticed.


----------



## rosiep

Wally better bring a girlie for me soon...or I'll get cranky. And you don't want me cranky do you?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Wally better bring a girlie for me soon...or I'll get cranky. And you don't want me cranky do you?



He brought you that feathered thing with the stove! Or was that a different thread


----------



## OrlandoMike

Here ya go Rosie.....Just for you!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Here ya go Rosie.....Just for you!



I don't mean to be ungrateful but those girls don't do anything for me ..now Jodie Foster...there's a chickie!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I don't mean to be ungrateful but those girls don't do anything for me ..now Jodie Foster...there's a chickie!



Wow.  Demanding, high maintenance, AND picky!

I think you're starting to push your luck!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  Demanding, high maintenance, AND picky!
> 
> I think you're starting to push your luck!



And to think  I learned it all from you.
Remember-we had pizza and chinese food at _my_ wedding....easy breezy..that was me....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  Demanding, high maintenance, AND picky!
> 
> I think you're starting to push your luck!



And Jodie Foster is allergic to goat.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> He brought you that feathered thing with the stove! Or was that a different thread



But that was days ago.....(whine, whine)


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And Jodie Foster is allergic to goat.



Well then the goat will just have to go.....


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Times they are a changing Rob! You should be glad I'm here to draw attention to your party
> 
> I'm sorry to break this to you, but you're Hillary and I'm Miley.



 OMG, I would love to see you two do a drag duel on stage somewhere as your respective characters.
Now that I would pay money for!

Did I mention that I totally love Miley's cd?     I sure didn't want to, but it's oddly addictive.




kingLouiethe1 said:


> No fair making cultural references I don't remember





wallyb said:


> I may need to Hurt you!



Amen!  And, I was just starting to like you boi.   



rosiep said:


> Does Scott know how your gorging yourself on gorgeous men??? You'll have a bellyache by the time your finished.



Does Scott own a mirror and a clue, if so, you know that he knows that Rob totally gorges out on at least one smokin' hottie!  As for the bellyache....that darn Yummy Yummy Yummy song      that someone brought up in another thread is just begging to be brought up over here.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rosiep said:


> I don't mean to be ungrateful but those girls don't do anything for me ..now Jodie Foster...there's a chickie!



Here ya' go Rosie.  I saw this and thought, well, it wasn't totally about you.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And Jodie Foster is allergic to goat.





rosiep said:


> Well then the goat will just have to go.....



Jodie may be allergic to goat, but she doesn't seem to mind the lambs.  





  Rosie, do you have a lambskin blanket?   Maybe you can fool her into taking you home if you cover up in it!  I did hear rumor that she and Cyndee were breaking up.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> Just make sure you save room for dessert!
> 
> and....is it just me or is there a noticable lack of hot women at this party???



HI!


----------



## rosiep

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> HI!



Well there you are! You do realize I have to manage the mornings all by myself right??????


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Here ya' go Rosie.  I saw this and thought, well, it wasn't totally about you.



See!!! Now That's more like it.....I'd cover myself in lambskin, chocolate or motor oil..if only she'd look my way.....sighhhhhhhh


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Hey Rosie.....I just had to share this with you.  I think it belongs in your signature.









Is it you or too much?  Or is it ever too much?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

That's so cute, T-n-P. 

Three hot women here now.   Woo-Hoo!


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Hey Rosie.....I just had to share this with you.  I think it belongs in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it you or too much?  Or is it ever too much?




Oh! It's me alright!!!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Look at the Hotties in Rosie's sig!   I do think it suits you.


----------



## wallyb

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


>



Much to ostentatious.
Lacking any nuance.
All the subtlety of a brick through your front window.
Brash. Crude. Overstated.
 
*Perfect for you.*


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Much to ostentatious.
> Lacking any nuance.
> All the subtlety of a brick through your front window.
> Brash. Crude. Overstated.



Oooooohhhhhhh Walleeeeeee  -- methinks you're just jealous you didn't think of it yourself. you have been known to worship at the rococo altar of GlitterMaker in the past, yourself...


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Oooooohhhhhhh Walleeeeeee  -- methinks you're just jealous you didn't think of it yourself. you have been known to worship at the rococo altar of GlitterMaker in the past, yourself...



Now rethink this doll-face.
You *know* I'm all about 
decorum, understatement and restraint.

Sometimes in the name of speaking the truth -
I need to get a bit "sassy" - but that's what the job required at the time -
but only out of necessity do I go there.


----------



## wallyb

Well Jamie never got that Ho-down rolling.
The "Ho" (Rob) did seem down with it though.
And what happen to the fried chicken!

And Crazy Rose has not picked a theme or 
lifted a finger to take this shindig over -
So why don't we retire to the pool while we wait.
It's Sooooo hot here!

I'll call the pool boys and girl (for you rosie)





You guys go get a drink, a bathing-suit or a pool toy you like 
and we'll all get a little moist.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Well Jamie never got that Ho-down rolling.
> The "Ho" (Rob) did seem down with it though.
> And what happen to the fried chicken!
> 
> And Crazy Rose has not picked a theme or
> lifted a finger to take this shindig over -
> So why don't we retire to the pool while we wait.
> It's Sooooo hot here!
> 
> I'll call the pool boys and girl (for you rosie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys go get a drink, a bathing-suit or a pool toy you like
> and we'll all get a little moist.



I just found my pool toys.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I just found my pool toys.



These boys got work to do!  
Leave them be.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> These boys got work to do!
> Leave them be.



NO! They need to teach me to do the backstroke.


----------



## wallyb

There appears to be some issue with 
the filter system - but I'm sure he's on top of it!


----------



## wallyb

oh look- Matthew Mcconaughey stopped by...




*Get out of the pool matt! *
The boys aren't finished.

And no "hanging-ten" in the pool! 
Crazy surfers!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I'm afraid of water


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> oh look- Matthew Mcconaughey stopped by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Get out of the pool matt! *
> The boys aren't finished.
> 
> And no "hanging-ten" in the pool!
> Crazy surfers!



Quick!  Someone find that man some bongos!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm afraid of water



We won't let anything happen to you ... friend.  




 
  oops!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> We won't let anything happen to you ... friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops!



Quick!  Someone throw Louie a lifesaver!







OOPS!  Wrong kind!


----------



## wallyb

Should we do .... something?  
She can probably hold her breath for a few ... right?
You're fine right Louie?
That a girl.





I really was not prepared to get wet yet.
Lets have a little drink and form a plan... 
Operation Save Louie


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> oh look- Matthew Mcconaughey stopped by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Get out of the pool matt! *
> The boys aren't finished.
> 
> And no "hanging-ten" in the pool!
> Crazy surfers!



Hey I like the ladies and even I have to admit that is quite a nice tuchus!


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> Should we do .... something?
> She can probably hold her breath for a few ... right?
> Your fine right Louie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really was not prepared to get wet yet.
> Lets have a little drink and form a plan...
> Operation Save Louie



Save Louie!  Mouth to Mouth anyone?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> We won't let anything happen to you ... friend.





rpmdfw said:


> Quick!  Someone throw Louie a lifesaver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS!  Wrong kind!



You guys are the best! I bought you both new pairs of shoes to show my appreciation.


----------



## wallyb

TinkerChelle said:


> Save Louie!  Mouth to Mouth anyone?



Are you nuts ... do you know where that...?
Never mind.  

I think he'll be fine.
Beep breaths there L man!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Are you nuts ... do you know where that...?



      

I'll have you know I'm getting married in white! I am pure and innocent


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll have you know I'm getting married in white! I am pure and innocent



   
   
   
  
   


That's funny!  Tell another joke!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You guys are the best! I bought you both new pairs of shoes to show my appreciation.



Those don't look like *Manolo's* to me.  
Hope you kept the receipt.

You and the knock offs really!
You're sooo cheap.

Keep treading water you'll get to the edge ... soon


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll have you know I'm getting married in white!



That'll look nice after you turn *blue!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well Jamie never got that Ho-down rolling.
> The "Ho" (Rob) did seem down with it though.
> And what happen to the fried chicken!
> 
> And Crazy Rose has not picked a theme or
> lifted a finger to take this shindig over -
> So why don't we retire to the pool while we wait.
> It's Sooooo hot here!
> 
> I'll call the pool boys and girl (for you rosie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys go get a drink, a bathing-suit or a pool toy you like
> and we'll all get a little moist.




She looks like she'll float...I'll use her...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> That's funny!  Tell another joke!





wallyb said:


> That'll look nice after you turn *blue!*



Hey, be nice to me. I can't help it if plaid is the best representation of your "colorful" pasts when it comes to wedding attire.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hey, be nice to me. I can't help it if plaid is the best representation of your "colorful" pasts when it comes to wedding attire.



All I'm hearing is...
*gurgle* *gurgle* *gurgle*


----------



## rosiep

Ever notice how people just can't help falling when Wally's around? It's a deep seated problem because no one ever _fell for him_ before


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ever notice how people just can't help falling when Wally's around?



Men do seem to lose their equilibrium around me.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Men do seem to lose their equilibrium around me.



It's the fumes from the peroxide.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Men do seem to lose their equilibrium around me.



It's the smell, lay off the cologne, it's not a substitute for showering.


----------



## rosiep

Like the men said.....eeeeewww you STINK!

(no really...you stink)


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's the smell, lay off the cologne, it's not a substitute for showering.



What's that....
*Glug glug glug!*


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> It's the fumes from the peroxide.



Peroxide. What's that stuff?
It not another hillbilly drink is it?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Like the men said.....eeeeewww you STINK!
> (no really...you stink)



Funny coming from you...


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Peroxide. What's that stuff?
> It not another hillbilly drink is it?



You should know you use so much you have stock in the company.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> You should know you use so much you have stock in the company.



It's the sun doll.
Really.
I can prove it 

Now should we get back to the festivities




Is anyone going to get L dude out of the pool so we can move on?
Anyone?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> What's that....
> *Glug glug glug!*



No, no more glug glug glug. I'm safe now! Thanks to my hero


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No, no more glug glug glug. I'm safe now! Thanks to my hero



I think I'd rather go down. 
And drown I mean.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I think I'd rather go down.
> And drown I mean.



Someone give that man a razor...all that chest hair gets in my teeth


----------



## wallyb

Well lets' start this clam bake!





Here's some entertainment-




Louie - you could join them now that you know you can float.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well lets' start this clam bake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some entertainment-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie - you could join them now that you know you can float.



That is just sooo wrong. I got arrested once for doing that! (granted, i was nude at the time...)


----------



## Saxton

A party involving water, alcohol and this group?  Could be trouble...


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> A party involving water, alcohol and this group?  Could be trouble...



We'll make sure of it!  
Why I've covered myself in coconut oil and I've trapped the cute girl in the pool house...


----------



## wallyb

Here's some yummy crabs!










I got them from Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Here's some yummy crabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them from Rosie!



You'da thought all the chlorine would have killed them...


----------



## wallyb

Here's a little of that something or the other on the beach drink.
What was that Name? Dang!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Here's a little of that something or the other on the beach drink.
> What was that Name? Dang!



Mai Tai?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Mai Tai?



Yeah *Mai Tai* *On the Beach* - RIGHT! - that's the name. 
Wing nut!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah *Mai Tai* *On the Beach* - RIGHT! - that's the name.
> Wing nut!



What?   

People drink Mai Tais on the beach.  

 Or were you thinking Pina Colada?


----------



## Saxton

rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> People drink Mai Tais on the beach.
> 
> Or were you thinking Pina Colada?


 
We can't have Pina Coladas ... Rosie rubbed the coconut all over her body.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> We can't have Pina Coladas ... Rosie rubbed the coconut all over her body.



This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> We can't have Pina Coladas ... Rosie rubbed the coconut all over her body.



I'll squeegee some off for ya'........(scrape, scrape....) Here ya go.....


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> I'll squeegee some off for ya'........(scrape, scrape....) Here ya go.....


 
I don't think I'll ever drink a pina colada again!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'll squeegee some off for ya'........(scrape, scrape....) Here ya go.....



okay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




long island Ice tea for all!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> okay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long island Ice tea for all!



What? Why? It's not like I didn't run a washcloth over me before I put the stuff on..


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> What? Why? It's not like I didn't run a washcloth over me before I put the stuff on..



Sorry Rosie - no one seems to want a Rosie body shot.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Sorry Rosie - no one seems to want a Rosie body shot.



Sniff..sniff..ok, I'll just go sit in my corner....all alone..no body to lick me..


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Sniff..sniff..ok, I'll just go sit in my corner....all alone..no body to lick me..



Here Doll -
An Image I like to call licky kitty.




hope she makes you feel better.

Maybe you'll have better luck 
after we all get booster shots.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Here Doll -
> An Image I like to call licky kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope she makes you feel better.
> 
> Maybe you'll have better luck
> after we all get booster shots.



Heehee....ha...hee...she tickles. The rest of you can all go away now.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Jeez Louise! and I was worried about getting in trouble over my six inches joke...


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Jeez Louise! and I was worried about getting in trouble over my six inches joke...


 
If you had inserted a spiffy graphic then you probably would have! (Oops ... I just gave Wally and Rosie an idea .)


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> If you had inserted a spiffy graphic then you probably would have! (Oops ... I just gave Wally and Rosie an idea .)



Graphics is Wallys deptartment...I'm all about the innuendo.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Graphics is Wallys deptartment...I'm all about the innuendo.



I love nintendo!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I love nintendo!



You're so quick...I love you


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I love nintendo!



Hey look!  Louie brought more mixers!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey look!  Louie brought more mixers!



Mike..you're livin on the edge these days...I like it..
Make mine a double...


----------



## wallyb

Pool seems to be ready now!
I'll go get some (More) libations.

Who wants to have the big talk 
with Rosie about - peeing in the pool? 
AGAIN!!!


----------



## wallyb

Drinks are up!!!











That should hold you sponges for a bit!
I'm off to find some weenies to roast.





Oh Tolliver! Toaster oven! Tool Shed!
I've got a nice sharp stick here for you to play with!
Here .... Boy?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Pool seems to be ready now!
> I'll go get some (More) libations.
> 
> Who wants to have the big talk
> with Rosie about - peeing in the pool?
> AGAIN!!!



I'll do it!  

Rosie, if you're going to pee in the pool be sure you do it near Wally, especially if he's holding his head underwater and ESPECIALLY if it looks like his mouth is open


----------



## TinkerChelle

Who invited THEM?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll do it!
> 
> Rosie, if you're going to pee in the pool be sure you do it near Wally, especially if he's holding his head underwater and ESPECIALLY if it looks like his mouth is open



Keep plying me with drinks and I'll be sure to loose my bladder control around Mr Wally....if not in the pool I can make like a dog and pee on his leg....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Keep plying me with drinks and I'll be sure to loose my bladder control around Mr Wally....if not in the pool I can make like a dog and pee on his leg....



There's our Classy Lassie now!
I'm so proud.


----------



## TinkerChelle

OR was it Rosie?


----------



## wallyb

Tolliver is not cooperating and 
being quite obstinate!




Again ... Just like his mom!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Tolliver is not cooperating and
> being quite obstinate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... Just like his mom!



Your walking on very thin ice Wally. I think you can mess with peoples kids before you mess with their pets.


----------



## rosiep

TinkerChelle said:


> OR was it Rosie?



It's always Rosie!
Who the heck are you guys going to blame after I leave this party?? Huh?? That's right i can walk away any time I choose...anytime...
ok...one more drink and then I'm outta here....(make it really big please...I'm thirsty)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It's always Rosie!
> Who the heck are you guys going to blame after I leave this party?? Huh?? That's right i can walk away any time I choose...anytime...
> ok...one more drink and then I'm outta here....(make it really big please...I'm thirsty)



One big drink!




Now stay away from the edge of the pool!
You look unsteady old girl.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> One big drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now stay away from the edge of the pool!
> You look unsteady old girl.



Ya know...I feel like dancing...someone bring me a grass skirt.....
Then I'll leave...really, I swear..


----------



## wallyb

*ooop !*




It was not me!
*NOT ME!*
Rosie you're a hazard!  
I warned you.
It was not me!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *ooop !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not me!
> *NOT ME!*
> Rosie you're a hazard!
> I warned you.
> It was not me!



See that itsy bitsy string holding up my top? Well keep it up an I'll let 'em loose..


----------



## TinkerChelle

rosiep said:


> See that itsy bitsy string holding up my top? Well keep it up an I'll let 'em loose..



Really???  Okay!  I'm In!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> See that itsy bitsy string holding up my top? Well keep it up an I'll let 'em loose..



NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## rosiep

TinkerChelle said:


> Really???  Okay!  I'm In!



I'm glad someone around here appreciates my ample bosom....


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> NOOOOOO!!!



YESSSSSSSSSH! You do know I hate being restricted?????


----------



## wallyb

That's great Rosie.
Just great. 

Can someone go hide the cheesecake?


----------



## wallyb

Hey that gives me an fun Idea - *hula hoop* party everyone!
GOOD - everyone seem to have it down Snoopy, the little girl, Mr squirrel, that lady - everyone - BUT...  

















*Poor Rosie She's just not getting it!*


----------



## rosiep

The waistband of my shorts are getting in the way....I'll do better without 'em


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> That's great Rosie.
> Just great.
> 
> Can someone go hide the cheesecake?



And the excuse for your hula?
_Sweety - Was there one buffet 
you passed on while on vacation? _


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And the excuse for your hula?
> _Sweety - Was there one buffet
> you passed on while on vacation? _



I ate dessert for breakfast..and I loved every minute of it!!!

For the record...these hips are lethal weapons...what do you think knocked you into the pool?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I ate dessert for breakfast..and I loved every minute of it!!!
> 
> For the record...these hips are lethal weapons...what do you think knocked you into the pool?



me - in the pool - when did that happen?


----------



## rosiep

Everyone here agrees _you're all wet_.....
If you'd only stop drinking you would remember


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I think you really upset Elmo after yesterday's incident Rob, we can't seem to find him anywhere.

Oh look, here's a room we haven't checked yet....


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think you really upset Elmo after yesterday's incident Rob, we can't seem to find him anywhere.
> 
> Oh look, here's a room we haven't checked yet....



Very unfortunate...but oh so funny.
Now we go from shower to wake.
Who has some words they'd like to say?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Very unfortunate...but oh so funny.
> Now we go from shower to wake.
> Who has some words they'd like to say?



I've got some - But they'd all get filtered out!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think you really upset Elmo after yesterday's incident Rob, we can't seem to find him anywhere.
> 
> Oh look, here's a room we haven't checked yet....



ROB!!! Now look what you've done! Puma is devastated and refused to eat. Doesn't matter that I tell him ELMO wasn't real.....


----------



## OrlandoMike

Poor Puma!

Rob better bring home some good drugs from the Dentist!


----------



## turkygurl

WAL-LY!!!  You just made coffee squirt out my nose.  Ow!  Poor Elmo, he was so sad.  He even took the chicken costume off before the end.


----------



## rosiep

turkygurl said:


> WAL-LY!!!  You just made coffee squirt out my nose.  Ow!  Poor Elmo, he was so sad.  He even took the chicken costume off before the end.



I do believe the credit goes to KingLouiethe1


----------



## turkygurl

You're right!  I'm sorry, I guess I just got so used to blaming Wally...

I'm sorry, KingLouiethe1.

I'm sorry Wally, but usually it's you that's so funny.


----------



## wallyb

Why Rosie?
Why?

Why did we invite you


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> I'm sorry Wally, but usually it's you that's so funny.



That's totally fine - 
Louie can have all the credit for the whole-
"I sent Rob into orbit" debacle.
And good luck to him.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

turkygurl said:


> You're right!  I'm sorry, I guess I just got so used to blaming Wally...
> 
> I'm sorry, KingLouiethe1.
> 
> I'm sorry Wally, but usually it's you that's so funny.



Funny? You think it's funny when little monsters can't go on living anymore  



wallyb said:


> Why Rosie?
> Why?
> 
> Why did we invite you



EEEEWWWWWWW!!!!
  



wallyb said:


> That's totally fine -
> Louie can have all the credit for the whole-
> "I sent Rob into orbit" debacle.
> And good luck to him.



Me? Elmo took the blame. He took it very seriously. I'd like to take this moment to say a few words about the little red fur ball.

Elmo was friend to many, and enemy to one. One man that so despised a certain "dance" that his tirade sent elmo into a downward spiral of depression and drug abuse.

He will be missed by many. He taught us to share, to use our imagination, to laugh, to love, to live.

Elmo is survived by his goldfish Dorothy.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Why Rosie?
> Why?
> 
> Why did we invite you



You invited me cause I brought along booze....
I peed in the pools cause when a girl's gotta go a girl's gotta go....I thought you knew that???


----------



## turkygurl

My daughter will be very upset.  We have a life-sized (well, he's about the size of a 3 yr old) Elmo.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You invited me cause I brought along booze....
> I peed in the pools cause when a girl's gotta go a girl's gotta go....I thought you knew that???



You have no control girly!  
*Now what are we going to do?*
Rob will be back soon and a pissy pool 
will make him well ... pissy.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You have no control girly!
> *Now what are we going to do?*
> Rob will be back soon and a pissy pool
> will make him well ... pissy.



can't we just tell him we poured all the booze in the pools and made punch???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

turkygurl said:


> My daughter will be very upset.  We have a life-sized (well, he's about the size of a 3 yr old) Elmo.



It will be very hard to explain to her  

Maybe you can tell her what my mother told me the day my dog died. She sat me down, took my hand, and said:

You take the good,
You take the bad,
You take them both, and there you have,
The facts of life.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think you really upset Elmo after yesterday's incident Rob, we can't seem to find him anywhere.
> 
> Oh look, here's a room we haven't checked yet....



Serves him right.  Who else want to press my Chicken Dance buttons, NOW, huh?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## turkygurl

> Serves him right. Who else want to press my Chicken Dance buttons, NOW, huh?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Now hold up everyone!  Now it's looking like it might not have been a suicide after all.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

turkygurl said:


> Now hold up everyone!  Now it's looking like it might not have been a suicide after all.



Fowl Play


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Now hold up everyone!  Now it's looking like it might not have been a suicide after all.





kingLouiethe1 said:


> Fowl Play



Neither of you can prove a thing!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Fowl Play



You get it! It's a pun, a play on words, or a double entendre if you will.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You get it! It's a pun, a play on words, or a double entendre if you will.



Oh.

I thought you just used the wrong spelling.

I guess I'll stop posting about you on the loose vs lose thread then.


----------



## turkygurl

I get it!  It's funny.  And Rob, that kind of statement is enough to get you brought in for a statement.  They don't really care about "evidence."


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.
> 
> I thought you just used the wrong spelling.
> 
> I guess I'll stop posting about you on the loose vs lose thread then.



Are you implying that I'm loose or perhaps lose


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Are you implying that I'm loose or perhaps lose


 I prefer to think of you as a loose loser... (Oh that sounds SO mean -- I'm not sirius   of course)


----------



## wallyb

Now stop with the shenanigans you scalawags!




*Anyone got any sage advice, 
Wise thoughts or odes to Joy they'd like to 
impart on the Bride as she heads off on her 
magical journey of eternal love?*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now stop with the shenanigans you scalawags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone got any sage advice,
> Wise thoughts or odes to Joy they'd like to
> impart on the Bride as she heads off on her
> magical journey of eternal love?*



Okay, so now I get it.

Wally is trying to see how much havoc he can create by being  "goody goody".

Interesting tactic.


----------



## turkygurl

I think he's trying to kill us with kindness, in hopes that we start screaming for the old Wally back.

I say we just sit back and see how long it takes for him to crack.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> I say we just sit back and see how long it takes for him to crack.




Oh, you're evil!  I like the way you think!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, so now I get it.
> Wally is trying to see how much havoc he can create by being  "goody goody".
> Interesting tactic.



*You cut me to the quick kind sir!
I'm trying to fill your world with joy - thats all.*




*I've seen the error of my ways and now I'm trying to rectify.

You need an hug. *


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wally, did you get bit by a rabid dog over the weekend?

Really, I'm kind of worried!


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> Now stop with the shenanigans you scalawags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone got any sage advice,
> Wise thoughts or odes to Joy they'd like to
> impart on the Bride as she heads off on her
> magical journey of eternal love?*



So I guess I'll have to hope some of the other fine people 
here will come along and help me in this celebration of love.
_Love is in the air!_


----------



## turkygurl

How long before Rosie shows up???  I'm sure once she's here it won't take long until he cracks.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> How long before Rosie shows up???  I'm sure once she's here it won't take long until he cracks.



*This is so cynical of you young miss!
You should embrace happiness in all it's forms.*


----------



## turkygurl

But I'm happiest watching the afternoon comedy hour between you and Rosie.  It provides me some entertainment in my otherwise boring day at the Gulag.


----------



## wallyb

*Here's some super duper delicious Angel cake 
while we wait for that positivity to flow fourth!*




Please enjoy!
*But don't get a tummy ache!*


----------



## OrlandoMike

turkygurl said:


> How long before Rosie shows up???  I'm sure once she's here it won't take long until he cracks.



She's here!  Rosie, do something!  Wally has lost his mind!


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> But I'm happiest watching the afternoon comedy hour between you and Rosie.  It provides me some entertainment in my otherwise boring day at the Gulag.



*Can i suggest you look for happiness in other places -
possibly knitting or keeping a super clean abode?*


----------



## wallyb

*If you're feeling a bit parched possibly some
chamomile tea would be in order here too!*





*Please enjoy!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *If you're feeling a bit parched possibly some
> chamomile tea would be in order here too!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please enjoy!*



Chamomile tea sounds delightful!  Perhaps some scones with jam and devonshire cream with that?  

Be a love and whip some up, would you?


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> *This is so cynical of you young miss!
> You should embrace happiness in all it's forms.*



I am downright scared!   What happened to my wonderfully, scathingly sarcastic and witty Wally?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Chamomile tea sounds delightful!  Perhaps some scones with jam and devonshire cream with that?
> Be a love and whip some up, would you?



*I'll certainly do my very best 
to make sure you're happy at this super special time - Lovey! *





*I'll be back in a jiffy!
*


----------



## wallyb

*Please accept my deepest apologies -
that took so unforgivably long to whip up.
I do hope it did not cause you any unpleasantness!*


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ewwwww!  I almost cracked a tooth!  What did you put in that thing?

Geesh, look what I found in *my* scone!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Please accept my deepest apologies -
> that took so unforgivably long to whip up.
> I do hope it did not cause you any unpleasantness!*



They look DECADENT!

The plate is a little "busy" though, don't you think?  Not very calming is it?  A plain plate would be more appropriate.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Ewwwww!  I almost cracked a tooth!  What did you put in that thing?
> 
> Geesh, look what I found in *my* scone!



Oh.  I guess that's to provide the calmness after viewing that busy pattern!


----------



## wallyb

*You two are so are so very clever!
Aaaah .... Such good times here with dear friends!*





So how about those love stories 
or sage thoughts for Rob?

*I'm sure he could benefit from his 
loving friends observations on l'amour!*


----------



## rosiep

Ok Wally, ok. You want love? Well you got it.....come 'ere and give Mama a kiss...come on..give me a big 'ol hug and smooch...

Come closer...closer...NOW I CAN SLAP YOU SILLY!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ok Wally, ok. You want love? Well you got it.....come 'ere and give Mama a kiss...come on..give me a big 'ol hug and smooch...
> 
> Come closer...closer...NOW I CAN SLAP YOU SILLY!!!



Ooh!  Love slaps!  How festive!




p.s.  is Rosie wearing her top?  I think Wally would LOVE it if she weren't!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ok Wally, ok. You want love? Well you got it.....come 'ere and give Mama a kiss...come on..give me a big 'ol hug and smooch...
> 
> Come closer...closer...NOW I CAN SLAP YOU SILLY!!!



Violence is not the Path.




*But still I forgive ... for you are ... my Dear friend.*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Violence is not the Path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But still I forgive ... for you are ... my Dear friend.*



Then how about that kiss?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Then how about that kiss?



*Well I really don't think we should kiss.
I'm terribly shy and a kiss is awfully forward.
Perhaps someday.*




But I gladly offer my hand to you kind lady!
 
*And My Heart!*


----------



## wallyb

*Rob - I'm just befuddled as to why this good group 
has not put forth any heart warming tales 
to start you on your wedded journey?*




*I humbly offer this book as a gift - 
and pehaps in do time one of our special friends 
will recall a particularly touching moment.*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Rob - I'm just befuddled as to why this good group
> has not put forth any heart warming tales
> to start you on your wedded journey?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I humbly offer this book as a gift -
> and pehaps in do time one of our special friends
> will recall a particularly touching moment.*



Happiness IS a warm puppy!  If the puppy is Tolliver.  That dog is not Tolliver, I can tell.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh are we exchanging books?  Wally here is one by the same author!  I think you'll love it!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *Rob - I'm just befuddled as to why this good group
> has not put forth any heart warming tales
> to start you on your wedded journey?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I humbly offer this book as a gift -
> and pehaps in do time one of our special friends
> will recall a particularly touching moment.*



 
You are so full of it.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Happiness IS a warm puppy!  If the puppy is Tolliver.  That dog is not Tolliver, I can tell.



*It's lovable Snoopy!*




*He brings out the child like wonder in us all!
O Happy Day!*




*Tolliver's Good to though. 
Lovely canine! Just majestic!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I think we should be worried about Wally. Rob's little outburst last week might have given him PTSD. We don't want Wally to end up like Elmo do we?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh are we exchanging books?  Wally here is one by the same author!  I think you'll love it!



*In a way Mike I have you to thank for underscoring my 
perception problem - now I'm on the right path - things are look up -
I'm full of joy and glee for my fellow DIS members-
Could not be happier!*




Thank you - thank you - thank you!
*Virtual - Big wet kiss to you!*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think we should be worried about Wally. Rob's little outburst last week might have given him PTSD. We don't want Wally to end up like Elmo do we?



*Don't worry about me little man - 
You just go plan the bestest - most colorful - most overjoyed
wedding anyone has ever seen! *
*Magic time!*


----------



## rosiep

Anyone else beginning to feel a little trippy? Can sappy posts leech through the keyboards? Have we all been dosed??????


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Anyone else beginning to feel a little trippy? Can sappy posts leech through the keyboards? Have we all been dosed??????



I do feel a little sick.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I'm high as a kite, so Wally being all angelic seems oddly appropriate.

Lortab anyone?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Don't worry about me little man -
> You just go plan the bestest - most colorful - most overjoyed
> wedding anyone has ever seen! *
> *Magic time!*



I'll get you some rope


----------



## wallyb

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I'm high as a kite, so Wally being all angelic seems oddly appropriate.
> 
> Lortab anyone?



oh me oh my!
Can't really condone the use of drugs!
But I'm glad you're having a good time!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll get you some rope



Well Louie - that's not that neighborly!




But I'm sure you have a good reason for lashing out.
Low blood sugar maybe?
Perhaps a nice nap would be best.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Well Louie - that's not that neighborly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you have a good reason for lashing out.
> Low blood sugar maybe?
> Perhaps a nice nap would be best.



Lending a hand is totally neighborly  

I can even teach you how to tie the knot, I learned a whole bunch of knots from a very friendly seaman once.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Lending a hand is totally neighborly
> 
> I can even teach you how to tie the knot, I learned a whole bunch of knots from a very friendly seaman once.



*Sounds like a saucy tale.
perhaps best kept to yourself.
But I don't want to judge.*




*Remember to be nice!*


----------



## wallyb

*Rosie - you've been married a long time-
tell us all about love so true!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1




----------



## rosiep

Sorry, just not feeling it..and in fact I'm now in a very sour mood...


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Who tinkled in your corn flakes?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Sorry, just not feeling it..and in fact I'm now in a very sour mood...



But why sunshine?
Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Wally, shove a ray of sunshine up your backside and get back to normal!  My buzz is wearing off and this sweet stuff is getting tedious.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> But why sunshine?
> Turn that frown upside down!



They called me Miss Sunshine in 8th grade..it was downhill after that.


----------



## wallyb

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Wally, shove a ray of sunshine up your backside and get back to normal!  My buzz is wearing off and this sweet stuff is getting tedious.



*Wow!
Not a positive sentiment there!*




*If you can't say something nice...
Think about it?*


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Ok, so much for tough love!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> They called me Miss Sunshine in 8th grade..it was downhill after that.



*I bet you were adorable in 8th grade!
How could you not be - you're stunning now!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *I bet you were adorable in 8th grade!
> How could you not be - you're stunning now!*



Now say nice things about me!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Now say nice things about me!



*well let me see...
Since you live in the city of Angels -
One could assume you are one yourself.*


----------



## wallyb

*I bid you a fine adue.*
I'll be back tomorrow 
to spread more sunshine.
*Nifty dreams to all you kooky knuckle-heads.*


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Now say nice things about me!



WALLY LOVES ME BEST!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> WALLY LOVES ME BEST!



*Now Rosie - Be nice!*
Be super Nice!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> WALLY LOVES ME BEST!



LIES! I'll cut you


----------



## wallyb

*Super-Duper Sunshiny Day-
Let continue the shower - 
the shower of LOVE that is!*​


----------



## wallyb

*I saw these Rob and thought 
they'd look lovely next to you!*




*Can someone supply a vessel filled with bliss 
to help them grow as our love 
and friendship grows?*​


----------



## wallyb

*Holy kitty whiskers it's quiet here today!*
*Perhaps I'll use the time to meditate on how 
I can be a better friend to mankind.*




*Until my hugalisious friends show up!*


----------



## wallyb

*A little Rosie Bird said 
you might like this Rob?*


----------



## wallyb

*Good and great evening to all my friends.
The goddess loves you - I just know it!*​


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Oh my god, look at the note I found in Elmo's room!


----------



## wallyb

*Wednesday's Here! - Lets have a Karma Party!*


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh my god, look at the note I found in Elmo's room!



Elmo is a muppet.

With non-functioning fingers.

How, pray tell, did he manage to type this without functional fingers?  

I think it's a frame-job.

I'm innocent, I tell ya!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Elmo is a muppet.
> 
> With non-functioning fingers.
> 
> How, pray tell, did he manage to type this without functional fingers?
> 
> I think it's a frame-job.
> 
> I'm innocent, I tell ya!



Besides everyone knows that Elmo writes in crayon.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Besides everyone knows that Elmo writes in crayon.



That too!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Besides everyone knows that Elmo writes in crayon.



Have you not watched sesame street lately? Elmo now has a computer, or I should say had.


----------



## rpmdfw

I've hired a private eye to look into this matter, and have just gotten this evidence!






Apparently "Chicken Dance Elmo" is an EVIL clone and is the one truly responsible for Elmo's demise!

See!  I told all of you that the Chicken Dance would lead to heart-ache, but no one listened!

*Sob*


----------



## rpmdfw

Now, KingLouie, aren't you ashamed of yourself for being duped by this cover-up and trying to pin it on me!


----------



## rosiep

Clearly a case of mistaken identity!


----------



## wallyb

*And with that ...*
We're switching the whole theme of this Mother -
over to the true meaning of Marriage...





Bondage!

Boy this will be hard without getting points-
Where Rick right now?  

*Warning : Bumpy ride ahead!*


----------



## OrlandoMike

Which one is Rob?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:
			
		

> Where Rick right now?



He just sent me a text, seems he's heading down Comm Ave from the docks looking for *you*!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *And with that ...*
> We're switching the whole theme of this Mother -
> over to the true meaning of Marriage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondage!
> 
> Boy this will be hard without getting points-
> Where Rick right now?
> 
> *Warning : Bumpy ride ahead!*



Someone remind me again, why we missed this?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

It's so nice to have a little bit of _happily twisted_ back on the board.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Someone remind me again, why we missed this?


I've got *more sweet kittens* locked and loaded and ready to go!
Think about it!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I've got *more sweet kittens* locked and loaded and ready to go!
> Think about it!!!



Ya, we've all been discussing this via PM's!

"Dude, whats it going to be like when he finally comes around?"


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Which one is Rob?



Don't you think Rob would be the one with the whip.
I see him as the flogger not the floggie.
Is Scott whipped?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I've got *more sweet kittens* locked and loaded and ready to go!
> Think about it!!!



Whatever.  Something tells me that it was MORE PAINFUL for you to spew that stuff than it was for us to hear it.

Not much more painful, but a teeny bit more.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Don't you think Rob would be the one with the whip.
> I see him as the flogger not the floggie.
> Is Scott whipped?



Really?  Hmmm.  Very interesting.

You're probably right.

But you might be surprised!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Ya, we've all been discussing this via PM's!
> 
> "Dude, whats it going to be like when he finally comes around?"



I've got a whole weeks worth of kitties, puppies, bunnies, angels, pixies, ballerinas. rainbows, unicorns butterflies and on and on ...
ready at a MOMENTS notice!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I've got a whole weeks worth of kitties, puppies, bunnies, angels, pixies, ballerinas. rainbows, unicorns butterflies and on and on ...
> ready at a MOMENTS notice!



Cool.  

Let me know when to take you off of the "Ignore" setting.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Really?  Hmmm.  Very interesting.
> You're probably right.
> But you might be surprised!



Do tell - we can be swayed!

Everyone go find some leather, goth, bondage crap -
we gotta get the stench of rainbows and sunshine out of here!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I've hired a private eye to look into this matter, and have just gotten this evidence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently "Chicken Dance Elmo" is an EVIL clone and is the one truly responsible for Elmo's demise!
> 
> See!  I told all of you that the Chicken Dance would lead to heart-ache, but no one listened!
> 
> *Sob*



Well look what was just found in your room Rob!






And to top it all off you are now trying to concoct some crazy conspiracy theory? First Elmo is an inanimate muppet, but now he's a clone? You got some 'splaining to do Rob, it might be a good time to call the wedding guests and let them know there may be a glitch, a small glitch. An  imprisoned groom!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

And for Pete's sake pay your electric bill!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well look what was just found in your room Rob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all off you are now trying to concoct some crazy conspiracy theory? First Elmo is an inanimate muppet, but now he's a clone? You got some 'splaining to do Rob, it might be a good time to call the wedding guests and let them know there may be a glitch, a small glitch. An  imprisoned groom!



Dude!  Take a chill pill.

Clearly that note was planted in my room by the Evil Chicken Dance Elmo.

Plus, we've recently discovered that Elmo is fine after all.  He's been in Fozzie's bondage dungeon all along.  

Hooray!  Everything is fine!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And for Pete's sake pay your electric bill!



He's right..they don't like it when you don't pay your bill. Murder? Eh...ok, debt...not so much!


----------



## wallyb

Some cake perhaps...





And a nice toy for Tolliver...





I'll find you a toy next Rob!


----------



## wallyb

I *told* this guy no smoking -
but you deal with him Rob!




Cigars are nasty!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I *told* this guy no smoking -
> but you deal with him Rob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigars are nasty!



Really?

I like the occassional cigar.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Dude!  Take a chill pill.
> 
> Clearly that note was planted in my room by the Evil Chicken Dance Elmo.
> 
> Plus, we've recently discovered that Elmo is fine after all.  He's been in Fozzie's bondage dungeon all along.
> 
> Hooray!  Everything is fine!



Ok, I'll let it go for now, but I'm still not completely sure I trust you again yet.


----------



## rosiep

If the boys get a toy I want one too!!!

Do me next! Do me next!!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok, I'll let it go for now, but I'm still not completely sure I trust you again yet.



The trust will come back soon.  

Just rembember what we've learned:  CHICKEN DANCE = EVIL!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Cigars are nasty!



Well Ya when you hold it like a big ole girl they are!

And there had better be a toy for me when I get home!  You can PM me with it!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sweet Kittens just has an enuendo vibe to it.


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Sweet Kittens just has an enuendo vibe to it.



And where pray tell can we find these sweet kittens???


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> And where pray tell can we find these sweet kittens???



One is at the top of this page. LOL


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> One is at the top of this page. LOL



For you maybe.....I like my kittens a little more curvy...less furry...more....never mind


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> If the boys get a toy I want one too!!!
> 
> Do me next! Do me next!!







Rosie can you show Madonna where to set up? 
And remember- *Express yourself, don't repress yourself!*


----------



## rosiep

Last time I "expressed" myself at work they sent me home.... I am the only female here...I think I scare them...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Last time I "expressed" myself at work they sent me home.... I am the only female here...I think I scare them...


 ooookaaay?
Well this young lady's with her.
Could you point her too?


----------



## wallyb

... and Queen of Burlesque - Dita von Teese - 
got something up her ... sleeve?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rosie can you show Madonna where to set up?
> And remember- *Express yourself, don't repress yourself!*





wallyb said:


> ooookaaay?
> Well this young lady's with her.
> Could you point her too?





wallyb said:


> ... and Queen of Burlesque - Dita von Teese -
> got something up her ... sleeve?



Okay, whose shower is this again?  

That's plenty of pictures for Rosie!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, whose shower is this again?
> That's plenty of pictures for Rosie!


If you don't keep her entertained she get into mischief!


----------



## wallyb

Then again  we could restrain her...
It's on theme!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> If you don't keep her entertained she get into mischief!



The same can be said about me!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, whose shower is this again?
> That's plenty of pictures for Rosie!



Okay bride!

Hey I was wrapping up one of your gifts and 
something went terribly wrong!






Crap - I'll just return it and get something else!


----------



## rosiep

Wally told me my wish is his command.....
Cause I'm the most horrible! I'm the most horrible..

(Points to whom ever correctly id's the film...)


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Meet me in St. Louis



> Tootie: [after tossing flour in Mr. Braukoff's face] I killed him.
> Agnes: She killed him all alone. Hey, wait a minute. Listen, listen. Quiet. Quiet. Tootie killed the Braukoffs single-handed. She's the bravest of them all!
> Another child: Yeah, Tootie's the most horrible!
> Tootie: I'm the most horrible. I'm the most horrible.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Okay bride!
> 
> Hey I was wrapping up one of your gifts and
> something went terribly wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap - I'll just return it and get something else!




I fail to see what exactly went _*wrong*_.  Everything in that picture looks just perfect to me!


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Meet me in St. Louis



DING DING DING!!!
we have a winner..this is why I love you Lindy


(it's one of my favorite movies.. )


----------



## wallyb

Hey Rosie!-
This lady says she's you


----------



## wallyb

*Dang the cops again!* 







Can we not have on of these parties without 
getting oppressed by "the man"

"Who was it you wanted to frisk officer?"


----------



## wallyb

_Hey this Bondage theme is real handy!_

Rob - if kingLouie gets all ...




we got this...




And *bonus* we're still on theme!

Cool


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Hey Rosie!-
> This lady says she's you



Did you check her cup size? Those don't look like DD's to me....


----------



## wallyb

I'm putting these out for everyone-




I'm calling them - Pigs in Bondage.

*Don't Google it - you get something else entirely!*


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Did you check her cup size? Those don't look like DD's to me....



She said she was Rosie!  
And then she said something not nice about Barbara Walters!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> She said she was Rosie!
> And then she said something not nice about Barbara Walters!



I say bad things about Barbara Walters all the time, she's my arch nemesis.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I say bad things about Barbara Walters all the time, she's my arch nemesis.



Do you wear leather and have frizzy hair too???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Do you wear leather and have frizzy hair too???



YES! Do you have a problem with that  

Now don't come to any crazy conclusions, this is not Rosie O'donnell incognito. I have never broken a girl scout's legs.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Dang the cops again!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not have on of these parties without
> getting oppressed by "the man"
> 
> "Who was it you wanted to frisk officer?"



I'll take care of the nice officer, he looks really stressed, maybe he needs a nice shoulder rub


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll take care of the nice officer, he looks really stressed, maybe he needs a nice shoulder rub



Louie - you're always so accommodating with "the fuzz".  
You're very supportive.  
Do you attend the policemen's balls too?


----------



## wallyb

*Something a bit sweet for "My sweeties"*
*licorice whips!*





Below is exactly how they were described on the british site I got them from-	
_Delicious, juicy, 3-feet-long thick licorice whips-
These lovely whips have been around for ages - I loved the way they seemed to go on forever 
and you could make them last for ages and ages.  It was also lovely when you wound them up and it filled the 
entire little white paper bag - ace!_

Personally I like the red ones better but back seemed more in keeping.


----------



## wallyb

*Who new!?!*

Another cool gift For Rob-




Here's the description-
_Want to be restrained in style, let your partner loose with these encrusted 
glamorous cuffs. These are heavy duty cuffs with a quick release function. _

"with a quick release function" - I'm not sure about this feature?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Who new!?!*
> 
> Another cool gift For Rob-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the description-
> _Want to be restrained in style, let your partner loose with these encrusted
> glamorous cuffs. These are heavy duty cuffs with a quick release function. _
> 
> "with a quick release function" - I'm not sure about this feature?



Oh good! I don't have a sparkly pair yet!  I've got basic black, and stainless steel models, but now I'll have a "formal" set!  Thanks, Wally!

p.s.  The "quick release" is fairly handy, but doesn't mean that the person in them can get out of them until they're unlocked.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Something a bit sweet for "My sweeties"*
> *licorice whips!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is exactly how they were described on the british site I got them from-
> _Delicious, juicy, 3-feet-long thick licorice whips-
> These lovely whips have been around for ages - I loved the way they seemed to go on forever
> and you could make them last for ages and ages.  It was also lovely when you wound them up and it filled the
> entire little white paper bag - ace!_
> 
> Personally I like the red ones better but back seemed more in keeping.




Oooh!  I love liccorice whips!  And the black is definitely my favorite!  Great choice!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Okay bride!
> 
> Hey I was wrapping up one of your gifts and
> something went terribly wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap - I'll just return it and get something else!



Don't return it, Wally!  It looks fine to me.



wallyb said:


> I'm putting these out for everyone-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling them - Pigs in Bondage.
> 
> *Don't Google it - you get something else entirely! *



"Don't Google it - you get something else entirely!"

Okay, I literally just spit diet Dr Pepper onto my monitor!   

Thank you for the early morning laugh!


----------



## wallyb

Finally!
Support staff is here!

*Cleaning staff-*
bless his heart - working his butt off - on his hands and knees 
picking up after us!





*Bartenders-*
The boys pointed out how Latex actually works out quit well when 
your job is dealing with fluids. Easy clean up!





*DJ-*
I guess it can get quit hot in that booth.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Louie - you're always so accommodating with "the fuzz".
> You're very supportive.
> Do you attend the policemen's balls too?



Yes I always attend to . . .  I mean attend...


----------



## wallyb

Hors d'uvres anyone?
Stuffed olives!






It took some needling - but 
I got this guy to help out.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Hors d'uvres anyone?
> Stuffed olives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took some needling - but
> I got this guy to help out.



Eeew....

From half naked men kneeling to needle face?
My eyes...my eyes!!!


----------



## rosiep

Speaking of half naked men...anyone seen KingLouie? He's been awfully quiet since those boys in leather showed up...

I heard he likes leather...and frizzy hair (which I just don't get????)


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Finally!
> Support staff is here!
> 
> *Cleaning staff-*
> bless his heart - working his butt off - on his hands and knees
> picking up after us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bartenders-*
> The boys pointed out how Latex actually works out quit well when
> your job is dealing with fluids. Easy clean up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DJ-*
> I guess it can get quit hot in that booth.




On his hands and knees is just How I like them.





They get the floor much cleaner that way.



What did you think i was going to say?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Eeew....
> 
> From half naked men kneeling to needle face?
> My eyes...my eyes!!!



*It's a bondage / fetish party Mary Alice!*  
If you don't think you're going to see some twist crap your wrong-  
You're going to see twisted crap! 

You're not on the farm any more country girl!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Speaking of half naked men...anyone seen KingLouie? He's been awfully quiet since those boys in leather showed up...
> 
> I heard he likes leather...and frizzy hair (which I just don't get????)



He's A Little Tied Up Right Now.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> He's A Little Tied Up Right Now.



You would only know that if you were there watching!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> You would only know that if you were there watching!



Wally told me.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Wally told me.



Wally only knew cause he was the one who hog tied him in the first place...


----------



## wallyb

Rosie!
  Someone messed with your goat!
I saw him near the bar ... and then he was gone ... and then...
I didn't see what happened - seems to be fine.
Ooooh - Nice collar though!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Rosie!
> Someone messed with your goat!
> I saw him near the bar ... and then he was gone ... and then...
> I didn't see what happened - seems to be fine.
> Ooooh - Nice collar though!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


>



Those are my underwear! How'd the goat get my underwear???


----------



## rosiep

I don't know where he got the collar from tho....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Those are my underwear! How'd the goat get my underwear???



Are you not wearing undergarments? .... AGAIN!


----------



## wallyb

And why has the goat got on panties that say Tuesday?
*This is Thursday!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Are you not wearing undergarments? .... AGAIN!



Never...I only use the panties for dusting...


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> And why has the goat got on panties that say Tuesday?
> *This is Thursday!*



You know how she gets her days mixed up.
A little to much


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> You know how she gets her days mixed up.
> A little to much



Rosie ... or the goat?
Or Both?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And why has the goat got on panties that say Tuesday?
> *This is Thursday!*



The goat can't read silly


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Rosie ... or the goat?
> Or Both?



Rosie... The goat like the hard stuff.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Rosie... The goat like the hard stuff.



Don't kid yourself....I like the hard stuff too! (OH MY!)


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Don't kid yourself....I like the hard stuff too! (OH MY!)



Different HARD stuff


----------



## wallyb

Did anyone else notice how the goat smells 
like Mike's cologne? 

Why would that be?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Did anyone else notice how the goat smells
> like Mike's cologne?
> 
> Why would that be?




Has Mike been messin with my goat???


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Has Mike been messin with my goat???



Smells like it.


----------



## wallyb

Well the goat was at the bar and...  
Wait Mike's a mixologist ... right?  

I hope he didn't slip him a roofie!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Smells like it.



Wally, you better keep an eye on Stella...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> I don't know where he got the collar from tho....



The collar is mine...      I was wondering where it disappeared to...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> The collar is mine...      I was wondering where it disappeared to...



Rosie can you get that collar back from the goat?
Where'd the Goat go now!


----------



## wallyb

Now is that a monkey ... or is that mike?


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> The collar is mine...      I was wondering where it disappeared to...



I hope you don't mind...the goat has a mind of his own sometimes...


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Now is that a monkey ... or is that mike?



It's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Now is that a monkey ... or is that mike?



I like monkeys...I especially like this ones undies...very 60's don't ya think???


----------



## rpmdfw

I step away from the DIS for a couple hours to meet a deadline at work and what do I find!

OMG!

Someone hand me a drink, apparently I need to catch up!


----------



## rosiep

Does Rob know his party has turned into a three ringed circus??


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I step away from the DIS for a couple hours to meet a deadline at work and what do I find!
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Someone hand me a drink, apparently I need to catch up!



Speaking of the devil.....WOW I must have magical powers ...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Does Rob know his party has turned into a three ringed circus??





I'm going to drink until it makes sense.  Oooh!  and we have cute bartenders, now!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Speaking of the devil.....WOW I must have magical powers ...



Did you just call me "the devil"?

Oh well, at least it's not as bad as all the times you called me FAT!


----------



## rosiep

What's this about work??? Haven't we taught you anything??


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Did you just call me "the devil"?
> 
> Oh well, at least it's not as bad as all the times you called me FAT!



Horns are ok..but lard is not...ok, I think I can remember that


----------



## rosiep

What about cheese? Is cheese ok? and Horses? does that work? How about toaster ovens? You like those right? Dancing Elmos???...oh right...ixnay on the elmoay.
Albino snakes?
Spam?
Turkey basters?

just making notes here...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Hors d'uvres anyone?
> Stuffed olives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took some needling - but
> I got this guy to help out.





rosiep said:


> Speaking of half naked men...anyone seen KingLouie? He's been awfully quiet since those boys in leather showed up...
> 
> I heard he likes leather...and frizzy hair (which I just don't get????)



I've been busy working my little toosh off, and then we had a delicious dim sum lunch, but then I had to hide because Wally invited my ex. 

I'm really disappointed with you Wally, you know we didn't separate under the most amicable of circumstances.


----------



## rosiep

Looks like a painful reminder of the past...Wally! How could you??


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> What about cheese? Is cheese ok? and Horses? does that work? How about toaster ovens? You like those right? Dancing Elmos???...oh right...ixnay on the elmoay.
> Albino snakes?
> Spam?
> Turkey basters?
> 
> just making notes here...



I've got no idea what you're rambling about.  I must need another drink.  Oh latex boys!  Rob needs a drinky!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Does Rob know his party has turned into a three ringed circus??



So we got bondage and circus going ....
Okay I'm game! Send in the clowns!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> So we got bondage and circus going ....
> Okay I'm game! Send in the clowns!



I wonder who does his waxing? that bikini line looks very neat.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So we got bondage and circus going ....
> Okay I'm game! Send in the clowns!



That's frightening.  And it still isn't making much sense to me.  I'm gonna need a BIGGER DRINKY!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I've got no idea what you're rambling about.  I must need another drink.  Oh latex boys!  Rob needs a drinky!



Do you even know me???


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Do you even know me???



Right now, all I know that you're the person standing between me and another drinky!

What else matters?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've been busy working my little toosh off, and then we had a delicious dim sum lunch, but then I had to hide because Wally invited my ex.
> 
> I'm really disappointed with you Wally, you know we didn't separate under the most amicable of circumstances.



Seems like you might still be *stuck* on him?
Or *stuck* by him.
My *Point* is You need to move on.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Right now, all I know that you're the person standing between me and another drinky!
> 
> What else matters?



Help! Someone give Rob a drink before he mows me down....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Help! Someone give Rob a drink before he mows me down....



I will pour Rob a drink!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> I hope you don't mind...the goat has a mind of his own sometimes...



No, no...  it's quite alright.  Mommy taught me to share.  

Does this guy  look a little perverted to anyone...  or do I just have an exceptionally dirty mind?


----------



## wallyb

Here's something that should heat things up...




This guy liked it.





And it keeps the bondage circus theme rolling!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> No, no...  it's quite alright.  Mommy taught me to share.
> 
> Does this guy  look a little perverted to anyone...  or do I just have an exceptionally dirty mind?



It's just you....(and me)


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> No, no...  it's quite alright.  Mommy taught me to share.
> 
> Does this guy  look a little perverted to anyone...  or do I just have an exceptionally dirty mind?



FYI: Don't go talking too loud about sharing..these guys will want to share everything! They're all trying to knock me off so they can get their grubby paws on_ MY_ James.....


----------



## wallyb

Rosie!
I think the goat wandered into the kitchen!






  

*Ooooh spicy!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie!
> I think the goat wandered in to the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ooooh spicy!*



Why does he get a hot tub all to himself?? Is it the horns? Cause if it's the horns..I can take mine out....


----------



## wallyb

Where's the monkey!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Found him! He likes you Wally!


----------



## acourtwdw

Just so everyone knows, I'm afraid of clowns. So I will need a lot more drinks to make it throught this shower!


----------



## wallyb

acourtwdw said:


> Just so everyone knows, I'm afraid of clowns. So I will need a lot more drinks to make it throught this shower!



What??? This clown...






He looks friendly enough...
Except for the whip ... and the harness ... 
and the stockade thingy behind him... you're nutz...
Papetto the Punisher is *fine.*
 

Step right up ... he's got candy!


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> What??? This clown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks friendly enough...
> Except for the whip ... and the harness ...
> and the stockade thingy behind him... you're nutz...
> Papetto the Punisher It's fine.
> 
> 
> Step right up ... he's got candy!



Glady to see Wally is BACK!


----------



## wallyb

*Dang* - no one to Play with!  
I'll have to play with my ...  ...
I mean ... Play *by* myself


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Dang* - no one to Play with!
> I'll have to play with my ...  ...
> I mean ... Play *by* myself



You could try working


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You could try working



Working?????  I am not sure I am familiar with that concept?


----------



## acourtwdw

Wally,

I need some advice.  I will be in Boston for a business thing later this month.  I will have only one evening free.  What should I do?  We are staying at the Westin at Copley Place is that helps.

Thanks
Annette 

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## wallyb

acourtwdw said:


> Wally,
> 
> I need some advice.  I will be in Boston for a business thing later this month.  I will have only one evening free.  What should I do?  We are staying at the Westin at Copley Place is that helps.
> 
> Thanks
> Annette
> 
> Sorry for the hijack!



Well I think I'm the biggest attraction here  -
but short of that I'd say 
*Faneuil hall marketplace  * -
Dining, Stores Street Performers, lots of people. 
The north end is fun too.
Unless you want just a great dining recommendation?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Well I think I'm the biggest attraction here




How did I know he was going to say that?????


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> *Faneuil hall marketplace  * -
> Dining, Stores Street Performers, lots of people.
> The north end is fun too.
> Unless you want just a great dining recommendation?



I was in Boston Briefly and Faneuil hall area was nice.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You could try working



HEY BOSSY PANTS!  
I can "chew gum and walk" at the same time?  

You should try it.

And by the way - those bossy pants make your butt look big!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Well I think I'm the biggest attraction here  -




Yes, Wally is often referred to as the Grand Canyon of Boston  



wallyb said:


> And by the way - those bossy pants make your butt look big!



That was for that ^


----------



## rosiep

Ooooh I slept late!

Wally, stop taunting that clown, if he breaks loose of his chains We're all in trouble...and Kinglouie...don't listen to Wally...does pants look just fine..but the ascot has got to go.

Morning EvilQueen...I've nothing snarky to say to you


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes, Wally is often referred to as the Grand Canyon of Boston



Wow. my mind went into a naughty place with that statement.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Morning EvilQueen...I've nothing snarky to say to you



Aww..... *hugs*
Give it time


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That was for that ^



I'm just saying you might want to get a bussel
to cover "That" for the wedding.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'm just saying you might want to get a bussel
> to cover "That" for the wedding.



Me: I come long line of big hipped latina women, don't be trying to impose your anglo-patriarchal standards of beauty on me!

Wally: Oh no you did'n?!

Me: Oh yes I did (Three snaps in a z-formation)


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Me: I come long line of big hipped latina women, don't be trying to impose your anglo-patriarchal standards of beauty on me!
> 
> Wally: Oh no you did'n?!
> 
> Me: Oh yes I did (Three snaps in a z-formation)



So now you're channeling Rosie Perez?

Great -"long line of big hipped latina women Blah blah blah blah " 
I'm just saying cut back on the dolce de leche!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> So now you're channeling Rosie Perez?
> 
> Great -"long line of big hipped latina women Blah blah blah blah "
> I'm just saying cut back on the dolce de leche!


 
You're lucky I like you, otherwise I would go Puerto Rican on your behind, and I'm not even Puerto Rican


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You're lucky I like you, otherwise I would go Puerto Rican on your behind, and I'm not even Puerto Rican



Ohhhh Ohhh Can you introduce me 
to Mario Lopez!!!!     





OMG! I think I need some ice water! 
In my pants!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Me: I come long line of big hipped latina women, don't be trying to impose your anglo-patriarchal standards of beauty on me!
> 
> Wally: Oh no you did'n?!
> 
> Me: Oh yes I did (Three snaps in a z-formation)



HEY! A big boom-boom is a GOOD thing!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> HEY! A big boom-boom is a GOOD thing!



 Shhhhh -
I knew it was his *"Achilles Butt"  * so I went for it-
nothing any friend would do for another.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hey Wally!
It's nice to actually be here when other people's little green lights are on. Usually by the time I show up, the good liquor is gone, the cheese is getting hard, the ice-cubes have all melted, and the goat's passed out in a sugar coma under the table... 

I am SO sorry that I missed most of the Sweet Wally period. last week Here's hoping you have a  SCRUMDIDLYUMPTIOUS SATURDAY!


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hey Wally!
> It's nice to actually be here when other people's little green lights are on. Usually by the time I show up, the good liquor is gone, the cheese is getting hard, the ice-cubes have all melted, and the goat's passed out in a sugar coma under the table...
> 
> I am SO sorry that I missed most of the Sweet Wally period. last week Here's hoping you have a  SCRUMDIDLYUMPTIOUS SATURDAY!



I believe you are referring to what have become known as "The Three Days that Must Not be Discussed!"

Please, do not encourage him into a relapse.  It was hellish, HELLISH, I SAY!

And really, it is better when the goat is unconscious, don't you think?


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hey Wally!
> It's nice to actually be here when other people's little green lights are on. Usually by the time I show up, the good liquor is gone, the cheese is getting hard, the ice-cubes have all melted, and the goat's passed out in a sugar coma under the table...
> 
> I am SO sorry that I missed most of the Sweet Wally period. last week Here's hoping you have a  SCRUMDIDLYUMPTIOUS SATURDAY!



I was almost taken out and shot as Sweet Wally!
On reflection - it was an interesting psychological study.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wait! 

I'm confused!

Wally is posting on a Saturday?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Yeah Dad, I was confused too, but then again, I am loopy on Lortab.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Wait!
> 
> I'm confused!
> 
> Wally is posting on a Saturday?



Don't you have another "Date" with the goat!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Yeah Dad, I was confused too, but then again, I am loopy on Lortab.



I'm loopy on "I leave in the morning and haven't even packed, and still have to work a 10 hour shift!"


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Wait!
> 
> I'm confused!
> 
> Wally is posting on a Saturday?



He's got to release the built up Snarkiness that was accumulating during "The Three Days that Must Never Be Discussed!"


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Rob!

I dunno -- he poots, drools, an' dribbles when he's sleepin'. (Ah mights be talkin' 'bout the goat OR...
...
...
...
...
...
 Ah mights be talkin' bout 
...
...
...
...
...
Plain ole non-sweet Wally...)


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Wally, he's the Donkey.....remember, his partner is Shrek!??!?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Wally, he's the Donkey.....remember, his partner is Shrek!??!?



Oh honey, you are whacked!

My partner is Shrek!


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Wally, he's the Donkey.....remember, his partner is Shrek!??!?



Mike's partner is Shrek.  Wally's partner is Paul.  That makes Wally a Beatle, I guess.  Or Peter and Mary.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> He's got to release the built up Snarkiness that was accumulating during "The Three Days that Must Never Be Discussed!"



Actually Paul is away for in Texas for 5 days - I'm all alone here in the big city  - I sure hope no one trys to take advantage of me.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi T-n-P! Hi Mr Plain ole head!

WOW! It *IS* Saturday and a whole bunch of us are here! Almost 8:00 am here, I'm still in my jammies, and I gotta go look at some horses with a guy in about an hour.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Actually Paul is away for in Texas for 5 days - I'm all alone here in the big city  - I sure hope no one trys to take advantage of me.



You're all alone!

You should meet up with Rick and Joe when they're in town on their cruise!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Actually Paul is away for in Texas for 5 days - I'm all alone here in the big city  - I sure hope no one trys to take advantage of me.



Searching Priceline for tics to Boston ATM!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm loopy on "I leave in the morning and haven't even packed, and still have to work a 10 hour shift!"



Goin' to your happy place? I hope.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Mike's partner is Shrek.  Wally's partner is Paul.  That makes Wally a Beatle, I guess.  Or Peter and Mary.



Are you calling me Mary?  
Or are you talking about Paul's Pet _ _  
Oops better not! Mike here right now!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh honey, you are whacked!
> 
> My partner is Shrek!



I meant you, Mike, I was directing the statement to Wally.

In my loopy mind, it made sense.  I swear!   OUCH!


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hey Wally!
> It's nice to actually be here when other people's little green lights are on. Usually by the time I show up, the good liquor is gone, the cheese is getting hard, the ice-cubes have all melted, and the goat's passed out in a sugar coma under the table...
> 
> I am SO sorry that I missed most of the Sweet Wally period. last week Here's hoping you have a  SCRUMDIDLYUMPTIOUS SATURDAY!


 
Wait a minute ... I'm out of town for a while and I come back to find out that Wally was being sweet?!?  Our very own Wally Poppins????  Something is very wrong with this picture.


----------



## OrlandoMike

And now that I have all of you together we need to discuss something!

Both Rick and I will be gone all next week!    

Other Mod's will be "board sitting" and they may not have the sense of humor that Rick and I have....

So PLEASE!  For your own good!   BEHAVE!  

Well, try to lay low on the innuendos for ONE week!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're all alone!
> 
> You should meet up with Rick and Joe when they're in town on their cruise!



I offered. but never heard back.  
Maybe I'll be busy thought - I got invited to a roof top 
dinner party at the gym this morning!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Yes, Wally Poppins was a bit too much for any of us to swallow.  Even with a spoonful of sugar....or in his case a couple of tons of it.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> And now that I have all of you together we need to discuss something!
> 
> Both Rick and I will be gone all next week!
> 
> Other Mod's will be "board sitting" and they may not have the sense of humor that Rick and I have....
> 
> So PLEASE!  For your own good!   BEHAVE!
> 
> Well, try to lay low on the innuendos for ONE week!



Dangit, why does this happen during the same week that I am going to be home to enjoy the show?


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Wait a minute ... I'm out of town for a while and I come back to find out that Wally was being sweet?!?  Our very own Wally Poppins????  Something is very wrong with this picture.



They *MADE* me switch back - I was prepared to continue - 
I thought it was a hoot!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

wallyb said:


> I got invited to a roof top
> dinner party at the gym this morning!



I smell a set up!  Where's Rosie?  Is she plotting revenge?


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> And now that I have all of you together we need to discuss something!
> 
> Both Rick and I will be gone all next week!
> 
> Other Mod's will be "board sitting" and they may not have the sense of humor that Rick and I have....
> 
> So PLEASE! For your own good! BEHAVE!
> 
> Well, try to lay low on the innuendos for ONE week!


 
Come on, I'm outta town for a while and now that I'm back we have to behave?  Besides, I don't want strangers watching us ... where's Mom??? If we load her up on pirin tablets and manhattans then we can play forever.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Yeah Dad, I was confused too, but then again, I am loopy on Lortab.



OK Sweetie --

You are typing much too well but just in case -- here is Mama Sue's Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy guide to prescription medication/procedure recuperation:

Day time TV is inneresting: you are in that gray area between therapeutic and recreational

Day time TV is inneresting *AND* 3D: you are in the recreational zone

Judge Judy is inneresting, 3D, and *talking to you specifically*: you have entered the RED-ZONE. IT IS TIME TO SWITCH TO PIRINS!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> And now that I have all of you together we need to discuss something!
> 
> Both Rick and I will be gone all next week!
> 
> Other Mod's will be "board sitting" and they may not have the sense of humor that Rick and I have....
> 
> So PLEASE!  For your own good!   BEHAVE!
> 
> Well, try to lay low on the innuendos for ONE week!



*Crapy crap crap crap*! 
This is a huge inconvenience for me Mike!
You'll have to cancel your plans. Sorry.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> They *MADE* me switch back - I was prepared to continue -
> I thought it was a hoot!


 
Sounds like I have to read a lot of threads to catch up.  Wally, I'm sure you were entertaining no matter what your persona was.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Sorry for the delay, but "Hey, TuckandStuiesMom!"     I am postin in my jammies too.  I am wearing a lovely pair of Hawaiian printed sleep pants and a hugely oversized DIS/wdwinfo t-shirt.  I am super comfy.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I smell a set up!  Where's Rosie?  Is she plotting revenge?



Betcha she's still in bed -- it's early out here.


----------



## wallyb

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I smell a set up!  Where's Rosie?  Is she plotting revenge?



I dont think so.

Oh and the guy's super RICH.
I like rich ... ALOT!


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Betcha she's still in bed -- it's early out here.


 

Oh, Rosie ... time to get up!!  Does anyone live close enough to go pound on her door???  Never mind, once she knows everyone is online she'll be stopping by to join in the fun.


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Judge Judy is inneresting, 3D, and *talking to you specifically*: you have entered the RED-ZONE. IT IS TIME TO SWITCH TO PIRINS!



It isn't supposed to be that way?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Saxton said:


> Come on, I'm outta town for a while and now that I'm back we have to behave?  Besides, I don't want strangers watching us ... where's Mom??? If we load her up on pirin tablets and manhattans then we can play forever.



YEAH!!! Where's Mom?!?!? We don't want no stinkin' babysitters!!!! 

p.s. -- Hi SUE!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> It isn't supposed to be that way?



Oh Sweetie... can you spell I-N-T-E-R-V-E-N-T-I-O-N?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> OK Sweetie --
> 
> You are typing much too well but just in case -- here is Mama Sue's Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy guide to prescription medication/procedure recuperation:
> 
> Day time TV is inneresting: you are in that gray area between therapeutic and recreational
> 
> Day time TV is inneresting *AND* 3D: you are in the recreational zone
> 
> Judge Judy is inneresting, 3D, and *talking to you specifically*: you have entered the RED-ZONE. IT IS TIME TO SWITCH TO PIRINS!



 OUCH!  OUCH!  OUCH! 

I needed that, even if it did hurt like the dickens.  

FYI - I am mostly in recreational zone.  Red Zone is not an option!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> I dont think so.
> 
> Oh and the guy's super RICH.
> I like rich ... ALOT!



Guess I can fergit the tics to Boston, then...


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

wallyb said:


> I dont think so.
> 
> Oh and the guy's super RICH.
> I like rich ... ALOT!



You had better be super monogamous, or we come help your SO kick your butt for misbehaving!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> You had better be super monogamous, or we come help your SO kick your butt for misbehaving!



No fun in the first part; possibly some fun after the "or"


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Saxton said:


> Oh, Rosie ... time to get up!!  Does anyone live close enough to go pound on her door???  Never mind, once she knows everyone is online she'll be stopping by to join in the fun.



Even from here, that's a pretty good hike.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Sounds like I have to read a lot of threads to catch up.  Wally, I'm sure you were entertaining no matter what your persona was.



Take your insulin!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> You had better be super monogamous, or we come help your SO kick your butt for misbehaving!




*Monogamous *

1: the practice of marrying only once during a lifetime
2: the state or custom of being married to one person at a time
3: the condition or practice of having a single mate during a period of time

Well I cant get married, and I'm headed to a college town, not sure I could handle more than one youngster at a time anyway!


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> YEAH!!! Where's Mom?!?!? We don't want no stinkin' babysitters!!!!
> 
> p.s. -- Hi SUE!


 
Hi Sue to you too!!

Well gang, I'm off to do some grocery shopping and run errands, don't have too much fun while I'm gone ... I already have to catch up on a lot of threads!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Guess I can fergit the tics to Boston, then...



I can "multi task!"


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> YEAH!!! Where's Mom?!?!? We don't want no stinkin' babysitters!!!!



Mom is out of town on buisness, but she will be home tomorrow I think!


----------



## wallyb

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> You had better be super monogamous, or we come help your SO kick your butt for misbehaving!



Hey what happens on the roof deck - stays on the roof deck!
Paul left me alone. He knows I'm a slut.
How's that my fault.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I was referring to Wally and the whole single mate concept.  As for you,  Mr. Mike, I expect you to behave as well.  You have a perfectly fine mate yourself.  No need to get into anything that will create unneccessary drama.

Oh, and WTH?  You are leaving us alone to go see a dumb band?  Middle age crisis anyone?


----------



## wallyb

I gotta go to-
Gotta go do some slutting .... I mean shopping around.

Maybe something in spandex for this party?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

wallyb said:


> Hey what happens on the roof deck - stays on the roof deck!
> Paul left me alone. He knows I'm a slut.
> How's that my fault.



Forget I said a word.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Oh, and WTH?  You are leaving us alone to go see a dumb band?  Middle age crisis anyone?



40 points for calling it a band!

Another 40 for pointing out that I am middle aged!

Now go sit in the corner and think about that for a few days!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> Mom is out of town on buisness, but she will be home tomorrow I think!



Woo-Hoo!



wallyb said:


> I can "multi task!"



Double Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I'm outa here too -- gotta see a man about a horse (tee-hee)

HAVE FUN, MIKE!!!!!  It was GREAT visitin' live with everybody!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Sorry for the delay, but "Hey, TuckandStuiesMom!"     I am postin in my jammies too.  I am wearing a lovely pair of Hawaiian printed sleep pants and a hugely oversized DIS/wdwinfo t-shirt.  I am super comfy.



sounds like my kinda fashion!   I was wearin' my classic summer nightie -- cotton but cut pretty low. At my age, a plunging neckline is a good reminder to watch my posture.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> 40 points for calling it a band!
> 
> Another 40 for pointing out that I am middle aged!
> 
> Now go sit in the corner and think about that for a few days!



But Dad, I didn't mean anything bad.  Really.....I just.....oh fudge monkies....I guess a time out isn't the worst thing ever.  It's still not fair!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Are you calling me Mary?
> Or are you talking about Paul's Pet _ _
> Oops better not! Mike here right now!



Butt Monkey?



wallyb said:


> They *MADE* me switch back - I was prepared to continue -
> I thought it was a hoot!



I never asked you to switch back  



Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> You had better be super monogamous, or we come help your SO kick your butt for misbehaving!



Just cuz you're married doesn't mean you're dead  


looks like I missed all the saturday morning fun, but 
I had a nice sleep in, hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Oh, Rosie ... time to get up!!  Does anyone live close enough to go pound on her door???  Never mind, once she knows everyone is online she'll be stopping by to join in the fun.



I slept in and it's a good thing too! I don't wanna know nothin bout no baby sitters. Although, really what that means is we'll be PMing each other like crazy with the "good" stuff and we'll keep the board clean as a whistle..UGH! That just makes more work for Wally and myself....Thanks a lot Mike! (but have a good time just the same...)


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Glad to see you around Rosie.  I am supposed to be in a corner.  Dad got a little ticked off that the drugs made me a bit rebellious.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Butt Monkey?
> nd



Rob said *Peter Paul *And *Mary*

So I was switching the names around a bit.
Asked he was calling me *MARY*?
Or was he talking about *PAUL's* _ _ _ _ _ Put in the last unused name

If you'd stop eating long enough you'd be able to follow.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I slept in and it's a good thing too! I don't wanna know nothin bout no baby sitters. Although, really what that means is we'll be PMing each other like crazy with the "good" stuff and we'll keep the board clean as a whistle..UGH! That just makes more work for Wally and myself....Thanks a lot Mike! (but have a good time just the same...)



RATZ I missed you!!!


----------



## rosiep

no you didn't...I'm right here silly


----------



## rosiep

So I here you're abandoning this party for a roof party?
Just remember..You never wear panties to a party.

(it's a rule)


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Oh good, the fun part of the gang is here!


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Oh good, the fun part of the gang is here!



Fun and cute...don't forget the cute..


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

How could I forget that part?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> So I here you're abandoning this party for a roof party?
> Just remember..You never wear panties to a party.
> 
> (it's a rule)



Well I got a killer new shirt and the jeans that show off my bountiful assets are ready to go - so if i play my cards right maybe Daddy War Bucks / AKA Roof top dude - will buy me the DIS and I can get rid of the riff raff!


----------



## wallyb

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Oh good, the fun part of the gang is here!



So I'm what? the dull part? the boring part? What?
I'll come take those meds Lady!!!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Well I got a killer new shirt and the jeans that show off my bountiful assets are ready to go - so if i play my cards right maybe Daddy War Bucks / AKA Roof top dude - will buy me the DIS and I can get rid of the riff raff!


 
Jeans?  What, no spandex pants with a polyester shirt?  Where is your sense of style?!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well I got a killer new shirt and the jeans that show off my bountiful assets are ready to go - so if i play my cards right maybe Daddy War Bucks / AKA Roof top dude - will buy me the DIS and I can get rid of the riff raff!



Any chance Daddy Warbucks likes girls? I'll do a fifty fifty split with you if you introduce me... 

and by fifty fifty I mean seventy thirty my favor.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Jeans?  What, no spandex pants with a polyester shirt?  Where is your sense of style?!



no silly - you go for the super expensive designer Jeans - so they know what standard you expect to be kept at.



rosiep said:


> Any chance Daddy Warbucks likes girls? I'll do a fifty fifty split with you if you introduce me...
> 
> and by fifty fifty I mean seventy thirty my favor.



If you got in my way girl - OFF THE ROOF!  
I don't advise it - it's a Loooong drop.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> no silly - you go for the super expensive designer Jeans - so they know what standard you expect to be kept at.
> 
> 
> 
> If you got in my way girl - OFF THE ROOF!
> I don't advise it - it's a Loooong drop.



You're so mean...I'd share if I had a Daddy warbucks! Didn't I say I'd sell James down the river???
hurumpfh


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> Any chance Daddy Warbucks likes girls? I'll do a fifty fifty split with you if you introduce me...
> 
> and by fifty fifty I mean seventy thirty my favor.


 
Sorry Rosie, but you don't stand a chance.  This is what Wally is wearing to really impress him:


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Sorry Rosie, but you don't stand a chance.  This is what Wally is wearing to really impress him:



I'm not auditioning for *three's company!!!*  

Mrs Ropper.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'm not auditioning for *three's company!!!*
> 
> Mrs Ropper.



No, this is what Paul's Butt Monkey is wearing


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No, this is what Paul's Butt Monkey is wearing



Wally! You're so pretty in pink!


----------



## rosiep

Rob..did you have a good lie in too? There we were asleep in our cozy beds while our drones were hard at work making amusement for us so it'd be ready when we  got up??


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> I'm not auditioning for *three's company!!!*
> 
> Mrs Ropper.


 
Ok, ok, well if that doesn't do it for ya then how about this?





Work with me!  I'm trying to help you land your sugar daddy!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

wallyb said:


> So I'm what? the dull part? the boring part? What?
> I'll come take those meds Lady!!!



Dude, I meant you *and *Rosie!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Wally! You're so pretty in pink!



All of her lovers
All talk of her notes
And the flowers
That they never sent
And wasn't she *easy*
And isn't she
Pretty in pink
The one who insists
He was first in the line
Is the last to
Remember her name
He's walking around
In this dress
That she wore
She is gone
But the joke's the same


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> Rob..did you have a good lie in too? There we were asleep in our cozy beds while our drones were hard at work making amusement for us so it'd be ready when we got up??


 
Drones?!?!  I'm deeply hurt!  Hey, if you had been up early like everyone else then you could have participated too.  But no, you have to live in a different time zone!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Saxton said:


> Drones?!?!  I'm deeply hurt!  Hey, if you had been up early like everyone else then you could have participated too.  But no, you have to live in a different time zone!



There's different time zones, why didn't anyone tell me?


----------



## Saxton

kingLouiethe1 said:


> There's different time zones, why didn't anyone tell me?


 
We tried telling you but you're too busy with all the wedding plans.  Besides, there are really only two time zones - Eastern Zone and Twilight Zone ... which explains a lot on this board.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Drones?!?!  I'm deeply hurt!  Hey, if you had been up early like everyone else then you could have participated too.  But no, you have to live in a different time zone!



Drones? Did I say that out loud? I meant "friends"..."while our _friends_ were all hard at work...."

Note to self: Finish your coffee _before_ you write..


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Drones? Did I say that out loud? I meant "friends"..."while our _friends_ were all hard at work...."
> 
> Note to self: Finish your coffee _before_ you write..



ya Rosie, don't offend the peons


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Saxton said:


> Sorry Rosie, but you don't stand a chance.  This is what Wally is wearing to really impress him:



Looks like something Danny Walhberg wore in Boogie Nights.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

wallyb said:


> I'm not auditioning for *three's company!!!*
> 
> Mrs Ropper.



Um, Mrs. Ropper wore a moo moo, not a leisure suit!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Totally groovy threads, Dude..



Saxton said:


> Sorry Rosie, but you don't stand a chance.  This is what Wally is wearing to really impress him:


----------



## acourtwdw

Wow! A girls goes to work and misses all the fun.  Maybe I should start calling in sick


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

On second thought maybe the denim was little TOO restrained. In an ensemble like this, nobody would put wally in the corner.
:





or possibly this little number?






and of course, nothing says impeccable taste and spot-on fashion-savvy like plaid...


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> On second thought maybe the denim was little TOO restrained. In an ensemble like this, nobody's gonna put wally in the corner.
> :



OMG, have you been by Mama Jean's house?  It's _World Pimp Month _afterall.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> OMG, have you been by Mama Jean's house?  It's _World Pimp Month _afterall.



TWO GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE -- GOTTA LUV MAMA JEAN!!!!!! You know she would give her left um-um-um to get her adorable lil mitts on these flash duds!


----------



## wallyb

*NONE of you* are getting the job as fashion consultant!
And frankly I'm a bit scared now of what I might find in your closets.

Except for you Louie - we know what's in your closet.  

FYI - I do look great in *pink* and wear it often.


----------



## Timrobb

Just catching up on all the threads - this one has me laughing my A** off.  You guys really brighten my day.  

Our DD just had major surgery and luckily she is going to be just fine (that is why I have been MIA for a few weeks).  Anyway, thanks to you all for making me laugh!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Good to hear that the child will be ok! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Just catching up on all the threads - this one has me laughing my A** off.



Will you show Louie how that's done?  


Pass this on to DD  Please -


----------



## Timrobb

Our little trooper - bandages come off tomorrow!!


----------



## Saxton

Timrobb said:


> Just catching up on all the threads - this one has me laughing my A** off. You guys really brighten my day.
> 
> Our DD just had major surgery and luckily she is going to be just fine (that is why I have been MIA for a few weeks). Anyway, thanks to you all for making me laugh!!


 
I'm sorry, but good to hear that she's ok.  And glad that we can offer some entertainment - I'm sure you've been stressed.


----------



## Timrobb

Help - I don't remember which link to save at photobucket to insert picture.

Thanks!


----------



## Saxton

Wow, poor kid.  I'm hoping the bandages make it look worse than it really was but I don't think that's the case.  Well, she's still adorable and smiling so that's a good thing.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> *NONE of you* are getting the job as fashion consultant!
> And frankly I'm a bit scared now of what I might find in your closets.
> 
> Except for you Louie - we know what's in your closet.
> 
> FYI - I do look great in *pink* and wear it often.


 
Come on, we were only trying to help you.  Pink?  How about this?


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Help - I don't remember which link to save at photobucket to insert picture.
> 
> Thanks!


IMG code - last one


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Come on, we were only trying to help you.  Pink?  How about this?



He's seen me in that already!  
How tacky would that be!?!


----------



## Timrobb

[/IMG]

Okay, that should have worked.  It does look worse - she was a trooper - she didn't even need the tylenol with cod.


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Okay, that should have worked.  It does look worse - she was a trooper - she didn't even need the tylenol with cod.



Poor Pumpkin!!!
get her one of these...




or put a snazzy pin on it!

Poor thing - she needs a WDW trip soon!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> Our little trooper - bandages come off tomorrow!!



Hehe, you forgot a backslash, that's why it didnt work.


----------



## Timrobb

Wally, the first thing I thought was oh, how Norma Desmond she looks - but we are NOT allowed to do anything to it!

Thanks everybody for the positive posts!!

Robb


----------



## rpmdfw

Just wanted to send my best wishes for a speedy recovery for TimRobb's DD!

Despite everything else going on, the smile in that picture says it all!  What a trouper!  

Sending happy thoughts and pixie dust your way!


----------



## Timrobb

Thank you and I am sorry that I totally took over your thread - won't happen again!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Timrobb said:


> Thank you and I am sorry that I totally took over your thread - won't happen again!!



Don't worry about it.  This thread has been totally out of control for at least a month now!

 


And as unexpected shower guests go, Mandi is a lot better looking and behaved than the goat!


----------



## acourtwdw

rpmdfw said:


> Don't worry about it.  This thread has been totally out of control for at least a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as unexpected shower guests go, Mandi is a lot better looking and behaved than the goat!



Was it ever under control?


Sending  to Mandi


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> Was it ever under control?



Sure it was!

I'd say it was either post #45 (Rosie) or post #52 (Wally) where it jumped the rails.   So it went almost 6 whole hours before control was lost, never to be regained.

But haven't the last 10 weeks been one HECK of a fun ride?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Just wanted to send some "Get Well Soon" wishes to the adorable munchkin!  She is so stinkin' cute, even with the bandages.  I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

TimRobb --

Girls are TOUGH! 

*WELL DONE ALL OF YOU FOR  MAKING IT THROUGH WHAT SOUNDS LIKE A VERY TOUGH TIME!!!! *


----------



## wallyb

Timrobb said:


> Wally, the first thing I thought was oh, how Norma Desmond she looks - but we are NOT allowed to do anything to it!



Well they are no fun-
buzz kills!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hey Wally --

how was the roof-top party?


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hey Wally --
> 
> how was the roof-top party?



It's tonight- I'm all shaved, powered and glowy! 
Did I mention how this guy is so rich - Plastic surgeon!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> It's tonight- I'm all shaved, powered and glowy!
> Did I mention how this guy is so rich - Plastic surgeon!


WOW! That IS big bucks!!! My daughter was in a pretty bad car accident about 12 years ago and she was referred to a PS. NICEST GUY EVER!!! I was pretty much a basket case and I wasn't at all sure how it was all gonna get paid for. He told me not to worry -- that we would cross that bridge when we got to it. (Insurance DID ultimately pay and all I can say was WOWZA! They were on a fee structure MUCH different from the one I was lookin' at) Anyway --long story short -- I hope this fella's as nice as the one I met back then.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *NONE of you* are getting the job as fashion consultant!
> And frankly I'm a bit scared now of what I might find in your closets.
> 
> Except for you Louie - we know what's in your closet.
> 
> FYI - I do look great in *pink* and wear it often.



The man that's tied up in the closet was here when we bought the house, in retrospect I think it was a selling point.



Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Just wanted to send some "Get Well Soon" wishes to the adorable munchkin!  She is so stinkin' cute, even with the bandages.  I wish her a speedy recovery.





wallyb said:


> It's tonight- I'm all shaved, powered and glowy!
> Did I mention how this guy is so rich - Plastic surgeon!



Yes, wishes for a speddy recovery to all. Maybe I should get surgery, I want to fit in too


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I hope this fella's as nice as the one I met back then.




And I hope he's as hot as those plastic surgeons on *Nip/Tuck*!


----------



## wallyb

*NEW THEME NEEDED.*

Guys I think it would be risky at best to keep the 
Bondage Circus theme in play with DAD and Rick both away -
and Mods who don't get or particularly care for our unique slant 
on things are watching over this motley crew.

Heck it was hard enough to keep that last round 
remotely R rated.

So could you submit a few Ideas for 
our *new shower theme of the week*?-
We'll let "bridie" do the picking!


----------



## Timrobb

Thanks everybody for the kind words and well wishes.  We are getting through this and the bandages come off tomorrow for the big reveal - it all sounds sooo dramatic


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes, wishes for a speddy recovery to all. Maybe I should get surgery, I want to fit in too



Might I suggest a full lobotomy


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *NEW THEME NEEDED.*So could you submit a few Ideas for
> our *new shower theme of the week*?-
> We'll let "bridie" do the picking!



So far we've done "Mad Hatter", "Gay Hoe-down", "Pool Party" and "Bondage Circus" is that right?  Did I miss one?

Hmm.  Should be interesting to see what suggestions we get.

But I am gonna miss that clown . . . .


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

If you need to lose a few pounds, might I suggest a gallbladder removal?  I lost 10 lbs before surgery with the altered diet and another 10 lbs since the surgery on Thursday!  And the drugs ain't bad either!  lol


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rpmdfw said:


> So far we've done "Mad Hatter", "Gay Hoe-down", "Pool Party" and "Bondage Circus" is that right?  Did I miss one?
> 
> Hmm.  Should be interesting to see what suggestions we get.
> 
> But I am gonna miss that clown . . . .



He said that you got to pick, unless you are now the groom and then I guess it's up to Scott to pick.


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> If you need to lose a few pounds, might I suggest a gallbladder removal?  I lost 10 lbs before surgery with the altered diet and another 10 lbs since the surgery on Thursday!  And the drugs ain't bad either!  lol



So, I'm guessing that Lindy is either suggesting a "Non-sequitor" theme or a "Medical" theme for the party?   

Medical could be fun.  Throw a whole "Gay's Anatomy" twist at it.


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> He said that you got to pick, unless you are now the groom and then I guess it's up to Scott to pick.



I know I get to pick, that's why I didn't suggest anything new.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I was suggesting nothing, but that does sound like fun!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So far we've done "Mad Hatter", "Gay Hoe-down", "Pool Party" and "Bondage Circus" is that right?  Did I miss one?
> [/SIZE]



Yes - I think that's all we've covered so far .


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I see, you just like the big scary


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Did somebody say "Medical"?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And I hope he's as hot as those plastic surgeons on *Nip/Tuck*!



look if he wants to nip and tuck - I'm up for it.
A nice tuck might be fun.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Did somebody say "Medical"?



Wow.  You're a dirty girl!

I like that.

But stop it!


We're trying to clean up our acts while the authority figures are away, remember?  Don't want to get in trouble with the babysitters.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

How about Dr. Giggles?  He's kind of clown like!






And, he has a really big.....needle, yeah, that's it!  Drop your pants bois!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> *NEW THEME NEEDED.*
> 
> Guys I think it would be risky at best to keep the
> Bondage Circus theme in play with DAD and Rick both away -
> and Mods who don't get or particularly care for our unique slant
> on things are watching over this motley crew.
> 
> Heck it was hard enough to keep that last round
> remotely R rated.
> 
> So could you submit a few Ideas for
> our *new shower theme of the week*?-
> We'll let "bridie" do the picking!


 

Do my eyes deceive me?????


Is Wally really speaking as the voice of reason? Keeper of flame while Dad, Rick and Viki are gone?! Sensible, reasonable and mature?!?! 


OK, where's the real Wally?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Sure it was!
> 
> I'd say it was either post #45 (Rosie) or post #52 (Wally) where it jumped the rails.   So it went almost 6 whole hours before control was lost, never to be regained.
> 
> But haven't the last 10 weeks been one HECK of a fun ride?



Honestly! I've been accused of deflowering before..but never derailing!



wallyb said:


> It's tonight- I'm all shaved, powered and glowy!
> Did I mention how this guy is so rich - Plastic surgeon!



Did you shave _everything _


----------



## rosiep

TimRobb:

I'm glad Mandi is recovering so well. She has such a beautiful smile and reminds me of my girls when they were little.

Bless you all!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Honestly! I've been accused of deflowering before..but never derailing!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you shave _everything _



Man-scaped to perfection!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Do my eyes deceive me?????
> 
> 
> Is Wally really speaking as the voice of reason? Keeper of flame while Dad, Rick and Viki are gone?! Sensible, reasonable and mature?!?!
> 
> 
> OK, where's the real Wally?



I'm in no way trying to be - gaawd forbid - rational!
Actually it's more of a self preservation move.

How about a *quilting bee*?


----------



## wallyb

Or a Gay Tupperware Party?

Wait are gay and Tupperware redundant?


----------



## rpmdfw

Quilting Bee?  

Tupperware Party?  

Does "non-risque" HAVE to mean BORING?   

Let's do something fun and festive this week, so you can all get to the "over the hill" jokes next week when I hit Forty.


----------



## Saxton

But look how much fun these folks seem to be having with their tupperware:





Maybe the new theme should be "Happy Birthday Rob!"


----------



## wallyb

A *Pretty in Pink Party* (pulling form back comments here)
Or a *Big 80's Party.*

Is anyone else here going to help!  
Dead beats - I tell ya....


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> But look how much fun these folks seem to be having with their tupperware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the new theme should be "Happy Birthday Rob!"



or *Fun with Frosting?*
or a *Cake Swap.*


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> A *Pretty in Pink Party* (pulling form back comments here)
> Or a *Big 80's Party.*
> 
> Is anyone else here going to help!
> Dead beats - I tell ya....


 
Hey, I tried with "Let's pick what Wally should wear" but you didn't seem to like it.  My talents obviously aren't appreciated!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> or *Fun with Frosting?*
> or a *Cake Swap.*


 

"Fun with Frosting" has potential ...


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> But look how much fun these folks seem to be having with their tupperware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the new theme should be "Happy Birthday Rob!"



And as much as it pains me I agree with you...




This "lady" seems to be enjoying her Tupper


----------



## wallyb

how about a *Go-Go Goat Party!*
60's meets barnyard - then Rosie excuse - I mean pet could stay.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

You know, this is a Disney board, we could always go Disney!

     
     
  
 
 
 
  ​


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> how about a *Go-Go Goat Party!*
> 60's meets barnyard - then Rosie excuse - I mean pet could stay.



I'm staying anyway...

No go change out of those plaid pants..they're giving me a headache...
Get him out of those pants too...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm staying anyway...
> 
> No go change out of those plaid pants..they're giving me a headache...
> Get him out of those pants too...



Plaid's not good - It camous all the good "Bumps"


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> or *Fun with Frosting?*
> or a *Cake Swap.*





Saxton said:


> "Fun with Frosting" has potential ...



Hmm.  These posts remind me of this stuff











I've always wanted to try it.  Looks yummy!


----------



## wallyb

Hot fudge.  
Carmel sauce.  
If we can find some big bananas we could do a...
*Good Old Fashioned Ice Cream Social ?
*














Shouldn't get into too much trouble with that.
Except for Louie - who's gotta fit in that dress Soon!
I mean it's ice cream - you can't get naughty with that


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hot fudge.
> Carmel sauce.
> If we can find some big bananas we could do a...
> *Good Old Fashioned Ice Cream Social ?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't get into too much trouble with that.
> Except for Louie - who's gotta fit in that dress Soon!
> I mean it's ice cream - you can't get naughty with that



Ice Cream Social sounds like a GREAT idea!  Let's do that one!   

And then next week can be the Birthday Bash!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Oh goodie!  We finally have a theme!  Pass me a


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ice Cream Social sounds like a GREAT idea!  Let's do that one!
> And then next week can be the Birthday Bash!



Okay -
Ice Cream Social

But you need to watch out for Louie...




A moment on the lips a lifetime on the culo!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I'll have a skinny cow ice cream sandwich.


----------



## acourtwdw

Pass the Gelato from BC to me please! That stuff is way better than ice cream anyday!


----------



## rpmdfw

acourtwdw said:


> Pass the Gelato from BC to me please! That stuff is way better than ice cream anyday!



BC?  Don't know that one.

And gelato in this country is ruined for me now.  It's a transcendent experience in Italy.  Here, its a pale imitation of that.  Makes me sad.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

I don't care where the ice cream is from as long at that shirtless guy with the hip tattoo is serving it.


----------



## rosiep

Donating some cherries...I didn't need mine.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Donating some cherries...I didn't need mine.




Mine is already gone


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Mine is already gone



Then by all means take one of mine so you can fake it. That goes double for you Rob, we wouldn't want Scott to find out you're not innocent on the Honeymoon.....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Donating some cherries...I didn't need mine.





I<3EvilQueen said:


> Mine is already gone





rosiep said:


> Then by all means take one of mine so you can fake it. That goes double for you Rob, we wouldn't want Scott to find out you're not innocent on the Honeymoon.....




If this is your idea of "keeping it clean" while the parents are away, and it's only Monday, we're gonna be in SOOO MUCH Trouble by Friday!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Donating some cherries...I didn't need mine.



Did you ever have one?


----------



## rosiep

rosiep said:


> Then by all means take one of mine so you can fake it. That goes double for you Rob, we wouldn't want Scott to find out you're not innocent on the Honeymoon.....





rpmdfw said:


> If this is your idea of "keeping it clean" while the parents are away, and it's only Monday, we're gonna be in SOOO MUCH Trouble by Friday!



What? What? Doesn't every housewife need to know how to make a really good banana split? I'm only trying to help 

(quit trying to get me in trouble you brown nose you...)


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Did you ever have one?



Once, a long, long, long , long loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> (quit trying to get me in trouble you brown nose you...)



I'm not being a brown nose!  that's hot fudge from my sundae!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

This is not going to keep us out of *Pointsland*, but you know, I doubt this group will ever completely be able to stay out of that dark forbidden place.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not being a brown nose!  that's hot fudge from my sundae!



Why are you sniffing the fudge?


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Why are you sniffing the fudge?



I was licking the bowl, if you must know!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Timrobb said:


> Thanks everybody for the kind words and well wishes.  We are getting through this and the bandages come off tomorrow for the big reveal - it all sounds sooo dramatic




praying for a happy "bandage-off" day!!!

Mandi, 

You show your 'rents just how tough God made us girls!
 

Jenn


----------



## wallyb

Ohhh look this guy has a big basket of nutz for our sundaes -
and tied in a pretty blue bow - What a guy!






Everyone like nutz - any nut allergies?

They look like they might be slightly salty nuts though -
Will that work for everyone? 
Don't want any high blood pressure issues.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

We'll talk to you when your "time-out" is done Wally


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Ohhh look this guy has a big basket of nutz for our sundaes -
> and tied in a pretty blue bow - What a guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone like nutz - any nut allergies?
> 
> They look like they might be slightly salty nuts though -
> Will that work for everyone?
> Don't want any high blood pressure issues.




Water please! Can I get some water over here???? OMG!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Ohhh look this guy has a big basket of nutz for our sundaes -
> and tied in a pretty blue bow - What a guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone like nutz - any nut allergies?
> 
> They look like they might be slightly salty nuts though -
> Will that work for everyone?
> Don't want any high blood pressure issues.


* HOLY MOLY!!!!! *

excuse me...my BP just spiked...


----------



## Saxton

I'll save Mike, Viki and Rick the trouble ... Wally, go sit in the corner and don't come out until they tell you to!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

He has an ugly belly button.


----------



## acourtwdw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> He has an ugly belly button.



That's what you were looking at?????????????????


----------



## acourtwdw

rpmdfw said:


> BC?  Don't know that one.
> 
> And gelato in this country is ruined for me now.  It's a transcendent experience in Italy.  Here, its a pale imitation of that.  Makes me sad.



BC= Beach Club resort.  I've never been to Italy, so the only thing I can compare it to would be Cold Stone (which is not as good as the BC by far)


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I'll save Mike, Viki and Rick the trouble ... Wally, go sit in the corner and don't come out until they tell you to!



They're not here my dear!


----------



## wallyb

I've never had this flavor but...






.

I'd give it a lick to two. You know - just to try it.


----------



## rpmdfw

That's funny!

We're gonna get this thread locked, but it's funny!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

You know what I find amusing???

The fact that you all KNOW what is going to happen when the thread gets dirty...   

Like this may have happened before?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Like this may have happened before?!?!?!?!?!



Oh no!  We've NEVER gotten into trouble before!

And Wally hasn't been put into time out! 


We're all just psychic.  

Would you like to know your future?  I'm sure Wally would love to tell it to you.  Or maybe Rosie.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We're all just psychic.  :



You alway get that *wrong* - the doctor said *psycho* ...  
not psychic.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You alway get that *wrong* - the doctor said *psycho* ...
> not psychic.



I knew you'd say that.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I knew you'd say that.



And ... I ... knew you'd ... say that.


----------



## wallyb

This guy seem to be *REALY* enjoying that cone...






But he seems deep in thought ... wonder what he's thinking about?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> This guy seem to be *REALY* enjoying that cone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he seems deep in thought ... wonder what he's thinking about?



ME


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> This guy seem to be *REALY* enjoying that cone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he seems deep in thought ... wonder what he's thinking about?




I know what I am thinking about.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I know what I am thinking about.



That the ice cream needs rainbow sprinkles?

Yeah, me too.


----------



## wallyb

Well here's an obvious one 
We should have asked from the get go...
Hard or Soft?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Well here's an obvious one
> We should have asked from the get go...
> Hard or Soft?





mmmmmm.... sugar cone


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well here's an obvious one
> We should have asked from the get go...
> Hard or Soft?



Each has it's own set of pros and cons.

Sometimes I feel like hard is better, but other days I want soft.

Can we have both?  For variety?


----------



## wallyb

Me - I like it super frozen hard.
I've got no use for soft.
The harder the better.
I want to break my teeth on it.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> That the ice cream needs rainbow sprinkles?
> 
> Yeah, me too.



Wanna hear a funny story???

On our honeymoon Disney Cruise in 2002, we met another honeymooning couple from our area (that we have remained friends with) and we were getting ice cream on the ship when Meredith asked for a vanilla ice cream cone with chocolate jimmies!!!  I thought the guy behind the counter was going to pass out (especially because she is real short and looks about 12) 

It took her husband to straighten things out and explain that here in the northeast, jimmies means sprinkles...    

I guess it was one of those things you had to be there for....   oh well...  tried to give you a laugh!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Me - I like it super frozen hard.
> I've got no use for soft.
> The harder the better.
> I want to break my teeth on it.



Sometimes I want to break your teeth too  

Good morning!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wanna hear a funny story???
> 
> On our honeymoon Disney Cruise in 2002, we met another honeymooning couple from our area (that we have remained friends with) and we were getting ice cream on the ship when Meredith asked for a vanilla ice cream cone with chocolate jimmies!!!  I thought the guy behind the counter was going to pass out (especially because she is real short and looks about 12)
> 
> It took her husband to straighten things out and explain that here in the northeast, jimmies means sprinkles...
> 
> I guess it was one of those things you had to be there for....   oh well...  tried to give you a laugh!



What else would "jimmies" be?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> What else would "jimmies" be?



roofies?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

In my 40 years, I have never heard of an alternate meaning to jimmies.  I had to look it up.  One meaning, and I assume the one that the OP was speaking of is condoms.


----------



## rpmdfw

Wow.  You learn somthing new every day.

I had never heard any other usage than the "candy sprinkles" one.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  You learn somthing new every day.
> 
> I had never heard any other usage than the "candy sprinkles" one.



I've never heard that at all, why can't you right coast people get right?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've never heard that at all, why can't you right coast people get right?



If you're an example of being "right", count me as happy to be wrong!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Don't hate, masticate!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've never heard that at all, why can't you right coast people get right?



Why can't we shake you left coast people loose.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Why can't we shake you left coast people loose.



  
That was a good one.


----------



## wallyb

Hey!  
We could have and ice cream eating contest!




This guy looks good - but I bet he only gets 
down to the _*Bursting Blue Berry.*_
Me - I'm sure I could get to the _*Banana Delight*_ -
but I certain Rosie could get all the way 
to the _*Cookies & Cream!*_


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hey!
> We could have and ice cream eating contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy looks good - but I bet he only gets
> down to the _*Bursting Blue Berry.*_
> Me - I'm sure I could get to the _*Banana Delight*_ -
> but I certain Rosie could get all the way
> to the _*Cookies & Cream!*_



Cookies & Cream?    

I don't see anything on that cone that looks like Cookies & Cream!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Cookies & Cream?
> 
> I don't see anything on that cone that looks like Cookies & Cream!



It comes - at the very end.  
After the *Va-Va-Va Vanilla!*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> In my 40 years, I have never heard of an alternate meaning to jimmies.  I had to look it up.  One meaning, and I assume the one that the OP was speaking of is condoms.



Gee!  I guess it turns out that I am not the only one who never knew there was another meaning until that day.   Well... that makes me feel better.   

After that day, I have never asked for jimmies on my ice cream...  I just don't like the texture  !


----------



## rpmdfw

Wally, can you please give us a list of what flavors there are on that cone?  


From Top to Bottom, of course.


----------



## turkygurl

What's the green one?

I'm guessing the rest are:

Chocolate
Coffee
Blueberry
???? - Some weird *** green flavor
Banana
Peanut Butter
Raspberry
Vanilla
Cookies and Cream (inside the cone)


----------



## rosiep

the green one is pistachio...and it was good...but not as good as the cookies and cream


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> the green one is pistachio...and it was good...but not as good as the cookies and cream


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Hey!
> We could have and ice cream eating contest!



That sounds like fun.

I currently have containers of Ben and Jerrys Chubby Hubby, Smores, and PB Cup in the freezer.  We also have 3 or 4 flavors of Haagen Daz and I think a wayward container of Godiva.  This is what happens when I ask my DH to pick up ice cream on the way home.

Who is coming over?


----------



## turkygurl

Until Sun night we had Publix Heavenly Hash, Bryers M&M Cookie Dough, and Blue Bell Millenium Moo Cow (vanilla with caramel, walnuts, pecans, and choc chips).  We polished off the first two on Sunday night and now only have the Blue Bell left.  Sounds like it's time for an ice cream run.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Since this whole gallbladder thing started, I haven't had ice cream in months....except for what little melted onto my favorite spiced apple dessert that Corey and I order and split at our favorite local restaurant.  Fatty foods haven't been my friend, but I am hoping for a little better tolerance as time passes.


----------



## wallyb

*They are*...
Choco-Lick Lick.
Turn Your Head & Coffee
Bursting Blue Berry
Lime Me Down.
Banana Delight
Orange U Glad U Did
Tickle Me Pink grapefruit
Va Va Va Vanilla


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *I'll try*...
> Choco - Lick Lick.
> Turn Your Head & Coffee
> Bursting Blue Berry
> Lime Me Down.
> Banana Delight
> Orange U Glad U Did
> Tickle Me Pink grapefruit
> Va Va Va Vanilla



     

I think my favorite names on that list are "Turn Your Head & Coffee" and "Orange U Glad U Did"


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Oh my goodness!  How could I have forgotten about these?






*Dole Whip Anyone?*


----------



## MonorailMan

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Oh my goodness!  How could I have forgotten about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dole Whip Anyone?*



I have a dumb question: 

What is a Dole Whip exactly?   I'm looking forward to trying one in October.


----------



## wallyb

MonorailMan said:


> I have a dumb question:
> 
> What is a Dole Whip exactly?   I'm looking forward to trying one in October.



It involves a *Pineapple* and a *Master* and some *minor pain.*
But the whipping part is over quickly - if you're good!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

MonorailMan said:


> I have a dumb question:
> 
> What is a Dole Whip exactly?   I'm looking forward to trying one in October.



A Dole whip and the tiki room are my favorite things about Disneyland! It's like frozen pineapple juice, but very airy, it's delicious. You can have a dole whip float which is dole whip served with pineapple juice. I don't know about MK, but at Disneyland the Dole whip stand is attached to the tiki room, so the two have always gone together for me.

Leave it to Wally to soil my precious childhood memories


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Leave it to Wally to soil my precious childhood memories



Glad to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Your so very welcome!


----------



## MonorailMan

wallyb said:


> It involves a *Pineapple* and a *Master* and some *minor pain.*
> But the whipping part is over quickly - if you're good!



If only you could see one of the photo shoots I was asked to do a few months ago.  




kingLouiethe1 said:


> A Dole whip and the tiki room are my favorite things about Disneyland! It's like frozen pineapple juice, but very airy, it's delicious. You can have a dole whip float which is dole whip served with pineapple juice. I don't know about MK, but at Disneyland the Dole whip stand is attached to the tiki room, so the two have always gone together for me.
> 
> Leave it to Wally to soil my precious childhood memories



If it's creamy I'll fall in love with it. If it's like an Icee/Slushie.....I can tolerate it.  

I've been hearing about them for a couple years now, but I completely forgot to get one the last time I was at the MK.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

MonorailMan said:


> If only you could see one of the photo shoots I was asked to do a few months ago.




and we can't why?


----------



## starann

wallyb said:


> *They are*...
> Choco-Lick Lick.
> Turn Your Head & Coffee
> Bursting Blue Berry
> Lime Me Down.
> Banana Delight
> Orange U Glad U Did
> Tickle Me Pink grapefruit
> Va Va Va Vanilla



     


Damn....I peeded my pants again......


We are going to be in soooooooooo much trooooooooouuuuuuubble.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Quite the shocker about jimmies -- always just thought they were the little bug/ant-looking thingies on ice cream...


----------



## acourtwdw

I have never called sprinkles "jimmies" nor does anyone I know. Maybe it's not a midwest thing.

I loved the flavors of the large cone! That was too funny.

I don't care that much for Dole Whips but I love pineapple. 

 I would rather have a very large chocolate cone.

We currently have cake batter ice cream. Yummo!


----------



## rpmdfw

MonorailMan said:


> If it's creamy I'll fall in love with it. If it's like an Icee/Slushie.....I can tolerate it.



It's creamy.  And quite refreshing on a hot day.  Especially as a "Dole Whip Float" where you get the pineapple ice cream and the pineapple juice.  Yumm-O


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

acourtwdw said:


> I have never called sprinkles "jimmies" nor does anyone I know. Maybe it's not a midwest thing.



I just asked one of the guys I work with what "those candy like things you put on your ice cream"...  He said jimmies.  

It must be a northeast thing.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I just asked one of the guys I work with what "those candy like things you put on your ice cream"...  He said jimmies.
> 
> It must be a northeast thing.



We call them "jimmies" in Maine
Paul calls them "chocolate shots" - from NJ


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Yeah my NE friends call them jimmies.

In Detroit, we used the term for the family jewels.... as in "Kicked in the jimmies"


----------



## turkygurl

I always just called them chocolate sprinkles.  Although they taste more like wax than chocolate to me.


----------



## rpmdfw

Growing up in Colorado and New Mexico we called them "sprinkles"  (Either raindbow sprinkles or chocolate sprinkles).

Oh, and "jimmies" would be two or more guys whose birth cirtificates said "James".


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Yeah we in Michigan called them sprinkles as well.


I prefer the multicolored ones if I got them..but more than not I prefered the icecream without that waxy flavor.


----------



## wallyb

So I was looking around to post something about bananas -
cause we'll need them if anyone wants splits -
and came across these two *Odd*  images - 
So I had post them.

this one is a vintage shot...







This one is described as a banana "protector"






Talk amongst yourselfs!


----------



## rpmdfw

If we're going to have banana splits, I think we need to get Chris Evans in here to make them for us!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> If we're going to have banana splits, I think we need to get Chris Evans in here to make them for us!



Oh what that man does for me.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Oh what that man does for me.



So, you know what I mean about the banana splits then!

Yep.  Definitely want to try one of those!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> If we're going to have banana splits, I think we need to get Chris Evans in here to make them for us!



Yes my future husband (Chris Evans) is great isn't he?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Ok, who is Chris Evans?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Ok, who is Chris Evans?




A greek god in mortal form


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> So, you know what I mean about the banana splits then!
> 
> Yep.  Definitely want to try one of those!



I DO NOW!
OMG 
I know i'm in love now.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> I DO NOW!
> OMG
> I know i'm in love now.



Had you not seen that movie before?  That was the first one I saw him in!   

That spoof on the "whipped cream bikini" from Vasity Blues is CLASSIC!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Had you not seen that movie before?  That was the first one I saw him in!
> 
> That spoof on the "whipped cream bikini" from Vasity Blues is CLASSIC!



No never but will look for it this weekend.
what's the name of it?


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> No never but will look for it this weekend.
> what's the name of it?



The movie is called "Not Another Teen Movie".  VERY funny!


----------



## acourtwdw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Ok, who is Chris Evans?



I'm glad you asked that.  I didn't know either and I'm the self appointed queen of pop culture trivia. (at least among my peeps)


----------



## acourtwdw

Just looked him up on IMDB.  

YUMMO!!!!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> So I was looking around to post something about bananas -
> cause we'll need them if anyone wants splits -
> and came across these two *Odd*  images -
> So I had post them.
> 
> this one is a vintage shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk amongst yourselfs!




OMG_Just look at his glee! And it's as if she's thinking "how long will I have to do this for?"


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> "how long will I have to do this for?"



Just until you are married dear.


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Just until you are married dear.



or you get the mink...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Just until you are married dear.



Just what I was thinkin'


----------



## OrlandoMike

Are you kids behaving?  Cuz Dad found a computer!


----------



## starann

Rut Ro George......


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> or you get the mink...



or the big honkin diamond ring... or the BMW... or the trip to Mazatlan...  

and yet they're always SO hopeful that it's because we really like bananas.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> Are you kids behaving?  Cuz Dad found a computer!



Nobody in here 'cept us bananas.


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Nobody in here 'cept us bananas.



Good thing my laundry needs checking then huh?   

Having a blast here in the Midwest.....never seen so many tan blonde boys in my life!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Having a blast here in the Midwest.....never seen so many tan blonde boys in my life!


 
Hmmm ... and you're worried about US behaving?  Sounds like you could be getting in more trouble than us.  Have a great trip Mike!


----------



## rosiep

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> or the big honkin diamond ring... or the BMW... or the trip to Mazatlan...
> 
> and yet they're always SO hopeful that it's because we really like bananas.



I really like bananas  Wally does too!  Gee, we've got something in common! Any body else like fruit?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I really like bananas  Wally does too!  Gee, we've got something in common! Any body else like fruit?



I LOVE the banana! Yay Rosie and I are awake and we can take over the board?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yay Rosie and I are awake and we can take over the board?



And now you're both still asleep and everything is right with the world again!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And now you're both still asleep and everything is right with the world again!



Quick - grab a steak knife and we can saw the west coast off -
and float it out to sea!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Quick - grab a steak knife and we can saw the west coast off -
> and float it out to sea!



The WHOLE West Coast, Wally?!?!?!?!  Isn't that a BIT extreme?

Can't we just have Louie and Rosie kidnapped while they're sleeping and stranded on an island somewhere in the South Pacific?  (Bali Hai?  Gilligan's Island?  That one from LOST?)

That way no innocent people have to suffer.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> The WHOLE West Coast, Wally?!?!?!?!  Isn't that a BIT extreme?
> 
> Can't we just have Louie and Rosie kidnapped while they're sleeping and stranded on an island somewhere in the South Pacific?  (Bali Hai?  Gilligan's Island?  That one from LOST?)
> 
> That way no innocent people have to suffer.



innocent people - have you been to LA?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> innocent people - have you been to LA?



Good point.

But what about Oregon and Washington?  And the rest of California?  There have to be some innocent people there!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Well if you saw it all off and it floats out to sea...Disney can just take it all over and make it another Disney Private Island and people will flock to visit.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Good point.
> 
> But what about Oregon and Washington?  And the rest of California?  There have to be some innocent people there!



Maybe this would be better - let's saw the east cost off - 
right down to FL and make that part separate.

We'd be a big super cool island - we'd have WDW, NYC, lovely Boston and all the great places in between - and so what if we have to deal with Jersey - that's a small price.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Maybe this would be better - let's saw the east cost off -
> right down to FL and make that part separate.
> 
> We'd be a big super cool island - we'd have WDW, NYC, lovely Boston and all the great places in between - and so what if we have to deal with Jersey - that's a small price.




And Atlanta can become beach front property.  Let me know when you are going to do it and I'll start buying up land.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well if you saw it all off and it floats out to sea...Disney can just take it all over and make it another Disney Private Island and people will flock to visit.



 Not a good idea.  With the way that Disney has been handling their Private Island lately, it'll end up covered with "unique shopping and dining experiences" and nothing else!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Maybe this would be better - let's saw the east cost off -
> right down to FL and make that part separate.
> 
> We'd be a big super cool island - we'd have WDW, NYC, lovely Boston and all the great places in between - and so what if we have to deal with Jersey - that's a small price.



We can't cut around Jersey?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We can't cut around Jersey?



Not really - 
And the question is - do we slice to include PA or not -
cheese Steaks and good pretzels - what do you think?

Or should we just say - if you touch the Atlantic your in.

I'm going to have to make sure the Henkels are sharp.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Not really -
> And the question is - do we slice to include PA or not -
> cheese Steaks and good pretzels - what do you think?
> 
> Or should we just say - if you touch the Atlantic your in.
> 
> I'm going to have to make sure the Henkels are sharp.



How about if we include the eastern end of Pennsylvania.  That way we can keep Philly and Hershey.


----------



## starann

rpmdfw said:


> How about if we include the eastern end of Pennsylvania.  That way we can keep Philly and Hershey.



Whew....I'm safe then!  We also have the Romantic Pocono's (champange hot tubs ring a bell?!?) in addition to Philly and Hershey as well as Amish Country


----------



## rpmdfw

I just realized that the Virtual Shower is now up to ONE HUNDRED pages long!

Wow!  Never thought it'd go on this long.   

So, how long does a thread get before it gets "too long" and closes?

Anyway,

Thanks to Wally for this fantastic thread, and kudos to Wally and everyone else who has made this first hundred pages so durned entertaining!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Quick - grab a steak knife and we can saw the west coast off -
> and float it out to sea!



Excuse me! You should be talking about cutting Florida off and letting them float away. Can you name anything good about Florida besides Disney World?

And if you'll recall, it's Florida's fault we're in this "Bushy" mess. Whole state filled with people that can't properly push a pin through paper, geesh.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

starann said:


> Whew....I'm safe then!  We also have the Romantic Pocono's (champange hot tubs ring a bell?!?) in addition to Philly and Hershey as well as Amish Country



My parents went there for a few years on anniversaries.  They kept talking about the heart shaped hot tubs.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I<3EvilQueen said:


> And Atlanta can become beach front property.  Let me know when you are going to do it and I'll start buying up land.



Odd that you should say that.  Back about 20 some odd years ago, there were projections about what would happen with global warming if the icecaps melted.  From the projections, Atlanta would be beachfront property!  So, you might want to invest now.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Odd that you should say that.  Back about 20 some odd years ago, there were projections about what would happen with global warming if the icecaps melted.  From the projections, Atlanta would be beachfront property!  So, you might want to invest now.



Global warming is a myth, the president said so


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Can you name anything good about Florida besides Disney World?



Florida is the homestate of my dear Corey!
Oranges!
NASA...I always wanted to see a successful shuttle launch in person.
Miami Dolphins....think back in the days of Dan Marino.
Daytona International Speedway....NASCAR's holy ground!
The Everglades....now, that has God's handy work written all over it.
Manatees...they are so stinkin' cute!

See, I just rattled off a few pretty nifty things without even trying hard.


----------



## turkygurl

> Can you name anything good about Florida besides Disney World?



ME!  And that should be enough for all of you.  And oranges. And the Keys. So there.


----------



## rosiep

I knew Wally was a king mixer (a troublemaker) but to be able to start a civil war right here on our own Disboard is impressive. 
For the record, I abandoned the East Coast 16 years ago and I ain't going back now!

KingLouie it's you and me against the World...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I knew Wally was a king mixer (a troublemaker) but to be able to start a civil war right here on our own Disboard is impressive.
> For the record, I abandoned the East Coast 16 years ago and I ain't going back now!
> 
> KingLouie it's you and me against the World...


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



Oh sure.  Get Mel Gibson to help you.

THAT will sure help your cause!   

Any other homophobic nut cases you want to recruit, you go right ahead!


----------



## rosiep

I hear Anita Bryant isn't busy these days....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh sure.  Get Mel Gibson to help you.
> 
> THAT will sure help your cause!
> 
> Any other homophobic nut cases you want to recruit, you go right ahead!



It was symbolic. We've got the scientologists on our side, you'll all be sorry.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> We've got the scientologists on our side, you'll all be sorry.



   
   
   
   
   
   
   

Seriously, the scientologists?  Are you TRYING to give us reasons to get rid of you and set the west coast adrift?


----------



## Saxton

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It was symbolic. We've got the scientologists on our side, you'll all be sorry.


 
Sorry, that really doesn't bolster your case ... actually, it helps Wally's!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That way we can keep Philly and Hershey.



The *cream cheese* and the *chocolate* right?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Excuse me! You should be talking about cutting Florida off and letting them float away. Can you name anything good about Florida besides Disney World?
> 
> And if you'll recall, it's Florida's fault we're in this "Bushy" mess. Whole state filled with people that can't properly push a pin through paper, geesh.



Yummy OJ!
Sorry we're keepin it!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> The *cream cheese* and the *chocolate* right?



Well, I was thinking cheesesteaks and chocolate, but yeah.

Not TOGETHER, mind you.  That'd be nasty.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> KingLouie it's you and me against the World...







Oh gee - Whatever shall we do?
no.   stop. don't go.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It was symbolic. We've got the scientologists on our side, you'll all be sorry.



Ahhhhh ... their headquarters is in Clearwater FL. 
So there!
But you can keep Tom and John and the rest of the "we're not really gay" followers!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Ahhhhh ... their headquarters is in Clearwater FL.
> So there!



Shh!

We don't brag about that!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I hear Anita Bryant isn't busy these days....



Do a bit of research West coast wingnut!-
She now lives in Edmond, Oklahoma,

Found the info in just 30 seconds ... on the .... wait for it...
*World Wide Web!*  

Try it sometime - I think it works out there too.


----------



## rosiep

Hey! I was just giving her up as anti gay....where she lives is no business of mine.

But, I do remember she liked OJ too..so are you and she in league together??? 

uh huh!
Take that you innocent woman on the stairs pusher!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Found the info in just 30 seconds ... on the .... wait for it...
> *World Wide Web!*



Is that the thing with all the tubes?   

I would like to thank United States Senator Ted Stevens (R-Alaska) for that little bit of fun.

Partial text of Stevens' comments
 Ten movies streaming across that, that Internet, and what happens to your own personal Internet? I just the other day got... an Internet was sent by my staff at 10 o'clock in the morning on Friday, I got it yesterday [Tuesday]. Why? Because it got tangled up with all these things going on the Internet commercially.

[...] They want to deliver vast amounts of information over the Internet. And again, the Internet is not something that you just dump something on. It's not a big truck. It's a series of tubes. And if you don't understand, those tubes can be filled and if they are filled, when you put your message in, it gets in line and it's going to be delayed by anyone that puts into that tube enormous amounts of material, enormous amounts of material.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Is that the thing with all the tubes?
> 
> I would like to thank United States Senator Ted Stevens (R-Alaska) for that little bit of fun.
> 
> Partial text of Stevens' comments
>  Ten movies streaming across that, that Internet, and what happens to your own personal Internet? I just the other day got... an Internet was sent by my staff at 10 o'clock in the morning on Friday, I got it yesterday [Tuesday]. Why? Because it got tangled up with all these things going on the Internet commercially.
> 
> [...] They want to deliver vast amounts of information over the Internet. And again, the Internet is not something that you just dump something on. It's not a big truck. It's a series of tubes. And if you don't understand, those tubes can be filled and if they are filled, when you put your message in, it gets in line and it's going to be delayed by anyone that puts into that tube enormous amounts of material, enormous amounts of material.



This sounds like that Miss Teen America speech about the maps.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

deleting my comment....   

I was not sure if it was appropriate...


----------



## jamieandben

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> deleting my comment....
> 
> I was not sure if it was appropriate...



Do you not know what board your on. 
Have you ever seen wally be appropriate?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wally knows I'm still watchin from afar!


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


> Wally knows I'm still watchin from afar!



yea thats going to stop him.


----------



## Jaxpiper

turkygurl said:


> ME!  And that should be enough for all of you.  And oranges. And the Keys. So there.



Um honey, you've never been to the keys.  Yes, I have been several times, but for some odd reason I have this amnesia thingy every time I try to remember details....*cough*....hog's breath...*cough*....sloppy joes...

But yes, you are the best thing about Florida to me...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jamieandben said:


> Do you not know what board your on.
> Have you ever seen wally be appropriate?



Yeah.. but it was off topic...   and I dont want to insult anyones...  ummm.. choice in politics...   

although i do tend to think this is a fairly liberal thread....


----------



## Jaxpiper

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Is that the thing with all the tubes?
> 
> I would like to thank United States Senator Ted Stevens (R-Alaska) for that little bit of fun.
> 
> Partial text of Stevens' comments
>  Ten movies streaming across that, that Internet, and what happens to your own personal Internet? I just the other day got... an Internet was sent by my staff at 10 o'clock in the morning on Friday, I got it yesterday [Tuesday]. Why? Because it got tangled up with all these things going on the Internet commercially.
> 
> [...] They want to deliver vast amounts of information over the Internet. And again, the Internet is not something that you just dump something on. It's not a big truck. It's a series of tubes. And if you don't understand, those tubes can be filled and if they are filled, when you put your message in, it gets in line and it's going to be delayed by anyone that puts into that tube enormous amounts of material, enormous amounts of material.



Damn why am I bothering with Comcast? I should have called the plumber to free up my download speed


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Jaxpiper said:


> Damn why am I bothering with Comcast? I should have called the plumber to free up my download speed



or Ted Stevens...   he might have been able to get one of his Alaska oil contractor friends to help you!


----------



## Jaxpiper

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> or Ted Stevens...   he might have been able to get one of his Alaska oil contractor friends to help you!



or Al Gore, since he invented it


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Jaxpiper said:


> Um honey, you've never been to the keys.  Yes, I have been several times, but for some odd reason I have this amnesia thingy every time I try to remember details....*cough*....hog's breath...*cough*....sloppy joes...
> 
> But yes, you are the best thing about Florida to me...



A-ha! the truth comes out Turky! Thanx for backing me up Jax, don't take any guff from her!


----------



## wallyb

20 Questions.
What's in this box?




Everyone gets only one question till we get to 20 -
Yes or No questions only.
Everyone gets one guess (each) only

How about it?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> 20 Questions.
> What's in this box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets only one question till we get to 20 -
> Yes or No questions only.
> Everyone gets one guess (each) only
> 
> How about it?



A Puppy?


----------



## rosiep

Diamond Studded Rubber Gloves?


----------



## turkygurl

Is it something living?


----------



## rpmdfw

Oooh!  For me!  For my Birthday?

Is it 40 long stemmed red roses?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  For me!  For my Birthday?
> 
> Is it 40 long stemmed red roses?



He didn't want to spend that much..it's really just the stems


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  For me!  For my Birthday?
> 
> Is it 40 long stemmed red roses?



Seriously though..is it your birthday???


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Seriously though..is it your birthday???



Tomorrow!

The big FOUR OH!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> The big FOUR OH!



OOOOOOOOOOOOOH SCARY!

Seriously- I love am loving my forties. I am the best, and strongest I have ever been.

How are you planning to celebrate?


----------



## turkygurl

So tomorrow we should suspend wedding shower activities and make this a birthday thread?  With more drinking and cake?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Happy early Birthday Rob!  

Take some time to really enjoy today, because today is the last day you are closer to being 30 than you are to being 50


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> A Puppy?



*question 1*

NO


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Diamond Studded Rubber Gloves?



*question 2*

no

Do you people not know this game?


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Is it something living?



*question 3*

yes


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Happy early Birthday Rob!
> 
> Take some time to really enjoy today, because today is the last day you are closer to being 30 than you are to being 50



Eh.  When the time comes to be fifty, I'll be fifty.  Every year has brought new and wonderful things into my life, so I'm looking forward to being 40!

The only birthday I fret about is the one that I don't get to.  Until then, I'm celebrating each of them with the joy and enthusiasm of the ones when I was a kid.   

It's the day where we celebrate that I survived another year and look forward to good things that are coming in the next one.  What's not fun about that!?!?!?!


----------



## rosiep

I said gloves!!! I was right wasn't I?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  For me!  For my Birthday?
> 
> Is it 40 long stemmed red roses?



what *ONE* of these should I answer?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *question 2*
> Do you people not know this game?



Sure we do.  But you don't expect THIS group to play the "usual" way, do you?

We know it's alive, so here's the next question.

Is it a plant?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> what *ONE* of these should I answer?



You choose!


----------



## rosiep

rosiep said:


> I said gloves!!! I was right wasn't I?



Never mind

Question: Is it something you wear?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> The big FOUR OH!



RIGHT ... x 2 maybe!  Methuzela!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  For me!  For my Birthday?
> ?



*Question4*

no


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> How are you planning to celebrate?



Well, a group of eleven of us went out to the Melting Pot for fondue on Friday night (when we could all get together) to celebrate.  Tomorrow, since Scott has dress rehearsal, I'm going to dinner at Hamburger Mary's, having dessert at "The Dessert Lady" and the spending the evening at the Adventurers Club.  (My LAST birthday at that AC!   )  I share the birthday with one of the amazingly talented performers there, so it's always good fun to let him know that I'm still younger.   




turkygurl said:


> So tomorrow we should suspend wedding shower activities and make this a birthday thread?  With more drinking and cake?



YES PLEASE!  Woo hoo!


----------



## turkygurl

Is it a mammal?


----------



## wallyb

Rod and Rosie - 
Is there some confusion about the fact you get one question each?
You can both count to one ... right?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Is it a red-rider air powered rifle?


----------



## turkygurl

Oh, I didn't realize we only got one question each.  Sorry.  But as I am the only one actually asking good questions, can we let my mistake go?  I'm just afraid we'll never get the answer as long as we get questions like:

"Is it made of chocolate?"
"Is it alcohol?"
"Has it ever been on vacation in the south of Spain?"
etc.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Rod and Rosie -
> Is there some confusion about the fact you get one question each?
> You can both count to one ... right?



You didn't say one question each, you said one final guess each once we get to 20 questions


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Is it bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

What's a breadbox?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Is it a breadbox?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rod and Rosie -
> Is there some confusion about the fact you get one question each?
> You can both count to one ... right?



Who's Rod?

Only one question?

Why is that exactly?

Shouldn't I get extra questions because it's my birthday?

Is it a cake?  

For my birthday?

Oh, wait, a cake isn't alive is it?

Is it a puppy?  Oh, wait, you already said it wasn't a puppy.  Which is good, because we already have Tolliver.

Isn't this exciting?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is it a red-rider air powered rifle?



*Question 5*

NO


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Oh, I didn't realize we only got one question each.  Sorry.  But as I am the only one actually asking good questions, can we let my mistake go?  I'm just afraid we'll never get the answer as long as we get questions like:
> 
> "Is it made of chocolate?"
> "Is it alcohol?"
> "Has it ever been on vacation in the south of Spain?"
> etc.



you're right... 
And I wont count that question.
This is the ship of fool you got on... sorry


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Question 5*
> 
> NO



So, we have to find 15 more people to guess?!?!?!?

But that's going to take too long!

 It's going to interrupt my birthday party!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxpiper

Is it hairy/furry?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

turkygurl said:


> "Is it made of chocolate?"
> "Is it alcohol?"
> "Has it ever been on vacation in the south of Spain?"
> etc.





Jaxpiper said:


> Is it hairy/furry?



I've been on vacation in the south of Spain and I'm a little furry, though I try to keep the manshag under control.

Is it me? Am I in the box? Can I come out, I'm claustrophobic? If I can't come out can I have cable?

Does this mean I don't get any more questions?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Who's Rod?
> 
> Only one question?
> 
> Why is that exactly?
> 
> Shouldn't I get extra questions because it's my birthday?
> 
> Is it a cake?
> 
> For my birthday?
> 
> Oh, wait, a cake isn't alive is it?
> 
> Is it a puppy?  Oh, wait, you already said it wasn't a puppy.  Which is good, because we already have Tolliver.
> 
> Isn't this exciting?



ohh sorry Rob - guess I was thinking about your Rod.
Your car - your Hot Rod.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've been on vacation in the south of Spain and I'm a little furry, though I try to keep the manshag under control.
> 
> Is it me? Am I in the box? Can I come out, I'm claustrophobic? If I can't caome out can I have cable?
> 
> Does this mean I don't get any more questions?



Dude... Lay off the Caffeine.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've been on vacation in the south of Spain and I'm a little furry, though I try to keep the manshag under control.
> 
> Is it me? Am I in the box? Can I come out, I'm claustrophobic? If I can't come out can I have cable?
> 
> Does this mean I don't get any more questions?



If Louie IS in the box, I hope you kept the receipt, cuz I'm gonna take him back for store credit!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> ohh sorry Rob - guess I was thinking about your Rod.
> Your car - your Hot Rod.



I don't have a Hot Rod.  I have a Ford Fusion.  It's terribly adult, sensible, and suburban of me.  But it's got leather seats, a six disc CD player and AC that works, so color me happy!


----------



## wallyb

Jaxpiper said:


> Is it hairy/furry?



Question6

that's hard- kind of- I'm going with - NO "FUR"


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Question6
> 
> that's hard- kind of- I'm going with - NO "FUR"



You don't like the hard furry questions?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> It's going to interrupt my birthday party!!!!!!!



Oh YES - *FULL STOP* for Rob's birthday!!!
What are you 8?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oh YES - *FULL STOP* for Rob's birthday!!!
> What are you 8?



Um, no.  I'm FORTY!  

Have you not been paying attention? 

I've already explained this.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> 20 Questions.
> What's in this box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone gets only one question till we get to 20* -
> Yes or No questions only.
> Everyone gets one guess (each) only
> 
> How about it?





kingLouiethe1 said:


> You didn't say one question each, you said one final guess each once we get to 20 questions



Is the smog heavy out there in La- La land today Louie?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, no.  I'm FORTY!
> 
> Have you not been paying attention?
> 
> I've already explained this.



Yeah - I saw that the first time - 
and I didn't buy it then.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah - I saw that the first time -
> and I didn't buy it then.



Then why did you ask me if I was 8?

I'm Forty (well tomorrow, I'll be 40) and I act like a 12 year old.

What's difficult to understand about that?


----------



## turkygurl

There are just not enough of us here today to play this game if we each only get one question.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yeah - I saw that the first time -
> and I didn't buy it then.



Pretend I'm someone else today..I am

Is it multi colored?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Is the smog heavy out there in La- La land today Louie?



you changed that text after we read it


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Pretend I'm someone else today..I am
> 
> Is it multi colored?



Sure Sybil


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Dude... Lay off the Caffeine.



Hey, I was just freaking out for a moment when I thought I might be in the box, I'm ok now.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> There are just not enough of us here today to play this game if we each only get one question.



You're kind of a whiner gurl.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Pretend I'm someone else today..I am
> 
> Is it multi colored?



I'll buy that-
*Question 7*
no.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Can we have two questions each?

Are you counting the above as a second question?

Would this line bring me up to 4?


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Sure Sybil



Glad you've agreed to play along. My evil twin gets cranky when people don't play nice...


----------



## turkygurl

Not really.  I just want to play the game, and now I'm afraid I'll never find out what's in the box.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> you changed that text after we read it



Yes - Cause that's how I roll!  
You've got issues man.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Not really.  I just want to play the game, and now I'm afraid I'll never find out what's in the box.



Oh - I forgot Blondes get 2 questions - 
'cause Louie is a pest.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Oh - I forgot Blondes get 2 questions -
> 'cause Louie is a pest.



I can't disagree with the pest comment, but I don't follow the logic. Blondes get enough breaks in life, give the rest of us a chance.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I can't disagree with the pest comment, but I don't follow the logic. Blondes get enough breaks in life, give the rest of us a chance.



If only you were blonde.
But you're not-
Sorry.


----------



## wallyb

*I give up* -  
Next time I'll try playing this with a bunch of squirrel monkeys - 
I think I'll have better luck-

20 Questions.
What's in this box?





Answer :




Michael Fred Phelps - olympic swimmer and thing of beauty!


----------



## rosiep

If you told me I could ask the monkeys for help I would have!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *I give up* -
> Next time I'll try playing this with a bunch of squirrel monkeys -
> I think I'll have better luck-
> 
> 20 Questions.
> What's in this box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Fred Phelps - olympic swimmer and thing of beauty!



But oh no, we kept him in the box too long and now he looks like this


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> But oh no, we kept him in the box too long and now he looks like this



Louie - Do we *need* to get Rob to go *atomic* on your Butt again -
Remember the turn of events after that overwrought spectacle? 
Think about it.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Louie - Do we *need* to get Rob to go *atomic* on your Butt again -
> Remember the turn of events after that overwrought spectacle?
> Think about it.



ROFLMAO!

What would we call that?  Birthdayzilla?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Louie - Do we *need* to get Rob to go *atomic* on your Butt again -
> Remember the turn of events after that overwrought spectacle?
> Think about it.



That was a one time deal. Rob's a pussycat, I just caught him on an off day. It's hard to tell what mood he might be in now that he's going through "the change"


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That was a one time deal. Rob's a pussycat, I just caught him on an off day. It's hard to tell what mood he might be in now that he's going through "the change"



I may be a pussycat, but I still have claws and they can draw blood. 

As for "going through the change", I prefer to call it "sorting coins to be put into wrappers", and how did you know I was doing that?  

Are you spying on me?  

Stalker!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I may be a pussycat, but I still have claws and they can draw blood.
> 
> As for "going through the change", I prefer to call it "sorting coins to be put into wrappers", and how did you know I was doing that?
> 
> Are you spying on me?
> 
> Stalker!



No No No

I was talking about MANOPAUSE


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No No No
> 
> I was talking about MANOPAUSE



Oh.  Well, I'll let you know when that starts.  Right now I'm busy rolling nickels and pennies and dimes.

And before you make another attempted joke like that, you might want to read Wally's warning again. 

Just saying.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I am so bummed that I missed the game!  

I was reading through the posts, getting ready to ask my two questions (I am blonde after all) and then ~ it was all over....     

1 hour 14 minutes and 33 seconds until Robs birthday!!!


----------



## rosiep

Is it cake yet? I want cake!!!

Here's your gift:


----------



## acourtwdw

Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.  Well, I'll let you know when that starts.  Right now I'm busy rolling nickels and pennies and dimes.
> 
> And before you make another attempted joke like that, you might want to read Wally's warning again.
> 
> Just saying.



Meow.

Here I got you a gift too.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## jamieandben

Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> 1 hour 14 minutes and 33 seconds until Robs birthday!!!



Woo hoo!  Party party!



rosiep said:


> Is it cake yet? I want cake!!!
> 
> Here's your gift:



Liberace?  Really?  Rosie, I'm gay, but I'm not THAT gay!



acourtwdw said:


> Happy Birthday !!!!!



Thanks!



kingLouiethe1 said:


> Meow.
> 
> Here I got you a gift too.



Mmm kay.  If you want to keep it up, go right ahead, but you've been warned.  Birthdayzilla is watching you now.   




wallyb said:


>



What a fabulous cake!  Thank's Wally!



jamieandben said:


> Happy Birthday !!!!!



What says birthday more than dancing bananas?     Thanks!


----------



## turkygurl

Happy Birthday!  Since it's still early, we'll start with these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's your present:


----------



## wallyb

Hey - I got you this...  




And the special *deluxe* applicator...  




Use it in good health!


----------



## rpmdfw

Oooh!  Mimosas and birthday cake!    Breakfast of champions!

ME LIKEEE!


----------



## wallyb

Hey - what about my gift?  -
Should I have gone for the cordless model instead?

It's just that - I thought this one would stay powered -
for those more "intense sessions"


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

_HaPpY bIrThDaY rOb!!!_  

I hope you get everything you ever wanted    

Many many of the happiest returns


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hey - what about my gift?  -
> Should I have gone for the cordless model instead?
> 
> It's just that - I thought this one would stay powered -
> for those more "intense sessions"



Your gift was great!  I already returned it for store credit and got this!






It's just what I wanted!  How ever did you know?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> _HaPpY bIrThDaY rOb!!!_
> 
> I hope you get everything you ever wanted
> 
> Many many of the happiest returns



Everything I ever wanted?  I've already got that!  They're names are Scott and Tolliver.  

Thanks!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well your going to need this then!  Enjoy your frozen Bourbon slushie today!  You deserve it!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Well your going to need this then!  Enjoy your frozen Bourbon slushie today!  You deserve it!



Oooh!  Wish I had time to go to SSR and get a bourbon snowcone!  

Too bad, I can't.  I'll have to make do with Hamburger Mary's for dinner, the Desser Lady for cake, and The Adventurers Club for bourbon (but no shaved ice or mint--I'll just have an Old Fashioned or seven instead.)


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Your gift was great!  I already returned it for store credit and got this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what I wanted!  How ever did you know?



Drinking causes (In your case "even more") premature wrinkling.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Drinking causes (In your case "even more") premature wrinkling.



Eh.  If you're drunk you don't care about wrinkles.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Eh.  If you're drunk you don't care about wrinkles.



That's tru - the blurry vision smoothes it all out!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> That's tru - the blurry vision smoothes it all out!



Though, I have decided that since I'm turning 40, I'm not going to drink any more.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Everything I ever wanted?  I've already got that!  They're names are Scott and Tolliver.
> 
> Thanks!



Awwww....        So sweet....


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Though, I have decided that since I'm turning 40, I'm not going to drink any more.



Of course, I'm not going to drink any LESS, either!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Though, I have decided that since I'm turning 40, I'm not going to drink any more.



On behalf of every Disney bartender....I hope it's not any less either!


----------



## wallyb

This came for you Rob...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> This came for you Rob...



Wild Turkey!?!?!?!?!?

Send it back!  I'm a Maker's Mark kind of guy.  

Wild Turkey is NASTY stuff!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> This came for you Rob...



How come I get warnings about Birthdayzilla and Wally just gets his gift returned? You're just giving Wally preferential blonde treatment.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Wild Turkey!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Send it back!  I'm a Maker's Mark kind of guy.
> 
> Wild Turkey is NASTY stuff!



Trust me - YOU are a *wild turkey!*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> How come I get warnings about Birthdayzilla and Wally just gets his gift returned? You're just giving Wally preferential blonde treatment.



I don't use L'Oreal Preference - too brassy.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> How come I get warnings about Birthdayzilla and Wally just gets his gift returned? You're just giving Wally preferential blonde treatment.



No.  You're getting the preferential treatment.  I'm not going to warn Wally about when I might go all Birthdayzilla on him.  He knows full well that if he plays with fire and gasoline that it might blow up in his face.  

You, on the other hand got a "Heads up".  Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Trust me - YOU are a *wild turkey!*



That may be, but I don't drink that stuff.

Send it back!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That may be, but I don't drink that stuff.
> Send it back!



And the walker?
See I think you could use that.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And the walker?
> See I think you could use that.



Did I say to send the walker back?  No.  Just get rid of that Wild Turkey, *NOW*!


I'm trying to come up with a way to use the walker in a drinking game!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> No.  You're getting the preferential treatment.  I'm not going to warn Wally about when I might go all Birthdayzilla on him.  He knows full well that if he plays with fire and gasoline that it might blow up in his face.
> 
> You, on the other hand got a "Heads up".  Do you have a problem with that?



No, no problem.

Geez, it's a good thing you didn't return the midol


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No, no problem.
> 
> Geez, it's a good thing you didn't return the midol



Nope.  Washed them down with a cocktail.  Do you think taking the whole box was too much?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Nope.  Washed them down with a cocktail.  Do you think taking the whole box was too much?



Naw, I think it will be fine, but if you get the urge to watch all of Rosie O'donnell's movies later today you may want to consult a physician.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> No.  You're getting the preferential treatment.  I'm not going to warn Wally about when I might go all Birthdayzilla on him.  He knows full well that if he plays with fire and gasoline that it might blow up in his face.
> 
> You, on the other hand got a "Heads up".  Do you have a problem with that?



But Robby - sweetie pie - pudding pop - 
You wouldn't go nutz on little me would you?
You might make me upset.
I might relapse.
Come on - I'll make it nice.
Real nice.
Whisper to me what you want - anything-
I'm game - It's your birthday!
Did I mention I'm double jointed.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> But Robby - sweetie pie - pudding pop -
> You wouldn't go nutz on little me would you?
> You might make me upset.
> I might relapse.
> Come on - I'll make it nice.
> Real nice.
> Whisper to me what you want - anything-
> I'm game - It's your birthday!
> Did I mention I'm double jointed.




My fingers are double jointed.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> But Robby - sweetie pie - pudding pop -
> You wouldn't go nutz on little me would you?
> You might make me upset.
> I might relapse.
> Come on - I'll make it nice.
> Real nice.
> Whisper to me what you want - anything-
> I'm game - It's your birthday!
> Did I mention I'm double jointed.



RUN ROB RUN!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> My fingers are double jointed.



That's a start!
Sounds fun.

Come closer...


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> RUN ROB RUN!



Ouch!

I tried to run, but my head is fuzzy from the cocktails and midol and I tripped over the walker!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I tried to run, but my head is fuzzy from the cocktails and midol and I tripped over the walker!



well, try to crawl away briskly then.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I tried to run, but my head is fuzzy from the cocktails and midol and I tripped over the walker!



Here - let me help you ...
Lay down here Sweetness.
Now where does it hurt?
I'll make it all better.




Did you think of a special birthday gift yet.
I've got a little "something" I learned 
in Amsterdam you might like!


----------



## rpmdfw




----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



Oh - so shy!
Just tell Wally what you desire.
I'll make it happen.
Look...




And it's got a seat and wheels - 
those could be fun.
Nobody'd blame you for being a bit 
"devilish" on your birthday.


----------



## wallyb

Rob-
Don't you think a bit of hedonism would be fun?
A lot of Fun!




Haven't you been a good boy?
Or maybe you were "bad"?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Oh my. I don't think my mother would want me to see this. I'll be somewhere else.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Woo hoo!  Party party!
> 
> Liberace?  Really?  Rosie, I'm gay, but I'm not THAT gay!
> 
> 
> Mmm kay.  If you want to keep it up, go right ahead, but you've been warned.  Birthdayzilla is watching you now.



Well Rob, if you don't like my present we can throw it back into the dumpster where it came from.

As for "keeping it up"...I thought that was a good thing???


----------



## turkygurl

> Wild Turkey is NASTY stuff!



Excuse me?  I'm a "Wild Turkey"! And that's where I got my name!


----------



## rosiep

Did anyone warn Rob about the hemmoroids that are mandatory when you turn forty? No? How about the leakage...anyone tell him about that yet?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Did anyone warn Rob about the hemmoroids that is mandatory when you turn forty? No? How about the leakage...anyone tell him about that yet?



Well this will kill the mood -  
Geesh -  girl did you not see what I was trying to get going?


----------



## rosiep

You were trying to lure Rob into mischief..and on his birthday! You outta be ashamed of yourself old man!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You were trying to lure Rob into mischief..and on his birthday! You outta be ashamed of yourself old man!



*I was not*!  -  I was just trying to give him - a - "gift"
A big, moist, warm, pulsating, make you eyes roll back in your head - gift.

I'm ignoring "old man" - I'll  allow you live a bit longer - you amuse me sometimes.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *I was not*!  -  I was just trying to give him - a - "gift"
> A big, moist, warm, pulsating, make you eyes roll back in your head - gift.
> 
> I'm ignoring "old man" - I'll  allow you live a bit longer - you amuse me sometimes.



An electric toilet bowl scrubber???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'm ignoring "old man" - I'll  allow you live a bit longer - you amuse me sometimes.



At Least it wasn't old lady.



rosiep said:


> An electric toilet bowl scrubber???



I never would have come up with that, good call Rosie!


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> *I was not*!  -  I was just trying to give him - a - "gift"
> A big, moist, warm, pulsating, make you eyes roll back in your head - gift.
> 
> I'm ignoring "old man" - I'll  allow you live a bit longer - you amuse me sometimes.





rosiep said:


> An electric toilet bowl scrubber???



Rosie -  What  - I mean how  exactly do you use your electric toilet bowl scrubber? 
Or Do I want to know?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie -  What  - I mean how  exactly do you use your electric toilet bowl scrubber?
> Or Do I want to know?



Do you mean when I'm alone or when the kids are in the house?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Do you mean when I'm alone or when the kids are in the house?



Did James ever find his dust buster?  
Or figure out why the washing machine is stuck on spin?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Did James ever find his dust buster?
> Or figure out why the washing machine is stuck on spin?



Yeah, I know...It's the main reason the girls don't eat carrots and zucchini

(didn't you miss me)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Yeah, I know...It's the main reason the girls don't eat carrots and zucchini
> 
> (didn't you miss me)



Ahhh ... last time we came over you made us STUFFED ZUCCHINI-
and CARROT CAKE! And I remember asking you about the unusual spice...
and ... and ...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Ahhh ... last time we came over you made us STUFFED ZUCCHINI-
> and CARROT CAKE! And I remember asking you about the unusual spice...
> and ... and ...



I thought you understood the risks of eating at my house?


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Excuse me?  I'm a "Wild Turkey"! And that's where I got my name!



Honey, if that's what you like, you can have it!  I think it tastes awful!  

I'd much rather drink Maker's Mark, Knob Creek, or Jack Daniels than WT!

To each his own, I guess.


----------



## rpmdfw

Wow.  I go off to a meeting at work, and come back to find all manner of innuendo stuff.   

Vegetables and cleaning apparatus?   

That must be why I like y'all so much!


----------



## rosiep

Would you like some zucchini bread Rob? I made it myself....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I thought you understood the risks of eating at my house?



Uuuugh!  

Now - I need a drink -
Can I get this on the rocks?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Uuuugh!
> 
> Now - I need a drink -
> Can I get this on the rocks?



You big baby...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Uuuugh!
> 
> Now - I need a drink -
> Can I get this on the rocks?



  I know.  Add Vodka, pour it over ice and serve it to circuit queens and club kids!  It'll be the new "Vodka & RedBull!"  

We'll be RICH!  BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## rosiep

What the heck...I'm game.

Listerine and vodka for everyone....
(well..we have to try it first ourselves don't we?)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> What the heck...I'm game.
> 
> Listerine and vodka for everyone....
> (well..we have to try it first ourselves don't we?)



Nope.  Just you.  

Then we'll see if you die. . .  I mean dance,  . . .  yeah . . . . that's it, We'll see if you dance on the tables . . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> scratchin:   I know.  Add Vodka, pour it over ice and serve it to circuit queens and club kids!  It'll be the new "Vodka & RedBull!"
> 
> We'll be RICH!  BWAHAHAHAHAHA!



*Trust me* - they'll beg to drink it after they 
hear about Rosie's "special recipe" for extra moist carrot cake!

I'm kinda woozy right now.


----------



## rosiep

You can't get rid of me that easily.

BTW: Nice sentiment to have on YOUR birthday....another year for you..none for me...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Trust me* - they'll beg to drink it after they
> hear about Rosie's "special recipe" for extra moist carrot cake!
> 
> I'm kinda woozy right now.



Eeeew..that made even me queasy.
Now about my creamed corn chowder...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You can't get rid of me that easily.
> 
> BTW: Nice sentiment to have on YOUR birthday....another year for you..none for me...



You get me wrong!

We'd HOPE that you'd make it through. 

If not, we'd understand that you'd given your life valiantly in the service of science!  Well, Mixology, actually, but same dif.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You get me wrong!
> 
> We'd HOPE that you'd make it through.
> 
> If not, we'd understand that you'd given your life valiantly in the service of science!  Well, Mixology, actually, but same dif.



Oh! well in that case...have some chowder..in a bread bowl..Just eat around the mold.


----------



## wallyb

Rosie - What about the Banana muffins? - What about those? 
Was that really extra fiber or ...  ?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh! well in that case...have some chowder..in a bread bowl..Just eat around the mold.



Ew.  I don't do chowder.  Me no likee clams.  Blech


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Ew.  I don't do chowder.  Me no likee clams.  Blech



It's corn silly...

See that age thing is kicking in already...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Rosie - What about the Banana muffins? - What about those?
> Was that really extra fiber or ...  ?



No worries..that was fiber.
but the chocolate cupcakes


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> No worries..that was fiber.
> but the chocolate cupcakes



But it seemed like a hair?
A curly hair.
Your's is straight -


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> But it seemed like a hair?
> A curly hair.
> Your's is straight -



Oh that...never mind that. It was waxing day...I knew I shouldn't have done that on the kitchen table.


----------



## rosiep

What happened? did everyone drink the mouthwash and pass out????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Oh that...never mind that. It was waxing day...I knew I shouldn't have done that on the kitchen table.








Pass the ipecac! NOW!


----------



## rosiep

Get a grip man! It's not like you've _never_ ingested a hair before....In fact I thought you picked them off toilet seats and saved them for your weirdo collection...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Get a grip man! It's not like you've _never_ ingested a hair before....In fact I thought you picked them off toilet seats and saved them for your weirdo collection...



Again - keep your gays straight -
that's Louie!


----------



## rpmdfw

Can we go back to guessing what's in the box?  

The current discussion is really gross.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Again - keep your gays straight -
> that's Louie!



   
Good one!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Can we go back to guessing what's in the box?
> 
> The current discussion is really gross.



I'm with Rob 
Work wife is sitting here eating a  
and its hard to keep a stright face.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Been reading through the last few pages...   I just dont know... I just, I uh...  Oh God, ummm, I..., I..., well I uh...   Oh F this!  You guys are crazy!   

But, oh so fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Been reading through the last few pages...   I just dont know... I just, I uh...  Oh God, ummm, I..., I..., well I uh...   Oh F this!  You guys are crazy!
> 
> But, oh so fun!



You're just NOW realizing that we're all crazy?

Where have you been?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I'm with Rob
> Work wife is sitting here eating a
> and its hard to keep a stright face.



She's eating a banana ... and it's hard for you?
Have I got that right?

That'd be the way to do it!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> You're just NOW realizing that we're all crazy?
> 
> Where have you been?



Actually, no.  Not all all.  But this just seemed to reach a whole new level.

(and I liked it )


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> She's eating a banana ... and it's hard for you?
> Have I got that right?
> 
> That'd be the way to do it!



Wouldn't that make him straight?


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Actually, no.  Not all all.  But this just seemed to reach a whole new level.
> 
> (and I liked it )



Sorry..it's just I was awol amost all of the last two weeks...I need to get it out of my system...then I'll go back to being just weird..not mega crazy.

Next week..promise


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> She's eating a banana ... and it's hard for you?
> Have I got that right?
> 
> That'd be the way to do it!



No it's it's... Never mind!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Wouldn't that make him straight?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Sorry..it's just I was awol amost all of the last two weeks...I need to get it out of my system...then I'll go back to being just weird..not mega crazy.
> 
> Next week..promise



Please dont.   

I like it!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're just NOW realizing that we're all crazy?
> 
> Where have you been?



I'm not crazy!
I know exactly what I'm doing - and exactly how to get it.
I'm playing these suckers like a Harp!





(oops - did I say that out loud)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Again - keep your gays straight -
> that's Louie!





jamieandben said:


> Good one!



Keep me out of your sick little games hairy boys. 

*I have found Jesus!*

He ran off to do the neighbor's lawn after he did a crappy job on mine, I have to go catch him before he runs off again, back in a bit.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *I have found Jesus!*
> 
> He ran off to do the neighbor's lawn after he did a crappy job on mine, I have to go catch him before he runs off again, back in a bit.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Keep me out of your sick little games hairy boys.
> 
> *I have found Jesus!*
> 
> He ran off to do the neighbor's lawn after he did a crappy job on mine, I have to go catch him before he runs off again, back in a bit.



Someone else seems to need...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Someone else seems to need...



I am not being unreasonable!

If I pay someone $5 to mow the lawn I expect them to do a darn good job!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

You folks ain't right!     I have read through the day's postings and at first, I was kind of miffed that you guys didn't post more during my painkiller days last week, and then it hit me.

I owe all of you a big   because, if you had been this funny last week, I would have torn my sutures.     Thanks everyone for caring enough to have been so restrained last week.   

Now back to the party.....Bottoms up everyone!


----------



## starann

rpmdfw said:


> Everything I ever wanted?  I've already got that!  They're names are Scott and Tolliver.
> 
> Thanks!




AWWWWW I am all faclempt...that was truely sweet!

HAPPY B-day!


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> You folks ain't right!
> ....*Bottoms up everyone*!



Now who's being bad? Bottoms up indeed!


----------



## starann

rosiep said:


> Now who's being bad? Bottoms up indeed!



Now if were were REALLY being bad....it would be bottoms DOWN!!!!!


----------



## wallyb

Yeah! It's *NOT *Rob's Birthday!





 Back to your normal programing.​


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah! It's *NOT *Rob's Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to your normal programing.​



But today IS the day that my boss is taking us out to lunch to celebrate my birthday, so let the party continue!  Woo hoo!




Eat, drink and be Mary.  You Marys!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> But today IS the day that my boss is taking us out to lunch to celebrate my birthday, so let the party continue!  Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat, drink and be Mary.  You Marys!



Oooh - Gee thanks   But really yesterday was so gosh darn exciting  
I really don't think we could stand more excitment  
we could get an aneurism (please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




take me now) from all the grandeur and hoopla.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oooh - Gee thanks   But really yesterday was so gosh darn exciting
> I really don't think we could stand more excitment
> we could get an aneurism (please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take me now) from all the grandeur and hoopla.



*HOOPLA!*


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> *HOOPLA!*



Oooops -  I think I meant hullaballoo 
- you know all the great "fun"  so very fun  
soo so so much .... f    u    n   

Anyway - I don't think we could take any more of all that "fun"-  
more would just be gilding the lilly really - and anyway - at your advanced age - Do you - really - think - you - should...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Or we could celebrate that I am heading down to Disney on Sunday


----------



## OrlandoMike

In case you haven't noticed....

Your big brother is back from his cruise....

Just saying.....


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oooops -  I think I meant hullaballoo
> - you know all the great "fun"  so very fun
> soo so so much .... f    u    n
> 
> Anyway - I don't think we could take any more of all that "fun"-
> more would just be gilding the lilly really - and anyway - at your advanced age - Do you - really - think - you - should...



Oh please!  If you can handle it with more than a decade's head start on me, I can handle it as a mere child of 40 by comparison.


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Or we could celebrate that I am heading down to Disney on Sunday



Not in Rob's Shower Thread we can't  
- not without a steel cage death match between you and Rob -  
Do you feel lucky punk? Do you?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> In case you haven't noticed....
> 
> Your big brother is back from his cruise....
> 
> Just saying.....



Oh pish!
Pish I say!
Double Pish.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh please!  If you can handle it with more than a decade's head start on me, I can handle it as a mere child of 40 by comparison.



Yeah - more of the funny fun fun fun.  
and yet.... NO.

Oooh and the "decade" thing ... stop you're killing me.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> - not without a steel cage death match between you and Rob -
> Do you feel lucky punk? Do you?



My money is on Ken!  I always say....never get in the way of a guy planning a Disney vacation!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah - more of the funny fun fun fun.
> and yet.... NO.
> 
> Oooh and the "decade" thing ... stop you're killing me.



Well, I was TRYING to be nice and not mention that it's actuall TWO DECADES . . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> My money is on Ken!  I always say....never get in the way of a guy planning a Disney vacation!



Put your money away, Mike.

I'm not going to fight Ken.

That's just Wally trying to stir up controversy.  

Some elderly folks like him just have to create drama so that they've got something to do until the Matlock reruns start.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> My money is on Ken!  I always say....never get in the way of a guy planning a Disney vacation!



That's a sucker bet!  
Rob would choke him with the veil the second his back was turned!


----------



## wallyb

Us "elderly" are also big fans of this...





Wanna dance Robby? ... bring it!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Us "elderly" are also big fans of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna dance Robby? ... bring it!



Nah.  I think we'd better stop before I go all Bridezilla and you revert to "Sweetness and Light Wally".


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Nah.  I think we'd better stop before I go all Bridezilla and you revert to "Sweetness and Light Wally".



That's what I thought.  

Good choice.


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, if Wally won't let my birthday party continue, and last week's ice cream social is over, we need a new theme for the rest of this week.

Any suggestions?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, if Wally won't let my birthday party continue, and last week's ice cream social is over, we need a new theme for the rest of this week.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Not that I won't "let"
I just thought maybe it would be hard to sustain 
such a stellar event of that magnitude  
Again so fun.  

We could vote - like now!
Polls open for the next hour!
And go!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I vote for that drag queen twister thing!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I vote for that drag queen twister thing!



drag queen twister thing?   

Did I miss something?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I vote for that drag queen twister thing!



There's one
Thanks Mike.
The votes are rolling in fast-
Just 50 more minutes  

*crickets chirping*


----------



## rpmdfw

How would that work?  Would we each have to come up with a drag queen name?   

<shudder>


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> How would that work?  Would we each have to come up with a drag queen name?
> 
> <shudder>



I'll help you come up with one  
PAL!  BUDDY!  FRIEND!


----------



## turkygurl

Oooh games!  I like games.  How about a drinking game.  We all turn on the Olympic coverage and every time they say "Michael Phelps" we take a drink.  I give it an hour until we're so smashed we can't type anymore.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Oooh games!  I like games.  How about a drinking game.  We all turn on the Olympic coverage and every time they say "Michael Phelps" we take a drink.  I give it an hour until we're so smashed we can't type anymore.



Aren't you at work?  How do you propose to play drinking games at work?

But we COULD have an Olympics theme and post pictures of the hottest, I mean most athletic athletes!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'll help you come up with one
> PAL!  BUDDY!  FRIEND!



I am PERFECTLY CAPABLE of coming up with my own drag name, thank you very much.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Oooh games!  I like games.  How about a drinking game.  We all turn on the Olympic coverage and every time they say "Michael Phelps" we take a drink.  I give it an hour until we're so smashed we can't type anymore.



Thanks for your vote!



rpmdfw said:


> Aren't you at work?  How do you propose to play drinking games at work?
> 
> But we COULD have an Olympics theme and post pictures of the hottest, I mean most athletic athletes!



Rob stop trying to influence the vote - this is not Florida - 
We don't mess with voting for our own profit.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I am PERFECTLY CAPABLE of coming up with my own drag name, thank you very much.



Trying to help out.  

Gee some people


----------



## turkygurl

My boss is gone the rest of the week.  Although it would only take about 4 drinks before I wouldn't be able to type.  

Did anyone catch Bob Costas' remark after Michael Phelps' interview after winning the 4x200 relay.  It was beneath even Costas.  "For all of you who have been wondering, it appears Michael Phelps CAN do it with his eyes closed."

For shame, Costas.  For shame.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> "For all of you who have been wondering, it appears Michael Phelps CAN do it with his eyes closed."



Taken out of context that quote sounds kinda dirty . . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob stop trying to influence the vote - this is not Florida -
> We don't mess with voting for our own profit.



I'm not trying to influence the vote, I'm LOBBYING!


----------



## turkygurl

With the tone of voice and the inflection Costas used, the context WAS dirty.  The only thing missing was a little eyebrow wiggle.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Taken out of context that quote sounds kinda dirty . . . .




As long as he does it with his mouth closed, I am game   *wink*


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not trying to influence the vote, I'm LOBBYING!



You're a *hanging chad!*


----------



## wallyb

Geeee Rob!

Just 15 minutes to go and 2 half baked votes -
not what I'd call a quorum really? sad.  

Let's see - if we combined them we'd have -
an Olympic event of drunken drag queens playing twister.


----------



## wallyb

*Poll Closed - Vote Over!*


----------



## wallyb

Sorry West coast peeps -  Where were you?  
Asleep?    Too bad.  

Rob - what do you want to do?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Sorry West coast peeps -  Where were you?
> Asleep?    Too bad.
> 
> Rob - what do you want to do?



Sorry.  I just got back from lunch.  

I'm fine with either Olympics or Drag Queens.


----------



## rosiep

Can't we do both?


----------



## turkygurl

How about Drag Queen Olympics?  We each get to pick a character and a sport.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I like that, it'll be an excuse to have a drag race


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I like that, it'll be an excuse to have a drag race



Like you need an excuse to get into a dress.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Like you need an excuse to get into a dress.



You know I need no excuse to wear a dress. I was going to wear the one you sent over but there seems to be a big hole cut out of the backside, any idea how that happened?


----------



## rpmdfw

So is this it, then?


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You know I need no excuse to wear a dress. I was going to wear the one you sent over but there seems to be a big hole cut out of the backside, any idea how that happened?



Ask wally he sent it to me.  
I was just passing it along.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Ask wally he sent it to me.
> I was just passing it along.



Ok, that explains the the overpowering peroxide smell when I opened the box, I nearly passed out. But what's that other smell ?


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok, that explains the the overpowering peroxide smell when I opened the box, I nearly passed out. But what's that other smell ?



Rosie's Goat.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Aww look everyone, the monkey is ready for the Party!

or is that Wally? It's hard to tell under all the make-up . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

And here are the front runners in the first event of the Drag Olympics:  The Shot Put.






Notice that, instead of merely _throwing_ the shot put as they do in normal olympics, the drag queens put them into their bras and run to nearest bar to down a SHOT screaming "PUT it in my mouth!" (meaning the cocktail, of course) before running back to the starting line and repeating the process.  The one who does the most shots without falling down wins the gold medal.

Just fascinating. 

And in case any of you were wondering; yes, these amazing athletes CAN do it with their eyes closed!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Sorry I missed the whole nominating and voting process.  I was at the hospital waiting for my little cousin to come into this world.  She is here ~ all 10 lbs. 14 ounces of her!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Sorry I missed the whole nominating and voting process.  I was at the hospital waiting for my little cousin to come into this world.  She is here ~ all 10 lbs. 14 ounces of her!!!



Shh!

Don't interrupt while we're watching the drag queens compete in the shot put!


----------



## rpmdfw

Wow.  This Shot Put competition can go on for a while, can't it?  These queens sure can drink!

Why don't we cut to another event and come back to this one as it nears its conclusion.

So, what event shall we watch in the meantime?

Anyone?


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Sorry I missed the whole nominating and voting process.  I was at the hospital waiting for my little cousin to come into this world.  She is here ~ all 10 lbs. 14 ounces of her!!!



Congratulations  I love babies   

As for the queens...I'd be flat out just due to the heels alone!

and Jamie...my goat hates you


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Wow.  This Shot Put competition can go on for a while, can't it?  These queens sure can drink!
> 
> Why don't we cut to another event and come back to this one as it nears its conclusion.
> 
> So, what event shall we watch in the meantime?
> 
> Anyone?



We could watch my goat kick Jamies butt...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> We could watch my goat kick Jamies butt...



But this is the DRAG QUEEN OLYMPICS, Rosie!

Not the Goat olympics!


----------



## rosiep

But..but (whine whine) Jamie implied my goat smells....and I bathe him at least once every two years!!

How about we watch the queens hit the little ball back and forth...you know the game...they have paddles and stuff....


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> We could watch my goat kick Jamies butt...



Bring it on!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Bring it on!



In a minute...he's...uh....um..pooping.


----------



## turkygurl

How about the "Quick Change Competition"?  See who can change from their everyday look to their FABULOUS alter ego look the fastest.

READY...

SET...

GO!!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> How about the "Quick Change Competition"?  See who can change from their everyday look to their FABULOUS alter ego look the fastest.
> 
> READY...
> 
> SET...
> 
> GO!!!!!



Ooh!  That's always a good one!

They get extra points for difficulty if they wear a corset that needs to be laced up the back, or if their heels are over 6 inches high.    This events has got a very high injury rate, surprisingly enough.

Plus they have to stick the landing, or they might get points deducted.


----------



## turkygurl

And they must be able to perform the YMCA without their wigs, chests (can I say that instead?), or eyelashes falling off.  That's a requirement.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> And they must be able to perform the YMCA without their wigs, ****s, or eyelashes falling off.  That's a requirement.



That's right!  With points deducted if they don't lip-synch correctly or if they don't do the "M" the right way.  (None of that ballerina looking nonsense)


----------



## turkygurl

You know, I think we're on to something here.  Since PI will be closed next year for Gay Days, someone ought to have some other fun events (like these).  We could hand out medals.  The events would be open to anyone (although there would have to be qualifying matches).


----------



## wallyb

It appears dressage may be 
getting under way!


----------



## turkygurl

This is what I'm talking about.  ALL kinds of events.  It would be AWESOME!


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Since PI will be closed next year for Gay Days


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> It appears dressage may be
> getting under way!



Oooh!  Dressage in Dresses!  It's so festive!


----------



## rpmdfw

And look!  It appears that the first of the Syncronized Swimming teams has just arrived!






Pity that the costumes are so drab this year.  It was so much better when they got to wear the flamboyant costumes.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Ask wally he sent it to me.
> I was just passing it along.



First of all I sent that to you for the Pot-Luck in your trailer park-
Remember crying how you had nothing nice to wear to impress the bumpkins-
Second you know Louie will never fit into that. Never. 
Not without some side panels added a can of Pam and a shoehorn!


----------



## rpmdfw

And over in the Field House, the marksmanship competition is beginning!






Watch out!  That's Iona BigGun!  She's a 2 time Gold Medalist in this event!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

The swimming competition is starting over in the vodka filled pool.


----------



## wallyb

And *Rhythmic Floor Dance* is starting...


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> The swimming competition is starting over in the vodka filled pool.



Oh, Louie!  What a great shot of Lois Qualifying-Time!  Sadly, after all these years, she's not the competitor she once was.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And *Rhythmic Floor Dance* is starting...



I want my leg warmers back!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I want my leg warmers back!



Sorry, Rosie.   That's Sharon OtherPeoplesClothes.  She's the underdog in that event and always works in borrowed uniforms.   She tends to lose her own clothes.  Quite sad, but she's definitely got potential.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> First of all I sent that to you for the Pot-Luck in your trailer park-
> Remember cry how you had nothing nice to wear to impress the bumpkins-
> Second you know Louie will never fit into that. Never.
> Not without some side panels added a can of Pam and a shoehorn!



Well it was to big for me so i pass it on, and you know he's been on a diet. 
We are not bumpkins were REDNECKS get it right.
Will you damn yankees ever learn?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Sorry, Rosie.   That's Sharon OtherPeoplesClothes.  She's the underdog in that event and always works in borrowed uniforms.   She tends to lose her own clothes.  Quite sad, but she's definitely got potential.



Is that why she has Wally's frilly pink panties on?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Is that why she has Wally's frilly pink panties on?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Well it was to big for me so i pass it on, and you know he's been on a diet.
> We are not bumpkins were REDNECKS get it right.
> Will you damn yankees ever learn?



Thank you for that  

You're in the wrong crowd for fat jokes blondie


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Thank you for that
> 
> You're in the wrong crowd for fat jokes blondie



Louie...we all know you have small hips, small feet, small....well...you know...


----------



## rosiep

PS..didn't you like it better when I confused you with Rob?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Louie...we all know you have small hips, small feet, small....well...you know...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Louie...we all know you have small hips, small feet, small....well...you know...



socks


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> socks



Bank Account!
(oooh that's hitting below the belt)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Louie...we all know you have small hips, small feet, small....well...you know...



and why are you picking on me, I thought we were on the same side! Joining forces to overthrow the oppressive peroxide regime!

And I will have you know I have humongo sasquatch feet!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> and why are you picking on me, I thought we were on the same side! Joining forces to overthrow the oppressive peroxide regime!
> 
> And I will have you know I have humongo sasquatch feet!



Do you have a cute name for those hips too?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Do you have a cute name for those hips too?



I call them crushers, wanna find out why?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> and *why are you picking on me*, I thought we were on the same side! Joining forces to overthrow the oppressive peroxide regime!
> 
> And I will have you know I have humongo sasquatch feet!



I thought you were Rob...


----------



## rosiep

Wally..did you see how he was trying to turn me against you???

I don't believe you use peroxide..(if you promise to believe I don't know Clairol)


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> and why are you picking on me, I thought we were on the same side! Joining forces to overthrow the oppressive peroxide regime!
> 
> And I will have you know I have humongo sasquatch feet!



You should stage a coo?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally..did you see how he was trying to turn me against you???
> 
> I don't believe you use peroxide..(if you promise to believe I don't know Clairol)



Of course I believe you dear. 
Now let's push Louie into traffic!


----------



## rosiep

Louie....How did your wedding planner get out there in the middle of that busy intersection?

Wally!!! Bad Wally!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, kids, I'm outa here for the night, and I most likely won't be on tomorrow.  I'm having oral surgery in the morning and they tell me I should expect to be sleeping the rest of the day.  I'll try to catch up on Friday some time.

Keep those Drag Olympic Dreams alive while I'm gone!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh Rob!

Good luck with that!  

Hopefully they will give you some good drugs and we can mess with you while your buzzed!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, kids, I'm outa here for the night, and I most likely won't be on tomorrow.  I'm having oral surgery in the morning



Is this "code" for a little Nip Tuck - you know - before the big day?


----------



## wallyb

Another swimmer ready to go...






Those new high tech swimsuits are really somthing  

Guess the point is - it helps reduce "drag" in the water - so they can go faster.
Not sure the hair won't slow her down a bit - but one can't abandon all glamour just for a gold trinket.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Another swimmer ready to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those new high tech swimsuits are really somthing
> 
> Guess the point is - it helps reduce "drag" in the water - so they can go faster.
> Not sure the hair won't slow her down a bit - but one can't abandon all glamour just for a gold trinket.





I love those boots, and the cat hiding in the corner is funny.


----------



## wallyb

And *finally* the wrestling team 
seems to be ready to grapple!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh Rob!
> 
> Good luck with that!
> 
> Hopefully they will give you some good drugs and we can mess with you while your buzzed!



I logged on very quickly while waiting for Scott to get ready to take me to in to have my face drilled open and saw this. 

Wow.  Can you just feel the compassion here?

Not "I hope you recover quickly" or "Maybe it won't be THAT painful"

No, no.  The sentiment is "Come back here when you're messed up so you can entertain us!" 

Gee, thanks!  I'm feeling the love now!   

 

j/k Mike.  Thanks for wishing me luck.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Another swimmer ready to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those new high tech swimsuits are really somthing
> 
> Guess the point is - it helps reduce "drag" in the water - so they can go faster.
> Not sure the hair won't slow her down a bit - but one can't abandon all glamour just for a gold trinket.





wallyb said:


> And *finally* the wrestling team
> seems to be ready to grapple!



Wow.  They look like formidable competitors, don't they!

Wally, I don't recognize either of these Olympians.  Do you know their names, or what they're previous performances in their events has been?   Or are they mysterious "Dark Horse" entries that no one knows?


----------



## jamieandben

I see Ali Wella, the US compact discus hopeful from Boston is ready for her first Drag Queen Olympics.




She reminds me of someone I know...


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> I logged on very quickly while waiting for Scott to get ready to take me to in to have my face drilled open and saw this.
> 
> Wow.  Can you just feel the compassion here?
> 
> Not "I hope you recover quickly" or "Maybe it won't be THAT painful"
> 
> No, no.  The sentiment is "Come back here when you're messed up so you can entertain us!"
> 
> Gee, thanks!  I'm feeling the love now!
> 
> 
> 
> j/k Mike.  Thanks for wishing me luck.



Rob I hope you recover quickly.  
JK i hope all goes well, take care , see ya when your feeling better.


----------



## Timrobb

Wishing you a speedy recovery!

Hey, who knew that Wally would clean up so nicely - where did you get those boots Wally??


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Wally, I don't recognize either of these Olympians.  Do you know their names



I believe it's Anita Pricecheck and Iona Trailer.....


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just a reminder...

Lets keep the pics "Disney friendly".....or at least as close to that as possible!

After all, Rob will be comming home this afternoon under heavy medication!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Just a reminder...
> 
> Lets keep the pics "Disney friendly".....or at least as close to that as possible!
> 
> After all, Rob will be comming home this afternoon under heavy medication!



*So we should add mouse ears?*


----------



## wallyb

WOW!
The coaching team for ladies gymnastics
from Lipglossastan - is P.O.ed at the last set of scores.  






Bet the whole team gets a good beating tonight for that!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey new theme!

Pitty party for Rob!

 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtMizMQ6oM


----------



## rpmdfw

I'm back.  It didn't go too bad.  They gave me darvisett, and I'll be off to bed shortly.  On the whole, I don't recommend having two apicoectomies on the same day, but I DO recommend having them put you to sleep for the whole shebang.  And getting darvisett.


----------



## wallyb

Tooth fairy sent this over...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0_XKOEtjKI


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Wishing you a rapid recovery Rob!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey new theme!
> Pitty party for Rob!



Don't we always pity Rob a bit everyday?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> They gave me darvisett



That's it?  Darvisett?  Geesh, I would have demanded something along the lines of a small morphine drip!  

I HATE dental work!

Hope your feeling better!  Overall that went pretty quick!


----------



## wallyb

Hey Rob - When will your mouth be up and running?






I mean - When will your mouth be in service again?






Wait - both of those came out wrong - oh well


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hope you feel better soon Rob!

Hey everyone, the cat's away! Break out the chickens and let's dance!


----------



## rosiep

Can I have some of that darvisett? I'm such a lightweight..It'll do me good. I want something _to do me _good today


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> I want something _to do me _good today



me too


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> me too



Awww Ken, calm down, only 3 more days!


----------



## rosiep

What does one wear to a pity party? I can't seem to come up with anything ...so....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> What does one wear to a pity party? I can't seem to come up with anything ...so....



I'm sure anything you come up with 
we'll find *pitiful.*


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> Awww Ken, calm down, only 3 more days!





mmmm Prince Philip, that'll do it


----------



## wallyb

oh no!
Looks like we have a man going down-
I mean - a man down over at the 100 meter sashay!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I've allerted 1st aid!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm sure anything you come up with
> we'll find *pitiful.*



Then why do you keep asking* for my hand me downs?

*begging


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Then why do you keep asking* for my hand me downs?
> 
> *begging



I always need dusting rags.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I always need dusting rags.



Don't Cally Rosie a dusty rag  

Sure she's seen better days, but haven't most of you common people?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Don't Cally Rosie a dusty rag
> 
> Sure she's seen better days, but haven't most of you common people?




Common?  There is nothing common about me   

*wink*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Common?  There is nothing common about me
> 
> *wink*



(I was talking about Wally, I just didn't want to single him out, thanks for creating an awkward situation)


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> (I was talking about Wally, I just didn't want to single him out, thanks for creating an awkward situation)



*takes a bow*
You are so welcome  *wink*


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Don't Cally Rosie a dusty rag
> 
> Sure she's seen better days, but haven't most of you common people?



Aren't you a regular Prince Charming! Defending my honor like that......
Where's the smiley with it's tongue sticking out????


----------



## wallyb

looks like they're starting their 
stretching in prep for the..
"Oh my gaaawd size 14 pumps are on sale!" Dash


----------



## ConcKahuna

For some reason that drag queen reminds me of Jodi Foster.  Not sure why.


----------



## wallyb

Disaster strikes over at 
*The Updo High Jump!*


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> For some reason that drag queen reminds me of Jodi Foster.  Not sure why.



Because they both are hiding a "little secret" poorly?


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Because they both are hiding a "little secret" poorly?



 

Although if you look through that Photobucket album, the guy is quite cute in normal clothing.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Although if you look through that Photobucket album, the guy is quite cute in normal clothing.



This is not normal?


----------



## wallyb

Big wet kitty kisses to all of you!
Hee heee - that tickles!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Big wet kitty kisses to all of you!
> Hee heee - that tickles!



Jeez!  Here too Wally?

You feeling ok hun???


----------



## rosiep

I hate when he gets like this 

Come on Jenn it's up to you and me to get things back on track...Can you be baad? I mean really really bad?

Good! Me too!b


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Disaster strikes over at
> *The Updo High Jump!*




Wally!  What was the disaster at the Updo High Jump?


----------



## MonorailMan

I don't recall ever seeing a picture of Wally. (Aside from the one in drag, of course.  ) My curiosity has been piqued.


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a picture of Wally. (Aside from the one in drag, of course.  ) My curiosity has been piqued.



He looks just like his dog Stella.

(seriously you can find him in the What do you look like thread..sorry I'm not searching for the page..I'm too lazy  )


----------



## MonorailMan

rosiep said:


> He looks just like his dog Stella.
> 
> (seriously you can find him in the What do you look like thread..sorry I'm not searching for the page..I'm too lazy  )



*runs back from the "So what do you look like?" topic*

THERE he is! I can't believe I've never seen that picture. This forum has too many sexy people.  Now I'm feeling inadequate.


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> *runs back from the "So what do you look like?" topic*
> 
> THERE he is! I can't believe I've never seen that picture. This forum has too many sexy people.  Now I'm feeling inadequate.



Oh Please! If I were a gay man I'd totally do you..why if I were a straight woman I'd have at you.. if I were a one eyed cyclops....well.....you get the picture...you're a cutie!

PS..just don't tell Wally he's sexy..it'd go straight to his _head_


----------



## OrlandoMike

Dude!  Post pics of you as a Cadet!   I would of me, except they are all in black and white!


----------



## MonorailMan

rosiep said:


> Oh Please! If I were a gay man I'd totally do you..why if I were a straight woman I'd have at you.. if I were a one eyed cyclops....well.....you get the picture...you're a cutie!
> 
> PS..just don't tell Wally he's sexy..it'd go straight to his _head_



  
Thank you. That made my day. What if you were a Manga cartoon?




We'd be a perfect match! 



OrlandoMike said:


> Dude!  Post pics of you as a Cadet!   I would of me, except they are all in black and white!



Black and white can be good. There aren't enough black and white photos any more.  

I don't have any pictures of me as a Cadet. Isn't that sad?  All I have are the memories........and a video I saw somewhere online a few months ago of Hoppy yelling at me for being out of form during a full runthrough after having just changed about 10 sets.


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> Thank you. That made my day. What if you were a Manga cartoon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd be a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> Black and white can be good. There aren't enough black and white photos any more.
> 
> :




I love black and white photos.  If I were a manga cartoon our future would be set in celluloid.


----------



## MonorailMan

rosiep said:


> I love black and white photos.  If I were a manga cartoon our future would be set in celluloid.



Since film is slowly disappearing, black and white photos have become a lot more scarce. (Sorry guys: removing the color in Photoshop doesn't count in my opinion.  ) I have an enlarger but since I moved into this house and updated a lot of my equipment with digital shtuff I really don't have any place to turn into a darkroom. It's a shame because B/W printing can be a lot of fun. Oh well.  

By the way, Rosie.....if you'd like a celluloid future..........
Face Your Manga


----------



## rosiep

MonorailMan said:


> Since film is slowly disappearing, black and white photos have become a lot more scarce. (Sorry guys: removing the color in Photoshop doesn't count in my opinion.  )* I have an enlarger* but since I moved into this house and updated *a lot of my equipment* with digital shtuff I really don't have any place to turn into a darkroom. It's a shame because B/W printing can be a lot of fun. Oh well.
> 
> By the way, Rosie.....if you'd like a celluloid future..........
> Face Your Manga



Was that as dirty as I think it was??


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Was that as dirty as I think it was??



Nope.  You're just a dirty girl!


----------



## MonorailMan

You so duuurty!  
That's why we love you. 

I'm not good at the art of double entendre......so unfortunately I wasn't being a dirty bird.   Or waaaas I?


----------



## rosiep

I just showered! I'm as clean as a whistle

(ok, a whistle found in the gutter in NYC..but I'm trying)


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I've got asphalt under my nails, reek of polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons, and am SO tired -- 30 hours of OT in the past 6 days but I'm glad -- REALLY GLAD -- you're clean as a whistle, Sister Rosie.  Nobody'd best be bringin' their enlarged equipment anywhere around here -- I am JUST WAY TOO TIRED...

Hi everybody!


----------



## rosiep

Glad to have yo back woman! Now, go pour yourself a humongous glass of whatever it is you like to drink, put up your feet and have a go t some of the newbies on the Intro boards.


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I've got asphalt under my nails, reek of polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons, and am SO tired ...


 
Hmmm ... sounds like quite the party to me!


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> I just showered! I'm as clean as a whistle
> 
> (ok, a whistle found in the gutter in NYC..but I'm trying)


 
That just goes to show you can take the girl out of the gutter but ... well, ah ... aw heck, it's Rosie ... the gutter seems somewhat normal!  Love ya' Rosie!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Saxton said:


> Hmmm ... sounds like quite the party to me!



Hmmmmmm... it DID have its moments and I get to do it all over again next week.


----------



## wallyb

*Start This special new week with a Hoppy Heart!*


----------



## turkygurl

Ok, why is "Sweetness and Light" Wally back again?  What happened?!?!?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

turkygurl said:


> Ok, why is "Sweetness and Light" Wally back again?  What happened?!?!?



Not sure...  It started last week.  I am very worried...


----------



## turkygurl

I thought I slapped it out of him.

Wally!  What happened to you.  I thought the two of us blondes were sticking together.  You are disappointing me.


----------



## wallyb

*Well geepers!
Some not nice people started up that nasty rummer 
about me being naughty and mean - I so sad.*  

*But now - I'm going to turn that frown upside down!
Happy times right over the next rainbow!*​


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wally!

You sit down and listen to me!

I've got a ton on my plate this week, including a hurricane that is gonna rip through my neighborhood.  Florida is in a state of emergency!

I am NOT in the mood for this sweetness!

Because of the state of emergency I am demanding that you slap yourself out of this mess!  Really, I need the regular.....hmmm is that the word I am looking for........lets just say I need the old.......oh wait that may not be the right word either.......

WE NEED THE SNARKY, SARCASTIC, WHITTY, BLEACH BLONDE WALLY BACK!

Do you understand?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Wally!
> 
> You sit down and listen to me!
> 
> I've got a ton on my plate this week, including a hurricane that is gonna rip through my neighborhood.  Florida is in a state of emergency!
> 
> I am NOT in the mood for this sweetness!
> 
> Because of the state of emergency I am demanding that you slap yourself out of this mess!  Really, I need the regular.....hmmm is that the word I am looking for........lets just say I need the old.......oh wait that may not be the right word either.......
> 
> WE NEED THE SNARKY, SARCASTIC, WHITTY, BLEACH BLONDE WALLY BACK!
> 
> Do you understand?




*DITTO!*


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Wally!
> 
> You sit down and listen to me!
> 
> I've got a ton on my plate this week, including a hurricane that is gonna rip through my neighborhood.  Florida is in a state of emergency!
> 
> I am NOT in the mood for this sweetness!
> 
> Because of the state of emergency I am demanding that you slap yourself out of this mess!  Really, I need the regular.....hmmm is that the word I am looking for........lets just say I need the old.......oh wait that may not be the right word either.......
> 
> WE NEED THE SNARKY, SARCASTIC, WHITTY, BLEACH BLONDE WALLY BACK!
> 
> Do you understand?







*If wishing could only make is so 
then I'd be having gum drops for lunch Mikey!*




*But I do hope your Dolly House does not huff and puff away.*

*See I've got meanies to dissuade - I just know Joy will win out!​*
What's Bleach? ​


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wally,

As a Mod I have to warn you...

I do have special powers in a state of emergency!

So you decide, be yourself, or spend the rest of the week in the basement where it is safe from the mean ole twister!


----------



## rpmdfw




----------



## wallyb

*Gee - Not Nice - I must say-
I'm just trying to allay some misconceptions with a little "kindness"-
And you're both yelling at me.
It's hurting my feelings...*




*And hurting my ears.*​*

Friends help friends!*​


----------



## OrlandoMike

Final warning!  And no, Auntie Em does not have Bourbon and snacks in the celler!


----------



## wallyb

*Where's Toto?
He's such a scamp!​*





*Friends support friends.*​*This is so topsy-turvy!
So I'm in trouble for being nice?​*


----------



## turkygurl

Maybe Wally got caught up in the tornado and bumped his head on the window pane?  So this is all a weird dream...  I want snarky Wally back, NOW!


----------



## wallyb

*No ouchy here Sweetness!
Just dizzy with delight.*




*Delighted - We've got a WHOLE week TOGETHER! 
Blessings!*​


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> *Well geepers!
> Some not nice people started up that nasty rummer
> about me being naughty and mean - I so sad.*​




_I_ never said you were mean, and naughty is a good quality in my book! ​


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> _I_ never said you were mean, and naughty is a good quality in my book!



*Oh my britches -  you seem a little guilty!*




*Let polish your conscience up all sparkly new.  *
Now if the other two could only 
learn the same lesson - I'd be ever so happy!

*Words hurt.*​


----------



## starann

I just ate, came on here to see "Sweet Wally"  Now I must excuse myself to bring back up the lunch I just ate.........


Chicken Ceasar Wrap doesn't look so nice the 2nd time around.



Thanks, now I will be hungry later and have to actually cook something.  UGH!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I may not be helping the cause here, however, as much as I enjoy snarky Wally ~ this exchange between Wally and Mike has also been quite amusing.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I may not be helping the cause here, however, as much as I enjoy snarky Wally ~ this exchange between Wally and Mike has also been quite amusing.



*Well I'm glad it brightened your day -
but I wouldn't call it an exchange per say -
It was scary for me - my little heart is still racing.
Mike yelled at me - me - the little underling!*
*I think that's what tyrants do - right?*



*Love and understanding might work better.​*


----------



## rpmdfw

Since it's a new week, we'll need a new theme.

As fun as the Drag Queen Olympics were, I think it's time we move on, don't you?

What fun themes can we come up with?

Something we can have lots of fun with.  Maybe a bit snarky. 

Nothing to do with any of the following words: sweet, sunshine, happy, rainbow, sparkle, flower, raindrops, roses, kittens, kettles, or mittens.

Perhaps a Roaring Twenties theme?  Gangsters, guns, bootleg booze, and flappers?

Or a wild wild west theme?  Cowboys, whisky, gunfights?

What do you all think?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

turkygurl said:


> I thought I slapped it out of him.
> 
> Wally!  What happened to you.  I thought the two of us blondes were sticking together.  You are disappointing me.



Rob threatened to explode in another frenzy of bridezilla anger and Wally reverted.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I've already got a pitcher of Hurricanes in the fridge! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWwyjmSbJPs


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Since it's a new week, we'll need a new theme.
> 
> As fun as the Drag Queen Olympics were, I think it's time we move on, don't you?
> 
> What fun themes can we come up with?
> 
> Something we can have lots of fun with.  Maybe a bit snarky.
> 
> Nothing to do with any of the following words: sweet, sunshine, happy, rainbow, sparkle, flower, raindrops, roses, kittens, kettles, or mittens.
> 
> Perhaps a Roaring Twenties theme?  Gangsters, guns, bootleg booze, and flappers?
> 
> Or a wild wild west theme?  Cowboys, whisky, gunfights?
> 
> What do you all think?



I was going to suggest Sweet Happy Sunshine Rainbow Cowboys


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was going to suggest Sweet Happy Sunshine Rainbow Cowboys



Yeah, that's not going to work.  Try again.

Ooh!  Maybe we should have a hurricane party!

As in the drinks from New Orleans!  LOL

Southern Decadence IS coming up.  We could use that for a theme . . .


----------



## ConcKahuna

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was going to suggest Sweet Happy Sunshine Rainbow Cowboys



Havent we done cowboys 2 or 3 times?  Not that I'm complaining!

How about we talk home improvements?  I'll bring the construction workers!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

1.  hurricane party  


A tradition of the south to hold a get-together before or during a hurricane in which large quantities of alcohol are consumed. This is because there will most likely be nothing else to do during the hurricane, due to the lack of electricity.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Since it's a new week, we'll need a new theme.
> 
> As fun as the Drag Queen Olympics were, I think it's time we move on, don't you?
> 
> What fun themes can we come up with?
> 
> Something we can have lots of fun with.  Maybe a bit snarky.
> 
> Nothing to do with any of the following words: sweet, sunshine, happy, rainbow, sparkle, flower, raindrops, roses, kittens, kettles, or mittens.
> 
> Perhaps a Roaring Twenties theme?  Gangsters, guns, bootleg booze, and flappers?
> 
> Or a wild wild west theme?  Cowboys, whisky, gunfights?
> 
> What do you all think?



*It could be a My Little Pony sleep over?

*





*That would be good wholesome fun for all!
*​


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Havent we done cowboys 2 or 3 times?  Not that I'm complaining!
> 
> How about we talk home improvements?  I'll bring the construction workers!!



Let's not bring the construction workers in just yet.  We may need them to replace rooves later in the week.  Don't want them drunk while they're up there.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> 1.  hurricane party
> 
> 
> A tradition of the south to hold a get-together before or during a hurricane in which large quantities of alcohol are consumed. This is because there will most likely be nothing else to do during the hurricane, due to the lack of electricity.



So is that a "yes" or a "no" the the Southern Decadence theme?   

Just THINK of all the possibilities with a S.D. Theme!  New Orleans, booze, beads, leather, costumes, decadence.   

What could POSSIBLY go wrong with it?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> 1.  hurricane party
> 
> 
> A tradition of the south to hold a get-together before or during a hurricane in which large quantities of alcohol are consumed. This is because there will most likely be nothing else to do during the hurricane, due to the lack of electricity.



Isn't if a little stupid to get drunk during a possible emergency?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Isn't if a little stupid to get drunk during a possible emergency?



You've never been to the South before, have you?

It's a cultural thing.


----------



## wallyb

*It could be a southern My little Pony party?*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You've never been to the South before, have you?
> 
> It's a cultural thing.



stupidity?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> You've never been to the South before, have you?
> 
> It's a cultural thing.



I remember my first Hurricane!

I was running around the house....We need water!  We need fuel!  We need candles!  We need canned goods!

My roomate handed me a martini and said "Drink this"! 

All of a sudden I realized that I probably could live for a few days on a bag of cheetos and some warm Pepsi!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Isn't if a little stupid to get drunk during a possible emergency?



Isn't IF?    

Glad you joined the party!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Isn't IF?
> 
> Glad you joined the party!



I'm a great speller but a crappy typist


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I remember my first Hurricane!
> 
> I was running around the house....We need water!  We need fuel!  We need candles!  We need canned goods!
> 
> My roomate handed me a martini and said "Drink this"!
> 
> All of a sudden I realized that I probably could live for a few days on a bag of cheetos and some warm Pepsi!



LOL!  That's a great story!


----------



## wallyb

I could be wrong 
and I'll be glad to consult Emily Post -




but I thinks it's considered bad manners 
to arrange your own shower. No?​
*Don't want you to be any 
less that perfect friend!*



​


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well drink up everyone!






And here are some snacks!  Sorry about the lack of china, but with no power, I'm not doing dishes by hand in the morning!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Well drink up everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some snacks!  Sorry about the lack of china, but with no power, I'm not doing dishes by hand in the morning!



AWESOME!

Thanks, Mike!

You're a wonderful host!  I think you should be in charge of all of our hurricane parties!


----------



## wallyb

We can't do a Prancy Ponies Party?





It's also not polite to ignore party guests.


----------



## turkygurl

> All of a sudden I realized that I probably could live for a few days on a bag of cheetos and some warm Pepsi!



Yep.  And at any given moment, most people have enough food in their fridge and pantry to last at least 3-4 days.  If you have a propane grill, you can even cook.  Just make sure you have enough alcohol (and water for the kiddies and to make coffee).


I am all for a Hurricane Party.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Thanks, Mike!
> 
> You're a wonderful host!  I think you should be in charge of all of our hurricane parties!



Of course!   I can whip up a hurricane party in 5 seconds!  

BTW its raining here, and I know I am south of you, so get ready for band #1!

Hey, who invited the band?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey, who invited the band?



They came over from the Drum Corps thread.


----------



## OrlandoMike

turkygurl said:


> If you have a propane grill, you can even cook.



How does one grill a cheeto?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Well drink up everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some snacks!  Sorry about the lack of china, but with no power, I'm not doing dishes by hand in the morning!



*This drink has alcohol and the snacks 
are not a balanced nutritious choice.*
Don't you think we could do better? 
Think about your moms? She wouldn't like this now would she?


----------



## turkygurl

I wouldn't grill a cheeto, but I'm sure you can find something else to grill in the fridge or pantry.  Sandwiches, soup, spaghetti, etc.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> They came over from the Drum Corps thread.



And it was so nice of them to add patches to the uniforms to make sure they "Themed" well with the party!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *This drink has alcohol and the snacks
> are not a balanced nutritious choice.*
> Don't you think we could do better?
> Think about your moms? She wouldn't like this now would she?



I'm a Mom....I like it..........


----------



## wallyb

*Did I mention we could have-
PONY RIDES-
At the Prancing Pony Party?*



​


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> And it was so nice of them to add patches to the uniforms to make sure they "Themed" well with the party!



That uniform looks a little warm...if she were older I'd tell her to loosen the top button.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> That uniform looks a little warm...if she were older I'd tell her to loosen the top button.



Hooray!  Rosie's here!  Now the party will get exciting!  Where's jamieandben?  We'll need them to help us have fun at the hurricane party, too!

So, Louie & Rosie, I'm guessing that y'all don't do earthquake parties like we do hurricane parties, is that correct?


----------



## OrlandoMike

How can you do a party without advance notice?

No stripping weathermen?  No weathermen who drink?  No Clair Metz trying to light a cigarette on the pier at Daytona?


What fun is that?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> How can you do a party without advance notice?
> 
> No stripping weathermen?  No weathermen who drink?  No Clair Metz trying to light a cigarette on the pier at Daytona?
> 
> 
> What fun is that?



Good point.

We didn't do tornado parties when I lived in Texas, either.

Can I just say I wish it was Cale Raemaker that stripps, though.  I find him very attractive.

And on Channel 13, I think Jeff Day is a cutie, too.


----------



## wallyb

*We could play Barbies?*




*We could even tease their hair!*​


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> How can you do a party without advance notice?
> 
> No stripping weathermen?  No weathermen who drink?  No Clair Metz trying to light a cigarette on the pier at Daytona?
> 
> 
> What fun is that?



Well the stripping part is easy...I'm just always prepared for that.
As for earthquakes in Portland ..in 17 years I only felt the slightest tremor once...could've been a sneeze or a really weak orga.......organ music!


----------



## rosiep

I'll have you know my reputation extends far and wide:

A few days back I was regaling my daughter with a bit of my Disboard nastiness involving vegatables....and she promptly went to work and told all her coworkers  

Do you see the trouble you guys get me in???? Do you see????


----------



## OrlandoMike

OMG I forgot the vegetables!  Gotta run to the store!  I'll be right back!  The pitcher of hurricanes is in the fridge, help yourself!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Well the stripping part is easy...I'm just always prepared for that.
> As for earthquakes in Portland ..in 17 years I only felt the slightest tremor once...could've been a sneeze or a really weak orga.......organ music!



I didn't know you were a fan of organ music!

I dated a guy for a few months that played the organ (for one of those mega-churches).  He was really into it.

I find it very humorous that all the music people at all those ultra-conservative churches are big ol' Marys and no one cares.  Ah hypocrisy.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> *I didn't know you were a fan of organ music!*
> 
> :



I don't think I can go there without getting points....it's just too tempting.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> I don't think I can go there without getting points....it's just too tempting.



All bets are off with this mod!  I'm dealing with an emergency!

For God's sake I'm out of Olives!  

You may want to watch out for Rick and Viki though!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I don't think I can go there without getting points....it's just too tempting.



  Points?

For discussing music played on a great big organ?

What ever could get you in trouble with that?   

 Maybe somebody could play the organ during the hurricane party!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Points?
> 
> For discussing music played on a great big organ?
> 
> What ever could get you in trouble with that?
> 
> Maybe somebody could play the organ during the hurricane party!



Hey!  I am at work (in a church), we have a big old beautiful organ right upstairs...   Shall I go, um... turn it on?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Here ya go!







I'm not known as the host with the most for nothing!  I've got  entertainment on speed dial!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

We don't really have earthquake parties since we usually don't get much advanced notice when it comes to thos things, and then they're over. 

And then it goes one of two ways, everything is fine and normal life continues, or you have to sweep up all the pieces that used to be your hummel figurine collection. Either way, it hardly calls for a party.

Southerners are just always looking for an excuse to drink and kiss their attractive cousins.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not known as the host with the most for nothing!  I've got  entertainment on speed dial!



That looks nothing like the organ James has...


----------



## wallyb




----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Southerners are just always looking for an excuse to drink and kiss their attractive cousins.



You say that like it's a bad thing!  


You're just jealous that our cousins are purtier than yurz!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


>




Cool graphic Wally.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm a Mom....I like it..........



Rosie,  did you realize that this was your THREE THOUSANDTH post!

Woo hoo!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> For God's sake I'm out of Olives!



You put olives in a hurricane?  

That sounds nasty!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You put olives in a hurricane?
> 
> That sounds nasty!



Yes, we should take all the olives and burn them along with clowns.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Rosie,  did you realize that this was your THREE THOUSANDTH post!
> 
> Woo hoo!



Oh!!! I didn't! Thanks for pointing that out....free olives for everyone!!!

(Brined pearl onions for Luis  ...I'm feeling generous today)


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> You put olives in a hurricane?
> 
> That sounds nasty!



Oh your still drinking Hurricanes?

I switched to something a little stronger when I looked out the window and saw this!






And they say the bad stuff wont be here till tomorrow!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh your still drinking Hurricanes?
> 
> I switched to something a little stronger when I looked out the window and saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they say the bad stuff wont be here till tomorrow!



 Is that a purloined Cedar Point street sign hanging on your fence?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Yep!  Right next to my Jack Daniel's thermometer!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Yep!  Right next to my Jack Daniel's thermometer!



So you're a thief AND a drunk!

I knew I liked you!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Not a thief!  A procurement expert!

One who specializes in "Midnight requisitions"!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Not a thief!  A procurement expert!
> 
> One who specializes in "Midnight requisitions"!



 I'll keep you in mind for, um, something.  Later.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I didn't think that "something" closed till 2am?   

My specialty is midnight!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I didn't think that "something" closed till 2am?
> 
> My specialty is midnight!



I've got NO IDEA what you're talking about!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Not that I have any friends....

But I hear occasionally "something" is quite empty during the day!


----------



## starann

WAHOOOO a PARTY!!!!    Good thing I am feeling better! 

I'll get the fancy umbrellas.....and I'll get some REALLY big umbrella for those of you in FL....stay safe!


----------



## rosiep

If you're planning a heist I want in. Contrary to the humongous top..I have tiny feet and a stealthy walk.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> If you're planning a heist I want in. Contrary to the humongous top..I have tiny feet and a stealthy walk.



What was that about a humongous top?

Are we back to the organ jokes again?


----------



## starann

I want a new drink......tropical storm smoothies.....I'll bring the BANANAS!!!


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> I want a new drink......tropical storm smoothies.....I'll bring the BANANAS!!!



Star is that you in the picture? Impressive girls..puts my humongous top to shame.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> What was that about a humongous top?
> 
> Are we back to the organ jokes again?



Do the "girls" qualify as organs?


----------



## starann

Yes Rosie...that is me....I forgot, in addition to the Banana's I brought Canteloupes!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!

They are impressive aren't they (and all real!)  Now I'm off the the chiropractor!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Do the "girls" qualify as organs?



Oh.  That's not the kind of humongous top.  I was thinking of.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Big top?

Is this hurricane party getting so large I need to rent a circus tent?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.  That's not the kind of humongous top.  I was thinking of.



It's the only kind I have dear....



OrlandoMike said:


> Big top?
> 
> Is this hurricane party getting so large I need to rent a circus tent?



Honey..this party turned into a circus pages ago.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Honey..this party turned into a circus pages ago.



Oh good, Rosie brought honey!

Organic Mojito anyone?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh good, Rosie brought honey!
> 
> Organic Mojito anyone?



Can you guess the secret ingredient?  I'll give you a hint:  There's no sugar in a Claude Upson Daquiri!

And yet it's SO sweet . . . .Chocolate Ice Cream!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh good, Rosie brought honey!
> 
> Organic Mojito anyone?



Drinking my honey? Mike! I'm surprised at you 
(how's that for tongue in cheek??)


----------



## OrlandoMike

OMG did we move the party to Upson Downs?

I've got the best story from that place....

Bunny Bixler and I were in the semi-finals - the very semi-finals, mind you - of the ping-pong tournament at the club and this ghastly thing happened. We were both playing way over our heads and the score was 29-28. And we had this really terrific volley and I stepped back to get this really terrific shot. And I stepped on the ping-pong ball! I just squashed it to bits. And then Bunny and I ran to the closet of the game room to get another ping-pong ball and the closet was locked! Imagine? We had to call the whole thing off. Well, it was ghastly. Well, it was just ghastly.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> OMG did we move the party to Upson Downs?
> 
> I've got the best story from that place....
> 
> Bunny Bixler and I were in the semi-finals - the very semi-finals, mind you - of the ping-pong tournament at the club and this ghastly thing happened. We were both playing way over our heads and the score was 29-28. And we had this really terrific volley and I stepped back to get this really terrific shot. And I stepped on the ping-pong ball! I just squashed it to bits. And then Bunny and I ran to the closet of the game room to get another ping-pong ball and the closet was locked! Imagine? We had to call the whole thing off. Well, it was ghastly. Well, it was just ghastly.



It's too late to say "Auntie Mame says an olive takes up an awful lot of room in such a small glass", isn't it?  (Why didn't I think of that while we were actually talking about olives.  *kicks self*)

Hooray!  I love when it's time for the Auntie Mame references!  NOW it's a party!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Mame: This will calm you down. 

Agnes Gooch: Oh, no! Spirits do the most horrible thing to me. I'm not the same person! 

Mame: What's wrong with that? 

Agnes Gooch: Will it mix with Dr. Pepper? 

Mame: He'll love it! Drink!


----------



## wallyb

*Hey Friends...*




*Have a nice evening... *




*See ya.*

*Good luck with the storm -
anyone in the path.*​


----------



## OrlandoMike

Run along to Ito and tell him to bring me a light breakfast - black coffee and a side car. Oh, oh. And a cold towel for your Auntie Vera.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Run along to Ito and tell him to bring me a light breakfast - black coffee and a side car. Oh, oh. And a cold towel for your Auntie Vera.



Oh, that moon is bright!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> No Clair Metz trying to light a cigarette on the pier at Daytona?
> 
> 
> What fun is that?



There's a memory!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rpmdfw said:


> Is that a purloined Cedar Point street sign hanging on your fence?



I was just noticing that myself!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> Not a thief!  A procurement expert!
> 
> One who specializes in "Midnight requisitions"!



Can you teach me?  I would love to have a few pieces of the Mouse's house for my own fence.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

ConcKahuna said:


> Havent we done cowboys 2 or 3 times?  Not that I'm complaining!
> 
> How about we talk home improvements?  I'll bring the construction workers!!



How on earth did I miss the cowboys????


----------



## wallyb

*Happy Tue. 2 U!*​


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, if we were drinking hurricanes for a hurricane party.

What do we drink now that it's only going to be a Tropical Storm?


----------



## OrlandoMike

You doubt my ability as a host to be prepared?   

Silly Boy!



Vodka and.......


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You doubt my ability as a host to be prepared?
> 
> Silly Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka and.......



   

I should have know you'd have it covered!

And since it's a lemon-lime soda, it should mix well with bourbon, too!

You're a genius!


----------



## OrlandoMike

A genious with a snow cone machine!   

Now how do I plug this darn thing into the generator?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> A genious with a snow cone machine!
> 
> Now how do I plug this darn thing into the generator?



Oooh!  Now THAT sounds delicious!  I loves me my bourbon snow cones!


----------



## turkygurl

Can I have a sno-cone too?  I'll take mine with tequila, lime, and grenadine.  Mostly tequila though.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

turkygurl said:


> Can I have a sno-cone too?  I'll take mine with tequila, lime, and grenadine.  Mostly tequila though.



Is this also a Southern tradition? Alcoholic snowcones? Sign me up for one of those!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is this also a Southern tradition? Alcoholic snowcones? Sign me up for one of those!



I'll need a virgin one...


(_What??? _You guys know I can't drink!)


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> I'll need a virgin one...
> 
> 
> (_What??? _You guys know I can't drink!)





We all might as well have virgin drinks!  This "hurricane/tropical storm/rain shower" sure doesn't deserve any alcohol!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> We all might as well have virgin drinks!  This "hurricane/tropical storm/rain shower" sure doesn't deserve any alcohol!



Nope.  I've gotten more wet running through the sprinklers.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'll need a virgin one...
> 
> 
> (_What??? _You guys know I can't drink!)



I didnt think you knew the meaning of the v word


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I didnt think you knew the meaning of the v word



I'm up on these kinds of oddities.....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> I'm up on these kinds of oddities.....


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, now that Fay is gone, we'll need a new theme for the party this week!

Any suggestions?  

Wally, are you there?  You're so much better at this than I am!  I need your help!  

Plus we need to figure out how to shock Louie's wedding guests.  He's dared us!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Have you seen Gustav?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Have you seen Gustav?



Gustav who?

Will Gustav be able to suggest a fabulous theme for the party?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Gustav who?
> 
> Will Gustav be able to suggest a fabulous theme for the party?




Rob, meet Gustav, Gustav, this is Rob......


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Rob, meet Gustav, Gustav, this is Rob......



Oh.  Blech.

Well, we're not doing another hurricane/tropical storm/rain for four days theme.  We've been doing it for a week and I'm Fay-tigued.  (Yes, I've stolen Ken's word.  I like it)

So, I'm ignoring that french-named storm and asking again:  Any suggestions for party themes?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Any of these tickle your fancy?   

 August 25 is . . . . Kiss-And-Make-Up Day

 August 26 is . . . . National Cherry Popsicle Day

 August 27 is . . . . Petroleum Day

 August 28 is . . . . World Sauntering Day

 August 29 is . . . . More Herbs, Less Salt Day

 August 30 is . . . . National Toasted Marshmallow Day

 August 31 is . . . . National Trail Mix Day


----------



## kingLouiethe1

How about a beach party? We're coming on the end of summer and I'm thinking surfer boys and a separate island for the women.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Any of these tickle your fancy?
> 
> August 25 is . . . . Kiss-And-Make-Up Day
> 
> August 26 is . . . . National Cherry Popsicle Day
> 
> August 27 is . . . . Petroleum Day
> 
> August 28 is . . . . World Sauntering Day
> 
> August 29 is . . . . More Herbs, Less Salt Day
> 
> August 30 is . . . . National Toasted Marshmallow Day
> 
> August 31 is . . . . National Trail Mix Day




Pity it's not "Petroleum Jelly Day".  That could be fun.  We'd get into trouble with that one though. 

And cherry popsicles, too much like the ice cream social, and again, ripe with the chances of getting points.

Toasted Marshmallows, though, have potential.  Especially when you consider smores.  

We could do a campfire sing-along theme!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> How about a beach party? We're coming on the end of summer and I'm thinking surfer boys and a separate island for the women.



That would require some sunshine and palm trees!  The sun seems to be MIA, and the palm tree is pretty much in a pile at the end of the driveway awaiting the trash man.....

Sorry!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> How about a beach party? We're coming on the end of summer and I'm thinking surfer boys and a separate island for the women.



We don't want to have the women leave the party!   They're lots of fun!  

Without Rosie, we wouldn't have the goat!  



oh.  I think I'm beginning to see your point.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> That would require some sunshine and palm trees!  The sun seems to be MIA, and the palm tree is pretty much in a pile at the end of the driveway awaiting the trash man.....
> 
> Sorry!



Well it's nice and sunny here, and I got sunshine coming out my ... anyway, should we all suffer because God hates Florida  



rpmdfw said:


> We don't want to have the women leave the party!   They're lots of fun!
> 
> Without Rosie, we wouldn't have the goat!
> 
> 
> 
> oh.  I think I'm beginning to see your point.



They're not leaving forever, we'll let them back. It's just a little "awkward" to do certain "man things" with surfer boys when women folk is watching.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh you didn't say there would be surfer boys!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> We don't want to have the women leave the party!   They're lots of fun!
> 
> Without Rosie, we wouldn't have the goat!
> 
> 
> 
> oh.  I think I'm beginning to see your point.



I'm not leaving and you can't make me!!!!



(for some grass and $20 I'll lock Rosie in the closet
-the goat)


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh ya, now she shows up now that the surfer boys are here!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'm not leaving and you can't make me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (for some grass and $20 I'll lock Rosie in the closet
> -the goat)



Is that grass for the goat, or "grass" for you?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that grass for the goat, or "grass" for you?



Must be the goat...I don't smoke.


----------



## rpmdfw

Did someone say surfer boys?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

yes, you decide:






 or


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Did someone say surfer boys?



scary that I have seen this movie like twice . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

Why decide?   

You've never heard of a campfire sing-along at the beach?   

It'll just have to be more "beachy" type songs, that's all.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> scary that I have seen this movie like twice . . .



Is that the movie where the frolic in the sand? Or the one where they frolic in the surf?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> scary that I have seen this movie like twice . . .



Just twice?  With this many hot guys?  I've seen it at least six.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Is that the movie where the frolic in the sand? Or the one where they frolic in the surf?



It's the one with the multiple personality surfer chick who thinks she's killing people, but it turns out to be the exchange student who's on a murdering rampage.  

But he's played by Matt Keeslar, so you still kind of want to frolic with him.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Just twice?  With this many hot guys?  I've seen it at least six.



It's just so bad, like really bad, like they tried to be campy to hard, and it's like a car accident you can't look away from. Also I watched it because one of the guys used to be on Buffy and I had a crush on him in high school.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's just so bad, like really bad, like they tried to be campy to hard, and it's like a car accident you can't look away from. Also I watched it because one of the guys used to be on Buffy and I had a crush on him in high school.



You were in high school when Buffy was on?

Okay, you just made me feel really old.

I hate you.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> It's the one with the multiple personality surfer chick who thinks she's killing people, but it turns out to be the exchange student who's on a murdering rampage.
> 
> But he's played by Matt Keeslar, so you still kind of want to frolic with him.



I like to keep my frolic and murder separate thank you very much.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You were in high school when Buffy was on?
> 
> Okay, you just made me feel really old.
> 
> I hate you.



Oh Yeah? Well I had _*kids in high school *_when Buffy was on!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh Yeah? Well I had _*kids in high school *_when Buffy was on!!!



That made me feel better!

Thanks Rosie!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You were in high school when Buffy was on?
> 
> Okay, you just made me feel really old.
> 
> I hate you.



lol, was not my intention. Buffy and I are the same age! She would be turning 30 next year if she were still around


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That made me feel better!
> 
> Thanks Rosie!



You owe me one....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You owe me one....



Cool, I'll buy you a cocktail!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Oh Yeah? Well I had _*kids in high school *_when Buffy was on!!!



Does this make you old enough to be my mother?


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Does this make you old enough to be my mother?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Does this make you old enough to be my mother?





OrlandoMike said:


>


----------



## rosiep

I'm afraid it does.......


----------



## rosiep

gentlemen (and I use the term loosely):

I'll be 46 next week and damn proud of it!! Why..do you see how young I look in the pictures I just posted in WDYLL?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> gentlemen (and I use the term loosely):
> 
> I'll be 46 next week and damn proud of it!! Why..do you see how young I look in the pictures I just posted in WDYLL?



Cool what day next week?
turn 42 next thursday.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Cool what day next week?
> turn 42 next thursday.



I'm the 4th too!
You and me baby!

And we want a big party with lots of presents don't we???


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> I'm the 4th too!
> You and me baby!
> 
> And we want a big party with lots of presents don't we???



Yes we do.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm the 4th too!
> You and me baby!
> 
> And we want a big party with lots of presents don't we???





jamieandben said:


> Yes we do.



In that case . . . . learn to live with disappoinment.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> In that case . . . . learn to live with disappoinment.



Rob certainly has


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rosiep said:


> Must be the goat...I don't smoke.



I seriously would have bet money that you did.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

*This guy looks like my pissed off innerchild!*​


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rpmdfw said:


> You were in high school when Buffy was on?





rosiep said:


> Oh Yeah? Well I had _*kids in high school *_when Buffy was on!!!



I liked Buffy, but was horribly distressed to find out that she committed suicide.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I liked Buffy, but was horribly distressed to find out that she committed suicide.



Ummmm   Errrrrr

I dont think they mean that Buffy.....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Is that cindy brady? Cindy Brady committed suicide? OMG


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> Ummmm   Errrrrr
> 
> I dont think they mean that Buffy.....



(in my best Emily Litella voice)  Oh, um, nevermind.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that cindy brady? Cindy Brady committed suicide? OMG




Buffy was a character on Family Affair.  Her name was Anissa Jones and she died in 1976 from a massive drug overdose at the age of 18.

I had a Mrs. Beasley doll too.


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that cindy brady? Cindy Brady committed suicide? OMG



 

OMG    Lindy, are we that old?


----------



## rosiep

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> I seriously would have bet money that you did.



You would have lost big time.
I don't smoke (anything) and I don't drink. I'm a serial wuss.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> OMG    Lindy, are we that old?



Older.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Older.



You may now go to your room!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> OMG    Lindy, are we that old?



Apparently, we are.     At least we still have our memories....for awhile.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

rosiep said:


> You would have lost big time.
> I don't smoke (anything) and I don't drink. I'm a serial wuss.



Back in the day, I did try smoking an illegal substance once.....really, I swear on a stack of Bibles, it was really just once.  I had such issues with short term memory loss for the next 2-3 weeks, I knew that was not for me.  I did smoke cigarettes for about 6 months of my life in my 20's when I lived in a house with 5 other lesbians that all smoked.  Trust me, it was smoke or not breathe....I hated it.  I had no problem giving it up.  I must not have the nicotine addiction gene, not that my father couldn't have passed it along.

As for the drinking, I would say that for a brief period in college, I got a little too friendly with some Bartles & James and a wee bit of cheap vodka.....daily.  I gave it up for years.  I rarely drink anymore.  If I do, it's never more than 2 or 3 drinks and it's usually just one.  I think the last time I drank was at New Year's Eve.  We keep a good bit of alcohol in the house for our houseguests though.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

So are we gonna party of what?


----------



## wallyb

Just stoping by to point out this show -
*Family Affair* - 19661971
Had two other interesting charters -
*Mr French* the man servant and *"Cissy"* the older daughter.

Just saying...


----------



## rosiep

I had the biggest crush on Brian Keith....aka Uncle Bill.

Unfortunately, he killed himself 10 days after his 27 yr old daughter's suicide.

Tragic.....and now I'm depressed.
send in the clowns....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Just stoping by to point out this show -
> *Family Affair* - 19661971
> Had two other interesting charters -
> *Mr French* the man servant and *"Cissy"* the older daughter.
> 
> Just saying...



I was born in 1979


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was born in 1979



You keep swinging that age thing around like a dead cat!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Tragic.....and now I'm depressed.
> send in the clowns....







Happy now!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Happy now!



a little


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was born in 1979



I will join you in this one Louie (looks like you might need another "youngster").

1980  

Be careful though - I wouldn't want to get tossed off the thread!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I will join you in this one Louie (looks like you might need another "youngster").
> 
> 1980
> 
> Be careful though - I wouldn't want to get tossed off the thread!



JEEEZUS! Are you all still nursing your mothers milk???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> You keep swinging that age thing around like a dead cat!




Only because it drives most of you crazy  

Why would anyone swing around a dead cat?




jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I will join you in this one Louie (looks like you might need another "youngster").
> 
> 1980
> 
> Be careful though - I wouldn't want to get tossed off the thread!



I only want Rosie to feel old because she called me fat.


----------



## wallyb

Rosie - Trust *no one* under 30!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Only because it drives most of you crazy
> Why would anyone swing around a dead cat?


I never thought you were swing one...
smelled like one  ... but not swinging one.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Only because it drives most of you crazy
> 
> Why would anyone swing around a dead cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only want Rosie to feel old because she called me fat.



I never called you fat! Did you see that first voodoo doll??? It was slim and trim.

(I just didn't use the left over clay for anything else.... )


----------



## wallyb

Anyway "junk" in your roomy  "trunk" - is a good thing  Louie - boys seem to like it -
I guess?
Right?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I never called you fat! Did you see that first voodoo doll??? It was slim and trim.
> 
> (I just didn't use the left over clay for anything else.... )



That's right, you called Rob fat. Sorry, I was just projecting, as you were.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That's right, you called Rob fat. Sorry, I was just projecting, as you were.



I never called Rob fat either..he was projecting. And then I got this reputation for (sniff, sniff) calling people names. I didn't do I say! I swear....Someone avenge my good name!!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Someone avenge my good name!!!!








She'll help you Doll!

And by the by - I totally feel ya on this! - 
I'm forever getting slandered


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> She'll help you Doll!
> 
> And by the by - I totally feel ya on this! -
> I'm forever getting slandered



Oooooh gimme Emma....I'll Peel her.....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> JEEEZUS! Are you all still nursing your mothers milk???



   

If only you could see my mother, you would realize how funny that is.  She is 4'11 and 92 lbs soaking wet with two rocks in her pocket.  If she tried to nurse an ant she would fall over!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Rosie - Trust *no one* under 30!



HEY!  What have I ever done to you?


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> HEY!  What have I ever done to you?



I didn't post that-Wally did! I have two daughters in their twenties and I kinda like them...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I know.   

I meant that for Wally....

I am glad you like your daughters.  That is a good thing.


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I know.
> 
> I meant that for Wally....
> 
> I am glad you like your daughters.  That is a good thing.



Seriously- I adore them. They're smart, funny and wonderful young women. I'm very, very fortunate.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Seriously- I adore them. They're smart, funny and wonderful young women. I'm very, very fortunate.



Awww...   that is nice...   

I bet they feel the same way about their mom.  I know I feel that way about my mom  ~ she rocks!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Seriously- I adore them. They're smart, funny and wonderful young women. I'm very, very fortunate.





jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Awww...   that is nice...
> 
> I bet they feel the same way about their mom.  I know I feel that way about my mom  ~ she rocks!










... *And on the next episode of Oprah* ...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



LOVE this image!


----------



## wallyb

So I was "away" for a while-
Just a quick little trip to Gomorrah - 
But got laid over (and over again) in Sodom. 

Sodom's nice this time of year - well the airport bathroom was nice.
Nice tile on the floors!

"What up" with this little fete?  
One needs theme info in order to stay on topic.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> "What up" with this little fete?
> One needs theme info in order to stay on topic.



I believe that (at Louie's insistance) we're going with a beach party theme.  He wanted to banish the ladies, we told him no, so it's become more Psycho Beach Party than what he originally intended.  

Not that we've stayed on topic with the theme.  Rosie and Jenn have formed a mutual admiration society, and Louie has toddled off to get a fresh diaper and play with his Mrs. Beasley doll.

All caught up?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I believe that (at Louie's insistance) we're going with a beach party theme.  He wanted to banish the ladies, we told him no, so it's become more Psycho Beach Party than what he originally intended.
> 
> Not that we've stayed on topic with the theme.  Rosie and Jenn have formed a mutual admiration society, and Louie has toddled off to get a fresh diaper and play with his Mrs. Beasley doll.
> 
> All caught up?



Yikes!  
Just between us -
Have you thought about tossing this bunch of losers out 
and getting some new blood?  

I met these nice guys over in Sodom-


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> He wanted to banish the ladies, we told him no



Can we ditch the goat for a few days?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yikes!
> Just between us -
> Have you thought about tossing this bunch of losers out
> and getting some new blood?
> 
> I met these nice guys over in Sodom-



Now, Wally, it's not polite to ditch your friends just because some hotties show up.  

It is appropriate to make friends with the hotties and pay enough attention to them that the others get disgusted with you and leave, however.   



OrlandoMike said:


> Can we ditch the goat for a few days?




Gladly!  Shall we barbecue it beach style?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Gladly!  Shall we barbecue it beach style?



This guy looks like he could do it.




I like the light meat.
But I like the dark meat too. 
 
I'll have some of both.


----------



## wallyb

Crap - just remembered - I can't have goat on this dang "Cleanse"!

I could have the chef! That's just protein.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Crap - just remembered - I can't have goat on this dang "Cleanse"!
> 
> I could have the chef! That's just protein.



Don't you start the "cleansing diet" after labor day?

That makes it simple!  We'll barbecue the goat over the long holiday weekend!   

So, what do we think?  Do we a traditional barbecue sauce, a fancy mustard based bbq sauce, or do we go southwestern and do a green chili infused bbq sauce?

Maybe we should let Rosie decide which sauce to use.  It WAS her goat after all.

And we'll need people to bring side dishes.  I do a great potato salad that's dressed with oil and vinegar, so you don't have to worry about the mayonnaise sitting out in the heat?  What does everyone else want to bring?


----------



## jamieandben

For the ones that don't eat GOAT.




Wally can bring the Baked Beans... After all he is from Boston.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> For the ones that don't eat GOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wally can bring the Baked Beans... After all he is from Boston.



That looks delicious!

But why wouldn't someone eat goat?  It's very tasty.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Don't you start the "cleansing diet" after labor day?
> 
> That makes it simple!  We'll barbecue the goat over the long holiday weekend!
> 
> So, what do we think?  Do we a traditional barbecue sauce, a fancy mustard based bbq sauce, or do we go southwestern and do a green chili infused bbq sauce?
> 
> Maybe we should let Rosie decide which sauce to use.  It WAS her goat after all.
> 
> And we'll need people to bring side dishes.  I do a great potato salad that's dressed with oil and vinegar, so you don't have to worry about the mayonnaise sitting out in the heat?  What does everyone else want to bring?



We could go Moroccan?
spicy hot sexy


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> We could go Moroccan?
> spicy hot sexy



Another good option!

Or Carribean "jerk" seasoning!


Rosie's going to have lots of great options!  I'm sure she'll be happy about that.


----------



## rosiep

I wasn't attached to that smelly ole goat anyway!
But now someone better bring me a monkey QUICK!

And it better be a CUTE monkey...not an ape or a chimp....there's enough of you around already.

(ps..the goat with a little peanut sauce is devine.....
don't you dare judge me...I was hungry)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I wasn't attached to that smelly ole goat anyway!
> But now someone better bring me a monkey QUICK!
> 
> And it better be a CUTE monkey...not an ape or a chimp....there's enough of you around already.
> 
> (ps..the goat with a little peanut sauce is devine.....
> don't you dare judge me...I was hungry)



One roasted goat in peanut sauce coming up!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> One roasted goat in peanut sauce coming up!



WHERE'S MY MONKEY?????


----------



## rosiep

I get cranky with nothing to pet.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> WHERE'S MY MONKEY?????



Louie isn't here yet. 



rosiep said:


> I get cranky with nothing to pet.



Until he arrives, pet Wally.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I get cranky with nothing to pet.



Here's a eager beaver...




Stroke this - just till I find a nice minkey. 

Pat - I mean - Pat this.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Here's a eager beaver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stroke this - just till I find a nice minkey.
> 
> Pat - I mean - Pat this.



The guys here at work are giving me funny looks....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> The guys here at work are giving me funny looks....



You should be used to that by now.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I will bring dessert to this party....  How about a fruit pizza?  Great for summer parties!!!

Here is the recipe since I cannot find a picture!

Fruit Pizza

Source: The Pampered Chef

1 (18 ounce) package refrigerated sugar cookie dough
8 ounces cream cheese softened
1/3 cup granulated sugar
4 cups assorted fresh fruit such as strawberries, bananas,
    kiwi, blueberries, etc (or any other fruit desired)

Heat oven to 350 degrees F.

Place dough on round baking stone and cook 18 to 20 minutes until golden brown. Remove from oven and cool.

For topping, combine cream cheese and sugar and spread over cookie dough, then start placing on the fruit.


----------



## rosiep

I'll have a piece of that. Wally you might want some too since starting next week all you'll have is grass and bark.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> The guys here at work are giving me funny looks....



Surely they seen a ....  
I mean...
Maybe they've never seen your...  

Just keep patting - try whistling and acting nonchalant while you're at it-
that will make them less suspicious!

Maybe _Whistle While You Work_ from Snow White?  

I can't catch that darn monkey


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Surely they seen a ....
> I mean...
> Maybe they've never seen your...
> 
> Just keep patting - try whistling and acting nonchalant while you're at it-
> that will make them less suspicious!
> 
> Maybe _Whistle While You Work_ from Snow White?
> 
> I can't catch that darn monkey



One of my coworkers has seen me topless..... 
(The Oregon Country Faire is very _freeing_....)


----------



## wallyb

this one?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> this one?



That's my Aunt Dot. 
She's a chimp...not a MONKEY!!! I WANT A MONKEY!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I WANT A MONKEY!!!!



You're not going to punish it are you?

Because I don't think you should give a monkey a spanking.  

They don't like it.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You're not going to punish it are you?
> 
> Because I don't think you should give a monkey a spanking.
> 
> They don't like it.



Can girls do that? I thought it was just a guy thing?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Can girls do that? I thought it was just a guy thing?



That's why I don't think you should do it.

They don't like it when girls do it.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That's why I don't think you should do it.
> 
> They don't like it when girls do it.



Girls are more "Pat the Bunny" types....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Girls are more "Pat the Bunny" types....



I *JUST* GAVE YOU THAT BEAVER!  
Now you want a bunny?
What happened to the nice beaver?


----------



## wallyb

this monkey?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I *JUST* GAVE YOU THAT BEAVER!
> Now you want a bunny?
> What happened to the nice beaver?



I want a MONKEY!
and if I don't get one soon there's gonna be trouble! BIG, BIG TROUBLE!

(Rob...you owe me...what with cooking my goat and all....)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> this monkey?



Getting Warmer...but no cigar...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Don't you start the "cleansing diet" after labor day?
> 
> That makes it simple!  We'll barbecue the goat over the long holiday weekend!
> 
> So, what do we think?  Do we a traditional barbecue sauce, a fancy mustard based bbq sauce, or do we go southwestern and do a green chili infused bbq sauce?
> 
> Maybe we should let Rosie decide which sauce to use.  It WAS her goat after all.
> 
> And we'll need people to bring side dishes.  I do a great potato salad that's dressed with oil and vinegar, so you don't have to worry about the mayonnaise sitting out in the heat?  What does everyone else want to bring?




I'll take care of the goat. Mexican know their goat.




rosiep said:


> Getting Warmer...but no cigar...



How about a cigarette?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I want a MONKEY!
> and if I don't get one soon there's gonna be trouble! BIG, BIG TROUBLE!
> 
> (Rob...you owe me...what with cooking my goat and all....)



You said you weren't that close to the goat and it tastes good with peanut sauce.

If you ate it, you can't complain about me cooking it!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You said you weren't that close to the goat and it tastes good with peanut sauce.
> 
> If you ate it, you can't complain about me cooking it!



I'm not complaining but you have to restock the pantry! Didn't your Mother teach you anything about being a good housewife?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> How about a cigarette?



Wally's monkey sure looks like it could use one....


----------



## wallyb

This one?...


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


>



Oops!

Looks like Louie got busted trying to copy some one else's photo!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> This one?...



Yes! 

That's my monkey! Now everyone...BACK OFF!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>





rosiep said:


> Yes!
> 
> That's my monkey! Now everyone...BACK OFF!



Oh.  And he looks just like you!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.  And he looks just like you!



He does not!!

That monkey is adorable . . .


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> He does not!!
> 
> That monkey is adorable . . .



He takes after his father....the milkman.


----------



## wallyb

It says here -




in this book that came with him 
that at this age he can be broiled, braised or fried -
but roasting will make them tough.
They suggesting a Five Spice Tamarind and Ginger Sauce - 
Or a nice beurre blanc.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> It says here -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this book that came with him
> that at this age he can be broiled, braised or fried -
> but roasting will make them tough.
> They suggesting a Five Spice Tamarind and Ginger Sauce -
> Or a nice beurre blanc.



Touch my Monkey and you DIE


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> It says here -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this book that came with him
> that at this age he can be broiled, braised or fried -
> but roasting will make them tough.
> They suggesting a Five Spice Tamarind and Ginger Sauce -
> Or a nice beurre blanc.



I hear tell monkey brain stew is delicious. He doesn't need his brain, Wally gets on fine without one.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I hear tell monkey brain stew is delicious. He doesn't need his brain, Wally gets on fine without one.



Well Louie -  That's a good one.

Hip Hip *very big hips* hooray for you!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I hear tell monkey brain stew is delicious. He doesn't need his brain, Wally gets on fine without one.



From what I can tell you all lost your brain to people stew years ago...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> From what I can tell you all lost your brain to people stew years ago...



Must have happend during the altercation at Fred Segal.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Must have happend during the altercation at Fred Segal.



See? I never shop there..that's why my brain is completely intact!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> See? I never shop there..that's why my brain is completely intact!



your brain is completely intact?

I wouldn't go as far as to say that . . . .


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> See? I never shop there..that's why my brain is completely intact!



Oh I thought you said - your brain was completely detached.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Well Louie -  That's a good one.
> 
> Hip Hip *very big hips* hooray for you!



Quiet Scarecrow!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Quiet Scarecrow!



I more identify with the Lion - thanks.
Especially that part where he's getting all dolled up at the Emerald city.

Clip, clip here, clip, clip there
We give the roughest claws
That certain air of savoir faire
In the Merry Old Land of Oz


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I more identify with the Lion - thanks.
> Especially that part where he's getting all dolled up at the Emerald city.
> 
> Clip, clip here, clip, clip there
> We give the roughest claws
> That certain air of savoir faire
> In the Merry Old Land of Oz



I love the LION-
"Somebody pulled my tail".....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I love the LION-
> "Somebody pulled my tail".....



What makes the muskrat guard his musk?
Who put the ape in ape-ricot?


----------



## wallyb

YUMMY!

And I think low cal!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I more identify with the Lion - thanks.
> Especially that part where he's getting all dolled up at the Emerald city.
> 
> Clip, clip here, clip, clip there
> We give the roughest claws
> That certain air of savoir faire
> In the Merry Old Land of Oz



Wally, 

I just do not see you as the "cowardly" lion.  

Just sayin'


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wally,
> 
> I just do not see you as the "cowardly" lion.
> 
> Just sayin'



He's the lion in "kingly mode"

If I were King of the Forest, Not queen, not duke, not prince.
My regal robes of the forest, would be satin, not cotton, not chintz.
I'd command each thing, be it fish or fowl.
With a woof and a woof and a royal growl - woof.
As I'd click my heel, all the trees would kneel.
And the mountains bow and the bulls kowtow.
And the sparrow would take wing - If I - If I - were King!
Each rabbit would show respect to me. 
The chipmunks genuflect to me.
Though my tail would lash, I would show compash
For every underling!
If I - If I - were King!
Just King!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> If I were King of the Forest, Not queen... [/FONT][/SIZE]



NOT queen???


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> NOT queen???



Wally likes to pretend sometimes.....


----------



## starann

I left to go to the dr (so he could rub my butt!!! ) and we were cooking Rosies goat for a Beach Party, I come back and now we are in Oz....  There's no place like home.......

I have no clue what I'll do when I go on vacation......I'll be totally lost (then again, that's not all that differnt from everyday).


........in the merry ol' land of OZ!


----------



## OrlandoMike

All I know is this was in my front yard when I got home.... 

Does it belong to anyone?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> NOT queen???



 We had collectively subconsciously decided to not touch tat one as it was just to easy. Seriously, get with the mind-meld.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> We had collectively subconsciously decided to not touch tat one as it was just to easy. Seriously, get with the mind-meld.



So sorry your majesty.  I didn't get that memo.   

Can you ever forgive me?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So sorry your majesty.  I didn't get that memo.
> 
> Can you ever forgive me?



Just this once, make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> All I know is this was in my front yard when I got home....
> 
> Does it belong to anyone?



My bad....I asked for a monkey....


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> NOT queen???





rosiep said:


> Wally likes to pretend sometimes.....




I *just* got back to planet *rpmdfw shower* must I really "punish" so soon?

And no queen has a massive scepter like this -   
I mean maybe a few carry one somewhat 
approaching the impressive length -
But look at the girth of this thing! - 
It's a job lugging this big boy around.


----------



## rpmdfw

I really should have known better than to check this thread before having caffiene.

 

I'll be back after a coke zero . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

What's the matter....

Too much red meat and bourbon last night?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> What's the matter....
> 
> Too much red meat and bourbon last night?



Well we did have an excellent Disney meal last night!  

We're consistantly impressed with the food and service there.  Scott refers to it as a "hidden gem".

But I only had two more drinks after dinner, so no.  Not too much bourbon.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I really should have known better than to check this thread before having caffiene.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back after a coke zero . . .



 Oooh Ooh ... Have you ever tried rubbing coke on your... 
Wait ...
You meant the drink right? 
Never mind.
That would just be sticky and not as much fun.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oooh Ooh ... Have you ever tried rubbing coke on your...
> Wait ...
> You meant the drink right?
> Never mind.
> That would just be sticky and not as much fun.



  It was a LOOONNG  time ago, however.

But I meant the cola beverage this morning.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Was that you?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Was that you?



Nope.  Must've been Wally.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Wow I just wandered over from the Wedding boards. I wish we had virtual showers over there!!!! This looks like so much fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

DisneyBrideToni said:


> Wow I just wandered over from the Wedding boards. I wish we had virtual showers over there!!!! This looks like so much fun!



Well, I think we're all a little crazy.  

And I KNOW this thread has gone way WAY too off topic for the wedding boards!


----------



## wallyb

DisneyBrideToni said:


> Wow I just wandered over from the Wedding boards. I wish we had virtual showers over there!!!! This looks like so much fun!



This my be one of those - be careful what you wish for - things.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> This my be one of those - be careful what you wish for - things.



Especially with this crowd!

I only recently joined in...

I was innocent and shy....    

Then they corrupted me....

(oh, who am I kidding?)


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Especially with this crowd!
> 
> I only recently joined in...
> 
> I was innocent and shy....
> 
> Then they corrupted me....
> 
> (oh, who am I kidding?)



*Yeah - really - THAT is rich!*


----------



## wallyb

*Louie* promised to supervise the goat barbecue  and look...






Thank gaawd Brad ...





was here to put it out with his... trusty hose.

*I'm keeping Brad - BACK OFF!*
*Mine Mine Mine!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Louie* promised to supervise the goat barbecue  and look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank gaawd Brad ...
> 
> 
> 
> was here to put it out with his... trusty hose.
> 
> *I'm keeping Brad - BACK OFF!*
> *Mine Mine Mine!*





Dagnabit!  Now what are we going to do with the potato salad, peanut sauce and fruit pizzza?  

(I don't think I want to know what Wally's going to do with his Boston Baked Beans . . . )


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey guys watch the pics........PLEASE!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey guys watch the pics........PLEASE!



Sorry, Mike!


----------



## wallyb

Poor goat!  

It's so so sad.  

He was a nice goat  

I'll miss him  

 

Hey is that Louie!  
Wow - Louie you look so thin.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Sorry, Mike!



It's all good, like I told Wally....

Besides, where do you think those pics go when I zap them?  

"Brad.....lite cream, two sugars please!"


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> It's all good, like I told Wally....
> 
> Besides, where do you think those pics go when I zap them?
> 
> "Brad.....lite cream, two sugars please!"



Pretty sneaky!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Poor goat!
> 
> It's so so sad.
> 
> He was a nice goat
> 
> I'll miss him
> 
> 
> 
> Hey is that Louie!
> Wow - Louie you look so thin.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> It's all good, like I told Wally....
> 
> Besides, where do you think those pics go when I zap them?
> "Brad.....lite cream, two sugars please!"



*Give Brad back!*  






Gee now he's all hot and sweaty-
More hot and sweaty
Who am I kidding - How could he be *more hot*!?!


----------



## rosiep

Burning down the house just to bring round firemen is bad form.
Now all of you go to your rooms!
Mike! Leave Brad with me.....No toys while you're being punished!


(and someone PM me the naughty picture Rob posted)


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sorry Rosie,

Brad has already been zapped from Boston to Orlando and back again....

It's time for his nap now!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Sorry Rosie,
> 
> Brad has already been zapped from Boston to Orlando and back again....
> 
> It's time for his nap now!




Well then move over Wally...I'm tired too. (more! I can't fit what with that enormous....hose in the way)


----------



## wallyb

Side Note




So I'm back over here - what? - 2 days and already in trouble.
Is that some kinda record?
Do I get a prize or something?
Do I?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Roll over!

The prize is between you and Rosie!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Burning down the house just to bring round firemen is bad form.
> Now all of you go to your rooms!
> Mike! Leave Brad with me.....No toys while you're being punished!
> 
> 
> (and someone PM me the naughty picture Rob posted)



Rosie, once they PM you - send it my way...   This Church Secretary needs something to do with her afternoon...   (yes, I REALLY am a Church Secretary)...


I have a graphic on my myspace page that says:

"My friends are the type that, if my house were on fire, would be flirting with the firemen and roasting marshmallows."

Good to see I have the same type of friends on here...


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Roll over!
> 
> The prize is between you and Rosie!



I'm the most horrible! I'm the most horrible!!!

(Tootie Smith, Meet Me in St Louis)


----------



## minicoopercraig

Wow...I don't know where to go with that! We're corrupting Church Secretaries and Brides-to-be. That's gotta be a gay record of sorts. Two for the price of one or something.


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> Wow...I don't know where to go with that! We're corrupting Church Secretaries and Brides-to-be. That's gotta be a gay record of sorts. Two for the price of one or something.



Nah.  Pretty much all in a day's work around here.


----------



## minicoopercraig

rpmdfw said:


> Nah.  Pretty much all in a day's work around here.


Yeah but in the same thread?! AND mostly on the same day? The only thing missing is a born again and we've got a full house!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> (and someone PM me the naughty picture Rob posted)



It wasn't me.  It was Wally.  I just quoted it and kept the picture.

It was Brad.  Wally has since re-posted it with slight modifications.


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> Yeah but in the same thread?! AND mostly on the same day? The only thing missing is a born again and we've got a full house!



PLUS!  You forgot to mention that we sacraficed a goat in a fire!      



Granted, we didn't really MEAN to. 

We really just wanted to eat it at the barbecue.

But Louie let the fire get out of hand.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Blame it on Louie! Are you sure it wasn't Brad who started it to make sure he could come over and show off his brand new hose??!! Huh?! Are ya huh?


----------



## rosiep

James is glad the goat is gone...they never got along really.
But now he and the monkey have been eyeing each other suspiciously all morning.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Where did the monkey come from?! Did I miss something?


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> Where did the monkey come from?! Did I miss something?



You must have.

Rosie demanded a monkey in compensation for eating her goat.

 But we didn't GET to eat the goat, so now I'm thinking she shouldn't get to keep the monkey.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You must have.
> 
> Rosie demanded a monkey in compensation for eating her goat.
> 
> But we didn't GET to eat the goat, so now I'm thinking she shouldn't get to keep the monkey.



Back off...the monkey's mine! I spent all last night...teaching him things


----------



## minicoopercraig

Really? What can you do with a monkey at a shower? Well, that's legal to say here anyway.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Roll over!
> 
> The prize is between you and Rosie!



I'm not sharing Brad
And especially not with a  girl!
Get out of this bed...




And stay out!

Brad Darling - I know that was traumatic ... now where we?
Ahh yes - the snake and the mongoose.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Back off...the monkey's mine! I spent all last night...teaching him things



Well, if you're going to keep the monkey, you're going to have to come up with something else to roast for the barbecue!  

It's labor day weekend!  We have to barbecue SOMETHING!




We just can't put Louie in charge of watching the fire again.


Oh, and Rosie.  Since Louie burned down the house, we're all coming to live with you and the monkey.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Ahh yes - the snake and the mongoose.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> But Louie let the fire get out of hand.







Poor goat!
And Louie... still looking fab!


----------



## wallyb

Nice trick you taught the "Minkey" Rosie!  






Do we need to take keep the monkey?
Smokers.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm not sharing Brad
> And especially not with a  girl!
> Get out of this bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stay out!
> 
> Brad Darling - I know that was traumatic ... now where we?
> Ahh yes - the snake and the mongoose.



But..but I brought a monkey!


----------



## minicoopercraig

There's just something not right about that picture Wally. Not right at all. LOL.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Well, if you're going to keep the monkey, you're going to have to come up with something else to roast for the barbecue!
> 
> It's labor day weekend!  We have to barbecue SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just can't put Louie in charge of watching the fire again.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Rosie.  Since Louie burned down the house, we're all coming to live with you and the monkey.



Ok..but you won't like it...we do the Chicken Dance with reckless abandon.


----------



## rosiep

minicoopercraig said:


> There's just something not right about that picture Wally. Not right at all. LOL.



I know! Louie isn't _that_ skinny!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> I know! Louie isn't _that_ skinny!


----------



## wallyb

And simian gambling!  
Rosie!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> I know! Louie isn't _that_ skinny!



 
You people are cracking me up.


----------



## wallyb

And mixed relationship!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> You people are cracking me up.




Nice to know I serve a purpose..


----------



## wallyb

And pimping the poor thing out!





Is that your dress?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And pimping the poor thing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your dress?



I taught my monkey no such thing!
Everyone knows men won't trust a call girl in red.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Everyone knows men won't trust a call girl in red.



Everyone does?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Everyone does?



Yup.  Even church secretaries know.


----------



## wallyb

Binge drinking!





I'm thinking the Goat was better mannered!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Yup.  Even church secretaries know.



Thank you sister.....

Wally! What rock have you been living under?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Binge drinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the Goat was better mannered!



Maybe the goat was just a little more discreet.  Not posting its pictures all over the interwebs like that whorish little monkey.

Correction:  Cute whorish little monkey.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Binge drinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the Goat was better mannered!



STOP PUTTING IDEAS INTO MY MONKEY'S HEAD!!!

that's my job...managing my monkey's head..... oh my!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Sorry it has been so long since I stopped in at the shower.  Seems like not much has changed!  How you hanging in there Rob?


----------



## rosiep

TinkerChelle said:


> Sorry it has been so long since I stopped in at the shower.  Seems like not much has changed!  How you hanging in there Rob?



Rob? Rob? They're corrupting _my _Monkey and you ask after Rob??????

Judas!


----------



## wallyb

*Good news! *
They're already starting the reconstruct
on the house after the fire!






Speedy.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Good news! *
> They're already starting the reconstruct
> on the house after the fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy.



Hey!!! Give that thong back to my Monkey.


----------



## rosiep

Speaking of Monkey: I haven't named him yet...any suggestions?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Rob? Rob? They're corrupting _my _Monkey and you ask after Rob??????



Will you stop going on!
Your dang monkey is fine!
FINE! 






*Ooops - maybe not*.  



rosiep said:


> Speaking of Monkey: I haven't named him yet...any suggestions?



How about RIP!
Or Stiffy!
Or Gonzo!


----------



## wallyb

Now someone told me this the preferred cooking method for
chicken to at a gay barbecue-






Why would the be?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Now someone told me this the preferred cooking method for
> chicken to at a gay barbecue-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the be?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Now someone told me this the preferred cooking method for
> chicken to at a gay barbecue-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the be?



chicken on the left: Ow...that hurts....get this beer can out of my butt!
chicken on the right: A little more to the left please...aaah that's right.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Will you stop going on!
> Your dang monkey is fine!
> FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ooops - maybe not*.
> 
> 
> 
> How about RIP!
> Or Stiffy!
> Or Gonzo!




WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY MONKEY??? MY LITTLE BUDDY????

MIKE!! MOM!!! DAD!!! Wally needs to be sent to the corner again!!!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> chicken on the left: Ow...that hurts....get this beer can out of my butt!
> chicken on the right: A little more to the left please...aaah that's right.



 
Ok guys i'm out of here, Hope you all have a great long weekend.
See ya on Wednesday.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

rpmdfw said:


> Well, I think we're all a little crazy.
> 
> And I KNOW this thread has gone way WAY too off topic for the wedding boards!



 Oh yeah. God forbid you go off topic over there you get banned from the Dis forever. I am probably being stalked by a mod now.


----------



## rosiep

DisneyBrideToni said:


> Oh yeah. God forbid you go off topic over there you get banned from the Dis forever. I am probably being stalked by a mod now.



I'm not a Mod..but I play one on TV.....
I say you can stay....but only if you comment on the chickens...


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> Sorry it has been so long since I stopped in at the shower.  Seems like not much has changed!  How you hanging in there Rob?



I'm doing just fine, Chelle!  Good to see you back!



rosiep said:


> Speaking of Monkey: I haven't named him yet...any suggestions?



How about "Shines"?

Then he can be Monkey Shines!


----------



## minicoopercraig

All I can say is I don't know how people came up with pictures from Wally's outing last year to Fire Island. Those beer cans can't go into the recycling bin you know. Sad really.


----------



## rpmdfw

DisneyBrideToni said:


> Oh yeah. God forbid you go off topic over there you get banned from the Dis forever. I am probably being stalked by a mod now.



The GLBT Boards have mods that let us go off on tangents a bit more.  (as you've no doubt noticed).   But ssssh.  don't tell the other mods that you're here and we'll hide you!



rosiep said:


> I'm not a Mod..but I play one on TV.....
> I say you can stay....but only if you comment on the chickens...



Rosie!  Stop frightening the DisBrides!  It's not nice!

Next thing you know you'll be asking her to touch your monkey!


----------



## minicoopercraig

rpmdfw said:


> Rosie!  Stop frightening the DisBrides!  It's not nice!
> 
> Next thing you know you'll be asking her to touch your monkey!



That's just asking for trouble. Or at least make sure she gets permission from her fiance or husband before she does, or shots, I'm not sure which one is more important.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> How about "Shines"?
> 
> Then he can be Monkey Shines!



 My Monkey is dead...so forget it!   
 Now I want a pony


----------



## rosiep

minicoopercraig said:


> All I can say is I don't know how people came up with pictures from Wally's outing last year to Fire Island. Those beer cans can't go into the recycling bin you know. Sad really.



Funny!    
Points for you!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> My Monkey is dead...so forget it!
> Now I want a pony



Thats the last thing you need.


----------



## minicoopercraig

I would stick to smaller animals if I were you Rosie! That way they (Wally) can find incriminating pictures of it online! LOL.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> My Monkey is dead...so forget it!
> Now I want a pony



You've already killed the Monkey?!?!?!?!!?  

I don't think you're ready for a pony.

Now you just sit there, with your clothes on, and think about what you've done!


----------



## starann

Rosie, Pony poops are MUCH BIGGER than goat and monkey poo....although I'm told Ponies don't throw their poo like Monkeys do!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> How about "Shines"?
> 
> Then he can be Monkey Shines!



Fine just add DEAD.

Dead Monkey Shines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey stuff happens - sorry.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> All I can say is I don't know how people came up with pictures from Wally's outing last year to Fire Island. Those beer cans can't go into the recycling bin you know. Sad really.



My Outting?
Was I in?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You've already killed the Monkey?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> I don't think you're ready for a pony.
> 
> Now you just sit there, with your clothes on, and think about what you've done!



I didn't kill the MONKEY!!! Wally did!
As for the pony...I heard ponies are hung like horses.....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I didn't kill the MONKEY!!! Wally did!
> As for the pony...I heard ponies are hung like horses.....



First you let Wally kill the monkey and now you want to hang the pony!

You're cruel!


----------



## rosiep

WRONG!

_They Shoot Horses Don't They?_


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> WRONG!
> 
> _They Shoot Horses Don't They?_



Okay, I must give you props for that.

Very clever.  Referencing an excellent, yet very sad play.  (was it a movie, too?)

Well done, Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

Ooooh ......you give points you get props.....

Yes, it was a movie too..with Jane Fonda no less


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I didn't kill the MONKEY!!! Wally did!
> As for the pony...I heard ponies are hung like horses.....



Wally giveth - Wally taketh away.

It's the dang Circle of Life guys!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Very clever.  Referencing an excellent, yet very sad play.  (was it a movie, too?)



yes with Jane Fonda.

Oops didn't see Rosies - reply. sorry


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Circle of Life



You channeling Elton John now?


----------



## minicoopercraig

Oh no, an Elton John reference, this is turning into a gay marriage shower now isn't it!? 
And as far as Wally ever being in, I didn't mean it in that manner of "outing" I meant as in a weekend vacation, or a "White Party" sort of outing. You know what I mean, I think. Do I know what I mean? I think I do....


----------



## rosiep

minicoopercraig said:


> Oh no, an Elton John reference, this is turning into a gay marriage shower now isn't it!?
> And as far as Wally ever being in, I didn't mean it in that manner of "outing" I meant as in a weekend vacation, or a "White Party" sort of outing. You know what I mean, I think. Do I know what I mean? I think I do....



I think you need to get _out_ more....


----------



## minicoopercraig

I just came back from being out, and talked to my Lesbian friends about certain body parts being numb after having one too many Strawberry-Watermelon Margaritas. Places I'm not allowed to say outloud! Lalalalalala


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Louie* promised to supervise the goat barbecue  and look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank gaawd Brad ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was here to put it out with his... trusty hose.
> 
> *I'm keeping Brad - BACK OFF!*
> *Mine Mine Mine!*




Ok, I play hookie from work one day to take my family to the airport and go to Disneyland and forget to turn off the stove, burn down the house and ruin the goat and you guys can't just let it go!



OrlandoMike said:


> Hey guys watch the pics........PLEASE!



I want to!



rosiep said:


> Burning down the house just to bring round firemen is bad form.
> Now all of you go to your rooms!
> Mike! Leave Brad with me.....No toys while you're being punished!
> 
> 
> (and someone PM me the naughty picture Rob posted)



yes, pre-fix!




rosiep said:


> I know! Louie isn't _that_ skinny!



I will be damn you!


----------



## wallyb

Everyone set for A lovely Labor Day weekend?






Gee *WOW *



that does not look so lovely!

Ouch!

I gotta call my mom.


----------



## starann

I personally like to SAVE a horse and ride a cowboy!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Everyone set for A lovely Labor Day weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee *WOW *
> 
> 
> 
> that does not look so lovely!
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> I gotta call my mom.




My daughter Zena was born during the Labor Day weekend. I went into labor  on a Friday and I had her 26 hours later on Sunday. If anyone doubts my cajones......I offer Zena as exhibit A


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> My daughter Zena was born during the Labor Day weekend. I went into labor  on a Friday and I had her 26 hours later on Sunday. If anyone doubts my cajones......I offer Zena as exhibit A



I don't want anything to do 
with your "cajones"


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I don't want anything to do
> with your "cajones"



I thought you'd want to know I'm really a man named Sam Tate from Topeka.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I thought you'd want to know I'm really a man named Sam Tate from Topeka.



It was Melvin and Madge Tate


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> It was Melvin and Madge Tate



Didn't they have a son?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Didn't they have a son?


----------



## rosiep

Kill my monkey and I show the world what you truly are: A Frumpy Housewife with sponge curlers, a dangling cigarette and a taste for gin!!!!


----------



## minicoopercraig

I was born on Labor Day weekend way back when. I always found it humorous (Once I knew how to make the joke about it) about my mother being in labor on Labor Day.



BTW it's on the 5th, my BD that is...just a hint for anyone who wants to buy me a drink in EPCOT on Friday.  IF I make it there due to  hurricanes! LOL.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

My mother went into labor on Halloween night!   

I came along a frightening 31 hours and 31 minutes later.  Her OB was an idiot for ever allowing her labor to go on that long.  She had lost consciousness and had a heart attack on the table after I came out.  They brought her back though.


----------



## rosiep

minicoopercraig said:


> I was born on Labor Day weekend way back when. I always found it humorous (Once I knew how to make the joke about it) about my mother being in labor on Labor Day.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW it's on the 5th, my BD that is...just a hint for anyone who wants to buy me a drink in EPCOT on Friday.  IF I make it there due to  hurricanes! LOL.



Well! Why didn't you say so? I guess I'll have to think about ssome jokes and a virtual gift for you!!! Aren't us Virgoes wonderful????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Aren't us Virgoes wonderful????




I'm going to assume that this was a rhetorical question . . . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'm going to assume that this was a rhetorical question . . . . .



No it's not! The Answer is YES dang it!!!


----------



## minicoopercraig

We're very grounded, if you can't tell by the things poor rosie has holding her down in this world! LOL. Me on the other hand, I have my size 12 feet. And you know what they say about guys with big feet....they wear big shoes.


----------



## rosiep

minicoopercraig said:


> We're very grounded, if you can't tell by the things poor rosie has holding her down in this world! LOL. Me on the other hand, I have my size 12 feet. And you know what they say about guys with big feet....they wear big shoes.



Two more points for you!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I'm going to assume that this was a rhetorical question . . . . .



Just because Rosie is slow doesn't mean you should call her rhetorical, that's just not politically correct Rob.



minicoopercraig said:


> We're very grounded, if you can't tell by the things poor rosie has holding her down in this world! LOL. Me on the other hand, I have my size 12 feet. And you know what they say about guys with big feet....they wear big shoes.



Yay, we can be shoe buddies, we can go shoe shopping and stop at Orange Julius and I can say things like "can I borrow your red pumps, I have a hot date tonight."


----------



## minicoopercraig

I don't wear red pumps, I only wear hot pink patent leather! LOL.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

minicoopercraig said:


> I don't wear red pumps, I only wear hot pink patent leather! LOL.



Can I borrow those?


----------



## minicoopercraig

Do you want the knee highs or just the pumps? LOL


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

minicoopercraig said:


> Do you want the knee highs or just the pumps? LOL


 You really should consider both -- such a charming combination






Dang -- my images aren't loading right...


----------



## minicoopercraig

Those....are kinda scary....and 80ish, I'm not liking them! AHHH!!!


----------



## wallyb

*Flipping The Switch!*





Sad but true ... all good things come to an end.  
And after discussing it with the Bride "The Shower" 
is ending on *the 24th*.

So if you've got something *"special"*
you've been saving up for Rob - naught or nice-
those last 3 days are the days (22 23 24) to do it.

Till then it's frivolity as usual


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



 

That is JUST NOT RIGHT!


 

I love it!


----------



## rpmdfw

Should we have a new theme this week?

I've got one I'd like to request for the week of 9/15, but definitely want to save it for last.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That is JUST NOT RIGHT!
> 
> I love it!



I think it's perfect.
Let there be light!

Theme - for this week?
 
Quandary? Puzzlement? Vexing?
Let's make Rosie come up with something - 
she's just dead weight around here!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Considering what is going on in the news, how about this weeks theme is "Vetting".

*Vetting * 

Broadly, vetting is a process of examination and evaluation. 

Specifically, vetting often refers to performing a background check on someone before offering them employment. In addition, in intelligence gathering, assets are vetted to determine their usefulness.


Rob, have you properly vetted Scott?   Does he have a pregnant daughter your not aware of yet?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Rob, have you properly vetted Scott?   Does he have a pregnant daughter your not aware of yet?



Yes, Scott has been thoughroughly vetted.  It's a very in-depth process!  

And no.  No daughters, pregnant or otherwise.  A whole heck of a lot of nieces and nephews though.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Have you discussed the abstinence program with him?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Rob, have you properly vetted Scott?   Does he have a pregnant daughter your not aware of yet?



Yes, Scott has been thoughroughly vetted.  It's a very in-depth process!  

And no.  No daughters, pregnant or otherwise.  A whole heck of a lot of nieces and nephews though.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Have you discussed the abstinence program with him?



I don't know what that word means.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> I don't know what that word means.



It means he should have been sleeping on the couch the past few months!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> It means he should have been sleeping on the couch the past few months!



Yeah.  That's not happening.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh is he selfish?  So *you're* on the couch?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh is he selfish?  So *you're* on the couch?



Nobody is sleeping on a sofa at our house until company starts arriving for the wedding.  (and even then it's a very comfy futon)


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh I see, so you're doing the Ricky and Lucy thing huh?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh I see, so you're doing the Ricky and Lucy thing huh?



Of course not!  How silly!

We share our King Sized bed.  Tolliver's bed is right near my side of the bed, too.  Sometimes he sleeps with his daddies on the big bed, but most nights he's in his cozy little crate.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Have you discussed the abstinence program with him?



You know Rob...  you really should be waiting until the wedding night.  Can't go around having pre-marital relations here.  Whatever will you tell Tolliver when it is time for "the talk"???


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You know Rob...  you really should be waiting until the wedding night.  Can't go around having pre-marital relations here.  Whatever will you tell Tolliver when it is time for "the talk"???



That's just it! We're not allowed to get married, so "pre-marital" relations by definition, do not exist!   

Um, and Tolliver is a DOG; I don't plan on discussing it with him.  Besides, he's been fixed, so no need to have the birds and bees talk with him.  

And you people are WAAAAYYYY too interested in what happens at Casa de Rob & Scott when the blinds are drawn.  It's none of y'alls bidness!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> And you people are WAAAAYYYY too interested in what happens at Casa de Rob & Scott when the blinds are drawn.  It's none of y'alls bidness!



Why are you closing the blinds?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Why are you closing the blinds?



Because I can't sleep if the light from the streetlamp is coming into the bedroom.  So we've got blinds AND black out drapes.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Of course not!  How silly!
> 
> We share our King Sized bed.  Tolliver's bed is right near my side of the bed, too.  Sometimes he sleeps with his daddies on the big bed, but most nights he's in his cozy little crate.



When Tolliver's not there in "between" the daddies - 




I bet there'd be room for me.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So we've got blinds AND black out drapes.



Ahhh buddy ... that's Black out window treatments.  

*You TOTALY need gay retraining!*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> That's just it! We're not allowed to get married, so "pre-marital" relations by definition, do not exist!
> 
> Um, and Tolliver is a DOG; I don't plan on discussing it with him.  Besides, he's been fixed, so no need to have the birds and bees talk with him.
> 
> And you people are WAAAAYYYY too interested in what happens at Casa de Rob & Scott when the blinds are drawn.  It's none of y'alls bidness!



That is not an excuse.  You CAN get married right here in good ole' taxachusetts and in California....  

I am jealous of Tolliver... that damn talk scarred me for life...  

Trust me...   not too interested in what happens in Casa de Rob and Scott....  I am not even interested in what happens in Casa de Jenn and Nelson these days...


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> When Tolliver's not there in "between" the daddies -
> I bet there'd be room for me.



Let see, Rob, Scott, Tolliver, and now Wally, that makes 4!  You now have enough to play games!


----------



## wallyb

ooh - what about a White party? -
pure thoughts, virginity all that crap- maybe one of those Purity Balls






But *Purity Ball* seems like and oxymoron to me.

Big challenge for this bunch!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Let see, Rob, Scott, Tolliver, and now Wally, that makes 4!  You now have enough to play games!



You took a perfectly normal 3 way -
tossed in a dog and made it all weird.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You took a perfectly normal 3 way -
> tossed in a dog and made it all weird.



AND he implied that you have cooties!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> You took a perfectly normal 3 way -
> tossed in a dog and made it all weird.



But you need 4 to play that game!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> But you need 4 to play that game!



I know a few games that 3 can manage just fine!

And I don't have cooties!  
I got shots for that!

Cootie shot - you're it!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Cootie shot - you're it!



Everyone knows today is "Blonde people Cootie day!" 

Natural or not!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Cootie shot - you're it!



And that's our cue to take a Broadway Showtune Dance break!  Here's the song!  Dance along!


AMBER
Tracy Turnblad, this is for you.

They came from way far out 
In outer space 
And with her help 
They may destroy the human race

AMBER & GUYS
She's got cooties!

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
They've found a place to nest

GUYS
She's got cooties

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
If i were her i'd be depressed 
Long tailed, sharp nailed 
Fuzzy legs, laying eggs

"Eww, get 'em away from me, 
get 'em away from me ... ewww!!"

In science class 
She's like a walking show-and-tell 
Her pet skunk ran away 
'Cause it couldn't take the smell

GUYS
She's got cooties

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
Nobody want to sit by her

GUYS
She's got cooties

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
She don't need a coat
'Cause she's got fur! 
Circle, circle,

ALL
Dot, dot, dot

AMBER
Hurry, get your cootie shot!
"Come on everybody, let's stamp 'em out!"

GUYS
She's got cooties

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
She's just as friendly as can be

GUYS
She's got cooties

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
She shows them cootie hospitality

GUYS
She's got cooties

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
She's like a living "twilight zone"

GUYS
She's got cooties

GIRLS
...Cooties

AMBER
Quick, get rod serling on the phone!

AMBER
Black, white, red, green

AMBER & ENSEMBLE
Every color in between

AMBER
Dresses like a circus clown

AMBER & ENSEMBLE
Somebody oughta hose her down

AMBER
Grew up in a cootie zoo 
I bet her two-ton mama's got 'em too!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



Can't play now.  

Dancing to the Cootie song from Hairspray.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Can't play now.
> 
> Dancing to the Cootie song from Hairspray.



I take back the gay retraining comment.  
You might be too gay!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Everyone knows today is "Blonde people Cootie day!"
> 
> Natural or not!



HEY!     Not nice Mike, not nice...


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I take back the gay retraining comment.
> You might be too gay!



You're not dancing!  

If you don't dance, you'll never get onto the Corny Collins show!  They're the nicest kids in town!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Everyone knows today is "Blonde people Cootie day!"
> 
> Natural or not!







Can I remind you Sir - that I've got like 
4 "blustery little weather events" going-
I'm still a bit miffed at you and I JUST STARTED MY NEW DIET!


----------



## wallyb

Can I remind you also of this...





And that I'm still BLONDE.
and that the drapes would match the carpet -
if I needed to provide proof but -
I got a bit manscape crazy and Now...  -
I guess I've got hard wood floors!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

minicoopercraig said:


> Those....are kinda scary....and 80ish, I'm not liking them! AHHH!!!



eeek  


Ultimately I guess Rob should choose, it is after all his wedding.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And that I'm still BLONDE.
> and that the drapes would match the carpet -
> if I needed to provide proof but -
> I got a bit manscape crazy and Now...  -
> I guess I've got hard wood floors!


----------



## OrlandoMike

You started a diet?   

Geesh, and this was just delivered to the shower....


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You started a diet?
> 
> Geesh, and this was just delivered to the shower....


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I got a bit manscape crazy and Now...  -
> I guess I've got hard wood floors!



Ya,

I hear you have to get rid of the carpet in order to get rid of the Cooties!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Ya,
> 
> I hear you have to get rid of the carpet in order to get rid of the Cooties!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh Rob, enough with the Popcorn!  It's your shower....enjoy!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh Rob, enough with the Popcorn!  It's your shower....enjoy!



Oooh!  I Love Prime Rib!

Not too fond of asparagus, though.

 

I know!  Wally can have the asparagus!  It's on his diet!


----------



## wallyb

Well I'd  get my broom ready if I were you Mike!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  I Love Prime Rib!
> 
> Not too fond of asparagus, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I know!  Wally can have the asparagus!  It's on his diet!



Eat your dang phalic veggies.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Eat your dang phalic veggies.



Cucumbers?

or Carrots?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

So is there a theme yet this week? How about:


  Jesus is Magic


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Well I'd  get my broom ready if I were you Mike!



Oh be gone!  You have no power here! 







Besides, someone may drop a house on you!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I think it's perfect.
> Let there be light!
> 
> Theme - for this week?
> 
> Quandary? Puzzlement? Vexing?
> Let's make Rosie come up with something -
> she's just dead weight around here!



Come here Wally.....closer....I'd like a word with you....



rpmdfw said:


> Of course not!  How silly!
> 
> We share our King Sized bed.  Tolliver's bed is right near my side of the bed, too.  Sometimes he sleeps with his daddies on the big bed, but most nights he's in his cozy little crate.



Isn't there a name for people who sleep with animals???



wallyb said:


>



I'm in!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Isn't there a name for people who sleep with animals???





Pet owners


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Pet owners



Not that one...the other one.... .
Beastie Boy....er... Beauty and the Beast ...beastia.....


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> So is there a theme yet this week? How about:
> 
> 
> Jesus is Magic



Oh, absolutely!    HAY-soos is the best gardener around.  He does wonders with our yard and landscaping.

Not sure why you want to make our lawn service the theme of the party though.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Not that one...the other one.... .
> Beastie Boy....er... Beauty and the Beast ...beastia.....



Trust me.  It's PET OWNERS!  




It's not like you and the goat.  

or the monkey.  

or the pony.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, absolutely!    HAY-soos is the best gardener around.  He does wonders with our yard and landscaping.



Hey is your Jesus free on Fridays?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Not sure why you want to make our lawn service the theme of the party though.




This is why


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh be gone!  You have no power here!



I'm just saying unusual stuff could happen!  





_"Unusual weather we're having, ain't it?"_
-lion-


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey is your Jesus free on Fridays?



Free?  No.  

But fairly reasonably priced.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Trust me.  It's PET OWNERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like you and the goat.
> 
> or the monkey.
> 
> or the pony.



We never did any _sleeping_ together.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Come here Wally.....closer....I'd like a word with you....



Okay - one word.

Is it adoration?
cause I get that one ALL THE TIME!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> This is why



See this is how the manscaping 
can get out of hand.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Okay - one word.
> 
> Is it adoration?
> cause I get that one ALL THE TIME!



I think you need to get your hearing checked. My word started with an "F".


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> See this is how the manscaping
> can get out of hand.



Those shears look AWFULLY BIG! (Oh My!)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I think you need to get your hearing checked. My word started with an "F".


So Not adoration - but started with an F
Fornication?
With you - no thanks.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> So Not adoration - but started with an F
> Fornication?
> With you - no thanks.



I offered James actually, a one time deal....but since you said "no thanks"...I guess it's off.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I offered James actually, a one time deal....but since you said "no thanks"...I guess it's off.



You never said squat about James before - so don't dangle him 
out there now Missy!  

And how about a brilliant Idea for the shower theme? - now that we're getting ready to end this "clam bake"! 
Well!?!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You never said squat about James before - so don't dangle him
> out there now Missy!
> 
> And how about a brilliant Idea for the shower theme? - now that we're getting ready to end this "clam bake"!
> Well!?!



Ok..It's a Polka Party


----------



## wallyb

Hey look who I found in the back yard!




Totally unhurt!
*Oh happy Day!*


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ok..It's a Polka Party



I think this is may be why we haven't let her choose before . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hey look who I found in the back yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unhurt!
> *Oh happy Day!*



ANOTHER goat?

Heaven help us!


----------



## rosiep

Wally's just trying to get on my good side. He wants my husband.
Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Wally's just trying to get on my good side. He wants my husband.
> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.



 So you're saying that WALLY is the goat?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> So you're saying that WALLY is the goat?



No, I'm saying he's trying to distract me with a goat so he can grab my husband and run off into the woods.

And if you don't like my Polka theme we can always make it Square Dancing....


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So you're saying that WALLY is the goat?



Well I am feeling a little horn... oh never mind -if I go there -
I'll just be in more trouble.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ok..It's a Polka Party





rpmdfw said:


> I think this is may be why we haven't let her choose before . . .



I guess Rob thinks your Idea - *stink*ski!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Well I am feeling a little horn... oh never mind -if I go there -
> I'll just be in more trouble.



Go there. Since starting the "cleanse", it's all that's left for you.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Go there. Since starting the "cleanse", it's all that's left for you.



I have soy!


----------



## wallyb

Well we need a theme by tomorrow!  
Somthing good! 
To detract from those crappy birthdays!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I have soy!



Ok...how is a soy party better than my polka idea?????

( I know you didn't say it..it was implied)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Ok...how is a soy party better than my polka idea?????
> 
> ( I know you didn't say it..it was implied)



Doll *ROB* didn't like it - stop striking out at me  
Rob thought it *SUCKED!* Not me.
He *HATED* it!  I had no opinion.
Rob thought it *Smelled like old goat!* Not me.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well we need a theme by tomorrow!
> Somthing good!
> To detract from those crappy birthdays!



Well, it's the right month, if just a tad early, so we could adapt Rosie's lackluster polka idea and go with 

OKTOBERFEST!






Sausages und Beer for efery von!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Doll *ROB* didn't like it - stop striking out at me
> Rob thought it *SUCKED!* Not me.
> He *HATED* it!  I had no opinion.
> Rob thought it *Smelled like old goat!* Not me.



I didn't think it sucked.

It just needed to be taken further.  Not just polkas, but OKTOBERFEST!

She put us on the right track, she just thinks small, when a party like this demands that you think BIG!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, it's the right month, if just a tad early, so we could adapt Rosie's lackluster polka idea and go with
> 
> OKTOBERFEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausages und Beer for efery von!



See Why couldn't Rosie come up with that!
It was her big moment ... her chance to shine...
And she flubbed it.
Botched.
Bungled.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> she just thinks small, when a party like this demands that you think BIG!



That should do it.


----------



## rosiep

I like the sausages , you guys can have the beer...
and as for thinking small..it's simply not in my vocabulary.


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh, good!  The entertainment is here!






I think they're about to sing "The Lonely Goatherd" or "Eidelwiess"


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> That should do it.



Don't go slinging mud at me just because you can't have Almond Praline Buttercream....and I can


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, good!  The entertainment is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're about to sing "The Lonely Goatherd" or "Eidelwiess"



The guy in the middle looks just a tad too happy....


----------



## wallyb

Mr. Humphries is here!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Mr. Humphries is here!



 

Mr. Humphries, are you free?


----------



## wallyb

These lederhosen seem more practical 
if you spill your beer.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> These lederhosen seem more practical
> if you spill your beer.



Oooh!  Is HE free?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!  Is HE free?



He is!
You're not!  

A guy named Scott?
Ring a bell?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> He is!
> You're not!
> 
> A guy named Scott?
> Ring a bell?



There's not ring on my finger yet!  

Besides have you never heard of a bachelor party?


----------



## minicoopercraig

I didn't think you were getting married? Whatever happened to not having the talk with the dog, or the goat, or pony, whatever shares the bed with you two?? Also, I think we should be having a Go-Go party, I'm sure Rosie can dance in a cage...and Wally can probably join in in another one!


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> I didn't think you were getting married? Whatever happened to not having the talk with the dog, or the goat, or pony, whatever shares the bed with you two?? Also, I think we should be having a Go-Go party, I'm sure Rosie can dance in a cage...and Wally can probably join in in another one!



Don't try and make me forget that you're on my list!

cuz you're still on my list!

When are you getting into town again?  

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

minicoopercraig said:


> I didn't think you were getting married? Whatever happened to not having the talk with the dog, or the goat, or pony, whatever shares the bed with you two?? Also, I think we should be having a Go-Go party, I'm sure Rosie can dance in a cage...and Wally can probably join in in another one!



 I would love to see Wally and Rosie in cages. How about a beach go-go party! We'll put the cages near the shoreline

and wait for the tide to come in.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I would love to see Wally and Rosie in cages. How about a beach go-go party! We'll put the cages near the shoreline
> 
> and wait for the tide to come in.



Do I look like a crab? I've never even given crabs to anyone....but...I'm beginning to get a little crabby...


----------



## rosiep

minicoopercraig said:


> I didn't think you were getting married? Whatever happened to not having the talk with the dog, or the goat, or pony, whatever shares the bed with you two?? Also, I think we should be having a Go-Go party, I'm sure Rosie can dance in a cage...and Wally can probably join in in another one!



Put me in a cage will you? I'll just send all my flying mokeys to do their business over your dear little car.....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Put me in a cage will you? I'll just send all my flying mokeys to do their business over your dear little car.....



I can fling poo with the best of them! Bring it on


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> I think we should be having a Go-Go party, I'm sure Rosie can dance in a cage...and Wally can probably join in in another one!





kingLouiethe1 said:


> How about a beach go-go party!



The Pferd has left the beständig - dumcoff!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> The Pferd has left the beständig - dumcoff!



I really don't know why I stay here and play with you dumb ol' boys.....


----------



## minicoopercraig

rosiep said:


> I really don't know why I stay here and play with you dumb ol' boys.....



Because you know we're more interesting than anyone you know in real life! LOL.

I'm still trying to get off the list there, but I didn't say that we should leave Rosie and Wally for high tide, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig - what have I ever done to you


----------



## rosiep

minicoopercraig said:


> Because you know we're more interesting than anyone you know in real life! LOL.
> 
> I'm still trying to get off the list there, but I didn't say that we should leave Rosie and Wally for high tide, I hadn't thought of that.



I thought it was cause you guys didn't care about the smell....but have it your way...


----------



## minicoopercraig

Smell...what smell? Does it involve Goldbond? If so, I am running away very quickly.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> Smell...what smell? Does it involve Goldbond? If so, I am running away very quickly.



*Aaaa-haa!*
Now we have his Kryptonite!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Aaaa-haa!*
> Now we have his Kryptonite!



Hmmm.  I think I'll bring some of that to the Pin Trading University this week and start randomly spreading it around.


----------



## wallyb

And what affront is minicoopercraig guilty of?
Chicken dancing?
Wedding crashing?
Dachshund disdain?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And what affront is minicoopercraig guilty of?
> Chicken dancing?
> Wedding crashing?
> Dachshund disdain?



He knows what he did.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> He knows what he did.



*But I don't!*

I might be able to help 
punish him if I knew the infraction.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> *But I don't!*
> 
> I might be able to help
> punish him if I knew the infraction.



Always so willing to lend a helping hand, aren't you Wally?  

What a great guy!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Wait why am I being punished again? And goldbond isn't my kryptonite! I just don't enjoy the smell of napalm in the morning...oh wait....no, I still don't "enjoy" the smell of it. Does anyone?


----------



## wallyb

It has a certain brimstone scent I find invigorating


----------



## minicoopercraig

wallyb said:


> minicoopercraig - what have I ever done to you



You haven't done anything to me Mr. Wally. I was just trying to think of people that Rob would like to see scantily clad (Maybe Rosie wasn't such a good choice...) dancing around in a go-go cage at his Bachelor Party. Sorry.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> You haven't done anything to me Mr. Wally. I was just trying to think of people that Rob would like to see scantily clad (Maybe Rosie wasn't such a good choice...) dancing around in a go-go cage at his Bachelor Party. Sorry.



To late for sorry - we've entered the punishment part of our game show.
Brace yourself!


----------



## minicoopercraig

I wasn't the one that wanted to put the cages out in high tide, that was Louie. My plans were much more innocent and involved not making you take part in the "colon cleansing" diet your on. Poor thing, you want I should come over and cook something tasty with your tofu blocks? I make a mean Veggie Pie.


----------



## rpmdfw

And now back to Oktoberfest!


----------



## jamieandben

from OKTOBERFEST
To S&M party
OMG I love this place.


----------



## minicoopercraig

We are quite ADD around....oh look....a goat!


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> the "colon cleansing" diet your on. Poor thing, you want I should come over and cook something tasty with your tofu blocks? I make a mean Veggie Pie.



It's got nothing to do with my colon - so take your mind off my plumbing.
It's about getting rid of toxins.
And you're not getting your paws on my tofu either.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And now back to Oktoberfest!



Yummy!
What's that middle strap holding up?


----------



## minicoopercraig

His una-liederhummen (I know that is definitely NOT German).


----------



## rpmdfw

Look, Rosie!  There are even goats at Oktoberfest!


----------



## rosiep

Yes, but are there any monkeys????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Yes, but are there any monkeys????



 You're never happy, are you?


----------



## wallyb

never!


----------



## minicoopercraig

I don't think there are German Monkeys. I just read a book that happens in Poland during WWII and there weren't any mentions of Monkeys. Badgers yes, Monkeys no.


----------



## wallyb

Here's an English Monkey- will he do.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Too funny -- I tried to find a pic of a "monkey in lederhosen"  and this popped up on the first page of images:






I think the golden arches in the background are a particularly nice random feature...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Too funny -- I tried to find a pic of a "monkey in lederhosen"  and this popped up on the first page of images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the golden arches in the background are a particularly nice random feature...


----------



## minicoopercraig

I just don't think he'd be able to touch his feet like that! Let alone keep his balance!


----------



## wallyb

Oh my! 
Look who's graced our Oktoberfest with her presence...






*The Sausage Queen!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oh my!
> Look who's graced our Oktoberfest with her presence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Sausage Queen!*



She's the sausage queen?   

I thought that's what we were calling Jamie.   

Because he likes the meat and all.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> She's the sausage queen?
> 
> I thought that's what we were calling Jamie.
> 
> Because he likes the meat and all.



Remember Jamie got disqualified - because of that "incident" 
in the talent part of the pageant.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> She's the sausage queen?
> 
> I thought that's what we were calling Jamie.
> 
> Because he likes the meat and all.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Remember Jamie got disqualified - because of that "incident"
> in the talent part of the pageant.



That just don't look right.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Remember Jamie got disqualified - because of that "incident"
> in the talent part of the pageant.



It was sabotage I tell you!!!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> It was sabotage I tell you!!!



It was poor judgment on your behalf.  
But who knew you were so bendy!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> But who knew you were so bendy!




Ben?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Ben?



Bend-y.

You know - like a bendy straw





But Jamie's much more bendy!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Bend-y.
> 
> You know - like a bendy straw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Jamie's much more bendy!



Like you would know. 
But I really don't remember to much of my last trip to Boston.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Like you would know.
> But I really don't remember to much of my last trip to Boston.



When you spend that much time bent over -
the blood rushes to your head - and you forget stuff.

Especially at your ADVANCED age. 





I don't think they'd let you in Boston though - 
We've got a "No Gomer or Goober" ordnance here.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> When you spend that much time bent over -
> the blood rushes to your head - and you forget stuff.
> 
> Especially at your ADVANCED age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they'd let you in Boston though -
> We've got a "No Gomer or Goober" ordnance here.



They let you in.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> They let you in.



Well yes - they *begged* me to come.  
Property values have done nothing but go up since my arrival


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well yes - they *begged* me to come.
> Property values have done nothing but go up since my arrival



Yeah.

In Maine.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.
> 
> In Maine.



   
Good one.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.
> In Maine.



We have a house there too. Yes.  
Values have been on a steady incline around the lake.

How'd you know?

Are you Stalking me?
Dang paparazzi!


----------



## wallyb

Jamie - Was this the store you want me
to check out for more Octoberfest supplies?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Jamie - Was this the store you want me
> to check out for more Octoberfest supplies?



No sweetie it's the one with the 3 X's out front.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> No sweetie it's the one with the 3 X's out front.



Don't call me sweaty!



Never mind.


----------



## wallyb

For you Mike...

_"Are you a good witch or a bad witch?"_
Either way you're a witch! 










Thought you might need the other one to cover 
your mood swings - depending on what you're 
imbibing at the time.


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


>



No thank you for this... ... now that's just rude!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh Wally, thank you very much!  Just what my Gemini self needs!  Now every morning when I wake up I can decide.....Glenda or Miss Almira Gulch!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh Wally, thank you very much!  Just what my Gemini self needs!  Now every morning when I wake up I can decide.....Glenda or Miss Almira Gulch!



I think I would choose the broom over the bubble, seems a bit speedier.


----------



## wallyb

*Well that's more like it!*  

It's not like I do this stuff for *my* entertainment!



Surprising how convincing you are as Glenda - 
who know you were so girly?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think I would choose the broom over the bubble, seems a bit speedier.



I'd go with the broom too -  
it's better to BEAT you with.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'd go with the broom too -
> it's better to BEAT you with.



Should I pretend I don't like it?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Should I pretend I don't like it?



That would be more enjoyable for me - so YES!
Lot of wailing and screaming - and maybe you could mange a hematoma?
Thanks - What a peach


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> hematoma?



I don't really eat tomatoes, how about hummus?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't really eat tomatoes, how about hummus?




I think they're both approved foods on his diet so ok!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't really eat tomatoes, how about hummus?



Great - agreed- I'll beat you till your a pile of hummus.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Great - agreed- I'll beat you till your a pile of hummus.



Violence in not allowed on this board (says me).
Sex? OK, violence no, no, no, no ,no ,no, no.
Now Wally, swat Louis one more time (hard) then say you're sorry...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Violence in not allowed on this board (says me).
> Sex? OK, violence no, no, no, no ,no ,no, no.
> Now Wally, swat Louis one more time (hard) then say you're sorry...



He *said* he likes it!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Great - agreed- I'll beat you till your a pile of hummus.



Hey!

Wait a minute!

There are TWO people beating him in that graphic!







Can I be the second one?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Hey!
> 
> Wait a minute!
> 
> There are TWO people beating him in that graphic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second one?



Sure!   
I was just going to hire someone.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Hey!
> 
> Wait a minute!
> 
> There are TWO people beating him in that graphic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the second one?






No no no. those two people are speaking Chinese. You should both be ashamed of yourselves for outsourcing American jobs, for shame


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> No no no. those two people are speaking Chinese. You should both be ashamed of yourselves for outsourcing American jobs, for shame



I'll learn Chinese if I have to.

How many phrases of Mandarin do I need to know to beat you for, say, half an hour?

I already know a couple.  I could just repeat "hello", "good bye", and "thank you" over and over while I bludgeon you.  Would that be acceptable?


----------



## wallyb

Sweet and sour chicken , Egg rolls ,Moo Shoo Pork... THERE!
That should get me by.  

Now lay there and take your beating!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I'll learn Chinese if I have to.
> 
> How many phrases of Mandarin do I need to know to beat you for, say, half an hour?
> 
> I already know a couple.  I could just repeat "hello", "good bye", and "thank you" over and over while I bludgeon you.  Would that be acceptable?





wallyb said:


> Sweet and sour chicken , Egg rolls ,Moo Shoo Pork... THERE!
> That should get me by.
> 
> Now lay there and take your beating!



I'm going to tell Mike you're being mean to me


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm going to tell Mike you're being mean to me



*Tell Tattletale! *


----------



## rosiep

I'll be nice to you if you say "Rosie is queen and the rest are mean"


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, now that Oktoberfest has devolved into violence, it must be time for a new theme for the party!

Any suggestions for this week's, theme?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, now that Oktoberfest has devolved into violence, it must be time for a new theme for the party!
> 
> Any suggestions for this week's, theme?



How about a Louie piñata Party!
That was fun!
Lot of hot latin boys and smacking the hell out of Louie!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> How about a Louie piñata Party!
> That was fun!
> Lot of hot latin boys and smacking the hell out of Louie!



So you want to hang me from a tree and hit me? I thought we were over that phase in our nation's history


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> So you want to hang me from a tree and hit me? I thought we were over that phase in our nation's history



It's the only suggestion we've gotten so far.  Unless you can come up with a better one, we'll be forced to go with it.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> It's the only suggestion we've gotten so far.  Unless you can come up with a better one, we'll be forced to go with it.



Well as long as we're being un-pc why not just have a blonde joke party, we can sit around and tell blonde jokes


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well as long as we're being un-pc why not just have a blonde joke party, we can sit around and tell blonde jokes



Really?

You're going to stoop to his level?

I thought better of you than that.

How disappointing.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Really?
> 
> You're going to stoop to his level?
> 
> I thought better of you than that.
> 
> How disappointing.



 Well at least I didn't suggest we lynch him!


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, since the only real suggestion we got was "pinata party" (suggestion edited due to Louie being whiny about being the pinata)  we'll go with a full FIESTA this week!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Oh, good...   

Then I know just what to get you...    

The M. Mouse Fiestaware collection!






Enjoy!


----------



## rosiep

Sorry, I don't eat Mexican food....but that's all right...you guys go ahead. i'll just sit here quietly.....all alone...with nothing to munch but day old bread....can I have some lukewarm water too please.....oh thank you, thank you


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Really?
> 
> You're going to stoop to his level?
> 
> I thought better of you than that.
> 
> How disappointing.



Stoop!
Nice Rob!

*Where's the loyalty?
Where's the love?*
Where do all the flower go?
Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that life's been showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?
Do you get what you're hoping for?
When you look behind you there's no open door-
What are you hoping for?
Do you know?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Stoop!
> Nice Rob!
> 
> *Where's the loyalty?
> Where's the love?*
> Where do all the flower go?
> Do you know where you're going to?
> Do you like the things that life's been showing you?
> Where are you going to?
> Do you know?
> Do you get what you're hoping for?
> When you look behind you there's no open door-
> What are you hoping for?
> Do you know?



What is Mohogany!!!! (Ding ding ding for 100 points!!!)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> What is Mohogany!!!! (Ding ding ding for 100 points!!!)



What is - Rob is a rat fink!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> What is - Rob is a rat fink!



Feed me Wally...they're making me watch as they eat tacos and tamales.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Feed me Wally...they're making me watch as they eat tacos and tamales.



And enchiladas, and rellenos, and burritos, and tostadas

It's not all bad, Rosie.  You can watch the scantily clad cliff divers . . .


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Feed me Wally...they're making me watch as they eat tacos and tamales.



I like mex!

You don't like any of it?
Have you had real Mexican not taco bell crap?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I like mex!
> 
> You don't like any of it?
> Have you had real Mexican not taco bell crap?



I don't like food that looks the same coming out as it does going in


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> And enchiladas, and rellenos, and burritos, and tostadas
> 
> It's not all bad, Rosie.  You can watch the *scantily clad cliff divers *. . .



I could get so many points if I responded to this....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Feed me Wally...they're making me watch as they eat tacos and tamales.



What would YOU like, Rosie?


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What would YOU like, Rosie?



This is how you create picky eaters-  
she should eat what's served.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> This is how you create picky eaters-
> she should eat what's served.



Wally usually carries crackers in his purse Rosie, maybe he can give you some.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> This is how you create picky eaters-
> she should eat what's served.


 
If we drink enough margarita's maybe we can just ignore her complaining in the corner.


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What would YOU like, Rosie?



See??? This is why I love you    
You get me!

May I have some chocolate cake please????


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> See??? This is why I love you
> You get me!
> 
> May I have some chocolate cake please????



Here you go...






Would you like some milk with that?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

You girls have CAKE in here?  I LOVE cake!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> You girls have CAKE in here?  I LOVE cake!



We have cake...   dig in...  there is plenty!


----------



## rosiep

Yummy! The frosting is especially tasty! Mind if I take some home to rub...er I mean share with my husband?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Yummy! The frosting is especially tasty! Mind if I take some home to rub...er I mean share with my husband?



I think the former would be much more fun....


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> We have cake...   dig in...  there is plenty!



Thank you!

Rosie - I usually scrape most of the frosting off of my cake.  Pass me your plate and I'll give you the extra to, um, share with your DH.


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Rosie - I usually scrape most of the frosting off of my cake.  Pass me your plate and I'll give you the extra to, um, share with your DH.



Ok! Can I have your milk too? You know for....washing it down??


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rosiep said:


> Ok! Can I have your milk too? You know for....washing it down??



Maybe.  Is there coffee?  Or tea?  Maybe under the gay pride tea cozy?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> May I have some chocolate cake please????



Here you go Rosie!
More Cake!
Here let me "Help" you!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Oh --that poor lil kid is gonna need therapy!

now this is more like it...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Here you go Rosie!
> More Cake!
> Here let me "Help" you!



That is not nice Wally...   (funny, but not nice)



TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Oh --that poor lil kid is gonna need therapy!
> 
> now this is more like it...



That looks like so much fun!


----------



## starann

rosiep said:


> Ok! Can I have your milk too? You know for....washing it down??



I'm sure James could get you some milk.


----------



## rpmdfw

Chocolate Cake?!?!?!?!?!? 

At a fiesta?  


Are you all INSANE? 

 The appropriate desserts for a fiesta are 

Flan:





Sopapillas:





or Fried Ice Cream:





No more chocolate cake for Rosie until it fits with the theme!  If she doesn't like the food that's being served she can go to another party thread and eat their food.

Honestly!  You'd think none of you had ever been to a theme party before!


----------



## rosiep

Your days are numbered my friend......


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

She CAN have chocolate cake at a Fiesta!!!      

See here:

http://www.fiestafoodwarehouse.com/files_en/Gallery.aspx?val=4&value=Bakery.jpg


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Your days are numbered my friend......



Yep!  Only 19 days left until the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding!  Can't wait!

Oh, and did I mention that we WILL be having chocolate cake there?  



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> She CAN have chocolate cake at a Fiesta!!!



 
Are you TRYING to cause another Bridezilla, Groomzilla, Gayzilla outburst?     Cuz you're VERY close.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Yep!  Only 19 days left until the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding!  Can't wait!
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that we WILL be having chocolate cake there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you TRYING to cause another Bridezilla, Groomzilla, Gayzilla outburst?     Cuz you're VERY close.



Me?  No...  Never...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, and did I mention that we WILL be having chocolate cake there?



More cake Rosie!





*look* how she eats .. terrible.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> More cake Rosie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *look* how she eats .. terrible.



 Imagine how she'd look eating flan!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Here you go Rosie!
> More Cake!
> Here let me "Help" you!





wallyb said:


> More cake Rosie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *look* how she eats .. terrible.



Way to go Wally, now none of us can have cake.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Way to go Wally, now none of us can have cake.



     

THERE IS NO CAKE!

It's a FIESTA!

Your choices are FLAN, SOPAPILLAS, or FRIED ICECREAM!

No cake for Rosie, and no cake for YOU!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> THERE IS NO CAKE!
> 
> It's a FIESTA!
> 
> Your choices are FLAN, SOPAPILLAS, or FRIED ICECREAM!
> 
> No cake for Rosie, and no cake for YOU!



 
I Think someone needs to lay off the sugar.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> THERE IS NO CAKE!
> 
> It's a FIESTA!
> 
> Your choices are FLAN, SOPAPILLAS, or FRIED ICECREAM!
> 
> No cake for Rosie, and no cake for YOU!



Why am I picturing lots of yelling 
at the up coming wedding.  

I think someone should have one of those guns 
with the tranquilizer darts ready - just in case.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Why am I picturing lots of yelling
> at the up coming wedding.



Nah.  No yelling.  

Because no one at the wedding is going to say.  "Oh, I don't like this food; what else can I have?"  They'll eat it and they'll like it, and they'll be polite about it.






Jeesh!  And you wonder why none of you got an invitiation!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> THERE IS NO CAKE!
> 
> It's a FIESTA!
> 
> Your choices are FLAN, SOPAPILLAS, or FRIED ICECREAM!
> 
> No cake for Rosie, and no cake for YOU!



Whenever I visit family in Mexico and we have a party, or "fiesta" if you will we many times have cake.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Nah.  No yelling.
> 
> Because no one at the wedding is going to say.  "Oh, I don't like this food; what else can I have?"  They'll eat it and they'll like it, and they'll be polite about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeesh!  And you wonder why none of you got an invitiation!




Because we are like family and no invitation is required


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Whenever I visit family in Mexico and we have a party, or "fiesta" if you will we many times have cake.



Do you want me to let Wally get the clubs out to beat you with again?

'Cuz I'm sure he'll be glad to.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> THERE IS NO CAKE!
> 
> It's a FIESTA!
> 
> Your choices are FLAN, SOPAPILLAS, or FRIED ICECREAM!
> 
> No cake for Rosie, and no cake for YOU!



Well!  Looks like somebody needs his Midol...

maybe we should take this party elsewhere until "his time" has passed?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Well!  Looks like somebody needs his Midol...
> 
> maybe we should take this party elsewhere until "his time" has passed?



Okay.

Bye!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Do you want me to let Wally get the clubs out to beat you with again?
> 
> 'Cuz I'm sure he'll be glad to.




I'm just saying, as a people, we love cake. I come from a long line of short brown round women that can attest to that, and for that you think I need to be beat  

Maybe we need to do some visualization exercises


----------



## OrlandoMike

Poor Rob....

I can only describe this as....


Fiesta Failure!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Poor Rob....
> 
> I can only describe this as....
> 
> 
> Fiesta Failure!




Aww, lets break out the German Choco Cake!

or in keeping with the theme "Torta de Chocolate Aleman"


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Poor Rob....
> 
> I can only describe this as....
> 
> 
> Fiesta Failure!



Something like that!  He kicked me out!     

Have a good day!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Poor Rob....
> 
> I can only describe this as....
> 
> 
> Fiesta Failure!



The fiesta is fine.  It's the guests that need some work.  

I blame Rosie.

And Louie.

Not Wally.

And not Mike.

Now where did I put my margarita?  And somebody pass me a taco.  I'm going to go watch the scantily clad divers jump into the water.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> The fiesta is fine.  It's the guests that need some work.
> 
> I blame Rosie.
> 
> And Louie.
> 
> Not Wally.
> 
> And not Mike.
> 
> Now where did I put my margarita?  And somebody pass me a taco.  I'm going to go watch the scantily clad divers jump into the water.




I'll come with you! Have the bartender bring me a white russian.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Something like that!  He kicked me out!
> 
> Have a good day!



I didn't kick you out.

You said you were leaving.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll come with you! Have the bartender bring me a white russian.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> The fiesta is fine.  It's the guests that need some work.
> 
> I blame Rosie.
> 
> And Louie.
> 
> Not Wally.
> 
> And not Mike.
> 
> Now where did I put my margarita?  And somebody pass me a taco.  I'm going to go watch the scantily clad divers jump into the water.



WHA????   You are not blaming me too (I am the one who brought the chocolate cake for Rosie)???   Geez!  I am so good  , I never get blamed for anything!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll come with you! Have the bartender bring me a white russian.



At a Fiesta?   

You're about to have your ethnic card revoked!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> WHA????   You are not blaming me too (I am the one who brought the chocolate cake for Rosie)???   Geez!  I am so good  , I never get blamed for anything!



That's right!

YOU started all this!

I blame you, too.  You're an enabler.

And since you're an enabler, you get to bring us drinks while we watch scantily clad cliff divers.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Strawberry Margarita please!   

Light on the sugar!  Oh and a mexi melt!

Gracias!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Well!  Looks like somebody needs his Midol...
> 
> maybe we should take this party elsewhere until "his time" has passed?





rpmdfw said:


> Okay.
> 
> Bye!





jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Something like that!  He kicked me out!
> 
> Have a good day!





rpmdfw said:


> I didn't kick you out.
> 
> You said you were leaving.




I didn't say I was going anywhere...   I simply suggested that we take the *Mexican Chocolate Cake Party* elsewhere so that you could take some medication and get some rest.  It seemed like you were a little tired and cranky...   

See???  This is what I get for trying to be nice.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> At a Fiesta?
> 
> You're about to have your ethnic card revoked!




Mexicans are much more vogue than they used to be, they're all baout fancy vodka these days.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> That's right!
> 
> YOU started all this!
> 
> I blame you, too.  You're an enabler.
> 
> And since you're an enabler, you get to bring us drinks while we watch scantily clad cliff divers.



Would you like fries with those drinks?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Would you like fries with those drinks?



Fries?  No.  No fries on the buffet.  Please keep your offerings restricted to the mexican food buffet, or your tip will be nonexistant.




I swear, you can't get good help these days.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Fries?  No.  No fries on the buffet.  Please keep your offerings restricted to the mexican food buffet, or your tip will be nonexistant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, you can't get good help these days.



These will fit in very well on the Mexican Food Buffet:






But if you don't want them...  well  Mas Fica  (More for me in Portuguese)...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Would you like some






with your chili cheese fries?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> These will fit in very well on the Mexican Food Buffet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you don't want them...  well  Mas Fica  (More for me in Portuguese)...



You're just hell bent on causing problems,aren't you?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> You're just hell bent on causing problems,aren't you?



It's what I do!   

So... your saying you don't want the Chili Cheese Fries in your Mexican Buffet?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> At a Fiesta?
> 
> You're about to have your ethnic card revoked!





jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Would you like fries with those drinks?



I would love some patatas fritas!


----------



## Saxton

Could I get some corn beef and a Guiness?  

OK, OK ... how about a churro and a Dos Equis?


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Could I get some corn beef and a Guiness?
> 
> OK, OK ... how about a churro and a Dos Equis?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Can we have tres leches cake?  That is one of my FAVORITES!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Can we have tres leches cake?  That is one of my FAVORITES!



I have never had Tres Leches...  and this description does not make it sound appetizing...   

"Three forms of leche, or "milk," are poured over a baked cake to create its signature indulgence. "

Is it actually good?


----------



## rosiep

It is good. I much prefer chocolate but this cake is light and moist and it's kinda like eating a milk drenched cake.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have never had Tres Leches...  and this description does not make it sound appetizing...
> 
> "Three forms of leche, or "milk," are poured over a baked cake to create its signature indulgence. "
> 
> Is it actually good?



It's really, really good.  I am not all that into chocolate.  I like chocolate, but it isn't my absolute favorite.  If I eat chocolate cake I have to have vanilla ice cream to cut the chocolatey-ness.

Blue Bell ice cream used to have a regional flavor called "Tres Leches Cake".  It was amazing.  It had cake and strawberries in it.  Similar to Baskin Robbins "Strawberry Shortcake" ice cream, which is nearly impossible to find.  Of course now I can't find the Blue Bell one, either.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have never had Tres Leches...  and this description does not make it sound appetizing...
> 
> "Three forms of leche, or "milk," are poured over a baked cake to create its signature indulgence. "
> 
> Is it actually good?



I could make you the most kick -*** tres leches cake, it's delicious.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have never had Tres Leches...  and this description does not make it sound appetizing...
> 
> "Three forms of leche, or "milk," are poured over a baked cake to create its signature indulgence. "
> 
> Is it actually good?



oh, and the three forms of milk are condensed, evaporated, and half and half


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Would you like fries with those drinks?



Fyi- I only drink Patrón-  now vamous!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have never had Tres Leches...  and this description does not make it sound appetizing...
> 
> "Three forms of leche, or "milk," are poured over a baked cake to create its signature indulgence. "
> 
> Is it actually good?



OMG It's better than sex!

Sex with louie.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> OMG It's better than sex!
> 
> Sex with louie.



He's exaggerating...I mean how bad can sex with Louie be?????


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I could make you the most kick -*** tres leches cake, it's delicious.



Alright... but we are about 3000 miles apart.  Lets meet in Disney...  say in 44 days???


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Fyi- I only drink Patrón-  now vamous!



Wally!  You have to be nice to the help.  You don't want to know what they will do to your drink if you are not nice...  jus' sayin...


----------



## wallyb

Hey if we going fiesta - we need one of these-




He can keep the goat company!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> OMG It's better than sex!
> 
> Sex with louie.



Sex with me is great, people pay good money for that


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Hey if we going fiesta - we need one of these-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can keep the goat company!



You mean we're going to eat him too? I don't eat ***


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wally!  You have to be nice to the help.  You don't want to know what they will do to your drink if you are not nice...  jus' sayin...



 Congratulations lady, you just landed yourself on the "list"


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Congratulations lady, you just landed yourself on the "list"



Maybe I am too new around here...   but what is the "list" and why was I never told how I could get on it earlier?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Congratulations lady, you just landed yourself on the "list"



Ooooh there's a list? Can I be on it too??? Those pants make you look...uh...wide.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wally!  You have to be nice to the help.  You don't want to know what they will do to your drink if you are not nice...  jus' sayin...



Actually I thought Rob declared *you* the serving wench.
Can't argue  with the Bride - he'll go atomic ...again.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Maybe I am too new around here...   but what is the "list" and why was I never told how I could get on it earlier?





rosiep said:


> Ooooh there's a list? Can I be on it too??? Those pants make you look...uh...wide.




You've been on the "list" for a while Rosie. Just remember, revenge is a dish best served cold (with corn on the side).


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Actually I thought Rob declared *you* the serving wench.
> Can't argue  with the Bride - he'll go atomic ...again.



I have no problem being the serving wench...   I am just saying that you might want to be nice to me...  you never know what this wench will put in your drink.....    

And as far as the bride going atomic...  I am not worried... It only results in someBIG BRIGHTLY COLORED WORDS and if it makes him feel better that is fine...  Planning a wedding is stressful and he can vent if he would like...


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have no problem being the serving wench...   I am just saying that you might want to be nice to me...  you never know what this wench will put in your drink.....



I'm nice...you like me..don't ya Jenn??


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> I'm nice...you like me..don't ya Jenn??



Of course , what would you like to drink?


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Of course , what would you like to drink?



A sweet mojito please  


Thank you!

(see I'm on my best behavior for those who have cleavage and that I like)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> A sweet mojito please
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> (see I'm on my best behavior for those who have cleavage and that I like)



_*Enjoy!*_ 







*LAST CALL*

_This bar is closing at 6:30 (I have to go home) and is re-opening when I get back to work tomorrow morning (who knew you could run a bar from a church office  ).  Either get your order in now, get another bartender to get you through the night, or wait until the morning._


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> _*Enjoy!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAST CALL*
> 
> _This bar is closing at 6:30 (I have to go home) and is re-opening when I get back to work tomorrow morning (who knew you could run a bar from a church office  ).  Either get your order in now, get another bartender to get you through the night, or wait until the morning._



Tangerine margarita please - with Patron gold


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Tangerine margarita please - with Patron gold



Enjoy!






Just in case you get thirsty while I am away...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

THAT is it???  No one else is thirsty???

O.k.  have it your way...   Have a good night....


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I'd like Sex on the Beach.  Oh... and a drink too, please while you're up...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

HEY! Are we going to have some sort of Grand Finale Fay Do-Do Big Shebang as September 24 approaches????  This really has been one of our best/worst (_shades of A Tale of Two Cities_) silliest threads ever. It would be a shame to let it go out with a whimper instead of a BIG HONKIN' BLOW-OUT.


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> HEY! Are we going to have some sort of Grand Finale Fay Do-Do Big Shebang as September 24 approaches????  This really has been one of our best/worst (_shades of A Tale of Two Cities_) silliest threads ever. It would be a shame to let it go out with a whimper instead of a BIG HONKIN' BLOW-OUT.



A big blow out?  

They can't even stick to a simple fiesta theme.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Ain't that the truth. I didn't even remember it being a fiesta theme this week. Hmm...guess that explains the pin the tail on the waiter game in the corner though...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

The bar is now open...   

Hey!  It's 5 o clock somewhere ~ right?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> A big blow out?
> 
> They can't even stick to a simple fiesta theme.



Perhaps on the last week we should go with a "covered dish" theme!

You know, where we throw a cover on Wally and dish about him! 

Oh and if the bar is open, a Bloody Mary, salted rim please.....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh and if the bar is open, a Bloody Mary, salted rim please.....



Enjoy Mike!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh and a string bean too!  Thanks!


----------



## minicoopercraig

I feel weird ordering alcoholic drinks from a church office. I mean unless it's wine with flatbread, it just doesn't seem right. Maybe that's the latent Catholic hiding somewhere in me. 

But since you're offering, do you have any Maker's Mark neat?


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm out of here, gotta get to a "real" bar.  But I do have homework for you folks.

We went to Macaroni Grill the other night for dinner, and I had a Bloody Mary, and on the rim was a red powder, and it was hot!  I asked what it was and the waitress said Tabasco powder, but I cant seem to find any such product online....

Anyone have any idea what it may have been?


----------



## minicoopercraig

Maybe it was garlic powder with Tabasco in it that they make up to be special. I think it could be done in small moderation. I don't know.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

minicoopercraig said:


> I feel weird ordering alcoholic drinks from a church office. I mean unless it's wine with flatbread, it just doesn't seem right. Maybe that's the latent Catholic hiding somewhere in me.
> 
> But since you're offering, do you have any Maker's Mark neat?



Would it help if I told you that this is not a Catholic Church (I wouldn't be here if it was - no offense to anyone reading ~ just my personal preference)...

Still working on your drink... one second please...



OrlandoMike said:


> I'm out of here, gotta get to a "real" bar.



"Real Bar"


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Enjoy!


This is frustrating...  I cropped that stuff from the website out of the photo and saved it in photobucket...  but for some reason it is still showing?  Any ideas?


----------



## minicoopercraig

It's showing. I'm surprised the church bar has Maker's Mark. Heck, even my local pizza shop/restaurant doesn't have it! LOL.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm out of here, gotta get to a "real" bar.  But I do have homework for you folks.
> 
> We went to Macaroni Grill the other night for dinner, and I had a Bloody Mary, and on the rim was a red powder, and it was hot!  I asked what it was and the waitress said Tabasco powder, but I cant seem to find any such product online....
> 
> Anyone have any idea what it may have been?



Could it have been cayenne pepper?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You know, where we throw a cover on Wally and dish about him!



Why always with the "Wally Bashing" - 
Are you infatuated with me Mike?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm out of here, gotta get to a "real" bar.  But I do have homework for you folks.
> 
> We went to Macaroni Grill the other night for dinner, and I had a Bloody Mary, and on the rim was a red powder, and it was hot!  I asked what it was and the waitress said Tabasco powder, but I cant seem to find any such product online....
> 
> Anyone have any idea what it may have been?



Could it be this-
http://www.chilefire.com/posting-detail.asp?Post_ID=15&Recipe_ID=200


----------



## OrlandoMike

Maybe,  next time we go I'm going to go ask the bartender, it was good!


----------



## minicoopercraig

So...on with the Fiesta...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




. He's here to serve the drinks.  





 Those are the drinks. Do we need anything else?! I don't think so.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

So???  I am relieved of my serving wench duties?


----------



## minicoopercraig

Sorry, my puter posted twice, for whatever reason.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Oh my no, I'm saying that he's here to serve us guys and straight women, you can still help with the women and (lord help us) straight guys in the bunch, are there any of them here?! LOL.


----------



## wallyb

Perhaps this will bring 
"The Jets" and "The Sharks" together...


----------



## minicoopercraig

OOOHHH That looks good. Why must you torture yourself and me with that sort of stuff Wally? I guess it could be that you can't make a block of tofu look that intriguing. LOL.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> OOOHHH That looks good. Why must you torture yourself and me with that sort of stuff Wally? I guess it could be that you can't make a block of tofu look that intriguing. LOL.



I've got great will power.
I want it -
But I can wait if I have to.


----------



## minicoopercraig

If you want to stick to your plan, I would wait. And maybe even hold off on splurging on day 22 if I were you, your stomach might thank you later! LOL.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> If you want to stick to your plan, I would wait. And maybe even hold off on splurging on day 22 if I were you, your stomach might thank you later! LOL.



Are U Nutz! - 
I'm eating a whole chocolate raspberry cheese cake on day 22.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Are U Nutz! -
> I'm eating a whole chocolate raspberry cheese cake on day 22.



And then throwing it up an hour later.   That is if it doesn't put your body into a state of shock first.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I've got great will power.
> I want it -
> But I can wait if I have to.



You can wait all you want I AM NOT SHARING JAMES!!! So bugger off!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Who said anything about James right now. I'm sure once Wally's done eating cake off of you know where from you know who, he'll send James home.


----------



## rosiep

Well Wally? Who's it gonna be? You Know Who or James???
UH? UH? Who?????


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> once Wally's done eating cake off of you know where from you know who



  Voldemort!?!?!?!?


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Voldemort!?!?!?!?



  Thanks for making my afternoon.  I love a good Harry Potter reference!  Good times!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You can wait all you want I AM NOT SHARING JAMES!!! So bugger off!



Who wants to share?
Not me.
Push off "ball and chain"!


----------



## wallyb

James or...




or




or




or


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> James or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


 
Interesting that you've got two Superman actors in there.

Are you a comic book geek, too?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Interesting that you've got two Superman actors in there.
> 
> Are you a comic book geek, too?



NO!  

Just like the type.
Plus they're both - MEN OF STEEL  
I like listening to Steely Dan too.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> [/IMG]





I want him!   I have had a crush on him since he started playing Superman....    Of course...  I was in middle/early high school then....   (my mom used to record every episode for me  )


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> NO!



Hey!

Watch it!

You don't want a bunch of us comic book geeks coming over and kicking your butt!  We could, too!  Don't the the asthma and coke bottle glasses fool you, we're tough!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Hey!
> 
> Watch it!
> 
> You don't want a bunch of us comic book geeks coming over and kicking your butt!  We could, too!  Don't the the asthma and coke bottle glasses fool you, we're tough!



Yeah you can shoot me with your phasers set to "stunning".


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah you can shoot me with your phasers set to "stunning".



Um, phasers are _fictional_, doofus!  They' don't really exist!  

How lame are YOU!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, phasers are _fictional_, doofus!  They' don't really exist!
> 
> How lame are YOU!



Well I am walking with a bit of a limp after last night -
but I'm not really "lame" - just a bit sore


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well I am walking with a bit of a limp after last night -
> but I'm not really "lame" - just a bit sore


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Um, phasers are _fictional_, doofus!  They' don't really exist!
> 
> How lame are YOU!



Ooops - did it twice!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Ooops - did it twice!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



You're a "giddy bride" this afternoon Robby!  

I think it's cute.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You're a "giddy bride" this afternoon Robby!
> 
> I think it's cute.



I'm not sure I'd go with _giddy_.

_Silly_, perhaps.  Too much freaking work piled up on my desk to be giddy.

Maybe I'm just *punchy*.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Oohh, that makes for interesting pillow talk...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not sure I'd go with _giddy_.
> 
> _Silly_, perhaps.  Too much freaking work piled up on my desk to be giddy.
> 
> Maybe I'm just *punchy*.



How about "jolly"?
Jolly is good - it's like a christmas word.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> How about "jolly"?
> Jolly is good - it's like a christmas word.



Are you calling me fat?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Are you calling me fat?



No!  He is calling you OLD!

"Jolly Ole' Elf"

Unless of course he is speaking of the belly full of jelly thing...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Are you calling me fat?



I was thinking holly jolly christmas.  
okay - then ... Jolly raises "issues"...  

And we did like giddy.

How about genial?

If you say it fast people will think 
we're saying genital


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I was thinking holly jolly christmas.
> okay - then ... Jolly raises "issues"...
> 
> And we did like giddy.
> 
> How about genial?
> 
> If you say it fast people will think
> we're saying genital



Genial works.  I can be genial.

It's close to "genius" too.  Which would aslo apply to me very well.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Genial works.  I can be genial.
> 
> It's close to "genius" too.  Which would aslo apply to me very well.



Why would anybody want to be "genital"????


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> You can wait all you want I AM NOT SHARING JAMES!!! So bugger off!



how VERY UK!


----------



## wallyb

Seems like we're ending this weeks Flamer Fiesta 
with a round of strip pinata-
 - But who invited these guys?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Seems like we're ending this weeks Flamer Fiesta
> with a round of strip pinata-
> - But who invited these guys?



Who sent you this picture of my last birthday party?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Who sent you this picture of my last birthday party?



Which ones is you and What are the rules of this exotic ritual?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Which ones is you and What are the rules of this exotic ritual?



I was taking the picture. Basically a bunch of fat guys strip down to their underwear hit a piñata, and then try trade others for the candy they want.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was taking the picture. Basically a bunch of fat guys strip down to their underwear hit a piñata, and then try trade others for the candy they want.



That sounds kinda dull Louie.
Why strip then?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> That sounds kinda dull Louie.
> Why strip then?



 Fat people eat less candy that way.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Fat people eat less candy that way.



Smart-
Aversion therapy.


----------



## OrlandoMike

You think those guys are "fat"?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> You think those guys are "fat"?



By LA standards, ya


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> By LA standards, ya



Hmmm maybe thats why I cant get Shrek to go to Disneyland!?!?


----------



## wallyb

Hey no Rob!?!  
AKA -  The cats away...

We Could all...





We could Call it the -
*Cluck U Party*?


----------



## wallyb

We could have cake...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Hmmm maybe thats why I cant get Shrek to go to Disneyland!?!?




Well Disneyland is a completely different story, the average girth there is a bit higher  



wallyb said:


> Hey no Rob!?!
> AKA -  The cats away...
> 
> We Could all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could Call it the -
> Cluck U Party?




Oooh, yay, start the new theme early, lets get *clucked up!*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well Disneyland is a completely different story, the average girth there is a bit higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, yay, start the new theme early, lets get *clucked up!*



But we need to hurry - and totally clean up before 
Rob gets back and gets all atomic on us!

Here we can have these-





What whould one drink at a -
Clucked up Party?


----------



## wallyb

Here's a drink called a *Red Rooster*
2 fluid ounces vodka
4 fluid ounces cranberry juice
1/2 fluid ounce orange juice


----------



## OrlandoMike

Do you think this will mix well with rum?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> But we need to hurry - and totally clean up before
> Rob gets back and gets all atomic on us!
> 
> Here we can have these-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What whould one drink at a -
> Clucked up Party?



I was introduced to these in college and fell in love! Chickens are great!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Can I bring my puppy to the shower? Don't let Rosie eat him when I turn my back


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Can I bring my puppy to the shower? Don't let Rosie eat him when I turn my back



Don't worry this lady will keep Rosie busy.




Is she choking that chicken?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Do you think this will mix well with rum?



 You're the expert. What do you think?
Come up with something new - what booze is yellow?

We could call the theme drink - Hen Pecker.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Yellow...

Well Banana Liquor and Galliano....but I would have to vote no on both of those!

Tequila has a yellow tint to it!  And perhaps Rob wont be so mad, as Tequila still has a "mexican" theme.  He is pretty adamant about his fiesta!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Yellow...
> 
> Well Banana Liquor and Galliano....but I would have to vote no on both of those!
> 
> Tequila has a yellow tint to it!  And perhaps Rob wont be so mad, as Tequila still has a "mexican" theme.  He is pretty adamant about his fiesta!



Rob's not HERE now!  
We can do what we want till he gets back.  
He never needs to know.
Gee - now who's hen pecked.

I'm *sure* you'll come up with something great -  
look we can put in in this...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Don't worry this lady will keep Rosie busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she choking that chicken?



Thank you for thinking of me.....but I've a feeling those "chicken bumps" aren't real.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Thank you for thinking of me.....but I've a feeling those "chicken bumps" aren't real.



Pick Picky


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob's not HERE now!
> We can do what we want till he gets back.
> He never needs to know.



Never needs to know what?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Never needs to know what?



CRAP!  

It was Louie's Idea.
He's a trouble maker.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> CRAP!
> 
> It was Louie's Idea.
> He's a trouble maker.




*LIES!*

Wally threatened to do very bad things to me if I didn't go along with the plan, he said he would make me kiss Rosie!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *LIES!*
> 
> Wally threatened to do very bad things to me if I didn't go along with the plan, he said he would make me kiss Rosie!



*You're the liar!*  

And I said you'd have to kiss the *******




I'd never make you kiss the other one.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *You're the liar!*
> 
> And I said you'd have to kiss the *******



Tongue or no tongue?


----------



## minicoopercraig

That's mean! Are I'm confused however about who we're talking about now. The donkey or Rosie, either way, it's still mean!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Pick Picky



I didn't say I didn't like it!




wallyb said:


> *You're the liar!*
> 
> And I said you'd have to kiss the *******
> I'd never make you kiss the other one.


Be'atch!




kingLouiethe1 said:


> Tongue or no tongue?



Definitely tongue.


----------



## rpmdfw

Well this is it!

The last full week of the Virtual Shower!  Since Wally has set the tone for next week up to September 24th, I'll pick this weeks theme.

And since I've been a Superman fan/collector since I was a youngster, this week's theme is:

SUPERHEROES!

And to inspire you all to heroic virtual shower fun, we have the one who started it all:

SUPERMAN!






So get to it!  What are the drinks for a superhero party?  The decor?  What are your costumes?  (I think you can all guess what mine will be).  What else does a superhero party need?  

Up, up and away!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well I guess I'll do beverages...

Vodka and.....


----------



## TinkerChelle

I'm here!!





I'll bring the goat this week!  Yummo!


----------



## rpmdfw

TinkerChelle said:


> I'm here!!



TinkerChelle, you get extra points for posting a Supergirl picture from Legion of Superheroes!  It's my all time favorite super-team.  And it reminds me of a story about why Scott is the most Super Boyfriend in all the universes.

You get extra points deducted for bringing another durned goat, though!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Is my costume too much?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Is my costume too much?



Um, exactly what hero are you trying to be here?

Plain Ole Rainbowhead Man?


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Um, exactly what hero are you trying to be here?
> 
> Plain Ole Rainbowhead Man?



  

I'm afraid Mike might not be able to breath.  Should we cut a mouth hole in that costume?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

TinkerChelle said:


> I'm afraid Mike might not be able to breath.  Should we cut a mouth hole in that costume?



Mouths are for BREATHING?!?!?!?!?


----------



## OrlandoMike

I breathe through my nose thank you!  And yes, I am getting dizzy!  Anyone have a pair of scizzors?


----------



## TinkerChelle

OrlandoMike said:


> I breathe through my nose thank you!  And yes, I am getting dizzy!  Anyone have a pair of scizzors?



No scizzors here but maybe I can use my superpowers!  So, you don't breathe thru your mouth?  Jeesh!  Picky! Picky! 






Hope that helps you breathe thru your NOSE.


----------



## Saxton

I found this Wonder Woman (person?) wandering around the streets, thought they might like to come along since they're dressed for the party.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> I found this Wonder Woman (person?) wandering around the streets, thought they might like to come along since they're dressed for the party.



 Gee.  Louie sure has let himself go lately.

So sad.


----------



## Saxton

rpmdfw said:


> Gee. Louie sure has let himself go lately.
> 
> So sad.


 
That's Louie?!  I thought it was Wally in his autumn dominatrix outfit.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> That's Louie?!  I thought it was Wally in his autumn dominatrix outfit.



It must be Louie, because this one is Wally:






He looks FABULOUS, doesn't he?


----------



## Saxton

rpmdfw said:


> It must be Louie, because this one is Wally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks FABULOUS, doesn't he?


 
He does look fabulous ... almost ethereal.  That picture must have been taken before he started this diet.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Gee.  Louie sure has let himself go lately.
> 
> So sad.



I was having a bad day  
I'm so glad I paid those kids to give you their sinus infection  



rpmdfw said:


> It must be Louie, because this one is Wally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks FABULOUS, doesn't he?




Uhmm, I don't think that's Wally unless he's had implants put in, and I'm pretty sure he stuffed a sock down his briefs.


----------



## wallyb

These guys are in the hot tub-





(I know sci-fi - not super hero - so sue me!)


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> and I'm pretty sure he stuffed a sock down his briefs.



All me - wanna check!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> All me - wanna check!



*Yes!* Let me get the lysol . . .


----------



## wallyb

Hey look the gay Hulk 
Came to the party!





Mike the hulk's here for you!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Do these guys count


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Mike the hulk's here for you!



Thanks!  You know I love them big and stupid.....even if they are green!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Thanks!  You know I love them big and stupid.....even if they are green!



But gay hulk is *pink!*


----------



## wallyb

Look Electra Woman and Dyna Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Look Electra Woman and Dyna Rosie!



I had that hair do in the seventh grade!
I had Electra Woman in HS.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Look Electra Woman and Dyna Rosie!



                

Loved ElctraWoman and DynaGirl!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Loved ElctraWoman and DynaGirl!



*?*


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *?*



mujer electrónica y muchacha dinámica


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> mujer electrónica y muchacha dinámica



eso hubieras dicho en el primer lugar


----------



## wallyb

Superman does not seem to be "into" this celebration.




Anyone got any darks they need done?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Superman does not seem to be "into" this celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any darks they need done?



That is not Superman.  That's a freak in a cape.

You see LOTS of those around, sadly.

Except for this week at the Adventurers Club, when it was freaks in pith helmets, but that's a whole other conversation.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That is not Superman.  That's a freak in a cape.
> 
> You see LOTS of those around, sadly.
> 
> Except for this week at the Adventurers Club, when it was freaks in pith helmets, but that's a whole other conversation.



Face it Rob   -
Super heroes get old - clubs close - Louie will say somthing stupid -
life goes on.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I was just stopping in to see if there was more cake.  Never mind.


----------



## OrlandoMike

*Oh did I leave the cake in the car?  OOPS  Sorry!*


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Mike, you are the best!  Thank you!  Um, er, I mean, ROB thanks you!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> *Oh did I leave the cake in the car?  OOPS  Sorry!*




AWESOME CAKE!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well thanks!  

So how many more days does this shower last?   Do we need more cake?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Well thanks!
> 
> So how many more days does this shower last?   Do we need more cake?



Always need more cake!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Always need more cake!



Precisely!  There is never enough cake!


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Always need more cake!


 
And more alcohol!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Does this count? It covers most of the basics.


----------



## wallyb

I made some Kryptonite Dip!


----------



## wallyb

Got this for you Rob.





FYI - it's a real kids toy-  - What ta @#*≠!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Got this for you Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - it's a real kids toy-  - What ta @#*≠!



 How frightening is THAT!


----------



## rpmdfw

Oooh!  I just got this as a shower gift!






Okay, so I gave it to myself, but I deserve it!

Supertinis anyone?


----------



## rpmdfw

Oooh!

Another cake!  





And we can serve it on these plates!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

minicoopercraig said:


> Does this count? It covers most of the basics.



It needs peanut butter cups....


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> It needs peanut butter cups....



I'll have the Starburst - after my diet is over.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I'll have the Starburst - after my diet is over.



How is that going Wally?   Almost done right?


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> How is that going Wally?   Almost done right?



Into the last week.  
It's fairly easy after you get going.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Supertinis anyone?




Make mine a triple!  We spent the afternoon at Lowe's shopping for a new kitchen, then I spent the rest of the day painting!  I'm ready for a big ole adult beverage!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Into the last week.
> It's fairly easy after you get going.
> Thanks for asking!



So what's first on the menu after this is all done?


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> So what's first on the menu after this is all done?



Numbah 42, 135, and 89 to Kansas City!   


(Inside Boston joke)


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> So what's first on the menu after this is all done?



A date with Paul at a fancy French place 
right in our neighborhood.  

Think I should put out after?


----------



## starann

wallyb said:


> A date with Paul at a fancy French place
> right in our neighborhood.
> 
> Think I should put out after?



Nah....be the tease we all know you are!!!!


----------



## wallyb

starann said:


> Nah....be the tease we all know you are!!!!



So Order the lobster and the give the cold shoulder?
Check.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> A date with Paul at a fancy French place
> right in our neighborhood.
> 
> Think I should put out after?



Yes.

And who are we kidding? We know you'll put out before and during as well


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Numbah 42, 135, and 89 to Kansas City!
> 
> 
> (Inside Boston joke)



Mooo!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> And who are we kidding? We know you'll put out before and during as well



Wher did you get the impression I was easy?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Wher did you get the impression I was easy?



Mike and Rosie told me.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Mike and Rosie told me.



Rosie!

Rosie's Nick Name is ...


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Make mine a triple!  We spent the afternoon at Lowe's shopping for a new kitchen, then I spent the rest of the day painting!  I'm ready for a big ole adult beverage!!



Well, I'm going to need a mixologist to help me come up with a recipe then!   

What should go into a Supertini?



 

Lots of booze!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Well, I'm going to need a mixologist to help me come up with a recipe then!
> 
> What should go into a Supertini?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of booze!




Well I think it definitely needs a touch of


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I must be missin' sumthin'  -- what does Rosie have in common with rolling up a big ole' fat-boy spliff? 




wallyb said:


> Rosie!
> 
> Rosie's Nick Name is ...


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> Rosie!
> 
> Rosie's Nick Name is ...



Poor Rosie.  She's not even here to defend herself!


----------



## wallyb

Can you read my mind?
Do you know what it is you do to me?
Don't know who you are
Just a friend from another star
Here I am, like a kid at the school
Holding hands with a god or a fool
*Will you look at me, quivering,
Like a little girl, shivering,*
You can see right through me.
Can you read my mind?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Can you read my mind?
> Do you know what it is you do to me?
> Don't know who you are
> Just a friend from another star
> Here I am, like a kid at the school
> Holding hands with a god or a fool
> *Will you look at me, quivering,
> Like a little girl, shivering,*
> You can see right through me.
> Can you read my mind?



OMG!!!
That is to good.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Can you read my mind?
> Do you know what it is you do to me?
> Don't know who you are
> Just a friend from another star
> Here I am, like a kid at the school
> Holding hands with a god or a fool
> *Will you look at me, quivering,*
> *Like a little girl, shivering,*
> You can see right through me.
> Can you read my mind?


 
Hey, Rob - what's with all the bracelets?  That's too much bling ... simple and understated always works best.


----------



## wallyb

And didn't you forget someone?  








*There that's Better!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And didn't you forget someone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There that's Better!*



 

LOVING THAT!  

All it's missin is Scott's face on Superman!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> And didn't you forget someone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There that's Better!*



Awesome job with the photoshop Wally!    Wow!  That is really great.....


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wally!  You made my day!


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> And didn't you forget someone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There that's Better!*



It's a bird!  It's a plane!  No, it's super Tolliver!

BTW, I'll never forget your dog's name, Rob.  Tolliver is Amy's (my DP) last name!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> All it's missin is Scott's face on Superman!



*Okay! Gee! Louis Lane is pushy!
*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Okay! Gee! Louis Lane is pushy!
> *



     

YOU ARE AWESOME!

Thanks!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I didn't know Scott was so....ummmm.....fit!  Ya thats the word!

Wow!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I didn't know Scott was so....ummmm.....fit!  Ya thats the word!
> 
> Wow!



He's MY superhero!  What else matters?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> He's MY superhero!  What else matters?



How did you get Superman, and I got Shrek?  

I want a recount!!


----------



## wallyb

I totally forgot my fave super hero...




*Underdog!*
And his motto - I'm humble and lovable.
Just like me!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> How did you get Superman, and I got Shrek?
> 
> I want a recount!!



That makes you donkey ...right?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> How did you get Superman, and I got Shrek?
> 
> I want a recount!!



Technically, Scott got Superman, and I got Batman, but why quibble?  

Actually, I think it's more a case of I got Hades and he got the Evil Queen.

As to you getting Shrek, well . . . it just proves that Prince Charming is someone different for everyone!  Isn't that wonderful?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> How did you get Superman, and I got Shrek?
> 
> I want a recount!!



NO recounts in Florida Mike...  never, ever, ever... 

I think the people in your state have screwed us over enough...  n'est-ce pas?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> NO recounts in Florida Mike...  never, ever, ever...
> 
> I think the people in your state have screwed us over enough...  n'est-ce pas?



This coming from the state that unleashed Mitt Romney onto the rest of the world?


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> NO recounts in Florida Mike...  never, ever, ever...
> 
> I think the people in your state have screwed us over enough...  n'est-ce pas?



NO, we didnt screw anyone!.  We went to the polls and voted.  You can thank the Supreme Court for that mess!   

As far as me being Donkey, sigh.....ya I am a little wirey and love to chat!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> As far as me being Donkey, sigh.....ya I am a little wirey and love to chat!



Does that mean you're making WAFFLES!?!?!?!?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Does that mean you're making WAFFLES!?!?!?!?



No I go to Waffle House for that!  "Breakfast and a show!"


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> No I go to Waffle House for that!  "Breakfast and a show!"



Oooh!

LOVE WAFFLE HOUSE!

Hashbrowns, scattered, smothered, covered & chunked!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Oooh!
> 
> LOVE WAFFLE HOUSE!
> 
> Hashbrowns, scattered, smothered, covered & chunked!



 

First time I went there I was like  at the waitress.....but you cant beat those Hash Browns and the show they put on!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> This coming from the state that unleashed Mitt Romney onto the rest of the world?



Hey!  We didn't want him...   we were dumping our trash.



OrlandoMike said:


> NO, we didnt screw anyone!.  We went to the polls and voted.  You can thank the Supreme Court for that mess!
> 
> As far as me being Donkey, sigh.....ya I am a little wirey and love to chat!



the SC is a bunch of Bush supporters...  they suck...



OrlandoMike said:


> First time I went there I was like  at the waitress.....but you cant beat those Hash Browns and the show they put on!



Waffle House puts on a show?


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Waffle House puts on a show?



Well not really!

Imagine the "best" waitress from the Saugus Hilltop, hair teased, missing a few teeth, shows up at your table.

You give her your order....and she turns and screams across the restaurant...


"Hey Joe!  Adam and Eve on a raft, side of pork, burn it!  Throw some taters on Smothered, Covered, Chunked and Scattered!"   

Now hon, will you be needin coffee or sweet tea?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Well not really!
> 
> Imagine the "best" waitress from the Saugus Hilltop, hair teased, missing a few teeth, shows up at your table.
> 
> You give her your order....and she turns and screams across the restaurant...
> 
> 
> "Hey Joe!  Adam and Eve on a raft, side of pork, burn it!  Throw some taters on Smothered, Covered, Chunked and Scattered!"
> 
> Now hon, will you be needin coffee or sweet tea?




Oh! Dear God!   

Maybe I am better off to stay away....


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Oh! Dear God!
> 
> Maybe I am better off to stay away....



It's FUN!

And the food is GREAT!

Especially at around 2am after the bars close . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> It's FUN!
> 
> And the food is GREAT!
> 
> Especially at around 2am after the bars close . . .



   Oh yes!  Thats the best!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> It's FUN!
> 
> And the food is GREAT!
> 
> Especially at around 2am after the bars close . . .





OrlandoMike said:


> Oh yes!  Thats the best!



Well...  IF the food is good...  I am not sure I can pass that up...  I LOVE breakfast food....    

We have the DDP for our upcoming trip so I am not sure I will make it there....   but we shall see...


----------



## OrlandoMike

There is one at I-4 and 535, not a bad drive at all!  Save your points for dinner!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> There is one at I-4 and 535, not a bad drive at all!  Save your points for dinner!



Last time I was at that one, the restrooms didn't work.   

What's the next closest one?  192 & Entry Point Blvd?  That one's not bad.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I go the one on OBT and the Greeneway, in the parking lot of Home Depot!

What else could a guy ask for, good eggs, bad service, and lesbians selling mulch!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh yes!  Thats the best!



I miss *Ken's* on Boylston street  
They had the best Monte Cristo


----------



## rosiep

So! This is how it all winds down eh? Good eggs and bad service?

It was a wonderful party tho wasn't it????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> So! This is how it all winds down eh? Good eggs and bad service?
> 
> It was a wonderful party tho wasn't it????



Is it the 24th already?
NO!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Supertinis anyone?





rpmdfw said:


> Well, I'm going to need a mixologist to help me come up with a recipe then!
> 
> What should go into a Supertini?
> 
> 
> Lots of booze!





kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I think it definitely needs a touch of



So did we ever determine what else should go into a Supertini?  Blue Curaco, definitely.  
Probably a flavored vodka.  But what flavor?  

And maybe something red to offest the blue color.  

  a cherry?  No.  

 a red glowcube!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Is it the 24th already?
> NO!



I said "wind down" NOT "Die down"......yeeesh! Getting tired of all those oats??


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> So! This is how it all winds down eh? Good eggs and bad service?
> 
> It was a wonderful party tho wasn't it????



It is the calm before the storm!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I remember the waffle house in Nashville, and not fondly. I felt like I needed a shower after that meal, and also like the eggs might have been cooked in grease that came from the cook's head. Also not the roomiest tables.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> It is the calm before the storm!



Storm?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I remember the waffle house in Nashville, and not fondly. I felt like I needed a shower after that meal, and also like the eggs might have been cooked in grease that came from the cook's head. Also not the roomiest tables.



Wuss!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I remember the waffle house in Nashville, and not fondly. I felt like I needed a shower after that meal, and also like the eggs might have been cooked in grease that came from the cook's head. Also not the roomiest tables.



How long did you bus tables there?  
Till you made enough money for the greyhound to LA?


----------



## rpmdfw

Did someone say "Waffles"?






It's "The Waffler!"  (who, if I recall correctly is Alton Brown's alter ego)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Storm?



Oh good god someone buy that woman a bolero or a shawl, I don't need to see that.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh good god someone buy that woman a bolero or a shawl, I don't need to see that.



I do...


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh good god someone buy that woman a bolero or a shawl, I don't need to see that.



Prude


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh good god someone buy that woman a bolero or a shawl, I don't need to see that.



You think I like seeing Superman in those all-too-tight red briefs????


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> You think I like seeing Superman in those all-too-tight red briefs????



It doesn't matter whether you like it or not, you're outvoted by the bride.


----------



## jamieandben

I Pick Aqua Man...


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It doesn't matter whether you like it or not, you're outvoted by the bride.



I don't have a problem with Storm's costume either, so I guess that mean's YOU are outvoted by the bride, too!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I don't have a problem with Storm's costume either, so I guess that mean's YOU are outvoted by the bride, too!



So you want to cover up Superman's "goods"? Cuz that's what Rosie was talking about.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Storm?



See?  I was on-topic and didn't even know it...

Thank God, because I am not feeling well and did not feel like getting stuck on bar wench duty again....


----------



## rosiep

I don't want to cover up _anything_...I'm just saying fair is fair.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I Pick Aqua Man...



Aqua man is cool- I'll second that.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Aqua man is cool- I'll second that.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


>



Even a blind dog...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Aqua man is cool- I'll second that.



Doesn't Aqua Man get all moldy and stuff? Doesn't he age and become the Creature from the Black Lagoon??


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Doesn't Aqua Man get all moldy and stuff? Doesn't he age and become the Creature from the Black Lagoon??



Don't throw stones Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Don't throw stones Rosie!



They're large rocks actually...


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> Doesn't Aqua Man get all moldy and stuff? Doesn't he age and become the Creature from the Black Lagoon??


 
Hmmm ... I think the biggest problem for Auqa Man is shrinkage from being in the water so long.


----------



## jamieandben

Saxton said:


> Hmmm ... I think the biggest problem for Auqa Man is shrinkage from being in the water so long.



But he sure can hold his breath a really loooong time.


----------



## rpmdfw

Then there's Hawkman!





There's a lot to be said for a superhero who goes shirtless & wears a harness!


----------



## wallyb

Look what the cat dragged in...





All the Good catwomen.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh nothing like a little Ertha with coffee!

Prrrrrrrr


"Santa baby, just leave a sable under the tree....for me!"


Ask ConcK or I about how her fur caught on fire one year!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh nothing like a little Ertha with coffee!
> 
> Prrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> "Santa baby, just leave a sable under the tree....for me!"
> 
> 
> Ask ConcK or I about how her fur caught on fire one year!



So, Conck or Mike.  Please tell us about how her fur caught on fire one year!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Good catwomen.



Love Julie Newmar!  She's so statuesque!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Real quick, as my phone just rang and I'm off to work!

EPCOT  Candlelight processional.

Cold as hell!

Ertha showed up in full regalia, fur and all!  Disney decided to help the old gal out and installed heaters to keep her warm!  Right in the middle of the show, and if you haven't seen Ertha do this, it's a MUST!

Look!  It's the Christ child!  Purrrrrrrr!

Miss thing brushed up against the heaters, and poof!  Her fur caught on fire!

OOPS!!

Every queen in the cast choir jumped on the diva to put that thing out!  

Priceless!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Real quick, as my phone just rang and I'm off to work!
> 
> EPCOT  Candlelight processional.
> 
> Cold as hell!
> 
> Ertha showed up in full regalia, fur and all!  Disney decided to help the old gal out and installed heaters to keep her warm!  Right in the middle of the show, and if you haven't seen Ertha do this, it's a MUST!
> 
> Look!  It's the Christ child!  Purrrrrrrr!
> 
> Miss thing brushed up against the heaters, and poof!  Her fur caught on fire!
> 
> OOPS!!
> 
> Every queen in the cast choir jumped on the diva to put that thing out!
> 
> Priceless!



And hence the term - FLAMERS!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> And hence the term - FLAMERS!



FLAME ON!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Talk about hot date!! YOW!! Was anyone dissappointed with the placement of the snow banks in the 1st Fantastic Four movie of recent!?! Grr...should have melted more.


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> Talk about hot date!! YOW!! Was anyone dissappointed with the placement of the snow banks in the 1st Fantastic Four movie of recent!?! Grr...should have melted more.



I agree!  That dreaded snowbank must have been part of a nefarious plot by Captain Cold!


----------



## wallyb

I love the tangent flow of this thread!  

It's been a Blast!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> It's been a Blast!



A Blast?

Like this?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> A Blast?
> 
> Like this?




Yeah   like that   scary Rob


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah   like that   scary Rob



What?   

I'm just having fun with the superhero theme!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> I'm just having fun with the superhero theme!



You may need a bit of a lay down Rob!


----------



## rpmdfw

Heck no!  There are adventures to be had!  

Perhaps I'll join my favorite Superhero team of all time:  The Legion of Superheroes!





They're awsome aren't they!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Heck no!  There are adventures to be had!
> 
> Perhaps I'll join my favorite Superhero team of all time:  The Legion of Superheroes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're awsome aren't they!



Who's the 70s queen in the black and white 
with the white go-go boots and gloves?


----------



## rpmdfw

Speaking of the Legion of Superheroes, let me tell you how wonderful Scott is.

As I'm mentioned, the LSH is my all time favorite team.  They're currently being featured in a 5-issue mini-series called "Legion of Three Worlds" drawn by one of my favorite artists of all time.

So, Scott was doing a community theatre production of Shakespeare's "Much Ado About Nothing" last month.  I go to the theatre to see it, and I'm struck by how good the art on the flyers and program is.




 and figure that they've got a talented art student around the theatre somewhere.  Then I read in the program that the artist I like so much lives locally.  And he was so impressed with the theatre's work that he offered to do their artwork for them for free.  

So, I was all "Scott, why did you not tell me that one of the greatest comic artists in the world did the cover art for your program?"  He had no idea who I was talking about.  

Then, after their final performance, Scott attended the cast party.  He came home with an copy of "Legion of Three Worlds" #1 SIGNED BY THE ARTIST!  Turns out he was at the final peformance, and was signing books for the cast, and Scott grabbed that one for me. (It features Superboy on the cover).  

Now tell me, is he the BEST boyfriend in the whole world or what?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Who's the 70s queen in the black and white
> with the white go-go boots and gloves?



That's Dream Girl.  She can see into the future.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's Dream Girl.  She can see into the future.



the guy in the boots with the star field unitard?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> the guy in the boots with the star field unitard?



Star Boy.  At that point, was dating Dream Girl.  He can increase the weight and mass of objects or people.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Star Boy.  At that point, was dating Dream Girl.  He can increase the weight and mass of objects or people.



AKA - Cheesecake Boy -increase the weight and mass of objects or people


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> AKA - Cheesecake Boy -increase the weight and mass of objects or people



Hey, it's hard for the bad guys to fight or run away, when they weigh so much they can't move.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> AKA - Cheesecake Boy -increase the weight and mass of objects or people



Ahh...  That explains alot.  I married him!  I used to be much thinner!


----------



## ConcKahuna

minicoopercraig said:


> Talk about hot date!! YOW!! Was anyone dissappointed with the placement of the snow banks in the 1st Fantastic Four movie of recent!?! Grr...should have melted more.



I'm in the Chris Evans fan club on Facebook.  He's a stud!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I'm in the Chris Evans fan club on Facebook.  He's a stud!



Holy crap Batman! YUMMY!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Look!  

We can all take our pictures in this cute little cutout...






And, I am sure somewhere along the line, SOMEONE on this thread has earned the nickname flash...  

Here is a costume (sorry, I could only find the kids size, looks like someone will be doing some flashing)...


----------



## minicoopercraig

I forgot he was in "Not Another Teen Movie". See...





They didn't have the picture of him walking out of the room....


----------



## wallyb




----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



I don't even want to know . . .


----------



## wallyb




----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


>



That is disturbing!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## OrlandoMike

Wally, are you back on the red meat?


----------



## wallyb




----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


>



  Wally, what's up this morning?  You're on overdrive!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


>


 
Wally - I thought you weren't going to wear that outfit anymore!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



This looks like a job for 






Captain Banana!


----------



## OrlandoMike

So Rob...

How was everything last night?  The view I had was incredible!

Thought maybe you had eloped and sprung for the Pyro show for a while there!   

Any news from the PI front you can share with us?

Just trying to get some conversation going in between whatever Wally is doing!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



Looks like someone needs a super haircut!






He's got the blades to take down that evil hair!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> So Rob...
> 
> How was everything last night?  The view I had was incredible!
> 
> Thought maybe you had eloped and sprung for the Pyro show for a while there!
> 
> Any news from the PI front you can share with us?
> 
> Just trying to get some conversation going in between whatever Wally is doing!



The fireworks were very cool.  The Pyrotechnics Association is in town, they did the fireworks for their convention.  

News from PI?  It's hella crowded at the Adventurers Club.  And the lights for the entire Island went out Wednesday for about an hour after a car hit a transformer.  

   I'll bet LIGHTING LAD could have helped get the power back on!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


>



I am sure that this is all going to lead us somewhere....

I am just very afraid of where...


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## Saxton

I feel like I've stepped into Wally's personal Twilight Zone.


----------



## TinkerChelle

Is this what it is like in Wally's head?  Random images~mostly bizarre images!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## Saxton

Is anyone else disturbed by Wally's posts?  Well, more disturbed than usual?!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Disturbed by Wally?

Nope!  Just part of his every day.......er.........um..........ramblings.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## OrlandoMike

Although the Mr. Wizzard theme of today is quite ............interisting!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Although the Mr. Wizzard theme of today is quite ............interisting!


 

So, Mike - how are you doing?  What's the weather like down there?  Did you get a transfer to a new location yet?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Transfer?  Naw, still waiting for all the PI bartenders to get theirs, then hopefully some movement will start to happen.

It's hot as heck here!   I HATE September!  You always know August is going to be hot, but having grown up in the Midwest, you just assume September will start to cool down and you can start to think fall.  At least we are not getting any hurricanes!

How are you today?


----------



## wallyb




----------



## Saxton

I'm doing great!  The weather is starting to cool down up here, we're in the low 70's.  The mornings are getting pretty cold now so Fall is on the way.  I'm fine with that but I'm not looking forward to Winter.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## OrlandoMike

Aardvark?  Can I get a turtle X-ing please.

Just went to the grocery store, coming home on a very busy road, the UPS truck in front of me swerves, real bad!  I notice he did it to avoid a turtle crossing the road!   

So I pull my car over, get out, and damn near got run over and bit by a turtle, but I did my good deed for the day!

Glad its cooling down up there Sue, send some our way!


----------



## Saxton

Mike, you get some extra karma for that good deed!  I would send some cool weather down but I selfishly want it to stay warm in case I can make my October trip.  Let's see ... I don't have a trip planned in January so you can have some cool weather then!!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

It is beautiful up here...   a little cool but very very comfortable...  all wrapped up in my UMASS Dartmouth sweatshirt that my college freshman  BABY brother bought me....    (I am having issues related to that as you can probably tell)....

This is my absolutely favorite time of the year.  I can't wait for the leaves to start changing...


----------



## wallyb




----------



## OrlandoMike

Ya, the only thing that stinks about living in Florida is there really is no Fall or Spring!  Just heat and then a few cooler months!  I do miss that!


----------



## Saxton

It's still a bit early for the leaves to start changing here.  I'm looking forward to some local festivals, may hit one this weekend if I have time.  I can't wait for the local apples to come in so I can make some pies and homemade applesauce.


----------



## OrlandoMike

UGH, go ahead, hit another sore spot!

LOCAL FESTIVALS!

We have none of that!  Nada!  Ziltch!  Zero!

No church carnivals, no "ethnic" festivals, NOTHING!

I guess you could count the strawberry festival and the sweet corn festival, but its not much except a glorified carnival!

Go ahead and enjoy!   I'll just go to Food and *Whine* and pretend!


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> UGH, go ahead, hit another sore spot!
> 
> LOCAL FESTIVALS!
> 
> We have none of that! Nada! Ziltch! Zero!
> 
> No church carnivals, no "ethnic" festivals, NOTHING!
> 
> I guess you could count the strawberry festival and the sweet corn festival, but its not much except a glorified carnival!
> 
> Go ahead and enjoy! I'll just go to Food and *Whine* and pretend!


 
Oops, sorry Mike.  We have loads of them up here, all summer long and then a bunch in the fall too.  Some friends of mine own a winery and they're having a harvest festival this weekend so I might stop by.  Another friend made me go to the AppleUmpkin Festival last year, sounded kind of goofy but we actually had fun.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## kingLouiethe1

I get it! The last week of the shower is a blowout, so the the theme is any theme....

right?


----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb




----------



## wallyb

_
WOW!_ 





That was trippy!  

That was some *strong* *¿$#!

Did I miss anything?
What happened while I was under - 
no one took advantage of me did they?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> _
> WOW!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was trippy!
> 
> That was some *strong* *¿$#!
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> What happened while I was under -
> no one took advantage of me did they?






Louie did. 

And Mike videotaped it

And Rosie cheered him on


----------



## wallyb

Why am I all sticky!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Why am I all sticky!


 
That has to do with Rosie and her goat, but tha's all I'm saying.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> That has to do with Rosie and her goat, but tha's all I'm saying.



Rosie's goat is stinky ... not sticky.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Why am I all sticky!



That's the agave nectar.  You kept shouting that you were on a diet and "don't use honey, it has to be agave".

You were quite adamant.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's the agave nectar.  You kept shouting that you were on a diet and "don't use honey, it has to be agave".
> 
> You were quite adamant.



Why do these things keep happening to me?  

And Rob - Why didn't you intervene?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Why do these things keep happening to me?
> 
> And Rob - Why didn't you intervene?



Rob was way more involved than he is admitting!

And you, Wally, were quite adamant that *it* not stop!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Why do these things keep happening to me?
> 
> And Rob - Why didn't you intervene?



You enjoyed yourself, promise


----------



## minicoopercraig

You don't want to know what happened with the goat, aardvark, chihuahua, whale cake, and others...it wasn't pretty, let me tell you.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Why do these things keep happening to me?
> 
> And Rob - Why didn't you intervene?



I couldn't intervene!  They had kryptonite, and it made me weak. 






They got the kryptonite from a dip YOU brought!  So it was you're own fault, really.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I couldn't intervene!  They had kryptonite, and it made me weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got the kryptonite from a dip YOU brought!  So it was you're own fault, really.



 Whatever, Rob was holding the goat's leash and smearing peanut butter on your . . . wait nevermind, that's inappropriate.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Whatever, Rob was holding the goat's leash and smearing peanut butter on your . . . wait nevermind, that's inappropriate.



Bagel.  I was smearing peanut butter on a bagel.  But remembered in time that he can't have the bagel and the peanut butter has sugar added, so I fed the bagel to the goat.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Likely excuse. Bagel and peanut butter. Uh huh...sure...like any of us believe that!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

minicoopercraig said:


> Likely excuse. Bagel and peanut butter. Uh huh...sure...like any of us believe that!



Rather have peanut butter on a bagel than on  ________ (_fill in the blank here_). Coefficient of friction is ALL wrong.  
Hershey's chocolate syrup is tastier,more slippery, and is available in squirt bottles...


----------



## minicoopercraig

Yeah, and it doesn't stick to the roof of you sandwich as badly. What did you think I was going to say?! I'm not that kind of person, well, at least not on here anyway.


----------



## rpmdfw

Well, since the Superhero theme ends today, the assembled heroes posed for one last group shot . . .




. . . then departed in their usual dramatic style.





And now we're into the final week! 

Wally has already set the tone for this week.

Thanks to all of you for indulging in my little Superhero geekery for a week.


----------



## OrlandoMike

The new theme is advice for newleyweds right?   


Well I'm off to cut the grass at the new place so I can have Shrek bring the mower back over here before he leaves tomorrow on his cruise...

I'm sure while I am mowing, I'm sure I'll think of some good advice...

But we can start with this....

If you get home from a trip, and Scott says "Hey....lets go look at this house"


Smack Him!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Advice #2: Don't argue over little things, you can't change someone's genetic code!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Rather have peanut butter on a bagel than on  ________ (_fill in the blank here_). Coefficient of friction is ALL wrong.
> Hershey's chocolate syrup is tastier,more slippery, and is available in squirt bottles...



I won't even go into just how wonderfully wrong the whole "Coefficient of Friction" statement is.   

But, you have to be careful with the chocolate syrup!  For us female types, if the syrup is left in certain areas for too long, it can lead to yeast and nobody appreciates that!   

I guess in both cases, the following statement applies......

Be careful that good times don't hurt ya' in the end.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> The new theme is advice for newleyweds right?
> 
> 
> Well I'm off to cut the grass at the new place so I can have Shrek bring the mower back over here before he leaves tomorrow on his cruise...
> 
> I'm sure while I am mowing, I'm sure I'll think of some good advice...
> 
> But we can start with this....
> 
> If you get home from a trip, and Scott says "Hey....lets go look at this house"
> 
> 
> Smack Him!




  Are you done with the yard yet?


----------



## OrlandoMike

UGh, what a big yard!  Took me an hour and a half to edge and mow!

But I found a few Mole cricket mounds, just a few, easily treatable.  But the good news is, the dirt they have dug up is not sand, or even brown dirt, but rich black farm dirt!    

Looks like I have some good dirt to play in!

Get your mind out of the gutter, I like to do yard work!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

We like to do yard work too.  If we could get some rain up here, it would make it much more budget friendly to actually work on replacing a lot of what we removed.  The 30 year old overgrown shrubs had to go and as soon as they did, we were in a drought.   

Oh well, we have trees, but not much in the way of pretty stuff.  Most of the yards around here have their fair share of GA red clay, but we are in a "run off" area, so we have lots of nice soil to play in too.  It's going to be a beautiful yard, one day.  If we can get some rain, we have some plans!


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Be careful that good times don't hurt ya' *in the end*.



Did you really say that to THIS group?


----------



## OrlandoMike

I cant wait to get out in that yard and "play"!  As I was mowing I was thinking....Oh roses are gonna go there, palm tree there, looks like tomatos would do good there!   

But we have a lot of work to do inside before we move in, so the yard work will have to wait till we actually live there.

I keep telling myself..."All in due time"


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Be careful that good times don't hurt ya' *in the end*.





rpmdfw said:


> Did you really say that to THIS group?



Yes, I did!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> I keep telling myself..."All in due time"



Corey and I remind ourselves of that about this house and the things we want to do to it still too.  We painted and cleaned a lot before we moved in.  Less than a year later, Corey took this job with tons of travel and the work sort of came to a halt.  We have lots of ideas and plans, but little time to make it happen.  One day....all in due time.....we will either make the changes or give up and move to FL.


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Rather have peanut butter on a bagel than on ________ (_fill in the blank here_). Coefficient of friction is ALL wrong.
> Hershey's chocolate syrup is tastier,more slippery, and is available in squirt bottles...


 
Hmmm ...  you seem to be an expert on this subject.  I have a feeling there's a story here ... a story that we all need to hear!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> They got the kryptonite from a dip YOU brought!  So it was you're own fault, really.



Great - Blame the victim.


----------



## wallyb

ROB - OMG!
Only 3 days till the end of these nutty shenanigans.


----------



## wallyb

Just look into Scott's eyes ... it'll all turn out fine!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Here's hoping your last week of being Bachelors is calm and stress free!   

(Ya right!)   

Mazal Tov to a long and healthy life together!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> ROB - OMG!
> Only 3 days till the end of these nutty shenanigans.



Key word:  these.

Nutty Shenanigans are easy enough to find on these boards...


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Key word:  these.
> 
> Nutty Shenanigans are easy enough to find on these boards...



Yes.  But these are all about *ME*!!!!!! 

Now, did you have some advice or affectionate comment about me to add?


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> Yes.  But these are all about *ME*!!!!!!
> 
> Now, did you have some advice or affectionate comment about me to add?



Yes, have a wondeful time and make sure you shove the cake in his face before he can get you  

I'm sure you'll be a beautiful bride, so we expect pictures!  (Since I didnt get an invite, I'm bitter....   )


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> make sure you shove the cake in his face before he can get you



This is great advice, as it can lead to THIS!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

HA!   What a great shot.  You can see the pure joy in his face!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I cannot believe the time is almost here!

Maybe, if you were feeling charitable   you could recap the wedding info one more time? It's a loooonnnnngggg thread to page through looking for final details! 

Have a beautiful wedding! Enjoy every bit of your special day.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



I *LOVE* this photo


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> HA!   What a great shot.  You can see the pure joy in his face!





wallyb said:


> I *LOVE* this photo



You know what's really funny?  I found that photo on a blog where the photographer was shooting a straight wedding.  That's the groom with his best man trying to be funny and licking the cake the bride smashed in his face.  

VERY INTERESTING!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You know what's really funny?  I found that photo on a blog where the photographer was shooting a straight wedding.  That's the groom with his best man trying to be funny and licking the cake the bride smashed in his face.
> 
> VERY INTERESTING!



The really funny thing is Mike and I have this thing where we'll sneak up on each other and try to get a lick in, so I had to send him this picture so he knows what's coming


----------



## wallyb

Disco Ball and Chain!





Dance together in your living-room?


----------



## wallyb

Hey - We forgot to put out 
the Cake and Drinks!  

Aphrodites Love Potion




And a big gooey cake!


----------



## wallyb

And some entertainment!


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh, no!

I brought a cake, too!

Oh well, we'll just have to eat BOTH!


----------



## wallyb

Welcome to ...













*Rob's LOVE Quiz?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
First thing Scott ever said to you?

Your first real date?

First home together?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Welcome to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rob's LOVE Quiz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> First thing Scott ever said to you?
> 
> Your first real date?
> 
> First home together?



Oh!  This is going to be FUN FUN FUN!!!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Oh!  This is going to be FUN FUN FUN!!!



If he answers answers answers!!!
 

Someone play _Here Comes the Bride_ ... maybe he'll pop up then.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> First thing Scott ever said to you?


  "Um, hi . . . "  He was on his cell phone and I recognized him as one of the people I'd chatted with in the gayday.com chat room, so I said hello, then he turned around and I saw he was talking on his phone.  Oops!  Rob the Rude Guy!  I then met him properly later that evening at a "meet and greet" at 8-Trax.



wallyb said:


> Your first real date?


  Our first real date?  That's hard to pin down.  We met at 8-Trax as part of a larger group, found out that we were staying in the same hotel, five rooms away from each other, so we decided to have breakfast together before meeting the other group memebers at Animal Kingdom.  So I guess, Tonga Toast at the Carribean Beach food court, would be the start of our first date.  We spent the rest of the day together, he bought me my first Kungaloosh at the Adventurers Club and by the end of the night we were kissing on the streets of Pleasure Island and freaking out straight kids.   



wallyb said:


> First First home together?


We moved into an apartment in the Metrowest area of Orlando in May of 2004 waiting for them to finish building our beautiful house in the Ocoee/Gotha/Windermere area.  (which was delayed by the arrival of hurricanes Charlie, Frances, & Jean, and we didnt' get into the house until January of 2005, four months LATE!)


----------



## jamieandben

never mind


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> If he answers answers answers!!!
> 
> 
> Someone play _Here Comes the Bride_ ... maybe he'll pop up then.



Sorry.  I'm trying to work, deal with the wedding planner, and answer survey questions from Wally.  Only so much multitasking I can do.

Oh, funny story, I met one of the disbrides at the Adventurers Club last night.  She and her husband were very nice.


----------



## wallyb

Welcome to ...













*Rob's LOVE Quiz?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
*Part 2*

How Long did you date?

How long did you "wait"?

First gift?

Where and how did the proposal happen?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> How Long did you date?


We dated long distance for 11 months before moving cross-country to live together.  



wallyb said:


> How long did you "wait"?


 This is a rude question, and none of y'alls bidness!



wallyb said:


> First gift?


  He bought me a Kungaloosh at the Adventurers Club, I bought him a drink in a bucket at the Rock 'n' Roll Beachclub (he's still got the bucket, too)



wallyb said:


> Where and how did the proposal happen?


 No proposal.  We'd talked for a while about how we wish we could have a Disney Wedding like some of our friends had, so when the announcment got made that they start allowing commitment ceremonies, we pretty much looked at each other and said "ya wanna?" and that was it.  The planning for the Big Fat Gay disney Wedding was born.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> This is a rude question, and none of y'alls bidness!



Come on! Give it up Rob.
*Now* you're going to get all Prim.  



rpmdfw said:


> He bought me a Kungaloosh at the Adventurers Club, I bought him a drink in a bucket at the Rock 'n' Roll Beachclub (he's still got the bucket, too)



No no - some thing-a-ma -bob?
A teddy bear, a T-shirt, flowers.
A drink in a bar is a given - How else was he going to get you up to his room.


----------



## wallyb

Welcome to ...













*Rob's LOVE Quiz?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
*Part 3*

When was it you finally thought - I love this guy?

When did you first tell him?

What did the ceiling in his hotel room look like?  

Last boyfriend before Scott?

Have you ever met one of his ex's?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> A drink in a bar is a given - How else was he going to get you up to his room.



Have you seen him?  He's got amazing blue eyes, he's devastatingly handsome, and his smile lights up a room!  Trust me, he didn't need to buy me a drink to get me up to his hotel room.

And the drinks count, if for no other reason than he's still got the bucket!  

So there!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> When was it you finally thought - I love this guy?



That first morning over Tonga Toast.  I know it seems cliche, but it really was like a bolt of lightning/love at first sight sort of thing.



wallyb said:


> When did you first tell him?



In August 2004.  On the phone.



wallyb said:


> Last boyfriend before Scott?



Isn't worth mentioning.



wallyb said:


> Have you ever met one of his ex's?



Yes


----------



## wallyb

You skipped the ceiling question.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You skipped the ceiling question.



Well, he was staying at the Carribean Beach Resort, so it must have looked something like the one you can see here:


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, he was staying at the Carribean Beach Resort, so it must have looked something like the one you can see here:



How did it look in the dark?  
Or maybe the lights were on?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> How did it look in the dark?
> Or maybe the lights were on?



I'm sure I don't know how the ceiling in HIS room looked!


----------



## wallyb

Welcome to ...













*Rob's LOVE Quiz?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
*Part 4*

First Dinner you ever made for him?

First time you met his family?

First time he met yours?

First time you did the horizontal mambo?
(Had to try again )


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm sure I don't know how the ceiling in HIS room looked!



Aaah haaaa! - YOURS!
Your ceiling!
You little minx.  
Tramp. - I'm so proud.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> First Dinner you ever made for him?



Heck if I know.  We were in the middle of moving into our new aparment after he moved from L.A. and I moved from Dallas.  We were unloading trucks and stacking boxes.  Probably somethign quick and easy like a sandwich or something.  He got to sample my cooking skills later on.



wallyb said:


> First time you met his family?



I haven't met any of his family.  He's an only child and his parents were both deceased when I met him.  He's got four step siblings (all older than he is) that I've never met.



wallyb said:


> First time he met yours?


He met my sister when we moved in together.  She drove cross country with me.  He met my mom a couple months later when she came out for a visit.  He fits in so well with my family that it's scary.  (but it makes me very happy)



wallyb said:


> First time you did the horizontal mambo?
> (Had to try again )



Oh, we've never done any sort of mambo together!  Some slow dancing, and some modern dancing stuff, but I don't know how to mambo.  I do know how to waltz, polka, & jitterbug, but Scott and I don't really have opportunities for those kinds of dances.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego




----------



## rosiep

Gee Rob...almost a married man and still embarressed to talk about s-e-x??

Wally...you better have that little "talk" with him.


----------



## wallyb

You never had a Ann Marie cooks stuffed squab 
for Donald Hollinger to impress him moment?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Gee Rob...almost a married man and still embarressed to talk about s-e-x??
> 
> Wally...you better have that little "talk" with him.



S-E-X?  Then why does he keep asking me questions about ceilings and dancing?

I thought he wanted to know about interior decorating and choreography!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You never had a Ann Marie cooks stuffed squab
> for Donald Hollinger to impress him moment?



That Girl again????


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You never had a Ann Marie cooks stuffed squab
> for Donald Hollinger to impress him moment?



Not a "I've got to make this perfect to prove what a great wife I'll be" moment, no.

But plenty of times I've made him things that are family favorites because I love him and want him to try things that I really like.  (and in most cases, he tries it an goes "um, it's okay, but I'm not going to eat any more, okay?"  )


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Not a "I've got to make this perfect to prove what a great wife I'll be" moment, no.
> 
> But plenty of times I've made him things that are family favorites because I love him and want him to try things that I really like.  (and in most cases, he tries it an goes "um, it's okay, but I'm not going to eat any more, okay?"  )



Well at least he loves you enough to say it's ok


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well at least he loves you enough to say it's ok



and to tell you the TRUTH!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well at least he loves you enough to say it's ok



And there are a lot of things I make that he does really like.  It's just that some of my personal favorites are things he doesn't care for.  Like rice pudding, or stuffed artichokes.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> "um, it's okay, but I'm not going to eat any more, okay?"  )


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


>



What?   

My pain amuses you?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> And there are a lot of things I make that he does really like.  It's just that some of my personal favorites are things he doesn't care for.  Like rice pudding, or stuffed artichokes.



I don't care much for rice pudding either, mostly because I grew up eating the mexican rice with sweet milk. It's amazing the sorts of things I've never tried though. His mom made tuna casserole once and I thought it was the greatest thing ever, and last year at thanksgiving he made green bean casserole and that was the first time anyone in my family had tried it and we loved it.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Gee Rob...almost a married man and still embarressed to talk about s-e-x??
> 
> Wally...you better have that little "talk" with him.



Yeah - I't not like I asked his favorite position!  
What is it - by the way?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yeah - I't not like I asked his favorite position!
> What is it - by the way?



Fifth position!

That's ballet!

Speaking of the ballet, here are the Trocks!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's amazing the sorts of things I've never tried though.



i'm amazed there are things you have not tried yet too!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Fifth position!
> 
> That's ballet!
> 
> Speaking of the ballet, here are the Trocks!




That spread eagle thing looks kinky, not family friendly at all I think Rob.




wallyb said:


> i'm amazed there are things you have not tried yet too!




I'm pure and innocent, I'm wearing white to my wedding, we've been through this.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> i'm amazed there are things you have not tried yet too!



He's only talkin food.....we know he's well versed in everything else...


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That spread eagle thing looks kinky, not family friendly at all I think Rob.




What could be more wholesome than the ballet!

And it's not just ANY ballet, you bolshevik!  It's Les Ballets Trocadero de Monte Carlo!

They're world renowned!

They're amazing!

They're breathtaking!

They're astounding!


They're men in tutus and toe shoes


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> They're men in tutus and toe shoes




Are you rethinking your wedding day attire?


----------



## wallyb

Welcome to ...













*Rob's LOVE Quiz?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
*Part 5*

Scott favorite Ice cream flavor?

Your favorite Ice cream flavor?

Scott's favorite flower?

Your favorite flower?

A special memory that sticks out on your head - 
other than the moment you met?

If I was to try to steal Scott away - how would I go about that?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Are you rethinking your wedding day attire?



Nope.  It's all ready cleaned, pressed, and packed.  Just needs to be whisked off to the hotel the day before.

But YOU would look lovely in the dying swan costume on your wedding day!  All dressed in white.



And molting feathers with every move


You woudn't even need a flower girl!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> But YOU would look lovely in the dying swan costume on your wedding day!  All dressed in white.




With a big red hem!    

Sorry, my lungs are full of paint fumes!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, this is starting to feel like homework.  So I'm only answering this one:



wallyb said:


> If I was to try to steal Scott away - how would I go about that?



Prepare a lovely dinner that includes stuffed artichoke and rice pudding.  That'll be sure to win him over!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Welcome to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rob's LOVE Quiz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *Part 5*
> 
> If I was to try to steal Scott away - how would I go about that?



You'd lure him with James


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, this is starting to feel like homework.  So I'm only answering this one:
> Prepare a lovely dinner that includes stuffed artichoke and rice pudding.  That'll be sure to win him over!



Is "stuffing the artichoke" a euphemism for something?
Do I know that position?


----------



## wallyb

Hey we're about 90 something posts 
form hitting 3000 on this thread!

Think we'll get there?

We would - if Jamie would open his famously big mouth and help out!

Our Rob would cooperate and let us dissect his sex life!


----------



## rosiep

Because I'm a giver I'll discuss my sex life so we can reach our goal....

The other night James and I found ourselves alone with the camcorder, a shower head and some Mop and Glo....well first we shook that bottle up ..............................................................................................................................and then...........................................next...............oh my God...................................never again!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hey we're about 90 something posts
> form hitting 3000 on this thread!
> 
> Think we'll get there?
> 
> We would - if Jamie would open his famously big mouth and help out!
> 
> Our Rob would cooperate and let us dissect his sex life!



Let's dessect YOUR sex life, instead!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Hey we're about 90 something posts
> form hitting 3000 on this thread!
> 
> Think we'll get there?
> 
> We would - if Jamie would open his famously big mouth and help out!
> 
> Our Rob would cooperate and let us dissect his sex life!



We can make up our own details about Rob's sex life. Hey, has anyone seen the goat


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Let's dessect YOUR sex life, instead!



I never had sex.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hey, has anyone seen the goat



It's over there.  I don't want to know why it smells like Mop 'n' Glo!


----------



## rosiep

My goat was sweet and innocent until he was introduced to this board....now all he wants to do is drink vodka and wear leather


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I never had sex.



That explains SOOOO MUCH!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That explains SOOOO MUCH!



So _that's_ why he's asking about your sex life...he wants to learn!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> So _that's_ why he's asking about your sex life...he wants to learn!!!!



I don't see why the poor goat had to be traumatized


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> So _that's_ why he's asking about your sex life...he wants to learn!!!!



Yes please "Teach" me.

Teach me real good.

Teach me till I can't walk.

And then flip me and Teach me again... faster!  



Or I could teach?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yes please "Teach" me.
> 
> Teach me real good.
> 
> Teach me till I can't walk.
> 
> And then flip me and Teach me again... faster!



Okay.  Rosie gets to go first!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I suppose this is as good a forum as any since we are trying to jack up the post count to say it sucks using a sick day when you're actually sick. 

I like using my sick days to take weekday trips to Disneyland.


----------



## rosiep

We're gonna get points before this thread closes or else our names aren't Wally and Rosie and Louie and Rob....

Jamie...you're no help at all!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay.  Rosie gets to go first!



Great.  
What am I suppose to learn there?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Great.
> What am I suppose to learn there?



That's up to her to teach.

But she has to start.

It's only good manners, isn't it?

Ladies first, and all that.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I suppose this is as good a forum as any since we are trying to jack up the post count to say it sucks using a sick day when you're actually sick.
> 
> I like using my sick days to take weekday trips to Disneyland.



Someone get the rectal thermometer!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I suppose this is as good a forum as any since we are trying to jack up the post count to say it sucks using a sick day when you're actually sick.
> 
> I like using my sick days to take weekday trips to Disneyland.



Poor baby, poor, poor baby......


----------



## kingLouiethe1

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I suppose this is as good a forum as any since we are trying to jack up the post count to say it sucks using a sick day when you're actually sick.
> 
> I like using my sick days to take weekday trips to Disneyland.



Speaking of, hows your sinus thing?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Great.
> What am I suppose to learn there?



hey! I sleep with men...same as you....


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's up to her to teach.
> 
> But she has to start.
> 
> It's only good manners, isn't it?
> 
> Ladies first, and all that.



Are you suggesting a *gang* teaching?
A sort of "*cram* for the exam" kinda thing?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Speaking of, hows your sinus thing?



   
Who are you talking to? Are the drugs beginning to kick in? you quoted yourself!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Who are you talking to? Are the drugs beginning to kick in? you quoted yourself!



I did, but Rob had a sinus infection last week that I remembered after I posted.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Are you suggesting a *gang* teaching?
> A sort of "*cram* for the exam" kinda thing?



Oh, no.  Not at all.

It'll be a one on one tutoring session with you and Rosie in private behind locked doors.

 

And you don't advance to lessons with anyone else until she gives you a passing grade.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Are you suggesting a *gang* teaching?
> A sort of "*cram* for the exam" kinda thing?



Only if you're the rabbit in the dog pile...I hate being on bottom.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I did, but Rob had a sinus infection last week that I remembered after I posted.



Sinus infection all gone.   

Thanks for asking


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Hey we're about 90 something posts
> form hitting 3000 on this thread!
> 
> Think we'll get there?
> 
> We would - if Jamie would open his famously big mouth and help out!
> 
> Our Rob would cooperate and let us dissect his sex life!



Hey no one here knows about that. 
How did i get pulled into this I'm the good child.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Hey no one here knows about that.
> How did i get pulled into this I'm the good child.



How can anyone be good with a big mouth???????? Oh....never mind!


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> .I hate being on bottom.



I kinda like it.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I kinda like it.



It limits my thrashing about...


----------



## rosiep

Sooooooo....I get to teach Wally eh?
Come 'ere slave.....


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> It limits my thrashing about...



Not mine


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Hey no one here knows about that.
> How did i get pulled into this I'm the good child.



so *not* true.


----------



## rosiep

So how come you snakes haven't visited my pre trippy?

Jamie and Louie not included.  (Thank you)


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> so *not* true.



Oh so you kiss and tell?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> So how come you snakes haven't visited my pre trippy?
> 
> Jamie and Louie not included.  (Thank you)



I did I just did not post.
 

Your girl friend looks fun.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Oh so you kiss and tell?



delusional ... much.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I did I just did not post.
> 
> 
> Your girl friend looks fun.



And I'm busy putting together a Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding.

Hope your trip is fun, though


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I did I just did not post.
> 
> 
> Your girl friend looks fun.



What girlfriend?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Sooooooo....I get to teach Wally eh?
> Come 'ere slave.....



I'm dropping your class!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm dropping your class!



Coward


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm dropping your class!



It's a prerequisite...you can't drop it.....Now drop and give me ten....naked please...


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> It's a prerequisite...you can't drop it.....Now drop and give me ten....naked please...


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It's a prerequisite...you can't drop it.....Now drop and give me ten....naked please...



I'd rather flip and *get 10*!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


>



I know! What a sight!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I'd rather flip and *get 10*!



Oh my, you're going to make father cross.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Hey we're about 90 something posts
> form hitting 3000 on this thread!
> 
> Think we'll get there?
> 
> We would - if Jamie would open his famously big mouth and help out!
> 
> Our Rob would cooperate and let us dissect his sex life!



At this rate, we will hit the 250 page point!   

Keep it com... er, going!   



rosiep said:


> So how come you snakes haven't visited my pre trippy?
> 
> Jamie and Louie not included.  (Thank you)



Didn't know you had one love!  

Show me the way!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'd rather flip and *get 10*!



My class...my rules.

I repeat "What girlfriend???"


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> I'd rather flip and *get 10*!



MEEEE TOOOO!!!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Didn't know you had one love!
> 
> Show me the way!




Shameless self promotion!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27685731#post27685731


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> MEEEE TOOOO!!!



I'll give you 10...but you won't like it....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> My class...my rules.
> 
> I repeat "What girlfriend???"



The one who goes to WDW with you and gets good service.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> MEEEE TOOOO!!!



Okay - fine - I'm ambidextrous!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> The one who goes to WDW with you and gets good service.



Careful...that's my DAUGHTER mister.

(But I shamelessly use her charms when I have to)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Careful...that's my DAUGHTER mister.
> 
> (But I shamelessly use her charms when I have to)



Oh - i thought that was a girlfriend - she's hot Rosie!   
Are you sure she's your daughter?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Shameless self promotion!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27685731#post27685731



What other kind is there?   

I am there now...   

 BRB


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Okay - fine - I'm ambidextrous!



That would be good... now if you only had 10


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Careful...that's my DAUGHTER mister.
> 
> (But I shamelessly use her charms when I have to)



Well she's very attractive.

she must take after her father


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh - i thought that was a girlfriend - she's hot Rosie!
> Are you sure she's your daughter?



Mine and the milkman's


----------



## rosiep

Enough of this family talk......back to sex please


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Enough of this family talk......back to sex please



well sex was how you ended up in a family way. Don't you see Rosie, it's all connected, in a circle of life.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> well sex was how you ended up in a family way. Don't you see Rosie, it's all connected, in a circle of life.



Oh then...I want more babies...more I tell you....


----------



## jamieandben

We only have 1 hour to hit 3000
i want to see it before i go home.
 Can we do it?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Oh then...I want more babies...more I tell you....



Well I suppose you did a decent job with the first batch, so we'll let you have more. Although I don't know how I feel about that young one not liking Disney . . . .

I think you may have dropped the ball there Rosie.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> That would be good... now if you only had 10



Jamie!  
must I make you cry ... again!


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> We only have 1 hour to hit 3000
> i want to see it before i go home.
> Can we do it?



I'm sure we can.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jamieandben said:


> We only have 1 hour to hit 3000
> i want to see it before i go home.
> Can we do it?



Of course we can!  

GO US!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I suppose you did a decent job with the first batch, so we'll let you have more. Although I don't know how I feel about that young one not liking Disney . . . .
> 
> I think you may have dropped the ball there Rosie.



It's the older one who doesn't like Disney. (I know she looks younger than Tara)...but when she was little she swore she was going to marry Mickey Mouse. I just don't know where I went wrong????


_See? The whole family has an animal fetish...._


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Jamie!
> must I make you cry ... again!



make 'im cry...go on...I dare you.

Show him that picture of you in the morning again...


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Jamie!
> must I make you cry ... again!



when was the first? 
Oh now I remember... I faked it.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> when was the first?
> Oh now I remember... I faked it.



Girl.....didn't your mama tell you that's just wrong?

Never fake it!


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> Oh now I remember... I faked it.



So did Wally.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> So did Wally.



Wally did you fake it???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Wally did you fake it???



I would fake crying to get away from Wally.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Girl.....didn't your mama tell you that's just wrong?
> 
> Never fake it!



Sometimes you just can't hurt there feelings.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Sometimes you just can't hurt there feelings.



Sorry, in that case push the brute off you and help yourself....


----------



## rosiep

2990-keep going....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> 2990-keep going....



Going where?


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Sorry, in that case push the brute off you and help yourself....



done that


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Going where?



to 3000 silly!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Mazal Tov to a long and healthy life together!




So, I look at this, and try to figure out who you think is Ernie in our relationship, and which one you think is Bert.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> to 3000 silly!



Oh.  I don't know where that is.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Mazal Tov to a long and healthy life together!





rpmdfw said:


> So, I look at this, and try to figure out who you think is Ernie in our relationship, and which one you think is Bert.



Cuz, Scott's taller, which makes him more like Bert, I guess.  But in terms of personality, I think I'm the Bert, and he's the Ernie.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Cuz, Scott's taller, which makes him more like Bert, I guess.  But in terms of personality, I think I'm the Bert, and he's the Ernie.



I don't really know Scott but I really hope you're the Bert


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Cuz, Scott's taller, which makes him more like Bert, I guess.  But in terms of personality, I think I'm the Bert, and he's the Ernie.




I was told by my work wife i was more like Bert.
I will be calling a Divorce lawer.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

...almost there...   

(even if Rob doesn't know where he is going)


----------



## jamieandben

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> ...almost there...
> 
> (even if Rob doesn't know where he is going)



did i do it?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Does the person who gets to 3000 first get a prize?


----------



## rpmdfw

So, help me pick a cake for the Bachelor party.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jamieandben said:


> did i do it?



YOU DID!!!!!     

You beat me there but mere seconds, you little...  UGH!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> So, help me pick a cake for the Bachelor party.



I like the second one


----------



## jamieandben

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Does the person who gets to 3000 first get a prize?



I wish  
But With my luck i'll get a nude pic of rosie.


----------



## jamieandben

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> YOU DID!!!!!
> 
> You beat me there but mere seconds, you little...  UGH!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I wish
> But With my luck i'll get a nude pic of rosie.



I CAN ARRANGE THAT BUSTER...

ps-I 2nd the Full Monty cake!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> So, help me pick a cake for the Bachelor party.



Love how the guy up front doesn't need to use his hands to hold his hat!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> I wish
> But With my luck i'll get a nude pic of rosie.



Here you go...I keep my word:


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Here you go...I keep my word:


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


>



I left a little something in the chair behind me for you too....


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> I left a little something in the chair behind me for you too....



You can send that to Wally


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Do you all realize that you made my day?   

Seriously, my day sucked @$$...    but the laughs I managed to sneak in between the stress made it all manageable...

THANK YOU!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> So, help me pick a cake for the Bachelor party.



The second one works well with your wedding colors


----------



## OrlandoMike

You guys are too much!

I know somoeone  has something planned after this shower, but I must say, it's always fun to come home after a stressfull day to read this thread!


----------



## rosiep

YEAH!!!!   
Daddy's HOME!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Dont mess with me today!

I've been repremanded more than once today!  Guess I'm just not as gay as I should be!

"Can you tell me where the drapes are?"

"Drapes?"  

"Sorry, guess I'm loooking for curtains"  

"Honey......I think your looking for 'Window Treatments'" 

I wanted to smack the sales lady!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> You guys are too much!
> 
> I know somoeone  has something planned after this shower, but I must say, it's always fun to come home after a stressfull day to read this thread!



We were very busy today  .  It was not easy (well not as easy as ...er, ..... um.....  oh! never mind   ...) to get to post 3000!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> YEAH!!!!
> Daddy's HOME!!!



He's not my daddy!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Dont mess with me today!
> 
> I've been repremanded more than once today!  Guess I'm just not as gay as I should be!
> 
> "Can you tell me where the drapes are?"
> 
> "Drapes?"
> 
> "Sorry, guess I'm loooking for curtains"
> 
> "Honey......I think your looking for 'Window Treatments'"
> 
> I wanted to smack the sales lady!



You should have, violence is always the answer.


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Do you all realize that you made my day?
> 
> Seriously, my day sucked @$$...  but the laughs I managed to sneak in between the stress made it all manageable...
> 
> THANK YOU!


 
I know what you mean.  Sometimes I don't get to post as much as I would like to but I always try to check in and read some of the posts for a laugh.

Plus I have to see what Rosie and Wally are saying about me!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> You guys are too much!
> 
> I know somoeone  has something planned after this shower, but I must say, it's always fun to come home after a stressfull day to read this thread!


 
Do we get to got on Rob & Scott's honeymoon with them????


----------



## OrlandoMike

Saxton said:


> Do we get to got on Rob & Scott's honeymoon with them????



You think they keep me in the loop?   

They just told me to close this thread, and to prepare for something "Bigger and Better"!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> You think they keep me in the loop?
> 
> They just told me to close this thread, and to prepare for something "Bigger and Better"!


 
And you trust them?!?  If it's bigger and better then get ready to dole out points!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Saxton said:


> If it's bigger and better then get ready to dole out points!




Like that helps!    

Kids these days!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Ok, the last hours of a party are always the most interesting.  I love seeing who "settles" in the wee small hours.  You get to see some really odd couples emerge and venture off into the night.  It's enough to make you have to take 3 Pirins and get out the popcorn, because you know soon enough, it's going to be drama!





So, let the final round of games begin!  

Now, can anyone tell me where my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ended up? I haven't seen it in days.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ohhhh

We get to pair off like at a real party?  Why didn't you say so!

Hmmmm  this could get interisting....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Ohhhh
> 
> We get to pair off like at a real party?  Why didn't you say so!
> 
> Hmmmm  this could get interisting....



I want the goat!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ok so far we have Jen and the goat....

Next!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I want the goat!





OrlandoMike said:


> Ok so far we have Jen and the goat....
> 
> Next!




Hooray, it's time to get together for the


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Ok so far we have Jen and the goat....
> 
> Next!



Just give me the left over cake to console myself with.....my goat left me for Jen......(sniff sniff)


----------



## rpmdfw

Who do I want to take home from the shower?

That's easy.

I want to take home Boyzone!





and Cheyenne Jackson





They were both around this thread at one point or another, right?


----------



## rpmdfw

And before this thread gets closed I want to thank all of you for a wonderful shower. 

It's the only one we've had, you know.  Because, really, what could top this?   

You're a great group of people, and this has been a lot of fun for me.

And of course, a HUGE *THANK YOU* to Wally for starting it!

Muchas Gracias!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## wallyb

Last dance 
last dance for love 
yes, it's my last change 
for romance tonight 

I need you, by me, 
beside me, to guide me, 
to hold me, to scold me, 
*'cause when I'm bad 
I'm so, so bad *

So let's dance, the last dance 
let's dance, the last dance 
let's dance, this last dance tonight


----------



## wallyb

*But wait...*
It's not Over...




The only question is...




Can you take it?​


----------



## wallyb

Pairing up?...
Okay.
I'll take




























That should hold me for a while.


----------



## wallyb

*Memories 
Like the corners of my mind 
Misty water-colored memories 
Of the way we were 

Scattered pictures 
Of the smiles we left behind 
Smiles we gave to one another 
For the way we were​*


----------



## jamieandben

THANKS!!!
That made my morning.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Pairing up?...
> Okay.
> I'll take



Waly, Pairing up means you plus ONE!  Geesh!!!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Waly, Pairing up means you plus ONE!  Geesh!!!



Well Ill do 'em one at a time then.   Bossy!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Well Ill do 'em one at a time then.   Bossy!



Just leave a little something for me would ya?   

I'm flying solo till Friday!


----------



## wallyb

Feeling T*horny*?
Just you wait...


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Just leave a little something for me would ya?
> 
> I'm flying solo till Friday!



This guy was left over from October fest?


----------



## OrlandoMike

That could work!   

Does he paint or hang blinds?


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> That could work!
> 
> Does he paint or hang blinds?


 
Well, he is wearing gloves and they look pretty heavy-duty but I don't think a tool belt would go with that outfit.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Saxton said:


> Well, he is wearing gloves and they look pretty heavy-duty but I don't think a tool belt would go with that outfit.



Oh I've got the tools!   


Just need the labor!


----------



## rpmdfw

OMG!  It's like Wally's greatest hits this morning!

How fun!


----------



## starann

Wally, thanks for the laugh this morning....I now have to explain why my eyes are teared up to my patients!!!!!!


Back to work


----------



## wallyb

Racy!
Raucous!




Rude!




Randy!




Rambunctious!




Random!




Ridiculous!





The Same Old Plucking Story..




*New Place!*


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> OMG!  It's like Wally's greatest hits this morning!
> 
> How fun!



It was all about or for you buddy!  
Hope the next few days are a blast for you!




Big wet smooch for luck!


----------



## wallyb

Hey - I just hit 4000!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hey - I just hit 4000!




And you don't look a day over 3500!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Hey - I just hit 4000!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Just give me the left over cake to console myself with.....my goat left me for Jen......(sniff sniff)



I can share Rosie...    I was dragged up right!  



OrlandoMike said:


> Waly, Pairing up means you plus ONE!  Geesh!!!





wallyb said:


> Well Ill do 'em one at a time then.   Bossy!



Now, Now Wally....   You can't possibly....   er....  Oh Never Mind!   



OrlandoMike said:


> Just leave a little something for me would ya?
> 
> I'm flying solo till Friday!



Want to borrow the Goat?  Rosie has he/she/it right now...  But I am sure once she is done....



wallyb said:


> Hey - I just hit 4000!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And you don't look a day over 3500!



Do we need to end this with a cat fight Rob?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Do we need to end this with a cat fight Rob?



What?   

I was giving you a compliment!


----------



## Saxton

Anyone seen Rosie yet this morning?  We might have to bail her out ... 


*Naked woman riding down the street
*
Updated:var wn_last_ed_date = getLEDate("Sept 23, 2008 8:31 PM EST"); document.write(wn_last_ed_date); Sep 23, 2008 08:31 PM EDT 
PORTLAND, Ore. (CNN) - It's not something you expect to see as you're driving down the street.
It happened in Portland, Oregon and the 911 lines were ringing off the hook.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> I was giving you a compliment!




Oooh ... I see ... 
Well just let me pull that "compliment" out of my back!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Oooh ... I see ...
> Well just let me pull that "compliment" out of my back!


Hey, look who's talking.  I'm still hurting over the BIG comment!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Do we need to end this with a cat fight Rob?





rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> I was giving you a compliment!





wallyb said:


> Oooh ... I see ...
> Well just let me pull that "compliment" out of my back!





Saxton said:


> Hey, look who's talking.  I'm still hurting over the BIG comment!



     

Alrighty folks!  Let's get this party back on track....    

*LOOK! *  I bought balloons!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Hey, look who's talking.  I'm still hurting over the BIG comment!



I said you were a big help - Rosie foisted in the fat thing.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Oooh ... I see ...
> Well just let me pull that "compliment" out of my back!



Oh, c'mon.

You know it's all from love.

I tease because I love.


----------



## wallyb

Here's some nice punch for our last day here!




and some petit fours




 

Classy Right!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, c'mon.
> 
> You know it's all from love.
> 
> I tease because I love.



Good Gaaawd ... stop loving on me! 
Your getting married in a few!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Here's some nice punch for our last day here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some petit fours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy Right!


 
OK, Wally - since you put out some alcohol laced punch (it does have alcohol in it, right?!!!) I'll forgive you for the big comment.


----------



## minicoopercraig

I would hope it has alcohol in it. I mean come on, this is Wally we're talking about. I'm sure he's had plenty of sugar and chocolate now that the "cleansing" is over. LOL.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> OK, Wally - since you put out some alcohol laced punch (it does have alcohol in it, right?!!!) I'll forgive you for the big comment.



It had better have alcohol in it!

Speaking of punch.

I just checked our gift registry.  We registered for a punch bowl.  As of yesterday, no one had purchased it yet.

As of today.  We're getting TWO!   

I thought that was the whole point of registering!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

*Thought this might be helpful....  *


----------



## mickeyfan1

rpmdfw said:


> It had better have alcohol in it!
> 
> Speaking of punch.
> 
> I just checked our gift registry.  We registered for a punch bowl.  As of yesterday, no one had purchased it yet.
> 
> As of today.  We're getting TWO!
> 
> I thought that was the whole point of registering!



Some people don't read the registry. Some people purchase at the same time.  

But you write the thank you note very graciously to both and return one!

OR, you keep them both and have a big party with one good punch and one with no alcohol.

I have been reading this thread off and on, all I can say is all y'all gays are a whole lot more fun and inventive than most of the straights I know.  

Happy Wedding Rob and Scott.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> *Thought this might be helpful....  *



And we'll need someone to work the bar, so I suggest this guy:


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> I would hope it has alcohol in it. I mean come on, this is Wally we're talking about. I'm sure he's had plenty of sugar and chocolate now that the "cleansing" is over. LOL.



It's got *tons* of booze-
and  - Some of these "vitamins" 
I found laying around!




Drink up!


----------



## rpmdfw

mickeyfan1 said:


> I have been reading this thread off and on, all I can say is all y'all gays are a whole lot more fun and inventive than most of the straights I know.
> 
> Happy Wedding Rob and Scott.



Ah, how sweet!

Thanks!


----------



## minicoopercraig

rpmdfw said:


> As of today.  We're getting TWO!



Save one, you never know when you might need one in the boudoir for whatever strikes your fancy, or his, depending on your mood.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> It's got *tons* of booze-
> and  - Some of these "vitamins"
> I found laying around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink up!



Oooh!  Pretty colors!


----------



## wallyb

I'm Gay!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> And we'll need someone to work the bar, so I suggest this guy:



That guy looks good!  I can handle him behind MY bar anyday (just don't tell my husband)!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm Gay!



Thank you, Clay.  We already knew that.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Wow...I thought this was supposed to end?!?! Are we still posting pictures of semi-nude men on here?! If so, I need to make more popcorn.


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> Wow...I thought this was supposed to end?!?! Are we still posting pictures of semi-nude men on here?! If so, I need to make more popcorn.



It ends today- at midnight.  


... and then...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it begins!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Ohhh....is this like something I should have seen in my sex-ed class?! Do I need 3-D glasses?!


----------



## rpmdfw

minicoopercraig said:


> Wow...I thought this was supposed to end?!?! Are we still posting pictures of semi-nude men on here?! If so, I need to make more popcorn.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Thank you, Clay.  We already knew that.



Who's clay?


----------



## minicoopercraig

How about a nice salad?





Or how about a nice blended drink 




 I was going to say something REALLY BAD THERE!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Who's clay?



Aiken


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Aiken



Ugh!


----------



## minicoopercraig

Like you didn't know Wally!


----------



## wallyb

minicoopercraig said:


> Like you didn't know Wally!



I guess I blocked it.. that ... him... her.
Ugh.


----------



## wallyb

*Something Deliciously Wicked This Way Comes!*


----------



## minicoopercraig

A goat is deliciously wicked?! I'm confused again.


Hey! When did my tag line change?! I'm a veteran now! Wow...didn't see that one coming.


----------



## rpmdfw

I like this wicked looking goat better.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Really?!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Good God, you guys are really having quite a gay ole time in here today.  I think you guys saved the best for last.


----------



## minicoopercraig

Oh did we now? Is that a good thing?


----------



## rpmdfw

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Good God, you guys are really having quite a gay ole time in here today.  I think you guys saved the best for last.



You know who else likes to have a gay ole time?














The Flintstones!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That guy looks good!  I can handle him behind MY bar anyday (just don't tell my husband)!



Jen...what do you say we ditch the goat (or let Mike have 'em) and have that bartender make us a  ******tail?


----------



## minicoopercraig

You were singing that the whole time you were posting that weren't you?! I just started singing it now! LOL.


----------



## minicoopercraig

rosiep said:


> Jen...what do you say we ditch the goat (or let Mike have 'em) and have that bartender make us a  ******tail?



ROSIE!!! I can't believe you said that. I mean sheesh have some decency woman, you don't say "ditch" in public, I mean it's just uncalled for.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Jen...what do you say we ditch the goat (or let Mike have 'em) and have that bartender make us a  ******tail?



You can't say cocktail?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Jen...what do you say we ditch the goat (or let Mike have 'em) and have that bartender make us a  ******tail?



Hell Yeah!


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> You can't say cocktail?



Oh. 

You CAN say cocktail.

So, why did Rosie blank out the cocktail?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.
> 
> You CAN say cocktail.
> 
> So, why did Rosie blank out the cocktail?



I think she was trying to place an emphasis on the first four letters of that word....


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.
> 
> You CAN say cocktail.
> 
> So, why did Rosie blank out the cocktail?



I tried to highlight the first four letters....


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I think she was trying to place an emphasis on the first four letters of that word....



See??? You get me!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> See??? You get me!



 God help us all.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

O.K. folks...   completely off-topic here...   but I need to ask my online friends for their thoughts, prayers, and good wishes this afternoon...   A little  probably wouldn't hurt either....  
I have to follow-up with the baby doctor this afternoon (after my round of horrible tests last week) and am hoping for a simple solution to my non-responsive ovaries....   Hopefully just a prescription will do the trick and I can take care of this little "childless" problem on the ship next month...   

TIA and back to your normally scheduled programming...


----------



## wallyb

Flowers 
for Rosie!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> God help us all.



Jealousy will get you nowhere Rob!


----------



## starann

Jen, thinking of you and hoping you are able to bring home a little 'souviener ' from your cruise!!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Flowers
> for Rosie!



Thank God he is not for me...  I don't like roses!


----------



## rosiep

Wally! Flowers! For me???? That's so sweet..but let's give the flowers to Jen, (I'm alergic)...I'll just keep the "vase".


----------



## Saxton

rpmdfw said:


> Oh.
> 
> You CAN say cocktail.
> 
> So, why did Rosie blank out the cocktail?


 
At least you're pretty Rob!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hopefully just a prescription will do the trick and I can take care of this little "childless" problem on the ship next month...



WOW!
That boat will be rockn'!  

Good luck.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> Flowers
> for Rosie!


 
I hope they removed the thorns.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Flowers
> for Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

What are you trying to say Rob???


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> What are you trying to say Rob???



No editiorializing intended.

Just free associating.


----------



## dustyraye

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> O.K. folks...   completely off-topic here...   but I need to ask my online friends for their thoughts, prayers, and good wishes this afternoon...   A little  probably wouldn't hurt either....
> I have to follow-up with the baby doctor this afternoon (after my round of horrible tests last week) and am hoping for a simple solution to my non-responsive ovaries....   Hopefully just a prescription will do the trick and I can take care of this little "childless" problem on the ship next month...



Sending  and  your way Jenn.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> WOW!
> That boat will be rockn'!
> 
> Good luck.



Going to try to send you some BIG waves...  all the way from the Caribbean to you Wally!  Get your surf board out!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Going to try to send you some BIG waves...  all the way from the Caribbean to you Wally!  Get your surf board out!



You're my kind of WOMAN!

oh and Rob.....five fingers....read between the lines.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> oh and Rob.....five fingers....read between the lines.




 

Like this?






Oh.  Cool.

I hope you live long and prosper, too, Rosie!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> What are you trying to say Rob???



I think he's calling you stupid -  
and you need an experimental surgical technique to increase your intelligence.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I think he's calling you stupid -
> and you need an experimental surgical technique to increase your intelligence.



Adding a ***** will NOT increase intelligence....  in fact, I believe it has been shown to do the exact opposite.   

Oh, boy!  I wonder what I just got myself into???


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Adding a ***** will NOT increase intelligence....  in fact, I believe it has been shown to do the exact opposite.
> 
> Oh, boy!  I wonder what I just got myself into???



It censored the word *****!  Oh! My God!  Its just a part of the anatomy folks...   no big deal...  JEEZ!   

Well, anyway...   the word was p3n!s....


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I think he's calling you stupid -
> and you need an experimental surgical technique to increase your intelligence.



Just like you called Saxton fat, Wally.


----------



## rosiep

Can we get back to the party??? Is there a pretty girl I could feel up?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Can we get back to the party??? Is there a pretty girl I could feel up?



One for you Rosie:






And one for me:


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Can we get back to the party??? Is there a pretty girl I could feel up?



Here's one for you!


----------



## rosiep

I like Jenn's choices better.


----------



## wallyb

Boy Rob ... first you call me old.
Then you call Rosie stupid.
Then you try to stir up something with Saxton.

Is this really how you want it to end?
Us all bitter and fighting.  

That reminds me - Where is Louie?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I like Jenn's choices better.



But it's MY party!

And I like the other bartenders better than those floozies.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> But it's MY party!
> 
> And I like the other bartenders better than those floozies.



Don't you want your guests to be happy as well...  Mr. Host?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Boy Rob ... first you call me old.
> Then you call Rosie stupid.
> Then you try to stir up something with Saxton.
> 
> Is this really how you want it to end?
> Us all bitter and fighting.
> 
> That reminds me - Where is Louie?



You're putting words in my mouth again!

And I've already told you I don't like it when you put things in my mouth.  That's Louie who likes it.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Don't you want your guests to be happy as well...  Mr. Host?



I'm not the host.  That's Wally.

I'm the guest of honor.

And I KNOW that as long as I'm happy, all of my guests are happy!  

Because you all love me so much!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> And I KNOW that as long as I'm happy, all of my guests are happy!
> 
> Because you all love me so much!




Yeah... soooo.....  um....  about THAT....  hmmmm...  How to say this...


----------



## rpmdfw

Anyway, back to the PARTY!


----------



## rosiep

Love you indeed! (snort)

Do I even know you? I just wandered in off the street and there was a party going on so I stayed....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Love you indeed! (snort)
> 
> Do I even know you? I just wandered in off the street and there was a party going on so I stayed....



Do you want me to post the Private Message I got from you yesterday to prove that you love me?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Hey Rob!

Did you ever decide where you wanted to go for your Bachelor Party?

How about...


----------



## rpmdfw

And once again, back to the party!






With all the themes we've had for this party, how did we miss "Toga Party"?


TOGA!
TOGA!
TOGA!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Did you ever decide where you wanted to go for your Bachelor Party?
> 
> How about...



Nah, skip that and go with this!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Do you want me to post the Private Message I got from you yesterday to prove that you love me?



That was Wally saying he was me. I'd never write you a mushy message telling you and Scott I wish you all the best...never!

Now..Where is the above picture from...It's so beautiful.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I don't have any desire to go there for some reason  (and I am French)!

But, for you Rob...  If that is where you want to go for your bachelor party ~ that is where we will go!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> That was Wally saying he was me. I'd never write you a mushy message telling you and Scott I wish you all the best...never!
> 
> Now..Where is the above picture from...It's so beautiful.



That's Paris, honey.  The real thing.  From somewhere near Notre Dame from the angle.

We LOVE LOVE LOVED Paris!  We're planning on going back in 2010, but I'd got back today if we could.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I don't have any desire to go there for some reason  (and I am French)!
> 
> But, for you Rob...  If that is where you want to go for your bachelor party ~ that is where we will go!



You're kidding.  Paris cest magnefique!  I'd live there if I could.


----------



## rosiep

i Wanna Go To Paris!!!


Waaaaaaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Boy Rob ... first you call me old.
> Then you call Rosie stupid.
> Then you try to stir up something with Saxton.
> 
> Is this really how you want it to end?
> Us all bitter and fighting.
> 
> That reminds me - Where is Louie?





rpmdfw said:


> You're putting words in my mouth again!
> 
> And I've already told you I don't like it when you put things in my mouth.  That's Louie who likes it.




I've been sleeping a lot and focusing on not dying, thanks for the love guys


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I don't have any desire to go there for some reason  (and I am French)!
> 
> But, for you Rob...  If that is where you want to go for your bachelor party ~ that is where we will go!




I'm with Jenn on this, Paris was not for me, but you can find me down south in Granada, ciao!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've been sleeping a lot and focusing on not dying, thanks for the love guys



Wow.  SOMEone woke up on the melodramatic side of the bed today.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've been sleeping a lot and focusing on not dying, thanks for the love guys



Poor baby still not feeling well?
I know a cocktail ( ) always helps me feel better when I'm feeling peakish.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm with Jenn on this, Paris was not for me, but you can find me* down south in Granada*, ciao!



Who's he?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> i Wanna Go To Paris!!!
> 
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaah!!!!



You'd love it!

Especially here




Where the ladies run around topless.

But it was still a fun show.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> You're kidding.  Paris cest magnefique!  I'd live there if I could.



I would rather go to Italy or Greece...  or win powerball and buy homes in  both...  

Maybe someday Paris....  but I just don't know!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Poor baby still not feeling well?
> I know a cocktail ( ) always helps me feel better when I'm feeling peakish.



Actually I will take my grandmother's remedy, a shot of tequila and some lime. In fact I'll just take it until I feel better.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Who's he?



         




rpmdfw said:


> You'd love it!
> 
> Especially here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the ladies run around topless.
> 
> But it was still a fun show.



Woohooo....  I am in!  (although I get all that I need on the homefront with that subscription that my DH thinks I got for HIM for Valentines day!  hehehehehe   )


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I would rather go to Italy or Greece...  or win powerball and buy homes in  both...
> 
> Maybe someday Paris....  but I just don't know!



Oh. We'll go back to Italy, too.  Rome was a blast, and Tuscany is beautful (only spent one night there, darn it) and Naples is INSANE, but you have to go there to see the ruins at Pompeii.

Would love to see Greece some time, too.

But, Paris . . . . Paris is something special.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Actually I will take my grandmother's remedy, a shot of tequila and some lime. In fact I'll just take it until I feel better.



Way to join the party Louie!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Alright folks....  have fun while I am at the Dr.'s.....


Don't be good, but don't get yourselves arrested ok?

I am not bailing anyone out - all my money is on this upcoming vacation!


----------



## rpmdfw

TOGA!




TOGA!




TOGA!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> i Wanna Go To Paris!!!
> Waaaaaaaaaaah!!!!



I've been - liked it.
But LOVE Italy


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I've been sleeping a lot and focusing on not dying, thanks for the love guys



Oh....aaah ... yeah ... Please Don't Die Louie.  
Not on the last day of the Shower - that would be rude.


----------



## rpmdfw

Help!  My Toga doesn't fit!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm with Jenn on this, Paris was not for me, but you can find me down south in Granada, ciao!





rosiep said:


> Who's he?



I think this is Granada...




... or Latoya?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Oh....aaah ... yeah ... Please Don't Die Louie.
> Not on the last day of the Shower - that would be rude.




You're right, how inconsiderate of me. Besides I'm so young still and have so much more to offer the world.


----------



## wallyb

A party by any other name would smell as sweet.
Start smelling!


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, all the rose pictures are starting to scare me.


----------



## rpmdfw

Here are some more rose petals!

Now THIS is the kind of rose action I can totally understand!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, all the rose pictures are starting to scare me.



 *GOOD!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *GOOD!*



Really?

A black rose?

An omen of death?

Right before our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding?

wow.  really nice.

Thanks

The least you could have done would have been to have it being held by a scantily clad hottie.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Here are some more rose petals!
> 
> *Now THIS is the kind of rose action I can totally understand!*



Gee...and James _gets_ the Rose action all the time...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Really?
> 
> A black rose?
> 
> An omen of death?
> 
> Right before our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding?
> 
> wow.  really nice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The least you could have done would have been to have it being held by a scantily clad hottie.



The death card in tarot is 
also a symbol of rebirth.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Gee...and James _gets_ the Rose action all the time...



James gets action from the hunk on the bed with the rose petals?

Sweet!

James is a lucky man.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> James gets action from the hunk on the bed with the rose petals?
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> James is a lucky man.



If he does and he's not sharing he's in BIG BIG trouble!


----------



## wallyb

Anticipation




grows




like a




wild rose.


----------



## Timrobb

a LOT of things grow with anticipation.

God knows if you work hard and wait long enough it will grow!!


----------



## wallyb

Spa treatment anyone?  
It's a great thing to do before a special event...
like a wedding!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I'm back!  Doesn't look like you gt yourselves into too much trouble...  

Wally...   I like twolips, oops, i mean tulips better....


----------



## Saxton

Jenn - I hope all went well at the docs and you have LOTS of pixie dust on your cruise!


----------



## wallyb

Rob - I hope you had a blast at your shower!
It was a pleasure hosting it for you.


     

And I hope your Big Day
is all you dreamed it would be.
 ​


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Wait, it's not over yet....we need a couple of more tunes before this party is over.  We have still got a few hours until midnight.  Let's make 'em count!   

As a special last night gift, I give you Crowded House!

Watch out
You might get what youre after
Cool babies
Strange but not a stranger
Im an ordinary guy
Burning down the house

Hold tight wait till the partys over
Hold tight were in for nasty weather
There has got to be a way
Burning down the house

Heres your ticket pack your bag: time for jumpin overboard
The transportation is here
Close enough but not too far, maybe you know where you are
Fightin fire with fire

All wet
Hey you might need a raincoat
Shakedown
Dreams walking in broad daylight
Three hun-dred six-ty five de-grees
Burning down the house

It was once upon a place sometimes I listen to myself
Gonna come in first place
People on their way to work baby what did you except
Gonna burst into flame

My house
South of the ordinary
Thats might
Dont want to hurt nobody
Some things sure can sweep me off my feet
Burning down the house

No visible means of support and you have not seen nuthin yet
Everythings stuck together
I dont know what you expect starring into the tv set
Fighting fire with fire​


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Oh SNAP!​
I think we have a problem.......


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

*The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire
We don't need no water, let the mother****er burn
Burn, mother****er, burn
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire
We don't need no water, let the mother****er burn
Burn, mother****er, burn
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire
We don't need no water, let the mother****er burn
Burn, mother****er, burn
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire
We don't need no water, let the mother****er burn
Burn, mother****er, burn*​


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

*Oh, what the Hell!*


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

_*Everybody Dance Now!*_

Do you wanna feel good,
wanna laugh and play? (let's laugh and play)
Wanna have some fun,
throw your blues away? (your blues away)
Are you feelin' sad?
Got a problem? - Here's the cure (we got the cure.)
Do the chicken dance;
make you happy for sure.
Reach out your arms and swing your partner.
Make like a bird and try to fly.
Come on out there you hens and roosters.
Just hook your arms now, and don't be shy.
Hey you're in the swing
You're cluckin' like a bird. (Pluck, pluck, pluck, pluck.)
You're flappin' your wings.
Don't you feel absurd. (No, no, no, no.)
It's a chicken dance,
like a rooster and a hen. (Ya, ya, ya, ya.)
Flappy chicken dance;
let's do it again.
Relax and let the music move you.
Let all your inhibitions go.
Just watch your partner whirl around you.
We're havin' fun now; I told you so.
Now you're flappin' like a bird
and you're wigglin' too. (I like that move.)
You're without a care.
It's a dance for you. (Just made for you.)
Keep doin' what you do.
Don't you cop out now. (Don't cop out now.)
Gets better as you dance;
Catch your breath somehow.
Reach out your arms and swing your partner.
Make like a bird and try to fly.
Come on out there you hens and roosters.
Just hook your arms now, and don't be shy.
Now we're almost through,
really flying high (bye, bye, bye, bye.)
All you chickens and birds,
time to say goodbye (to say goodbye.)
Goin' back to the nest,
but the flyin' was fun (oh it was fun.)
Chicken dance is the best,
but the dance is done.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Oh SNAP!​
> I think we have a problem.......


*
Again!*


*Oh well, maybe it's time to start cleaning up.*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *Oh well, maybe it's time to start cleaning up.*



Not until every last drop is gone!






Now somebody help me up from under the table so I can start drinking again!

I am easy...   

Either






OR






will do just fine...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Not until every last drop is gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now somebody help me up from under the table so I can start drinking again!
> 
> I am easy...
> 
> Either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do just fine...



*Do you not see this!*






Oh what the heck, bring me a mojito


----------



## OrlandoMike

You guys can hire all the hunky bartenders you want!

But it takes an experienced "Beverage Host" to end an event like this!

I must admit, this has been the best vitrual shower I have ever been to!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPWn8nD-WT4


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> You guys can hire all the hunky bartenders you want!
> 
> But it takes an experienced "Beverage Host" to end an event like this!
> 
> I must admit, this has been the best vitrual shower I have ever been to!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPWn8nD-WT4



Mike - I've got that cd and it's loaded on my ipod too.  I love Bette and that was a classic number!

And you're right, we need an experience beverage host ... preferably one with a plain old head.   (Although I must admit that the window dressing is nice.)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> You guys can hire all the hunky bartenders you want!
> 
> But it takes an experienced "Beverage Host" to end an event like this!
> 
> I must admit, this has been the best vitrual shower I have ever been to!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPWn8nD-WT4



Sigh.

Oh well every ending brings a new beginning. Make something strong enough to kill this cold Mike!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> You guys can hire all the hunky bartenders you want!
> 
> But it takes an experienced "Beverage Host" to end an event like this!
> 
> I must admit, this has been the best vitrual shower I have ever been to!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPWn8nD-WT4



Well, THEN...

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Quick hand me a drink, any drink, so that I can blame the Chicken Dance song on the alcohol!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Oh well every ending brings a new beginning. Make something strong enough to kill this cold Mike!



From the new Bi Coastal Global drink menu which rolls out this Sunday!

Antioxidant Cocktail

1 oz Finlandia Wild Berries Vodka
.5 oz Chambord
.3 oz Monin Lychee Syrup
1.5 oz Bossa Nova Acai Juice
1.5 oz J1 Aloe Juice
.5 oz Freshly Squeezed Lemon Juice

Build over ice with two lemon wedges in drink!

Should Kill Anything!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> From the new Bi Coastal Global drink menu which rolls out this Sunday!
> 
> Antioxidant Cocktail
> 
> 1 oz Finlandia Wild Berries Vodka
> .5 oz Chambord
> .3 oz Monin Lychee Syrup
> 1.5 oz Bossa Nova Acai Juice
> 1.5 oz J1 Aloe Juice
> .5 oz Freshly Squeezed Lemon Juice
> 
> Build over ice with two lemon wedges in drink!
> 
> *Should Kill Anything!*



Bye Louie!  It's been nice knowing you.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob - I hope you had a blast at your shower!
> It was a pleasure hosting it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope your Big Day
> is all you dreamed it would be.
> ​



Wally,  I had a BLAST!

Thank you again for being such a wonderful host.

And thanks to all the rest of you for being such wonderful guests!

It truly has been a pleasure.

*sniff*  I'm going to miss this thread!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well Sadie since you're here!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4nglEKk7mA


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

So, Rob, don't wanna do one last Chicken Dance before you head down the aisle?


----------



## Saxton

Rob - I want to wish you and Scott all the best.  I'm sure that it will be an amazing day, just make sure you both get to enjoy it.  And don't forget to post pictures! Best wishes for a wonderful life together.

And Wally - you've been an incredible host, creative, entertaining and at times just downright crazy (well, really all the time)!  Thank you for hosting this event.  Based on your hints today I'm either looking forward to the next big thread or I'm terrified.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

LINDY!  I didn't know the Chicken Dance has LYRICS!  

Hi, Rob!!  

Anybody got any cake to help absorb some of this alcohol?


----------



## OrlandoMike

You know I just have to make a toast here....before this all ends....

For those of you that are my age....

Do you remember?

Our representation of TV was Uncle Aurther on Bewitched.

Our representation in the community was Mom's hairdresser, or the local florist.

Being gay wasn't discussed.  It simply was NOT talked about!




Now....

We can legally get married in two states, and have friends doing so.

We are on television shows in record numbers.

We are raising children!

We are openly serving in Congress, the Senate, and numerous other local positions.

We went from one day at the Magic Kingdom, to a whole week at Walt Disney World, with spin off celebrations at every theme park in the country!

*We have come so far!  *

If you would have told me 10 years ago that we would be celebrating "Rob and Scott's Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" I would have laughed in your face!  

Was it that long ago were those two guys were kicked out of Disneyland for simply dancing together?   

So we all have reason to raise a glass tonight!  For Rob and Scott, and for all of us!

Mazoltov!

And to Wally, our host!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You know I just have to make a toast here....before this all ends....
> 
> For those of you that are my age....
> 
> Do you remember?
> 
> Our representation of TV was Uncle Aurther on Bewitched.
> 
> Our representation in the community was Mom's hairdresser, or the local florist.
> 
> Being gay wasn't discussed.  It simply was NOT talked about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....
> 
> We can legally get married in two states, and have friends doing so.
> 
> We are on television shows in record numbers.
> 
> We are raising children!
> 
> We are openly serving in Congress, the Senate, and numerous other local positions.
> 
> We went from one day at the Magic Kingdom, to a whole week at Walt Disney World, with spin off celebrations at every theme park in the country!
> 
> *We have come so far!  *
> 
> If you would have told me 10 years ago that we would be celebrating "Rob and Scott's Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" I would have laughed in your face!
> 
> Was it that long ago were those two guys were kicked out of Disneyland for simply dancing together?
> 
> So we all have reason to raise a glass tonight!  For Rob and Scott, and for all of us!
> 
> Mazoltov!
> 
> And to Wally, our host!




Dammit, now you've made me cry!

Thank you all SO much.  It's been quite a ride, and I loved every minute of it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Dammit, now you've made me cry!
> 
> Thank you all SO much.  It's been quite a ride, and I loved every minute of it!



Oh wait!  Wait my dear!  Wait till you are holding your husbands hands, on your honeymoon,  on the Disney ship, and the whistle blows.....

"When you wish apon a star....."   


Who is the betting man now!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Dammit, now you've made me cry!
> 
> Thank you all SO much.  It's been quite a ride, and I loved every minute of it!



Yes, the bartenders always have the best lines. Very well put Mike.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Dammit, now you've made me cry!



Hell, you made me tear up...  and I am straight!

It has been a fun trip...  even though I was only around for about 2 months of it!  You all welcomed me and made me feel "at home".  I have met some great people and had a great time.   

On many occasions whatever I was drinking made a reappearance through my nose as I read what one of you nutjobs (affectionate nickname) had recently posted.   

Wally, thanks for being a wonderful host!   Your parties are not to be missed.  I hope I am on the virtual invite list for the next virtual party!  I cannot wait to see what you have up your sleeve now!

Rob & Scott...    I wish you both a lifetime of happiness!  Enjoy every moment you have together (even the ones where you are arguing) and never forget how you felt the moment you two were announced "Partners for Life"!   

Lots of hugs and love to you both!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Wishing you all the best, Rob and Scott!

I hope that the next 10 years bring more progress towards equality than any of us ever imagined.   

Do you want to have a baby shower next?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well kids, I hate to say this, but...

Last Call!



Someone has to clean up this mess!












The host has obviously left with the goat!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Well kids, I hate to say this, but...
> 
> Last Call!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to clean up this mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The host has obviously left with the goat!



_*Gee!  We are really going out with a whimper...  *_


----------



## npmommie

Rob and Scott, I am getting in on this a bit late........but I really want to wish you all the best and much happiness on this occasion.
Lots of hugs and congrats for you both!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

*The way is long -- let us go together
The way is difficult -- let us help each other
The way is joyful -- let us share it
The way is ours alone -- let us go in love
The way grows before us -- let us begin! *


----------

